#ubuntuone 2009-07-13
<facundobatista> Hola a todos
<thisfred> morning facundobatista!
<verterok> facundobatista: hola!
<facundobatista> Hola thisfred, verterok
<thisfred> http://vimeo.com/5313148
<thisfred> very interesting (physical) buttons designs
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  I have a desktopcouch branch that needs review.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/kill-asyncore-use-twisted/+merge/8597
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Hello, welcome to the Ubuntu One desktop(+) developers meeting. If you are here for the meeting please say, "me". The format for this meeting is TODO/DONE/BLCKED:
<dobey> CardinalFang: me too, but i think aquarius is on holiday :)
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<jan____> CardinalFang: twsted FTW :_
<urbanape> CardinalFang, dobey: I'll take a look
<dobey> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<jan____> meh :D
<dobey> meh pretty well describe smy enthusiasm toward twisted :)
<jblount> rodrigo_ ? statik ? vds ?
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> DONE: Not a whole lot, getting reacquainted with the new files UI javascript code. Tried to tame it into some structure.
<urbanape> TODO: Keep at it, maybe start by writing up a design doc for just what the heck is going on.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nada
<urbanape> jblount: your turn
<jblount> DONE: javascript hacking with urbanape, code reviews
<jblount> TODO: Get branches for upgrade process and fixing the purchase process
<jblount> BLCKED: Kind of waiting for urbanape (who is refactoring the js stuff for /files/new/ but not blocked
<jblount> dobey: tag!
<statik> me
<dobey> DONE: Tarmac mini-sprint, Made HACKING files for client and protocol, moved u1fsfsm build from setup.py to make, fixed one last lint issue in protocol
<dobey> TODO: Get rid of setup.py usage in ubuntuone-client, Look at gnome^H^Hxdg-keyring spec and such
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> CardinalFang: rock n roll
<CardinalFang> DONE: pushed twistedification of desktopcouch pairing
<CardinalFang> TODO: stop trying to type "desktopcouth". Help with 'paste' replacement or fixin
<CardinalFang> g.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKING: nil
<CardinalFang> teknico: tag
<teknico> DONE: finished configuring the old notebook for developing (the new one broke down :-/), landed the two web views testing branches
<teknico> TODO: refactor the createCouchContacts.py script, add more contacts web tests
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> DONE: attended GCDS, lots of discussions about couchdb integration into the desktop
<rodrigo_> TODO: lots :) like finish up the become-tomboy-friend branch (tomboy syncing), more evo-couchdb work
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: exhausted by last week
<rodrigo_> vds: your turn
<vds> DONE: Code review, code review, code review, started a branch with mark to add the funambol ds-server to the sourcedeps of our code base, started one more branch to add the configuration bits to run the ds server in a working env.
<vds> TODO: I've suspended the previous branch I was working on (db contact snapshot) and I will resume it once I'm done with the funambol server
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> I haven't seen any other "me"
<statik> me
<statik> DONE: tarmac sprint
<statik> TODO: fix the wsgi servers with chad and pfibiger
<statik> BLCK: none
<jblount> Thanks everyone!
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<statik> thisfred, teknico, vds: i'm desperate to understand what additional python libraries need to be released and packaged for karmic besides desktopcouch.
<statik> for the contacts stuff
<jan____> wow, that was a tight meeting
<statik> jan____, nice to see you! the daily standup is status only, then we follow up on any issues raised separately so everyone else can get back to work
<jan____> statik: hi :) I might wanna steal that concept
<vds> thisfred teknico statik: what about a quick skype call? we should involve aquarius but I don't see him
<statik> vds: aquarius is not working this week
<thisfred> vds aquarius is on holiday
<vds> ok
<statik> and it's ok to say that in a public channel because he's already announced it on twitter :)
<thisfred> the piranha pit *is* activated ;)
<thisfred> anyhow: python libraries: contacts (perhaps renamed to desktopcouch-contacts) and that's it AFAIK.
<thisfred> statik: vds ^^
 * thisfred is thinking if he's missing anything
<thisfred> statik:  couchdb-python itself obviously, but that's done I think?
<thisfred> skype call is also fine btw
<teknico> statik, none that I know of, off the top of my head
<statik> thisfred, so lib/ubuntuone/contacts needs to be released as a separate project and packaged?
<teknico> vds, I'm available for a call
<vds> let's statik decide if a call is needed
<statik> i can't do skype right now unfortunately :(
<vds> decided :)
<teknico> vds, oh, sorry, I hadn't got that it was about statik's question :-)
<statik> so if it's just lib/ubuntuone/contacts, then i need someone to do a branch adding a proper setup.py to it, and then i can help with setting up the project and getting the license approved
<thisfred> statik: yes, although it's pitfully empty yet. teknico is adding something right now I believe
<statik> and i'd really like to get it published to the world this week
<thisfred> statik: does it need to have the distutils.extra stuff, or is a plain distutils setup.py ok?
<thisfred> statik: vds, teknico markgsaye_: I'd like for the initial release to also include the first version of the contact schema, in text. We can just take what Stuart wrote and dump it in a text file in there.
<vds> thisfred: +1
<statik> thisfred, plain distutils is ok
<thisfred> statik: I can do those things today
<statik> thisfred, awesome!
<thisfred> statik vds teknico markgsaye_ what do we think of naming it desktopcouch-contacts?
<mattgriffin> any tips on how to get the menu icon to stop spinning? it says it's still 'working'.
<statik> thisfred, fine with me
<teknico> thisfred, if it manages contacts-specific records in desktopcouch, it seems an appropriate name :-)
<statik> python-desktopcouch-contacts will be the package name in debian then
<thisfred> ok, will do that then
<CardinalFang> mattgriffin:  "kill -TSTP ...", har har.  What does the  .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  file say?
<rmcbride> mattgriffin: the end of syncdaemon.log would help (as CardinalFang mentioned) We do seem to have occasional status issues with the applet
<mattgriffin> cool. i'll check it out.
<mattgriffin> thanks
<dpm> hey rodrigo_, thanks for the review on the enable-translations branch!
 * CardinalFang looks for a bug about status in the UI.
<rodrigo_> dpm: you're welcome, and sorry for the delay, I was flying back from Gran Canaria
<rmcbride> CardinalFang: they're definitely there. We should add the status thing to the "frequently reported bugs" master list for linking dupes to (someone mentioned doing this last week)
<dpm> rodrigo_: np
<CardinalFang> Ah yeah, bug 330769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330769 in ubuntuone-client "Upload/Download Status Information" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330769
<CardinalFang> jblount, pfibiger: I'm about to ask shipit for a bunch of 9.04 CDs, unless you have some already.
<jblount> CardinalFang: No la tengo, all I have left is Kubuntu CDs (which are still valuable and worthwhile)
<dobey> i guess we need to create a "faq" about the keyring too
 * jblount notices his bad spanish influnced by pfibiger 's taste in music.
<CardinalFang> (says you!)
<jblount> heh
<jblount> jdobrien: Jacob Kaplan-Moss just posted this on his blog about authentication / session / other stuff in Django http://jacobian.org/writing/django-internals-authen/
<jdobrien> jblount: uh? ok
<dobey> grr
<jblount> jdobrien: Sorry, I just thought it might be interesting considering how much you seem to think about account related stuff :)
<thisfred> statik: dobey: the tests in desktopcouch depend on testtools, which is probably not a good idea. Should I rewrite them to use plain unittest.TestCase? I think they don't use much of testtools anyway.
<statik> thisfred, testtools is packaged for karmic already
<statik> i believe it is in universe already, let me check
<statik> thisfred, yep python-testtools is in karmic universe so it's fine to build-depend on it (so the tests can use it). http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python-testtools
<dobey> statik, thisfred: we should get it backported to jaunty and hardy
<statik> yeah
<statik> i think there is even a backports team
<dobey> there is
<thisfred> statik: dobey oh ok, that's even better, I can leave them in contacts as well then :)
<statik> dobey, can you review the MIRs for ubuntuone-client for kenvandine? there are a couple of things that need to be tweaked on the wiki pages and then I think the packages can go into main
<kenvandine> dobey, i will send them to you in a sec
<statik> thisfred, dobey: just in case you haven't seen it yet, here is how you would request backports of python-testtools for hardy and jaunty https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports (of course it goes faster if we do the work, but this is the process to follow)
<dobey> statik: yep. i've already requested backports for python-oauth :)
<statik> great!
<dobey> which reminds me that i need to test james_w's changes to it, on hardy
<thisfred> statik: thanks
<thisfred> mail sent to Benoît Chesnau, creator of couchdbkit to see if it makes sense to make that speak couchdesktop
<jan____> thisfred: he's benoitc on freenode
<thisfred> jan____: I know: see #couchdb a few minutes ago ;_
<thisfred> statik: I'm a little stuck between stations: I've created the setup.py and renamed contacts, but now of course the imports don't work, and I'm not sure how to fix them, should I go the distance, and bzr mv desktopcouch-contacts into packages, and symlink from lib into its package directory?
<jan____> thisfred: hehe
<jdobrien> 2009-07-13 12:46:15,754:754.17804718 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet Failed to execute program /usr/bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon: Success
<jdobrien> I got that error ^^^ .... but isn't it supposed to be /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rmcbride> jdobrien: hmm
<rmcbride> jdobrien: you don't have some kind of frankensteined mixed-bag install again, do you?
<jdobrien> rmcbride: 'again'?
<jdobrien> rmcbride: how can I tell?
<rmcbride> jdobrien: last week, when you were having similar issues, and it had to do with having some things pointing to old paths
<rmcbride> jdobrien: first thing would be "which ubuntuone-client-applet"
<rmcbride> jdobrien: it might be you have an old client in the old path and its being exec'd in place of the installed client
<jdobrien>  apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client-applet
<jdobrien> W: Unable to locate package ubuntuone-client-applet
<rmcbride> no
<rmcbride> it's not a package. We want to know which one is execing . 'which ubuntuone-client-applet' at a terminal
<rmcbride> jdobrien: is what we need
<jdobrien> rmcbride: tell me what to type and I can give you an answer
<rmcbride> jdobrien: what I typed in ' quotes is exactly what you need to type
<jdobrien> which ubuntuone-client-applet
<jdobrien> /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<rmcbride> jdobrien: that's what I needed. One sec.
<rmcbride> jdobrien: that's the right path. Now do 'ls -l /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet'
<rmcbride> so we can look at the date on that file
<jdobrien> ls -l /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<jdobrien> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 23K 2009-07-09 10:25 /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet*
<rmcbride> jdobrien: that's very strange
<rmcbride> jdobrien: you're correct that it looks like it's going to the wrong path for the syncdaemon... but that does appear to be the right date stamp
<jdobrien> rmcbride: this is why we keep getting people reporting that it is not starting
<rmcbride> jdobrien: actually in those cases I think it's to do with the dep stuff.
<rmcbride> jdobrien: I'm looking at a couple things on a test box to make sure we're headed down the right path. one sec (or so)
<verterok> rmcbride, jdobrien: syndaemon is started via DBus, take a look to the dates in: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<rmcbride> verterok: you're a step ahead of me. I was almost there :)
<verterok> rmcbride: :)
<jdobrien> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 99 2009-07-09 10:23 /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<rmcbride> jdobrien: that's it. cat that file
<jdobrien> [D-BUS Service]
<jdobrien> Name=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon
<jdobrien> Exec=/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rmcbride> OK that's just bizzare
<rmcbride> it should not be trying to start it from /usr/bin with that entry there
<jdobrien> rmcbride: it doesn't exist in usr/bin
<rmcbride> jdobrien: I know
<rmcbride> jdobrien: hence the error message you got
<rmcbride> jdobrien: the question is WHY did client-applet think that's where it was? too strange.
<thisfred> statik: solved,  I think. Running tests now, then I will propose and assign a specific review to you.
<verterok> rmcbride, jdobrien: locate com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<jdobrien> verterok: how?
<verterok> jdobrien: execute: 'locate com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service'
<rmcbride> jdobrien: type exactly what he put there
<verterok> :)
<rmcbride> jdobrien: and pastebin the result. SHould be a wall of text
<jdobrien> rmcbride: it's 3 lines
<rmcbride> jdobrien: OK it's a wall of text on my machine
<rmcbride> jdobrien: probably because I have 16 tabs of bugs open
<jdobrien> /home/john/wireitup2/configs/dbus-session/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<jdobrien> /home/john/wireitup2/packages/ubuntuone-client/data/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<jdobrien> /usr/local/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<jdobrien> /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<rmcbride> ahah
<rmcbride> jdobrien: cat the copy in /usr/local/share
<rmcbride> jdobrien: I'm betting that's the problem
<jdobrien> rmcbride:  yes
<rmcbride> I have no idea how it would GET there, but that's almost certainly it
<jdobrien> should that exist...and where did it come from
<rmcbride> No it should not exist.
<jdobrien> rmcbride: how do i get rid of it without breaking something else
<rmcbride> jdobrien: it won't break anything else if you just remove  /usr/local/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.service
<rmcbride> Very very interesting. I wonder if that was the path we used at one point
<rmcbride> and somehow with the renaming and such it didn't get cleaned up durign upgrade. None of my upgrade machines are having that issue...
<jdobrien> rmcbride: hard to tell
<rmcbride> but it could be something that was cleaned up by a build that didn't get installed on your machine for whatever reason
<jdobrien> rmcbride: I wonder what I need to restart in order for that to change
<rmcbride> jdobrien: and then subsiquent builds didn't work...
<rmcbride> jdobrien: once you've removed that, it should work (if I understand dbus correctly)
<rmcbride> jdobrien: otherwise a relog is probably necessary
<rmcbride> or at least a restart of the client
<jdobrien> ha! I had a renamed folder come back!
<rmcbride> wow I really need to clean up my local branches, That's why I saw so many entries.
<rmcbride> jdobrien: heh
<rmcbride> well now we know to check /usr/local/share in some of these "won't start" cases, should the current packages not resolve
<jdobrien> We should create some kind of clean up script or something
<jdobrien> rmcbride: that seems to have corrected my problem
<rmcbride> jdobrien: it should be handled when the package is upgrade if it moves. In all cases on my test machines it has been. Why it happened is a puzzle
<rmcbride> jdobrien: cool. Once we saw teh copy in /usr/local it was clear what was happening.
<jdobrien> Could I get some people to test this bug #375011? I can't reproduce this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375011 in ubunet "Email Newsletter AJAX requires you to click the "yes" box twice" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375011
<dobey> we have an e-mail newsletter?
<jdobrien> dobey: not yet, but I was told to add that to the site
<dobey> it works fine here
<rmcbride> meh, I had join/part turned off and missed that he left.
<rmcbride> dobey: it worked fine here, or so I thought. Once I moused over the checked box, it cleared teh checkbox. Then selecting a second time seemed to work
<rmcbride> can't make it do it again though
<dobey> i made it turn red
<dobey> but it still enables/disables properly
<dobey> at least in the ui
<dobey> the rapid succession of clicking might have broken something else
<statik> re
<rmcbride> dobey: I can reproduce it by deselecting it, clearing my cache, and going back to the page again. Same sequence of events. Adding that to the bug report and moving on :)
<thisfred> restatik: prepackaging branch proposed, and review specifically requested of you
<statik> thisfred, ok looking now
<thisfred> statik: no hurry, *unless* I did something wrong and have to fix it today ;)
<statik> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+activereviews is handy when dealing with reviews across a bunch of projects
<statik> thisfred, we normally don't put any code under bzr control in sourcecode
<thisfred> statik: oh nice. That doesn't show the reviews you *could* do because of groups you're in though, right?
<statik> that directory is for external branches
<statik> thisfred: yeah, +activereviews needs to also show reviews I could do
<thisfred> statik: yeah I realize, it was a temporary hack to get the fixed imports working ahead of packaging...
<thisfred> statik: if it's too dirty,  I'll undo it
<statik> thisfred: i think it will bite us when people try to update to the next version. could you just move the stuff from sourcecode to packages/, then once it's published separately we can move the symlink to point into sourcecode/ at the external branch?
<statik> thisfred: also, do you think this needs to be a totally separate project, or should we just stick it into the desktopcouch project as a separate module somehow?
<statik> so python-desktopcouch-contacts would still be a separate package, and still have a separate setup.py...
<thisfred> statik: sure, and yes, that sounds like a good suggestion
<statik> i guess the module namespace would be desktopcouch.contacts ?
<thisfred> statik: yeah, that would be an improvement even: I though plain 'contacts' was a little presumtuous
<thisfred> +p
<statik> cool. i'll write all this on the code review. thanks for working on it!
<thisfred> statik: ok, I'll start with moving it to packages
<thisfred> statik: done
<statik> thisfred, if you feel like adding the LGPLv3 headers (you can copy from desktopcouch) that would make things even easier at the next step :)
<thisfred> statik: sure
<thisfred> statik: that's just those files with all caps names, right?
<statik> thisfred: no, it's just looking at the comments at the top of any of the python source files in desktopcouch and putting the same header/copyright on the stuff in desktopcouch.contacts
<thisfred> statik: ah ok
<thisfred> statik: also pushed
<thisfred> statik: for the moving into desktop couch is there anything I can do?
<statik> thisfred, awesome! can you resubmit the merge proposal to get a new diff generated?
<thisfred> statik: will do
<thisfred> statik: 'request another review' will do that, right?
<statik> thisfred: i think it's changing the top-level merge proposal status to 'resubmit'
<statik> thisfred: don't let me talk you into working too late tonight. i think the next steps for getting this into desktopcouch is simply to propose a branch adding the contacts dir and code to the desktopcouch project
<statik> thisfred: since desktopcouch is already a sourcedep...the only other thing to do would be change the imports in ubunet as you have already
<thisfred> statik: nah, my wife's away, so I have time ;) (although if you have no further need of me, I'll switch to desktopcouchification of my autoqueue plugin)
<thisfred> statik: resubmitted
<statik> thisfred, contacts-prepackaging is approved if you want to land it
<thisfred> statik: cool, pqm submitting now!
<thisfred> statik: and re-submitting: trunk was conflicting
<statik> thisfred: you don't need a re-review just for fixing conflicts unless you feel like you want a review to be sure you solved the conflicts the right way
<thisfred> statik: ah, no, I meant re-pqm submitted ;)
<thisfred> I have confidence in me :)
<statik> cool
<BUGabundo> bom fim de tarde :)
<rmcbride> hiya BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey rmcbride
<BUGabundo> v
<thisfred> I have *too much* confidence in me. The tests in contacts itself still imported from the wrong place... :( re-re-pqm-submitted
<dobey> heh
<sheepeatingtaz> Good evening all
<sheepeatingtaz> is there a way of seeing how a sync is prgressing?
<sheepeatingtaz> I can see the applet-icon spinning, but would like to know how it is getting on :)
<jblount> sheepeatingtaz:  u1sdtool --current-transfers
<jblount> sheepeatingtaz: If you throw that into a terminal, it'll give you a bit of data on what's transferring :)
<sheepeatingtaz> jblount: that'll do for now, cheers!
<thisfred> statik: it finally landed
#ubuntuone 2009-07-14
<adhemar> hello
<adhemar> I have a problem with Ubuntu One: i can't access my folders trough the 'Go to Web' option.
<adhemar> I'am on Kubuntu
<teknico> adhemar, it works for me, it runs Konqueror on https://ubuntuone.com/files/
<teknico> oh, he's gone already
<facundobatista> Hola a todos
 * jblount scowls at the sun
<jblount> MEETIN BEGINS
<vds> me
<jblount> or MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> jblount: in the south, the G is silent
<vds> dobey: so it will be meetin beins ? :)
<jblount> statik: ?, rodrigo_: ?
<teknico> in Florence, the C is silent
<statik> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> vds: You!
<vds> DONE: worked on funambol ds config nearly done, need to fix some detail before I propose it, planning session with the other guys of the team.
<vds> TODO: finish this branch
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> vds: indeed
<vds> jblount: your turn
<jblount> DONE: some email content stuff, some javascript bug triage
<jblount> TODO: finish upgrade path stuff, ping urbanape about path to js freedom
<jblount> BLOCKED: nossir
<jblount> urbanape: tagged!
<urbanape> DONE: Gained more context for new files UI. Still filled with twisty little passages, all alike.
<urbanape> TODO: More of the same. Put together the start of a Makefile for Bindwood, stealing some of the linty goodness from ubunet, and provide for .xpi building and dev linking.
<urbanape> (SUN)BLOCK: SPF 70. It's a beautiful day outside.
<urbanape> CardinalFang: The comfy chair, if you please
<CardinalFang> DONE: Helped figure out Spawning and how we can use it.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Bastille Day!  On-call review.  Write Spawning factory that reads our config/ and uses LAZR to load and configure middleware.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: No.
<CardinalFang> >>> mtg.pop()  ->  'dobey'
<dobey> DONE: MIR wiki page updates, Tarmac branch to use preserver reviewers for a branch
<dobey> TODO: Finish setup.py removal, UL/DL status notifications, syncdaemon start-up error reporting
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: ciao
<teknico> DONE: planning session for w13, fixed an error in contacts web UI tests, refactored the createCouchContacts.py script
<teknico> TODO: adding more contacts web UI tests
<teknico> BLOCKED: nothing
<teknico> NEXT: statik
<statik> DONE: worked on spawning for WSGI (finally got working packages in the PPA). Updated packages for simplesettings and functest in REVU. A few code reviews.
<statik> TODO: Publish desktop-contacts python module. Make an ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. Maybe make a package for desktopcouch if chad is still busy with wsgi. Several 1:1 phone calls.
<statik> BLCK: None.
<statik> rodrigo_, your turn
<rodrigo_> DONE: tried to do some more tomboy syncing testing, but make start is failing for me. Integrated couchdb-glib and evo-couchdb in code review. Package newest tomboy (jaunty failed, so that's missing)
<rodrigo_> TODO: tomboy sync testing, more evo-couchdb work to make it store the UUIDs of email and postal addresses and phones
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: postgres seems borked in karmic, at least for me, which makes start not work
<rodrigo_> no more me's AFAICS
<jblount> ZOMG AWESOME MEETING ENDS
 * CardinalFang uploads severl photos to Flickr, "Ubuntu Artwork".
<statik> heh, urbanape i just made a branch that builds an xpi file. maybe we can share?
<urbanape> sure
<rodrigo_> is anyone running karmic?
<statik> rodrigo_, i am
<jblount> urbanape: I just guilted pfibiger into reviewing that bindwood branch, you should totally bother him about it in a few hours.
<rodrigo_> statik: what version of postgres do you have installed?
<rodrigo_> statik: I've got 8.3 but pg_config says it's 8.4
<urbanape> jblount: thanks
<rodrigo_> statik: and so fails when trying to run commands in /usr/lib/postgres/$version
<statik> rodrigo_, i have postgresql-8.3 installed, and a separate packages postgresql-8.4 that is available for installation
<rodrigo_> hmm
<urbanape> statik: I was thinking also of adding a simple "make dev" that would create the bindwood@ubuntu.com file pointing to the src directory. That will be easier for developers so that changes are more easily updated.
<statik> rodrigo_, i am seeing that pg_config reports 8.4 though
<rodrigo_> statik: ah, I'll try installing the 8.4 packages then
<statik> urbanape, that sounds great!
<statik> urbanape, what i have so far is adapting the xpi build script from the ubufox package
<statik> urbanape, i'll push it up for review and feel free to reject any of it depending on how well it meshes with what you have
<urbanape> should be just a matter of zipping up the contents and renaming the zip file .xpi
<urbanape> k
<urbanape> well, it was on my TODO, so I hadn't gotten to it yet. I'll just springboard off what you have.
<statik> urbanape, one thing i'm not sure about, the build script wanted me to move the subdirs out of chrome/ and put them at the base level. i don't know whether that breaks anything
<urbanape> don't think you want to do that.
<urbanape> I'll take a look
<statik> thanks
<urbanape> ah, I see.
<urbanape> well, that's all arbitrary. the chrome.manifest describes the layout of the content, locale, and skin directories.
<urbanape> so, yeah, that should be fine, as long as the manifest is updated to play along.
<statik> yeah, i updated it
<urbanape> perfect
<statik> urbanape: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~statik/bindwood/build-stuff/+merge/8750 for your enjoyment
<urbanape> looking now
<statik> urbanape, once we are happy with that, i should be able to layer a debian package on top pretty easily
<urbanape> sw00t
<statik> i get an error message while running the build script though, while trying to copy one of the files. and i haven't yet tested that the generated XPI installs and works
<urbanape> sounds like a good test case for review.
<statik> ah, the error message is just because we don't have any files in defaults to copy in
<statik> probably harmless
<urbanape> brb, rebootie
<statik> urbanape, the xpi i built seems to be installing fine, but i don't see any records in my system couchdb. do i need to do anything special?
<urbanape> hmm, it should be pushing on startup. Another of the things aquarius and I talked about was keeping the debug info, but only surfacing it on either a debug build or with some prefs or something.
<urbanape> we've stripped a lot of the debug logging out.
<motyR> Hi
<motyR> i have problem autorizing or adding my computer
<motyR> "u1sync --authorize"    gives me   "Error: no display specified"
<motyR> what can i do?
<motyR> anyone?
<statik> hi SteveA: mentalguy just called me, and asked me to let everyone know that his cable modem is out again, but he isn't going to a coffee shop to get back online because the repairman is scheduled to arrive soon, and hopefully can fix the problem since it's happening while the repairman is there. he still wants to have his call with you today though.
<statik> urbanape, will it push to the system couchdb i have running on the default port, or do i need to do something special? is there a couchdb log that i can look at to see if it even connected?
<urbanape> it does the dbus scan now, but should fall back on 5984
<dobey> motyR: i presume the issue is that gnome-keyring wants to open a dialog to ask you the passphrase for your keyring, but it doesn't have an access to a display because $DISPLAY is unset in your environment
<motyR> dobey, i'll check it, 10x
<motyR> dobey, env | grep DISPL
<motyR> DISPLAY=:0.0
<dobey> motyR: are you trying to run it over ssh?
<motyR> nop
<dobey> motyR: how are you running it?
<wzk> ubuntuone's icon is spinning all the time and i can't add my computer to it (running Jaunty x86_64).. help?
<motyR> dobey, amm form the menu
<motyR> ubuntuone-client-applet
<dobey> motyR: there is no menu item for u1sync
<motyR> and "u1sync --authorize" from console
<motyR> gives same error
<dobey> running ubuntuone-client-applet teslls you that "no display specified"?
<motyR> yes
<dobey> odd indeed
<motyR> :S
<dobey> does the icon appear in the tray with ubuntuone-client-applet?
<motyR> yes
<motyR> and i have no keyring for ubuntu one yet
<dobey> you're using GNOME on Jaunty? or something else?
<motyR> jaunty
<motyR> gnome
<dobey> have you tried logging out and back in?
<motyR> amm i've installed the app before i had the subscription if that helps
<dobey> that doesn't matter
<motyR> i'll try that, couldnt hurt
<motyR> BRB
<motyR> 10x
<dobey> it seems like the problem is that the keyring daemon doens't know about the display
<motyR> dobey, amm same error :/
<dobey> motyR: very weird. it's like your gnome-keyring daemon is getting started without knowing about the DISPLAY
<CardinalFang> dobey: instead of os.uname() for puternames, I think platform.dist() is prettier.
<teknico> ehi face, ;-) how do I restart the sync daemon, just for testing?
<teknico> ok, u1sdtool --quit
<verterok> teknico: or just quit the applet, it should quit syncdaemon too
<teknico> verterok, it didn't, but then again I'm on KDE
<teknico> maybe that's the problem
<verterok> teknico: it shouldn't be a problem, it's just a dbus call :/
<cliffb> Hi, quick question.  I'd like to report a minor bug in the web interface. All the bug links on the website direct me to the ubuntuone-client launchpad.  Should I put my bug there, or in the ubunet launchpad?
<verterok> teknico: if the share was created via webui, yes. there is no notifications between webui/storage server
<verterok> teknico: but there is no need to restart to refresh the shares, just do:  u1sdtool --refresh-shares ;)
<verterok> cliffb: don't know for sure, so file it in ubuntuone-client :)
<teknico> verterok, great, thanks, I hadn't noticed that one
<cliffb> verterok: k, thanks.  :-)
<cliffb> verterok: Actually, your chat with teknico prompts another question.  I don't seem to be able to click the Sharing tab on the web interface.  Is sharing currently disabled, or is there a different way to share?
<verterok> cliffb: depends on the context, only folders can be shared
<cliffb> verterok: Ah, that explains it!  Thanks.
<verterok> cliffb: np :)
<dobey> clearly the web ui needs to show the sharing tab in reference to the folder the selected file is in, rather than being disabled
<jblount> dobey: That kind of makes sense, although it would have to be clear that it's referencing the surrounding folder.
<dobey> jblount: well disabling or hiding it doesn't make sense. it is VERY difficult to get the selection back to only being on the folder
<jblount> dobey: That might be the true problem, but I agree mostly about dealing with the surrounding folder.
<pfibiger> dobey i think we considered that, but didn't want people to believe they were sharing only a file, but end up sharing an entire folder.
<pfibiger> at least, when disabled, it could open and say "you can only share folders. select a folder to share" or something
<dobey> it really should behave more like nautilus
<verterok> dobey: don't know about trying to make it like a desktop app. it's a web ui, it shoulld behave more like a web ui file browser, a good one :)
<dobey> eh, well a file browser is a file browser. it doesn't matter if it's on the web or on the desktop
<dobey> perhaps the sharing tab is just the wrong answer and it should have a label bar at the top of the files list, like we have in nautilus for the ubuntu one folders
<dobey> and it can have a [share this folder] button or something
<verterok> dobey: yes it matter,  one is a desktop app, the other is a web page ;)
<verterok> dobey: I think the new ui is doing something like that
<dobey> verterok: that doesn't give one the right to make inconsistent/broken UI :)
<dobey> well then, all the more reason to get it done and deployed :)
<verterok> dobey: absolutely no! I fully agrre that it should be better
<verterok> *agree
<verterok> dobey: I'm just thinking loud: IMO, trying to mimic desktop apps in the web is a dead end
<dobey> the UI should be as consistent as possible. there are different ways that people use nautilus on the desktop even.
<dobey> verterok: i didn't say mimic
<dobey> verterok: i said behave more consistently
 * jblount hugs verterok 
<jblount> mimicing the desktop is a bad idea (but I see that dobey didn't say that)
 * verterok blushes
<dobey> the web and desktop are both dead ends. mobile devices and services are where the money is :)
<jblount> dobey: I don't want the money, give me something useful. :)
<rmcbride> you young whippersnappers and your fancy graphics. telnet, ftp and gopher FTW!
<verterok> dobey: hah! :)
<dobey> jblount: you can exchange money for goods and services... like hipster music albums and beer
 * rmcbride looks around for his cane and his medication
<dobey> hrmm, firefox actually takes longer to quit than to start up
<dobey> how quaint
<jblount> dobey: Apparently I'm a hippy (currently trying out the "don't shave until you look like a hobo" look) so no need for money. ;)
<pfibiger> jblount: you are a 'hippie', or you can be 'hippy'
<pfibiger> your choice :)
<rmcbride> jblount: I just orderd this shirt from woot! last night: http://s3.amazonaws.com/wootsaleimages/The_Filthy_Hippies287Detail.png
<dobey> nice
<jblount> something
<jblount> http://store.muledesign.com/featured/one-less-hippie.php
<rmcbride> hehe
<JamalFanaian> jblount: haha, that site has funny shirts
<jblount> JamalFanaian: Agreed.
<dobey> o/~ livin the hobo life, cuttin with my hobo knife o/~
<philsf> how can I configure ubuntu one applet? I can't find any preferences menu or window, and it seems not to know my login credentials
<x2mirko> hi, i've got some problems installing the client. mainly, the link which should add the PPA to my sources list does not work. Can anyone tell me which PPA to add to my sources?
<philsf> this is what I get when I open the applet from the command line http://paste.ubuntu.com/218176/
<philsf> x2mirko, the link should download a deb package
<jblount> verterok: Hi! Will you build a gtk lp frontend ? please?
<x2mirko> philsf: right. it does. I can even install it, but it does not add anything to my sources.
<philsf> x2mirko, then the link works. how exactly did you find that it didn't add anything, after you installed it?
<x2mirko> well, i've checked my third-party-sources
<x2mirko> nothing new in there
<verterok> jblount: lo que? whaat?
<verterok> jblount: gtk?
<pfibiger> x2mirko: it is added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jblount> verterok: You are smart with the LP api, I hate adding one tag to multiple bugs, it's so slow, so I want a small gtk front end. pfibiger wants it to, but he's scared to ask you :)
<pfibiger> ubuntuone.list and ubuntuone-sources.list
<verterok> jblount: heh
<pfibiger> philsf: this is the bug you're experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/376087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "the application don't starts (the ubuntu-one icon on the ubuntu bar doesn't appears)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<verterok> jblount: I'm not a gtk guy, but I think there is a project that is a lp frontend
<verterok> jblount: only to edit tags?
<x2mirko> found it. ok. next problem: the next link REALLY does not work :D (the "install" one) - clicking it just does exactly nothing (i've read the note and tried clicking it twice, but it does not work)
<verterok> jblount: only to edit bugs?
<verterok> jblount: I could do it qt
<philsf> pfibiger, it seems so, thanks. Differently from the title, my applet starts, with a disconnected status
<verterok> jblount: or I can teach hal to do that (more karma to verterok :p )
<pfibiger> philsf: it looks like it might be a firefox location issue
<jblount> verterok: heh, you should teak hal to do it! that would be fun :)
<philsf> pfibiger, hmm, I'm using FF3.5, could it be it?
<jblount> verterok: like this " hal <search team on lp showing some bugs> <new-tag-name> "
<jblount> s/teak/teach
<pfibiger> philsf: possibly. how did you install ff3.5?
<pfibiger> philsf: do you still have ff3 installed?
<philsf> pfibiger, from the repo. I'm using Jaunty
<philsf> pfibiger, I still have 3.0, yes
<pfibiger> try making 3.0 your default browser for right now
<pfibiger> and see if it connects correctly
<philsf> pfibiger,  wow, I don't remember logging in u1 from ff3, but somehow it got logged. I thought the cookies were separated in different dirs
<pfibiger> philsf: are you able to log in now?
<philsf> pfibiger, no, same error from the applet
<philsf> afaict
<dobey> philsf: the error is UnknownLoginError?
<philsf> dobey, yes, it is
<pfibiger> oh, i was thrown by the warning. sorry.
<dobey> yeah, the deprecation warnings are annoying
<pfibiger> dobey: would it make sense to blow away his oauth token, see if that helps?
<dobey> i don't think he has one
<dobey> since that error is from the oauth token getting code
<philsf> dobey, so, how do I configure the applet to know my login?
<dobey> philsf: are you behind a proxy?
<philsf> dobey, no
<philsf> dobey, this is the bug that caused my problems Bug #369038
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369038 in ubuntuone-client "xdg-open fails to launch browser" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369038
<philsf> I'll subscribe to it, and wait
<philsf> dobey, how exactly does the u1 authenticate? does it read cookies from the firefox profile dir?
<statik> hurrah, a couchdb editing widget from rickspencer! https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/desktopcouch/couchwidget/+merge/8768
<CardinalFang> Ooo.
<dobey> philsf: i thought you said you were getting UnknownLoginError?
<dobey> philsf: what error are you getting *exactly*?
<philsf> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/218176/
<dobey> philsf: ok, that is not the browser failing to start then :)
<philsf> dobey, no :)
<philsf> but this happened before. I never got through step 4, in the tutorial
<dobey> yes, but there are many things that could go wrong
<philsf> I thought missing step 4 was the cause of this login problem, since I didn't add my computer to the conf
<dobey> i should just smack aquarius
<dobey> because UnknownLoginError is totally misleading
<dobey> it seems to raise that exception when there is an issue getting the request token from the server (not the access token or anything else)
<statik> ok, but wait to smack him until after oscon, we want him charming and charismatic for his oscon talk
<dobey> philsf: at the end of your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log file, is there a line that reads something like: "There was some unknown login error" ?
 * philsf checks
<philsf> yes
<dobey> philsf: cool, can you pastebin that bit of the log?
<philsf> it's followed by '(60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')'
<dobey> ah ha
<pfibiger> huh!
<dobey> oh fun
<pfibiger> we should see if he has the godaddy ca file installed correctly.
<philsf> the contents of an error session: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218229/
<dobey> philsf: do you have /etc/ssl/certs/Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem on your system?
<philsf> yup /etc/ssl/certs/Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem -> /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.crt
<dobey> philsf: if you run "sudo update-ca-certificates" and then run the ubuntuone-client-applet again, do you get the same error?
<philsf> same error
<philsf> 2009-07-14 16:08:09,771:771.941900253 UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth There was some unknown login error '(60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')'
<pfibiger> dobey: shouldn't he be looking for the Ubuntuone-*.pems
<dobey> pfibiger: oauthdesktop doesn't use them afaik
<pfibiger> well, i was looking for where oauthdesktop was getting its ssl context
<dobey> pfibiger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/218239/
<dobey> pfibiger: that's the relevant piece of code
<dobey> i would be quite happy to get rid of pycurl
<pfibiger> and it doesn't appear to be in that code, so maybe it's getting it elsewhere, where we do use them?
<dobey> we don't in oauthdesktop afaik
<pfibiger> ah ok
<dobey> this specific task uses pycurl, which handles ssl stuff
<pfibiger> so, this is an another artifact of our somewhat janky ssl cert
<pfibiger> that needs both of those CA files, one of which doesn't come w/ ubuntu
<dobey> but i would expect this to fail for everyone if that was the case
<pfibiger> dobey: looks like LP has the issue too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/311053
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311053 in bzr "pycurl SSL certificate error against https://code.launchpad.net/ (dup-of: 311247)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 311247 in bzr "bzr get https* fails in jaunty due to ca-certificates, probably due to no gpg-key verified" [Undecided,New]
<pfibiger> dobey: i dunno how pycurl handles exploring for CA certs
<dobey> i think it uses the "don't ask, don't tell" method
<pfibiger> could it be that he didn't get the certs installed, and for most people it discovers our certificates we install?
<dobey> i doubt it
<dobey> the client wouldn't get that far if storageprotocol was missing
<pfibiger> ok
<dobey> would get an ImportError instead
<philsf> do you guys want me to post these informations I gave here to a bug (new or otherwise)?
<dobey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/376087
<dobey> is the most relevant bug for us
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "the application don't starts (the ubuntu-one icon on the ubuntu bar doesn't appears)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<philsf> ok
 * dobey changes the summary to make more sense
<pfibiger> dobey: we can feed pycurl our CA files, but like you said, it makes no sense that he'd see this problem and everyone wouldn't.
<dobey> pfibiger: can we do the same with urllib2?
<dobey> pfibiger: i have a feeling some of these occurances might be due to proxy requirements, or people hitting the server at odd times and got HTTP 500 back or something
<pfibiger> to move to, or because use that someplace else?
<statik> hey urbanape, how did my branch for building the XPI look? anything I should change?
<urbanape> There were a few things that needed tweaking. That build script JARs up everything, which I gather from the moz dev crowd is fine and dandy.
<dobey> pfibiger: i don't think it makes sense for us to use pycurl for only this one piece of code when python comes with urllib2 (which we are using elsewhere as well), and we also use twisted
<dobey> pfibiger: how many HTTP libs do we need? :)
<pfibiger> hah
<pfibiger> fair enough
<dobey> i think aq used it because it was simple and it worked
<statik> urbanape, are you merging that branch into your own and making the changes there, or should I change things in my branch and get it landed?
<dobey> at least, in his testing of that piece of code
<urbanape> The dbus.sh script isn't technically chrome, so shouldn't live in the chrome dir, but should be peer with, say, install.rdf. Beyond that, I'm trying to figure out why the couch queries, while providing most of their information, don't actually seem to be providing the URIs to query locally.
<pfibiger> philsf: just out of curiosity, in /etc/ssl/certs
<urbanape> statik: yeah, I'm working locally on a branch pulled from yours
<pfibiger> do you have any files like UbuntuOne-*.pem
<urbanape> I've merged everything up to your branch back to trunk
<philsf> pfibiger, UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_CA.pem and UbuntUbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pemuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem
<philsf> regular files, not links
<pfibiger> yes ok.
<philsf> sorry ]UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem
<statik> hey chad, can you review rickspencers couch widget branch? I just did one review on it, and i'd like to get it landed today if possible
<pfibiger> philsf: thanks. dobey was right, that's not the issue.
<statik> urbanape: ok. the only reason i'm asking is because i'd like to make the debian package, and i want to base it on something stable
<philsf> so, what should I post to that report, if anything?
<urbanape> gotcha. lemme check in what I've got (just added some more debugging stuff and the aforementioned organization.
<dobey> philsf: the one line with the SSL verification error from the log is sufficient
<philsf> the log excerpt? I think the applet error is the same
<philsf> ok
<statik> CardinalFang: sorry, i asked you about a review above ^ but forgot to use your nick
<CardinalFang> Rgr.
<urbanape> statik: lp:~urbanape/bindwood/xpi-refinement
<statik> urbanape, thanks!
<urbanape> I'll propose it for merge, and if you'd like, you can ditch yours (mine includes your changes)
<dobey> pyflakes is pretty nutty too
 * dobey hangs pyflakes and pylint and lowers them very slowly into a pool of sharks with frickin' laser beams on their heads
<dobey> why isn't there a SANE lint checker for python code? eh?
<CardinalFang> statik: Of review, also,   [""] * 20
<statik> mm, cool
<urbanape> @reviewlist
<statik> urbanape, yeah i'll drop mine now
<verterok> urbanape: hal isn't here :)
<urbanape> silly bot. Can't count on him for anything. Prolly off killing the rest of the crew in hibernation.
<urbanape> oh, duh. Also, welcome to freenode, Mr. Bir.
<jblount> urbanape: hilarious. +12
<CardinalFang> urbanape: We decided your name is pronounced ur-ba-nah'-pay.  KTHX.
<urbanape> my license plate is URBNAPE. Some lady once stopped me and tried to decipher it as an acronym. "yoU aRe BeiN' A Perfect Example?"
<urbanape> "Yup, that's right."
<pfibiger> hah
<statik> for the second time in my life i just wrote the test before the bugfix
<statik> i didn't hate it
<rmcbride> statik: now you're cooking with gas, sir
<dobey> heh
<dobey> tests are hard
<statik> and now i finally hit the postgres-8.4 problems rodrigo was talking about this morning
<solexious|netbk> I have folders marked .conflict , how should I resolve it?
<solexious|netbk> They should be removed....
<jblount> Chipaca: ^^ Can't solexious|netbk just removes these?
<verterok> solexious|netbk: folders/files with .conflict are the local versions, depends on what you want to do :)
<Chipaca> well...
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> solexious|netbk: usually, the .conflict file is the one you actually *don't* want to lose
<Chipaca> solexious|netbk: (yes, there is a bug in the client right now that has it create more than necessary of those) (working on it atm)
<Chipaca> solexious|netbk: but in any case, I say again: the .conflcit file is almost certainly the version you want to *keep*
<solexious|netbk> I moved folders around on my main box, now this one has the new folder locations, and the old locations are maked with the .conflict
<Chipaca> solexious|netbk: the client seems to think you modified the folders in some way, and it wasn't able to 'push' the changes to the server before the server told it there were newer versions available
<solexious|netbk> Chipaca, Ok, well will make a backup and remove them, and see what happens
<solexious|netbk> How often is the main mapnik rendered now?
<solexious|netbk> oops, wrong channel
<BUGabundo> heh
#ubuntuone 2009-07-15
 * BUGabundo Ta na hora da Caminha, bamos la deitar.... \n bed time. cu tomorrow
<andrew> Evening
<wzk> hi
<andrew> On the computers on your account page, how is one supposed to tell them apart?
<VK7HSE> Bug #399564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 399564 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399564
<binarymutant> what do these tags mean: story-0079 and foundations+ ?
<binarymutant> okay I found out the foundations+ but what about story-0079?
<facundobatista> Hola!
<CardinalFang> Hola.
<jan____> hey, is somebody online or nearby who could answer questions on oauth that would normally go to aquarius?
<gnomefreak> i cant find where i subscribe to ubuntuone bugs. it seems im not subscribed to ubuntuone-client bugs yet im getting all ubuntuone bugs.
<gnomefreak> anyone give me an idea where i did this at?
<gnomefreak> im guessing its a broad subscription just cant seem to find it
<dobey> gnomefreak: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone should get you that
<dobey> jan____: what's the issue?
<gnomefreak> dobey: looking thanks
<jan____> dobey: jasondavies might have a question
<jasondavies> dobey: hi :)
<dobey> hi jasondavies
<gnomefreak> dobey: that doesnt give me the option to subscribe or unsubscribe. the overview page says im not subscribed but im getting a massive amount of bugs
<jasondavies> dobey: I'm working on OAuth for CouchDB, just wondering what the file containing OAuth tokens should look like
<jasondavies> dobey: SteveA tells me a file would be best so that tokens can be added when applications are installed
<dobey> oh. i don't know the answer to that one
<jasondavies> ok, no problem
<dobey> in ubuntuone-client we store the oauth access token in gnome-keyring, though you probably don't want that
<jasondavies> ok
<jasondavies> well, I'm thinking of starting with a simple mapping from oauth access token to CouchDB username
<jasondavies> so that any client accessing with a given token will be given the roles of that user
<dobey> though there is some work to specify and get a cross-desktop keyring on freedesktop.org, which might be suitable once the implementation is ready to use
<jasondavies> the cross-desktop keyring is for client apps?
<jan____> dobey: I think that is out of scope for now
<dobey> jasondavies: yeah
<dobey> jan____: probably, yeah
<dobey> jan____: but worth mentioning, i think
<jan____> totally :)
<dobey> gnomefreak: lots of bugs for which projects exactly?
<dobey> gnomefreak: i see you're subscribed to ubuntuone-storage-protocol bugs, but it only has 3 open...
<gnomefreak> dobey: im not sure what bugs. it was a blanket subscribtion from what i can tell. i am getting all ubuntuone bugs by the looks of it
<dobey> well all the public bugs i guess, yeah... i see you are subscribed to ubuntuone-client as well now
<statik> file system was modified reboot linux
<dobey> hooray linux spam
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> hi jan____, jasondavies, dobey
<statik> hi gnomefreak, if you look at the mail headers of the bug mail i think there will be one that tells you what subscription caused you to get the mail sent
<dobey> gnomefreak: i think you'll have to unsubscribe from each project's bugs individually
<gnomefreak> dobey: maybe its a LP bug than because it only shows subscribe
<jan____> hi steve
<jasondavies> hi SteveA
<SteveA> are there any things about OAuth I can help with?
<dobey> gnomefreak: that could be too
<jasondavies> SteveA: yeah, just wondering how the file containing OAuth tokens should look like, would it suffice to have a simple mapping of oauth tokens to usernames?
<SteveA> what does a username mean for couchdb?
<jasondavies> SteveA: and then any consumer using that token will have the roles of that user
<jasondavies> SteveA: well, this is still under development, but a username would just be an identifier pointing to a document in the uesr database that contains the roles of that user
<gnomefreak> statik: it shows Subscriber (Ubuntu One) but going to unsubscribe only asks me to subscribe
<jasondavies> SteveA: we might use UUIDs instead of usernames
<SteveA> and the roles are primitives for access control?
<SteveA> a common way to think of an oauth token is that it's like a capability
<jasondavies> SteveA: roles are essentially like groups, so there will be some built-in roles like _reader, _owner, _writer that do specific things
<gnomefreak> statik: dobey i think i found it still wondering why it didnt show up the last few times i was there
<SteveA> (it's not as useful or complete as a real capability, but it's a bit like one)
<jasondavies> SteveA: right
<statik> gnomefreak: so maybe you are part of a team that has gotten subscribed? yesterday i noticed i started getting a whole bunch of extra mail from launchpad on the PQM robot mail account, so something has changed somewhere. not sure whether it's a launchpad bug or a team subscription that gone wrong? i'll look at some of my mails in just a few minutes and see if i can find any clues about what is causing it to get sent
<jasondavies> SteveA: an OAuth token is basically something that lets a consumer do a particular thing that a user has approved for them to do
<jasondavies> SteveA: the most common one might be to delegate a user's permissions to the consumer
<SteveA> right.  thinking more broadly than the use-cases that are important for ubuntu one, I can imagine saying "this token allows read access to this document"
<jasondavies> SteveA: yep, in CouchDB we plan on having "reader lists" that give us per-document ACLs
<jan____> but not any time soon :)
<SteveA> ok, and would that be a reader-list of roles or of users?
<jasondavies> of roles
<jasondavies> so basically a document might contain a role called "photo-reader"
<jasondavies> and that role would only be set on photo documents
<jasondavies> so if the role was given to an OAuth access token, then the consumer could only read photo documents (with that role)
<SteveA> so, in couchdb, we have permissions (read, write, delete, perhaps), roles (arbitrarily defined, to separate permissions from users), and users
<jasondavies> yep
<SteveA> an ACL is a mapping of permissions to roles, for a particular context
<jasondavies> yep
<SteveA> and, to say "I want Jan to be able to read Document_Foo", I'd need to make a unique role for Jan
<SteveA> the "Jan identity" role
<SteveA> so I can make an ACL that says he can read that document
<jasondavies> yeah, I think that's probably the way we'd go to make it that fine-grained
<SteveA> the model we ended up with for Zope 3 is a layered model
<SteveA> at the most basic level, there's permissions and principles
<SteveA> and mappings from permissions to principals
<SteveA> (sorry, mistyped as principles earlier there...)
<SteveA> then, things like groups and roles are built on top of the principals
<jasondavies> :)
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order.
<statik> me
<urbanape> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> me
<vds> me
<SteveA> jasondavies: let's continue after the U1 stand-up
<statik> teknico, rodrigo_?
<jasondavies> SteveA: okie dokie
<statik> DONE: xpi building branch for zac/bindwood. prototype branch for mobile web UI. code reviews for neat CouchWidget branch from rickspencer3. several 1:1 phone calls and weekly planning meeting.
<statik> TODO: Publish desktop-contacts python module. Make an ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. Work with Rodrigo on Tomboy sync.
<statik> BLCK: None. Next: urbanape
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> DONE: Got errors out of the new files UI - so re-encapsulation is working, still tackling it.
<urbanape> TODO: Expect to be back on solid ground this afternoon.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang: The comfy chair!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Added LAZR config and worked around eventlet weirdness
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish getting Spawning working.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nope.
<CardinalFang> dobey, dobey, dobey, dobey.
<dobey> DONE: Fixed quick desktopcouch bug, Fixed clientdefs build/install issue, Default to computer name for new oauth token requests, Quick fixes to proposed Tarmac branches, Helped a user with UnknownLoginError to get better debug info, poked design team about UI changes for Ubuntu One for karmic
<dobey> TODO: Finish setup.py removal, UL/DL status notifications, syncdaemon start-up error reporting, Fix UnknownLoginError silliness
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> jblount: your roll
<jblount> DONE: Got payment funnel sorted
<jblount> TODO: Download in new files ui
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> vds: rocknroll
<vds> DONE: worked on funambol ds config NOT nearly done as I reported yesterday due to some funambol crap config stuff, need to swap from unix domani socket to tcp socket before I propose it, and it's not just that, I think I have an idea of what to do, is just taking longer than expected
<vds> TODO: finish this branch
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> rodrigo_
<vds> go!
<rodrigo_> DONE: submitted evo-couchdb packages and deps to beta PPA. Fought with 'make start' not working. Filed missing bugs for w13-karmic-alpha3 milestone
<teknico> me
<statik> teknico, just in time! you are next
<rodrigo_> TODO: make 'make start' work and keep testing and fixing tomboy syncing. Submit tomboy 0.15.3 fixed package for jaunty (karmic in already)
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: make start
<statik> oops, lag; sorry
<rodrigo_> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: reviews for ubuntuone and ubuntuone-client branches
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, fixing the contacts web UI tests, landing the createCouchContacts.py script refactoring branch
<teknico> BLOCKED: on the new couchdb version problem
<teknico> NEXT: noone
<statik> MEETING ENDS
<statik> thanks everyone!
<statik> rodrigo_, i can help with make start
<statik> do you have any errors in tmp/ in logs that look related to rabbit?
<rodrigo_> statik: .ERROR: RabbitMQ server did not start in time
<rodrigo_> let me see the logs
<statik> vds, which socket needs to change from unix to tcp, the postgres one?
<vds> statik: yes
<CardinalFang> Dropbox news: They're expunging undo history after 30 days.
<CardinalFang> ...unless you pay.
<jblount> CardinalFang: was it undo hsitory for forever before?
<CardinalFang> I do not know, jblount.  I think it was, until cleared manually.  It ate your available space.
<vds> statik: is it a problem?
<SteveA> jasondavies: hi
<jasondavies> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> jasondavies: so... many parts of the authorization and authentication systems can work using just parts of roles/permissions/users/principals/tokens
<jasondavies> SteveA: so in Zope 3 a role is a principal?
<SteveA> no
<jasondavies> ok
<SteveA> well, last I worked on it (quite a while ago), a principal maps to roles
<SteveA> a useful separation of concepts is authorization and authentication and identification
<SteveA> so, identification is "who is making this request?"
<jasondavies> right
<jasondavies> so in CouchDB we have something called user_ctx
<SteveA> authentication is "who is this, and how do I trust who this is?"
<jasondavies> which has a "name" and a list of roles
<jasondavies> the name bit refers to who the user is
<SteveA> and authorization is "what is the person with this identity allowed to do in this context?"
<jasondavies> the roles helps work out the authorization part (this is handled either by reader lists or by update validation)
<SteveA> so, in zope3 one can say things like "here is a principal that represents accessing using this token over https"
<gnomefreak> SteveA: dobey thanks that seemed to work
<gnomefreak> statik: even
<jasondavies> SteveA: ok, so back to OAuth
<SteveA> jasondavies: so, back to OAuth :-)
<jasondavies> SteveA: it seems the spec has quite a large part related to setting up the 3-legged auth i.e. where a consumer wants to access some resource, so it asks the user to grant it access, then it gets an access token to be able to access that resource
<SteveA> in this kind of model, OAuth gives you a principal -- basically, the identification and authentication of a user
<SteveA> and I'd think roles and permissions are more in the authorization part
<SteveA> which is a bit more application-specific
<jasondavies> SteveA: but for our needs, we don't need the part with JavaScript frame-busting etc. as it's just a matter of Ubuntu's install scripts writing the oauth tokens to a file, is that right?
<SteveA> right
<jasondavies> so do you have some kind of library to generate the oauth token?
<SteveA> there are a bunch of libraries out there
<jasondavies> cool
<SteveA> linked from oauth.org
<SteveA> your original topic was, in the credentials file, what should an oauth token map to?
<jasondavies> yes
<SteveA> if it maps to a couchdb user, that's a good start
<jasondavies> (actually we need to map the token and the consumer key I think, from reading the spec)
<SteveA> as it allows a token to represent using couchdb as that user
<jasondavies> ok
<jasondavies> great
<SteveA> it's a very simple user of couchdb, in that case
<jasondavies> that's mainly what I needed to know, and I just wanted to double-check it was easy for you to generate the token etc. and write it to the file
<jasondavies> yeah
<SteveA> as it doesn't allow for saying "this oauth token represents Jason logging in with his _reader role"
<jasondavies> we could add support for realms in the future
<jasondavies> I think this is how Google does it
<SteveA> what's a realm, in this context?
<jasondavies> I think it's basically a set of resources
<jasondavies> so you can say, Jason approves Steve's app to access his Google calendar
<jasondavies> but not his Gmail contacts or anything else
<SteveA> so, for a more complete representation of couchdb authentication, perhaps the credentials file should say:
<jasondavies> Google actually just use the URL prefix I think as a realm
<SteveA>   token -> (user, role)
<jasondavies> yep
<SteveA> so, realm is more like the context
<SteveA> as in, which documents it applies to
<jasondavies> gotcha
<jasondavies> nice, thanks for your help
<SteveA> so, yeah, I guess the most complete is
<SteveA>  token -> (user, role, realm)
<jasondavies> yeah
<SteveA> and that allows you to say "this token represents accessing couch as Jan in his _reader role for /recipe/* documents"
<jasondavies> right
<SteveA> now, that's way more than we need for ubuntuone
<SteveA> for ubuntuone, simply token->user is fine
<jasondavies> depending on how we develop things, we might not ever need realm, as we might say that the custom role "recipes" would act as a _reader role for /recipe/* documents
<SteveA> but, it's good to have the complete design / model in mind, of course
<SteveA> right
<jasondavies> sure
<SteveA> different ways to cut it up
<jasondavies> well, nearly there with this so hope to push the code and tests to github by tonight
<SteveA> that's one reason to try and codify things into a model
<jasondavies> yeah, so you make the important design decisions early before it's too late!
<SteveA> that has some kind of simple base level (like principal->permission)
<SteveA> and builds on that in higher levels
<SteveA> but I don't know enough about the couchdb auth plans to offer an opinion
<jasondavies> apparently getting reader lists to actually work is a bit tricky
<jasondavies> as it involves digging deep into the internals for views etc.
<SteveA> jasondavies: http://svn.zope.org/commoncriteria/trunk/system-overview.txt?rev=81608&view=auto
<SteveA> this is a document I wrote with Jim Fulton of Zope3 years ago
<jasondavies> thanks
<SteveA> it explains our thinking at the time about how a security system can be modeled
<jan____> are the GCDS video online yet?
<SteveA> I don't know
<SteveA> my talk wasn't recorded
<SteveA> it went very well, though.  I kept the notes, so I'll write it up for the slides
<SteveA> jan____: what should I do with the talk?
<jan____> SteveA: put it on http://wiki.apache.org/couchdb/Presentations?
<jan____> also blog'n stuff
<jan____> also posting to the ML's cant hurt
<SteveA> nice how it's still a valid URL for that page with the question mark on the end :-)
<joshuahoover> anyone seen the errors in this oauth-login.log where the add computer page doesn't open in firefox? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28675925/oauth-login.log
<dobey> joshuahoover: what bug is that from?
<joshuahoover> dobey: bug #395376
<dobey> joshuahoover: the problem in that bug is that ubuntuone-client is missing, presumably because they installed when we had a broken dependency, and haven't updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395376 in configglue "Firefox does not open to "add this computer"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395376
<dobey> oh, weird
<dobey> why did that get filed there
<joshuahoover> no idea
<joshuahoover> dobey: so just doing an update should fix the problem or are there additional steps?
<dobey> an update should pull in ubuntuone-client also
<dobey> and he has probably done so already anyway
<joshuahoover> ok, thanks for the help!
<dobey> anyway, i moved the bug and commented on it, and set it to fix released
<dobey> bbiab, must get food :)
<joshuahoover> urbanape: can bugs #396184 #396183 & #396212 be tagged with a story from the product backlog?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396184 in bindwood "Make XPI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396184
<urbanape> the first has already been merged. I'll update it. I'll tag the other two.
<joshuahoover> urbanape: cool...thanks!
<urbanape> hmmm, where do I find these stories?
<joshuahoover> urbanape: good question! it's in the google docs "who's working on what" spreadsheet...i think you have access...if not & i'll resend the invite
<urbanape> got it
<urbanape> was way back in my inbox
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: do you know when/why users will get .conflict files? i've never had the problem but i'm looking at bug #396620 where two users are seeing .conflict files doing simple copy/paste and saving files from Firefox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396620 in ubuntuone-client "Adding a folder keeps resulting in .conflict" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396620
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: yes
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: I've been working on fixing that for what now seems like ages
<Chipaca> eons, even
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ahhh... :)
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: do you want to know? :)
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: sure...learning helps me better help people out :)
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: when you (usually an application; vim is particuarly good at it) create a file, unlink it or move it, and create it again, in quick succession, fast enough so that the unlink is still waiting for the first create to finish, the second create gets run out of order and creates a conflict
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: if you edit a file with vim, you'll almost always end up with a .swp.conflcit file
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: got it...and this is something you've been working on fixing for some time now?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: yes
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: finally reaching completion :)
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: great! is there a bug i can link this one too?
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: i'd like to let the users know it's being addressed and link it to a bug that you're working against if you have one
<Chipaca> yes, give me a second
<Chipaca> I think there are several, in fact, all subtly different but due to the same issue
<Chipaca> so not duplciates per se, but
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: i see bug #374887 which seems to be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374887 in ubuntuone-client "syncadaemon generates too many conflicts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374887
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: 374887, 387956, 388268, 388270, 396755
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: I've got to go over the logs with a fine comb to make sure they're the same, but chances are they are
<joshuahoover> ok...i'm going to link to 374887 since it looks like that is assigned to the w13 milestone...i'll let the users know that we're aware of the problem and working on it currently
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: thanks
<joshuahoover> anyone ever get in an endless login loop with launchpad.net login from ubuntuone.com? i see it off and on...not sure what i'm doing to recreate it...hmmm
<joshuahoover> nevermind, think i found out how i did it...i clicked on the "Request an invitation" on ubuntone.com to try to reproduce a problem a user reported...that seems to put me in the endless login loop
<statik> joshuahoover, that openid login loop has been plaguing us and people on the launchpad team for over a year. we can't seem to get a handle on what is causing it, or how to reliably reproduce it
<statik> but it definitely keeps happening in the wild
<teknico> statik, it happened to me consistently when trying to access mailing list archives
<teknico> but lately I managed to access one
<statik> teknico, if you can capture a livehttp log of the request stream when it happens, that would be useful
<teknico> statik, sure, is livehttp a specific tool?
<statik> teknico, livehttpheaders is a firefox extension i use to capture client side traffic sometimes
<teknico> statik, nice, I'll look it up
<joshuahoover> statik: ahhh...good to know
<der_kj_> hi
<der_kj_> is there  way to actually mount a ubuntu one directory?
<der_kj_> ah, ok, got it...
<Volkswagner> Hello
<Volkswagner> Anyone try web access via Symbian S60 device?  After login browser crashes.
#ubuntuone 2009-07-16
<sladen_> what are the story-NNNN tags?
<jdobrien> sladen_: they are how we track our project
<ayllu> i have a problem installing ubuntu one on ubuntu notebook remix
<ayllu> I added de PPA, but when i click install in the sopurt page, do nothing, and i trid to find in synaptic, but i cudnt
<verterok> ayllu: do you have apturl installed?
<sladen_> jdobrien: do they correspond to some other internal trac instance?
<jdobrien> sladen: no, it's for our internal project management
<nano-ubuntaire33> hello
<akjode> send invitation for ubuntu one plis
<akjode> need invitation for ubuntu one
<akjode> need invitation for ubuntu one
<statik> sladen, launchpad doesn't yet have a way to track higher level stories across projects, we've just got a google spreadsheet with a list of stories/features in it. then we break down the work into approximately one bug/branch per day or 500 lines of code
<statik> then we have a python script that uses the gdata library to read the story ids out of the spreadsheet, and queries launchpad using launchpadlib, and updates a progress indicator for each story. it also shows some dashboard like stuff about how many open bugs still haven't been triaged or mapped into a story for prioritization against the other work
<statik> we're giving the launchpad team input about how we're using all this stuff to give ideas for launchpad v4
 * CardinalFang thinks statik/Canonical should sell all that crazy planning glue mojo.
<kklimonda> ?
<statik> i was going to post it on my blog
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order.
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> me
<statik> me
<statik> i expect teknico and aquarius aren't here today
<statik> jblount, vds, urbanape ?
<jblount> me
<statik> lets get started
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<statik> CardinalFang, i think you are first
<CardinalFang> DONE: Nearly got Paste replaced.  A few warts remain.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Find a place to write files containing port number.  Test; I'll want help with this; I'll update branch 'replace-paste-with-spawning' again later today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> (Actually, that first TODO may be close to finished since I wrote that.  Hrm.)
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_: You.
<rodrigo_> DONE: finally make 'make start' work for me
<rodrigo_> TODO: fix some more issues with local server's backtraces and continue testing tomboy syncing
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_: I have some work on "start" wonkiness.  Let's compare notes.
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: errors in local setup
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang: make start now works for me, after some fixes, it's just the web server now that fails
<rodrigo_> statik: go
<statik> DONE: Not so much of what was on my TODO from yesterday. A bunch of phone calls and debugging and code reviews, and wrote a branch for shorter download urls with better control over Content-Disposition. Started setting up evolution-couchdb, but didn't get it working yet.
<statik> TODO: Face duty. As time allows: publish desktop-contacts python module. Make an ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. Work with Rodrigo on Tomboy sync.
<statik> BLCK: None. Next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Got payment process branch approved, kind of working downloads for /files/new
<jblount> TODO: Get payment branch landed, downloads up for review, start work on delete
<jblount> BLOCKED: PQM seems incredibly cranky this morning
<jblount> vds: Your roll
<vds> DONE: finished funambol branch and going to propose it, discussed with the team about bugs, roadmap, estimation and other things
<vds> TODO: propose the branch and finally land it!
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> go urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Finished stuffing all the new files ui code back into a namespace. jblount's new upload dialog works, but uploading doesn't. Pushed to lp and got it approved.
<urbanape> TODO: Need to pull trunk and pqm-submit. Then, get started wiring up the rest of the buttons.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> next => dobey
<dobey> DONE: Use localhost in oauthdesktop instead of 127.0.0.1, Got rid of setup.py usage in ubuntuone-client, Mostly fixed clientdefs installation issue
<dobey> TODO: Make a tarball release (0.90.4), UL/DL status notifications, syncdaemon start-up error reporting, Fix UnknownLoginError silliness
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<statik> jblount, about PQM blocking you, verterok is working on a fix now
<statik> rodrigo_, anything we can do to help with the errors in local setup that are blocking you?
<rodrigo_> statik: https://pastebin.canonical.com/19856/
<statik> thanks for the meeting everyone! MEETING ENDS
<statik> rodrigo_, that is odd. we use a geoip library to try and default to the correct country when people are signing up. i'll try to find which one it is
<dobey> i think it's python-geoip
<rodrigo_> statik: now I get this: "Caught an exception while rendering: Reverse for 'ubuntuone.homepage' with arguments '()' and keyword arguments '{}' not found."
<jblount> rodrigo_: That sounds like a url confi problem
<rodrigo_> jblount: seems that ubuntuone.homepage string is not in the source tree....
<rodrigo_> jblount: any idea where to look?
<jblount> rodrigo_: lib/ubuntuone/web/urls.py is the main url conf, that sort of error happens when there is some problem with that, but I'm not sure how it's related to python-geoip
<rodrigo_> ok , looking...
<sladen> statik: ta, that was a seriously useful summary.  Hopefully  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne?action=diff&rev2=47&rev1=45  in turn summaries that
<statik> sladen, cool thanks!
<CardinalFang> statik: Care to start our call early?
<statik> CardinalFang, sure!
<statik> CardinalFang, i just need 5 minutes
<CardinalFang> Okay.
<CardinalFang> Whenever you're ready.
<statik> wow eating watermelon does not mix well with laptops
<dobey> haha
<dobey> no, no it doesn't
<BUGabundo> hey hey hey. duug gnineve
<adeptus_> how long does it take to get a invitation?
<dobey> these days, not very long
<dobey> did you click the "Request an Invitation" link on the site?
<BUGabundo> if that doesn't work
<BUGabundo> adeptus_: pvt me your email and you wil have it in sec
<BUGabundo> hi dobey
<BUGabundo> this as been calm
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> adeptus_: done. welcome to the Cloud
<adeptus_> thanks
<adeptus_> what is up with the file shared
<BUGabundo> eheh
<dobey> later
#ubuntuone 2009-07-17
 * BUGabundo and with this I leave you .
<cabrey> i keep getting permission denied if i try to copy/move something into the 'Ubuntu One' folder, is this a known issue?
<verterok_> cabrey: you should put your files into ~/Ubuntu One/My Files
<cabrey> yea that worked
<cabrey> is it going to be changed?
<verterok_> cabrey: yes, the big plan is to allow sync of arbritary folders
<cabrey> just thinking of the end users ;)
<dragon_> how do i share a file with someone?
<facundobatista> Hola a todos!
<joshuahoover> hola facundobatista!
* rmcbride changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://ubuntuone.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Currently in limited beta, new invitations are sent regularly | Current Beta Client Revno is 88, Protocol Revno is 52 | Release 0.90.4
<chadmiller> my internet is broken because the cable tech (whom I called for unrelated reason) is incompetent.
<jblount> Precisely why I void communication with telcos, even when something is broken.
<dobey> nice
<dobey> yeah, i only call them if i really have to
<chadmiller> yeah. I have a problem with the dvr.  I prove it is the dvr's ram or video card. first thing he does is go outside and start testing the cable.
<statik> MEETING BEGINS
<statik> Hi, everyone who is here for the ubuntu one developer standup, please say 'me'. The format for this meeting is to paste 3 lines: TODO, DONE, and BLOCKED. Then say the person that should go next - we can try going in 'me' order.
<statik> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<chadmiller> I imagine this internal monologue:  well, something I don't know about is broken, and I carried this tester all the way from the truck....
<chadmiller> me
<dobey> me
<statik> vds, urbanape?
<statik> DONE: Face duty and code reviews, discussions about moblin integration, lots of calls.
<statik> TODO: Face duty and  code reviews. As time allows: publish desktop-contacts python module. Make an ubuntu package for lp:bindwood. Work with Rodrigo on Tomboy sync.
<statik> BLCK: None. next, rodrigo_
<vds> me
<urbanape> do, me
<urbanape> d'oh
<rodrigo_> DONE: fought against weird error in server
<rodrigo_> TODO: continue fighting. Do a new couchdb-glib release for REVU uploading
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> BLOCKED: weird error in server
<rodrigo_> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: fixed the contacts web UI tests
<teknico> TODO: testing scripts in utilities/
<teknico> BLOCKED: none
<teknico> NEXT: chadmiller
<teknico> urbanape, really? ;-D
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted two branches for new files UI. Second one continues failing on pqm merge, even though I've merged trunk back to it.
<urbanape> TODO: Enabling the Sharing button in new files UI.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Sanity check on my last branch submission.
<urbanape> jblount: UR UP
<chadmiller> done: most of spawning in place.  todo: test. restart mail transactions.   blocked: none
<jblount> DONE: javascript
<jblount> TODO: more javascript
<jblount> BLOCKED: pqm
<dobey> wow teknico. you really screwed up the queue :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<teknico> teknico, well, not technically ;-)
<dobey> DONE: Released 0.90.4 tarball, Fixed clientdefs install issue, Talked about possible Moblin UI integration points
<dobey> TODO: syncdaemon start-up error reporting (#378707), Fix UnknownLoginError silliness, UL/DL status notifications (#377526)
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: andiamo
<vds> DONE: finished a branch to change some config in funambol_cared in sourcecode, code review
<vds> TODO: do some more test on the integration of cared with the development environment with mark
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> I don't know who's left...
<dobey> nobody
<urbanape> so, what's up with pqm?
 * urbanape is out of it
<dobey> there was a slight bit of parallellization going on
<statik> jblount, urbanape: pqm was broken until late last night, if your branches fail this morning then we need to investigate
<urbanape> k
<urbanape> I'll remerge and submit
<jblount> statik: My branches fail this morning, investigating with 'make pqm-test' now
<statik> rodrigo_, i want to help fix the crazy django errors you are getting! lets bring out the big debugger
<statik> thanks everyone, MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> statik: I've been googling for the error, but couldn't find anything wrong in the code
<rodrigo_> statik: if I remove one {%url ...} line, it fails in the next one
<rodrigo_> statik: you're on karmic and everything works for you, right?
<statik> yeah, karmic is fine for me
<dobey> i should upgrade my desktop to karmic one day
<dobey> and i still need to install jaunty server on my server
<statik> yeah my server on slicehost is still back on intrepid i think
<urbanape> I think my slice is in an unholy state. I think I flubbed the upgrade from Dapper. Needs to get wiped and redone.
<NET||abuse> hey guys. just working with ubuntuone for the first time, can it be used as a way to share a url publicly like a screenshot or something? to others not on the ubuntuone platform?
<dobey> not currently, no
<NET||abuse> in plans?
<NET||abuse> would be awsome to be able to drop a file into the ubuntuone directory on your machine, then right click the file and select "copy public url to clipboard" and be able to just throw that in an email/instant message/ irc room etc
<NET||abuse> hmm, the client app has no "settings" per say, i guess that's a benefit, no fidling required.
<NET||abuse> right clicking in ubuntuone folder gives no contextual control over the files in there, would be good to be able to share with others from the folder and not rely on web interface.
<NET||abuse> anyway, i'm sure this has all been said, i'll go investigate launchpad
<dobey> NET||abuse: we only support sharing of folders. if you right click in a blank area, or on a folder under Ubuntu One/My Files/ there is a "Share on Ubuntu One" item
<statik> NET||abuse, yeah we do want to support the public url thing at some point
<NET||abuse> cool
<NET||abuse> ok, the folder thing is only between email addresses.. that work for any email or just launchpad users?
<statik> any email, although they will need to create a launchpad account in order to get signed in
<dobey> actually
<dobey> you can specify either an e-mail address, or a user id if they've already got an ubuntuone account
<statik> not really a launchpad account, just an openid account on our openid server which happens to branded launchpad at the moment
<statik> dobey, oh cool i didn;t realize that was hooked up
<dobey> statik: well, there is a regex to check if it's an e-mail address, and use the web api for that, or otherwise try to do the protocol method
<NET||abuse> ah well, can't share publicly with urls for now then, will have to stick to quick scp's to my webserver
<NET||abuse> a little more invasive and awkward usability wise, but i have suffered this long
<NET||abuse> arrrg, goddamn chromium, not opening from external links.
<dobey> NET||abuse: Nautilus supports scripts, so you can write a simple script and stick it in a folder, and you'll be able to right click on any file and scp it to your web server very easily
<NET||abuse> dobey, hmm, i guess i could look into that for now then,, just I like the idea of a supported service that does it, so i can go to my freedom hating mac using designery friends, and i get to go, look how cool ubuntu is that has this service all included and free, not like your stupid limited proprietary junk heaps.
<NET||abuse> right, back to work with me :) thanks for the feedback.
<NET||abuse> good idea on nautilus scripts
<sladen> statik: if you come across similar Ubuntu (Operating System) bug reports, it would be preferable to repoint these to "Ubuntu"/New rather than marking invalid, and they'll get handled by the normal Ubuntu triaging process
<sladen> statik: (this is a good example of why something named "Ubuntu One" really does create confusion
<CardinalFang> afk 20 min
<statik> sladen, thanks for the tip, will do.
#ubuntuone 2009-07-18
<binarymutant> what does the tag story-0078 mean?
<binarymutant> err story-0079*
<litius> hey Ubuntu crowd, is One only for Ubuntu users, or there are clients available for Macs, M$, etc.. ?
<tcole> at present, the only option for non-Ubuntu platforms is access via the web
<binarymutant> what does the tag story-0079 mean?
<golden_fleece> Hi
<golden_fleece> Where are I can get full list of dependenses without whith ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-storage-protocol have not be install and work?
<golden_fleece> Anybody there?
<golden_fleece> :)
<golden_fleece> Are maintainer there?
<golden_fleece> I can't install ubuntuone on other distro from source. Can anybody help me?
<golden_fleece> :(
<BUGabundo> golden_fleece: I can't help much
<BUGabundo> I'm just an Ubuntu user and alpha tester
<BUGabundo> some ppl calm me spammer too :)
<BUGabundo> maybe one of the devs will read this and help...
<BUGabundo> pinging dobey
<BUGabundo> golden_fleece: let me see if I can find the list of depends for you
<BUGabundo> maybe you forgot one ?
<golden_fleece> sorry
<golden_fleece> All dependenses is good
<golden_fleece> ubuntuone-storage-protocol and ubuntuone-client is installed
<golden_fleece> but it not work
<golden_fleece> Whith proc i shoud run?
<golden_fleece> u1sync
<golden_fleece> Traceback (most recent call last):
<golden_fleece>   File "/usr/bin/u1sync", line 27, in <module>
<golden_fleece>     from ubuntuone.u1sync.main import main
<golden_fleece> ImportError: No module named u1sync.main
<golden_fleece> I don't know what is it
<golden_fleece> May by I doing anythink wrong
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> maybe python version?
<BUGabundo> do you have 2.6 ?
<golden_fleece> aha
<golden_fleece> Python 2.6.2
<golden_fleece> I think all dependenses is good, and it wrong installation proces or missing parameters
<golden_fleece> Any ideas?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> not my spertize
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache depends ubuntuone-client | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/221065/
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache depends ubuntuone-client-gnome | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/221066/
<golden_fleece> I can give list of instaled paths and files, but need person who know how it shoud be
<golden_fleece> zlib not be installed
<BUGabundo> works now ?
<golden_fleece> no
<ckontros> Is there any way I can make my client autostart "disconnected"?
<ckontros> Looking at the man page shows nothing.
<verterok> ckontros: I don't think there is a way ATM, but if you file a bug it might be added faster than if there isn't a bug for the feature
<ckontros> verterok: Thanx. :)
#ubuntuone 2009-07-19
 * BUGabundo stolen from @yofel: gn folks [mv /dev/awake /dev/bed]
#ubuntuone 2010-07-19
<funkyHat> Oh man the annoying "this folder isn't synced" notice got even more obnoxious...
<Chipaca> funkyHat: why more obnoxious?
<funkyHat> Chipaca: it's now an even longer message, and takes up 2 lines
<Chipaca> popey: ping
<Chipaca> popey: did you ever file a bug re the per-folder syncing message?
<funkyHat> Chipaca: there is a bug, hold on
<funkyHat> bug #601102
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 601102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one disabled notice in every nautilus window (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601102
<Chipaca> ok
<nUboon2Age> Just wanted to let people know I documented how to get Harald Sitter (apachelogger)'s ubuntu-kde and ubuntuone-gnome-client working on Kubuntu.  See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522137
<Chipaca> what was the bug re syncing some of the xdg folders automatically on signup?
<Chipaca> funkyHat: what version of ubuntuone-client-gnome are you using?
<funkyHat> Chipaca: 1.3.4-0ubuntu1
<nUboon2Age> So far I've confirmed file syncing and Tomboy notes syncing on Kubuntu.  I havent tried contacts or music syncing on any platform yet.  I've also confirmed Tomboy note syncing working on Windows (vista); also file syncing on Portable Ubuntu on Windows (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522852  -- I haven't tried Tomboy yet, but don't anticipate any problem).
<Chipaca> funkyHat: I have the same version, and am not seeing the extended per-folder message
<funkyHat> Chipaca: it's showing only in dirs under ~ now
<Chipaca> funkyHat: yes, I know
<Chipaca> funkyHat: but I'm only seeing "ubuntu one disabled"
<funkyHat> Chipaca: ah ok. I'm now seeing "Ubuntu One - folder not synchronized", and on a second line "These files are not backed up and will not be available in your other computers"
<Chipaca> let me reinstall libsyncdaemon
<Chipaca> now yes! thanks funkyHat :)
<nUboon2Age> Clarification: I got Tomboy note syncing working on Windows (Vista) using Ubuntu One to sync, but without any specific Windows Client-side U1 software. Under the sync prefs I put Tomboy Web, and then gave https://one.ubuntu.com/notes and 'Connected'.  The browser prompted me to add the computer, and once I'd done that I saved it.  It just worked! :)
<Chipaca> nUboon2Age: if you could come online tomorrow between 8z and 16z, approx, and talk to mandel, he's working on the windows client and has an installer you might want to try
<nUboon2Age> Chipaca: is 'z' mean GMT?
<nUboon2Age> Chipaca: i should say does 'z' mean in GMT time zone?
<Chipaca> nUboon2Age: z is UTC
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> "zulu"
<nUboon2Age> Chipaca: sounds good. I'll try and catch up with him soon, if not tommorrow.
<funkyHat> Chipaca: I'm not sure why you're thanking me ;(
<Chipaca> funkyHat: because I wanted to see the new message and wasn't, and I thought it was because it wasn't in the repo yet, but it was only because I had overwritten the libsyncdaemon .so while doing some tests, and needed to reinstall
<Chipaca> I'm moving to have the message removed in a lot of cases, and made smaller / briefer in others
<funkyHat> Chipaca: as you've possibly gathered from the bug report I'd rather it just went away
<Chipaca> funkyHat: why would you rather it just went away?
<Chipaca> funkyHat: or rather, in which cases? always? how would you accomplish what it's trying to accomplish, then?
<Chipaca> funkyHat: these are not rhetorical questions; I really want to know
<funkyHat> Chipaca: I would rather just see emblems on synced files. That would be much less obtrusive, and actually be able to provide more information (this file is syncing now, for example)
<funkyHat> And the reason I would rather it went away is I find it obtrusive ;)
<funkyHat> Kind of like "HII I'M UBUNTU ONE WHY AREN'T YOU USING ME HERE? HUH?"
<Chipaca> funkyHat: you do get that the message is not telling you whether the files are actually synced, but rather whether the folder is being synced?
<Chipaca> funkyHat: i.e. whether it is being kept in sync?
<funkyHat> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> funkyHat: how wouold you do that with an emblem?
<Chipaca> funkyHat: I mean
<Chipaca> funkyHat: well, I mean that, please fill out the idea. I know the per-folder thing isn't ideal, but I think it is, in some situations, better than the alternatives
<Chipaca> in some other situations it needs to just not be there at all (such as when file syncing is disabled)
<funkyHat> Chipaca: I would probably do it the way dropbox does it
<Chipaca> funkyHat: dropbox allows you to synchronize any folder in your home? how does it expose that?
<funkyHat> Chipaca: oh you mean how I'd expose the option. I'd do that in the context menu for a dir and in a menu
<funkyHat> no, dropbox doesn't have that facility
<Chipaca> funkyHat: the context menu is already too big
<Chipaca> funkyHat: we had it there, before, and it was unusable
<funkyHat> Chipaca: and now the top of the window in nautilus is also too big
<Chipaca> funkyHat: yes. But we can shring that quite a bit.
<Chipaca> *shrink
<funkyHat> I can't remember exactly how it was when it was in the context menu, but if I recall there were a couple of top level options, and it did look quite messy.
<Chipaca> funkyHat: yep. And I understand we don't have a lot of control over that from the plugin.
<funkyHat> I think the other uses of that widget in nautilus are generally more useful (though I'm not especially keen on the "this device has photos on it" type ones either)... e.g. the recycle bin/wastebasket is a special type of "folder" where there's a specific action I'm likely to want to perform. Normal folders aren't special
<Chipaca> I agree, and I agree it's far from optimal... but as I say, still better than our alternatives, for M at least.
<funkyHat> Chipaca: I think a single submenu for any ubuntu one options in the context menu (unless there's just a single option) would be much better, but it sounds like you've already decided against that
<Chipaca> funkyHat: AFAIK we can't add a submenu
<Chipaca> funkyHat: from a plugin, that is
<funkyHat> Chipaca: dropbox does it
<funkyHat> Their nautilus plugin is open source too
<Chipaca> funkyHat: I understand there are two kinds of nautilus plugin, and we'd have to be the other kind. But maybe I've got it wrong.
<Chipaca> funkyHat: I'll ask.
<funkyHat> Chipaca: thanks. A possibility that just came to me is to use a windicator instead ;)
<Chipaca> hah!
<Chipaca> not for M, no
<funkyHat> Well, in the meantime is there some way I can turn off these annoying notices without disabling ubuntu one completely?
<Chipaca> funkyHat: you could remove the nautilus extension...
<funkyHat> Chipaca: thanks ⢁)
<geekilized> "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store." - I have been getting this message for 3 days
<geekilized> is it just me?
<geekilized> anyone?
<geekilized> someone?
<geekilized> no one?
<geekilized> ok why is everyone in the channel anyways if nobody is gonna reply? what's the point of even having this channel?
<psypher246> honk
<duanedesign> psypher246: hello
<psypher246> howzit, before logging a bug I want to talk to u guys 1st. Files deleted on my laptop do not delete on the server or other pc's, what could be the issue?
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok
<duanedesign> psypher246: could you open a terminal and run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: processing queues
<psypher246>     is_connected: True
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: True
<psypher246>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> psypher246: where these files in your Ubuntu One folder?
<psypher246> yes
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok. lets try restarting the syncdaemon. Could you run the following command
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<psypher246> funny now it looks, after almost a wek, it's suddenly deleting the files
<psypher246> b4 i ran that command i logged onto u1 client and clicked connect, but this is the 1st time it was disconnected
<psypher246> although just SOME of the files have deleted, dunno if it's still working
<duanedesign> psypher246:  can you run the command:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> it will return a number. Thats the number of metadata items waiting to sync
<psypher246> 4
<duanedesign> ok so it still has 4 more things to do
<duanedesign> you can also use that same command but replace metadata with content
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<psypher246> 0
<duanedesign> ok so it only has those 4 metadata items
<psypher246> that now 5 :)
<duanedesign> heh, its going the wrong direction :)
<psypher246> now it's 6
<psypher246> ok it's gone now
<psypher246> duanedesign: the website is also very unstable, constantly timing out and providing errors yet the staus says it's fine
<psypher246> We're sorry. Something's not working correctly. Please try again or check the Ubuntu One status page. If this issue continues, please file a bug. Thanks!
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok. Is this one.ubuntu.com
<psypher246> ye
<psypher246> the sync is finishd but only some of the files were deleted
<psypher246> logging out and in again of the web site fixes the timeout issue
<popey> Chipaca: i have seen those bugs about the u1 banner in nautilus and I'm still not happy that it's "fixed"
<duanedesign> psypher246: so some of them did delete, but not all of them?
<psypher246> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> can you run  u1sdtool -s  again
<duanedesign> psypher246: ^^
<psypher246> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: processing queues
<psypher246>     is_connected: True
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: True
<psypher246>     queues: IDLE
<psypher246> why is the website so unstable, have to log out and in again after each time i browse the olders
<duanedesign> hmm
<psypher246> lol, this is our MOTD from the man we   call root:
<psypher246> See, I told you it was easy. Unix is very user-friendly, just a little bit
<psypher246> picky about who it's friends are.
<duanedesign> :)
<psypher246> there is a whole bash explanation leading up to that but not gonna bore you ;)
<duanedesign> psypher246: can you try the copmmand we did earlier to restart the syncdaemon
<psypher246> have a lot of non-nix people wokring on our jumbhosts
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<psypher246> k
<mandel> ping vds
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<psypher246> 4
<duanedesign> psypher246:  do you have anything in this file    ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<psypher246> no
<duanedesign> psypher246: ok. well lets take a look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> psypher246: could post the contents at  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> psypher246: this log does have your file names in it
<duanedesign> psypher246: so if you have anything personal or proprietary you can obfuscate it
<psypher246> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465786/
<duanedesign> never now :) Someone might keep their entire girly picture collection in their Uuntu One folder :P
<psypher246> oh i do ;)
<psypher246> lol
<psypher246> meh ;0
<duanedesign> :)
<psypher246> but it's the client documentation that won't delete ;)
<psypher246> less important to backup
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, morning! :D
<vds> mandel: morning!
<mandel> so, I'm nearly done with the installer, I just need your help with S3 ;)
<mandel> mandel, the installer now will download all the different msi from s3, so besides the gtk sharp you created, I need a tomboyone and a UbuntuOne that we have
<vds> mandel: sure!
<mandel> I just need to put something in S3 to test
<mandel> vds, I'll put the file in the ubuntu one share, ok?
<vds> mandel: yep
<psypher246> duanedesign: the meatadata count is now 0 but the files are still there
<mandel> vds, can i upload files to the share through the webui?
<vds> mandel: yes
<nUboon2Age> mandel: Chipaca_ told me i should check in with you about a windows client/installer test you are doing.
<mandel> vds, mm then I'm stupid 'cause I do not see the upload buttons :(
<mandel> nUboon2Age, good morning :D, yes we are working on it, what do you want to know?
<duanedesign> psypher246: well i dont see anything in that log.  The file is gone from your local U1 folder but still exists on the server?
<psypher246> yes
<nUboon2Age> mandel: good morning to you (about to knock off where i am).  It sounded like it might be something i could try out -- like beta test.
<vds> mandel: is at the top near Files, search for upload in the page
<nUboon2Age> mandel: i've been alpha testing apachelogger's ubuntuone-kde .  Got it running...  been wanting to get a windows client running, so i guess you're the person to talk to.
<mandel> nUboon2Age, that would be awesome, but we have a lot of work yet to do to adapt the sync daemon to work correctly, neverthelles I'm sure as soon as there is working client your help yould be greatly welcome :D
<nUboon2Age> mandel: sounds good.  any idea of the timeline when i could play with it?
<mandel> nUboon2Age, I would love to have it in 2 weeks or so, but it all depends on the bugs and problems we find in our way
<mandel> nUboon2Age, there is though some help you can give use with the initial installer we have, we are creating a single installer that will download and install for you UbuntuOne, tomboy and GtkSharp if needed, so it would be great if you hang around here this week so we can ask you to try it out
<mandel> vds, no buttons in my webui with chrome :(
<mandel> vds, I did a search in the page and all
<vds> mandel: ah, it's read only for you, quite strange I'm sure I set it read/write
<mandel> vds, no problem, is early in the morning ;)
<vds> mandel: well I did it last week not today :) please accept the share again
<mandel> vds, ok
<mandel> vds, cool now is ok, I'll upload the examples right now into a folder called installers
<vds> ok
<mandel> vds, I'm uploading the gtksharp too just for completness, but we have that on in s3 already
<gord> hi all, having troubles getting ubuntu one to sign in. preferences says name/email are "Unknown". not quite sure how to get it to pick up my sso
<mandel> vds, the UbuntuOne.msi is just an example, it does not do much, but is enough for testing
<duanedesign> gord: have you added your computer to your Ubuntu One account
<gord> duanedesign, I wouldn't know how :) but i'm sure this machine was added at some point in the past but has been formatted since
<duanedesign> psypher246: might be easiest if you did file a bug. That would be an easy way to get your logs uo so we can look at them. zip you ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/  and attach it to the bug. To file a bug run the command ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> psypher246: then post the bug number here \
<psypher246> ok cool will do
<psypher246> thanks
<duanedesign> gord: ok well lets look at Applications > Accessories > Password ans Encryption
<duanedesign> gord: Click on the arrow next to "Passwords" and look for an Ubuntu One Token
<gord> duanedesign, Yup got an ubuntu one token with a large password
<nUboon2Age> mandel: yes, I'd probably be able to.  I'm kinda on the opposite schedule from you.  how would you want to coordinate?
<duanedesign> gord: ok r-click and delete it
<mandel> nUboon2Age, mm good question! let me give you my email, that way you an contact me easily
<duanedesign> gord: Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<nUboon2Age> mandel: sounds good.
<duanedesign> gord: if your computer is listed click the checkbox next to the computer and  Click the "Remove selected computers" button
<gord> duanedesign, okay done
<duanedesign> gord: now open the ubuntu one preferences from the Me Menu
<duanedesign> gord: if that does not trigger the browser to add your computer open a terminal and run the command:  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> gord: run the command after closing the Ubuntu One Preferences
<gord> duanedesign, okay did all that but its still not triggering a browser =\
<duanedesign> gord: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<gord> duanedesign, maverick, all the latest updates
<gord> duanedesign, do you happen to be at the platform sprint?
<duanedesign> gord: no
<gord> ah shame
<duanedesign> gord: you are using Firefox.
<duanedesign> gord: and Firefox is selected under system . preferences > preffered applications
<gord> duanedesign, logged out and back in now i get it asking me to add the machine and connects :)
<gord> thanks!
<duanedesign> gord: ok so you had to log out of the desktop and back in?
<gord> duanedesign, yeah
<duanedesign> gord: ok  just want to make sure i know incase someone else shows up with the same issue :)
<psypher246> duanedesign: so do you know about the web site and it's stability issues?
<duanedesign> i didnt experience anything here
<psypher246> everytime i click on a folder i get kicked out and have to log in again, i can only browse once per session
<psypher246> sometimes not even once
<duanedesign> psypher246: thats not good
<psypher246> under what application would i log that bug?
<duanedesign> psypher246: ubuntuone-servers
<psypher246> duanedesign: 607102 bug number for the delete issue
<duanedesign> bug 607102
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "deleted files do not delete on ubuntuone web or other machines (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607102
<psypher246> yes
<pedronis> morning
<duanedesign> pedronis: morning
<duanedesign> psypher246: can you try the command:    find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone -name '62eaf9c9-58cd-4f02-a784-f5b14100025d' -delete
<psypher246> duanedesign: WHAT DOES THAT DO?>
<psypher246> woops sorry caps
<duanedesign> psypher246: it will delete that piece of metadata
<duanedesign> psypher246: sometimes those bits of metadata get corrumpted and prevent proper operation
<psypher246> duanedesign: sorry which peice, is this the one stopping the data from syncing?
<duanedesign> psypher246: could very well be. There are errors in the logs associated with an unlink command and this is the metadata for that bit of info. It will recreate the metadata
<duanedesign> psypher246: might want to u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> psypher246: then:   rm ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/shares/6/2/e/62eaf9c9-58cd-4f02-a784-f5b14100025d
<duanedesign> either one the find command and that rm command will do the same
<duanedesign> psypher246: after the rm command run u1sdtool -c and give it a bit to see if it works
<psypher246> duanedesign: done but no real difference
<vds> mandel: for some reason the upload is sloooow today but it's almost finished
<vds> mandel: same folder as the other one
<mandel> vds, ok, na,es are the same that
<mandel> vds, I gave u?
<vds> mandel: ...what? :)
<mandel> vds, nothing, me being stupid :P
<vds> mandel: finally, upload completed
<mandel> vds, oks, lets try it out!
<mandel> vds, works like a charm!
<mandel> I'll update the result setup.exe to the share so you can try it out, it if works I'll make some changes in the build and we can merge :D
<vds> mandel: 'couse you're a wizard! :)
<vds> cool!
<mandel> vds, haha that is a terrible joke
<vds> it's monday...
<mandel> vds, excuses
<mandel> vds, can u try the setup.exe in the ubuntuone share?
<vds> mandel: sure
<mandel> vds, if that works we have an installer that downloads the different msi from the net and installs them
<mandel> vds, we need images and all those preaty things.. but nessita took THE designer from us :(
<mandel> mandel, I'm sure she is doins something more important anyway...
<nessita> mandel: THE designer is free but he's AFK right now
<nessita> mandel: so stop wining :-P
<mandel> nessita, haha I knew you would jump ;)
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> mandel: you know me dude
<mandel> nessita, Great minds think alike
<mandel> vds, got the installer? does it work in your machine?
<vds> mandel: downloading
<mandel> vds,  the installer or the diff components?
<vds> mandel: the components
<mandel> vds, ok, so the setup is small enough, right?
<vds> yes
<vds> mandel: it is asking two times for the license
<mandel> yes, that is somthing we have to talk about, it will ask per comonent since they might have differencent licenses
<mandel> vds, ^
<vds> mandel: that is fine I guess
<mandel> vds, so far is on purpose, maybe the initial one is not needed (the one under the list of components)
<vds> as long as we make it clear
<vds> and the user understand what's happening
<mandel> vds, yep, maybe removing the first one is the best option
<mandel> vds, I'll remove the first one to make sure it is not confusing
<vds> cool
<mandel> vds, I've fixed that, what about the rest of the experience? does dowloading etc work?
<vds> mandel: installing tomboy now
<mandel> vds, ok
<mandel> vds, did you create the script to upload data to s3?
<vds> mandel: I haven't fix it yet to support folder I was having fun with win on ec2
<vds> mandel: I do it asap
<mandel> vds, no proble, I guess the most important thing is to set up windows in ec2 and start setting it up to make the builds
<mandel> vds, we can sort out the uploading later
<vds> mandel: I better fix the script it shouldn't take too much
<mandel> vds, yes, but it is a script that will not be useful to put in the src, right? contributers will not be able to upload anything anyway
<vds> mandel: I had a previous version of gtk# and it failed to install it
<mandel> vds, ok, I'll make sure the installer does not execute if you have gtksharp or tomboy, I'll get on it right away
<mandel> vds, actually, better I'll propose a merge with the code so far, we then file two bugs, one for tomboy being installed when already present and other one for gtk, agree?
<vds> mandel: agreed
<vds> mandel: last thing when the installer has finished it shouldn't propose you to install again, it's a bit confusing...
<mandel> vds, mm I guess that is a bug related with the fact that gtksharp failed, let me merge and we file the bugs ;)
<vds> ah
<vds> ok
<mandel> vds, got the bootstrapper to be generated?
<dskrbt> honk
<vds> mandel: nope, cannot find InstallerLinker.exe
<vds> mandel: probably I'm missing something
<mandel> vds, muffinresearch told me, I'll add the lib in the tools folders, I must have missed it when I added it with bzr
<mandel> vds, give me a sec
<vds> mandel: sure
<mandel> vds, bazaar works funny on windows sometimes... I though I added it ..
<mandel> vds, can u update the branch and try again.... sorry again, I though I added the bin folder
<mandel> vds, can u try again?
<vds> mandel: sure
<vds> mandel: installing again
<mandel> vds, cool, thx, I do not know wahy bzr add dir/ irnogres binaries, do you know why?
<mandel> vds, or I am stupid, which is more probable :P
<vds> mandel: don't know
<Chipaca> mandel: nuboon2age_ got things (not quite sure which parts) in portable windows (or was it portable ubuntu?)
<mandel> Chipaca, which parts? he told be about portable ubuntu.. AFAIK there is not portable windows (no pun intended)
<Chipaca> mandel: as I said, I'm not sure which parts. And yes, portable ubuntu.
<mandel> Chipaca, I talked with he did not mention anyhting about windows
<Chipaca> mandel: ok
<vds> mandel: the installer hangs trying to install tomboy
<vds> I try again
<mandel> vds, that is an issue with tomboy msi.. I wonder what happens
<mandel> there should be logs somehwere from tomboy
<vds> mandel: somewhere? :)
<mandel> vds, let me find out, it depends on the msi ...
<mandel> vds, does windows ask for permission when you install Tomboy???
<vds> mandel: permissions meaning?
<vds> the usual security alert?
<mandel> vds, yes, that stupid message ;)
<vds> only once for ubuntuone I think
<mandel> can u try again and let me know
<vds> mandel: ah
<vds> tries to install tomboy first and gtk# after
<vds> and doesn't work...
<mandel> vds,
<mandel> vds, aha, that should be the other way around then, first gtksharp, and then tomboy
<mandel> vds, we will fail if we do not have gtksharp in the system
<mandel> vds, the problem I have is that users can decide not to install gtksharp in the menu... should I disable that?
<vds> mandel: I'd say yes :)
<mandel> vds, ok, sorted then, we install UbuntuOne and GtkSharp if not present (bug to be added) and will let users select the other software, ok?
<vds> mandel: so now the installer created from the branch doesn't work?
<mandel> vds, if you let me update it, it will, so far it does not... we need to move gtksharp to install before tomboy
<mandel> vds, I did not think about that....
<vds> mandel: ok
<mandel> vds, give me 3 seconds to change it and 5 min to push it to lp ;)
<vds> take your time I'm not going anywhere :)
<mandel> vds, fixed :D
<vds> cool
<mandel> vds, god I hate making installers...
<mandel> vds, rebuild it and let me know
<mandel> if you have the libs already installed it will ask you if you want to repear them... that will be a bug later on, it should ask nothing
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup meeting starting un Mumble
<llllbbbb> Hello... yestarday i purchase music from ubuntu one music store but the mp3s bitrate wasn't 192 as stated in the store.They are 96kbps making them hardly bareable to lisen to...... I tried yestarday to contact 7digital through the form in rhytmbox-ubuntu-one but iam not sure if they got my mesage.(After submiting the mesage in the contact form the form reapeared empty without saying if the message was delivered )Should i try a di
<llllbbbb> or wait a couple of days?
<vds> mandel: works
<mandel> vds, then I merge :D, right ?
<vds> mandel: yep
<mandel> vds, awesome, as soon as that is done I'll propose an other took I was keeping for later ;)
<vds> took?
<dobey> llllbbbb: I'm not sure what the exact behavior of that form is supposed to be, but it sounds like maybe you should try to submit your rquest again, just to be on the safe side. have you received any e-mail confirmation of your request?
<llllbbbb> dobey: No response to my mail. I submited 2 times yesterday.....i ll try again then.
<statik> nice, https://encrypted.google.com/
<psypher246> duanedesign: how do i set that bug to privtae for ubuntuone team only?
<duanedesign> hello psypher246
<duanedesign> everyone is real busy but i wiill try and get someonr to look at that for you
<duanedesign> psypher246: to make it private...
<mandel> vds, I have asked the bootstrapper project if we can have a component depending on the selection of another one (tomboy --> gtksharp) if not, I'll contribute to the project with a patch to do it.. 'til then we will always install gtksharp (bummer)
<vds> mandel: ok
<duanedesign> psypher246: see under your name
<psypher246> duanedesign: no worries i know, i have to go as well. but yeah just want to make it private
<duanedesign> psypher246: well get it sorted
<duanedesign> psypher246: is the website still messing up?
<mandel> vds, is in c++ so it should be ok
<psypher246> duanedesign: no i mean this bug
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/607102
<ubot4> psypher246: Error: Bug #607102 is private.
<psypher246> duanedesign: yeah this site is still messed, but that bug is logged
<psypher246> ah ok, thanks
<llllbbbb> dobey: Thanks, this time the form rsponded that they will contact me. I must have been doing sth wrong, but iam sure yesterday after submiting the form it just reapeard empty.Anyway, thanks again....
<dobey> llllbbbb: sure :)
<miked595> I noticed on a couple of my machines all my files were missing from Ubuntu One. I started up my laptop but kept it offline and made a fresh backup of my files. As soon as I connected to the internet my files disappeared. Has this happened to anyone here?
<mkarnicki> miked595: no, but it sounds really bad. duanedesign ^ any help on that?
<miked595> Only thing I could think of is that I built a new machine and a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04. I was looking for my files to sync down but they didnt and they were gone from the one.ubuntu.com site as well. I restored the files from my backup and they synced on all my machines
<duanedesign> miked595: hello
<miked595> hi
<duanedesign> miked595: hard to say how that happened. For some reason it thought it you wanted to reve those files. The sync works two ways. Files removed on one machine will be removed from all machines, or files removed from the server will trigger a delete.
<miked595> duanedesign: that's why I think my new install could be the reason.
<duanedesign> miked595: was it a fresh install? Did you preserve the $Home from the old install?
<duanedesign> miked595: oh i see it was a new machine
<miked595> duanedesign: Didn't the one.ubuntu.com site have a history and way to restore files? I am pretty sure I saw this a while back. I did copy my files from an old home dir.
<duanedesign> miked595: not yet. That is a feature that is being worked on. You can however get your files back if you  did not have a back up
<miked595> duanedesign: I must have missed the Ubuntu One dir. That makes sense now.
<duanedesign> miked595: if you need to get your files back you can run:  wget  http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info
<duanedesign> in a Terminal
<mandel> vds, do yo remember the bugs you mentioned about the installer, can you create them in lp so that I know what to fix?
<miked595> duanedesign: good to know. I was able to back them up, so all is well now
<duanedesign> miked595: then run the command :  python ubuntuone-account-info
<duanedesign> miked595: you would then need to send that email to an Ubuntu One developer and they could get your files that way
<miked595> duanedesign: nice, thank you!
<miked595> ok well off to see why I only see 8 of my 12 threads in cpuinfo
<duanedesign> good luch miked595
<vds> mandel: sure
<mandel> vds, thnx
<mandel> vds, mind approving this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_nant_warnings
<mandel> vds, I know you looked at it already, maybe you just forgot
<vds> mandel: all approved
<mandel> vds, cool, we need one more approval... I really think we should be able to work with just on approval... otherwhise we are going to go VERY slow
<mandel> vds, I fear we might take too much time from muffinresearch
<vds> mandel: we can talk with Chipaca
<muffinresearch> mandel: It's not too much of a problem I have the vm all set up.
<muffinresearch> mandel: which one is it - fix_nant_warings?
<muffinresearch> warnings even
<mandel> muffinresearch, yes, that is one of then
<mandel> muffinresearch, did I miss type it? hehe is possible :P
<muffinresearch> mandel: nope that was just me :)
<mandel> muffinresearch, strange... I usually make those mistakes :P
<muffinresearch> mandel: what was the other one? add_wix?
<mandel> muffinresearch, add_wix is also ready... is the same as the others only in this case you should uninstall wix and be able to build the msi
<mandel> muffinresearch, yes, that one
<muffinresearch> mandel: ok cool, np
<mandel> muffinresearch, thx
<oddy> Hey, how do I know if my local couchDB is linked to the ubuntu one?
<muffinresearch> mandel: I've approved both of those.
<duanedesign> oddy: hello
<duanedesign> oddy: right now its not easy. Couch replication is disabled at the moment
<urbanape> aaronb: yo!
<aaronb> howdy!
<beuno> aaronb!
<aaronb> hello!
<duffydack> Can I delete the ubuntuone folder without any 'damage'? I never use it.
<duffydack> I mean, I use U1 with my own shared folders, not the U1 folder.
<duanedesign> duffydack: thats a good question. Not sure I feel confident answering that :) If you can idle for a bit someone might chime in with an answer for you.
<beuno> that's a good question
<beuno> facundobatista, around to answer duffydack?
<facundobatista> duffydack, no, you never should remove that folder unless you uninstall the whole ubuntuone-syncdaemon package (and maybe other bits)
<facundobatista> duffydack, we plan to stop having that "special folder", but so far it's needed
<duffydack> facundobatista, its ok, i`ll just add it to .hidden or something then.
<facundobatista> duffydack, what is '.hidden'?
<duffydack> facundobatista,  instead of naming stuff with a . to hide it you add it to a file called .hidden..  but its not working for that folder
<facundobatista> duffydack, never heard about that
<duffydack> it wont work with the U1 folder.  odd.
<Chipaca> vds: you can talk to me? :)
<emateja> If I place a hidden folder '.someFolder' within the 'Ubuntu One' folder, will it be treated as a normal folder or will it be ignored by the sync daemon?
<beuno> emateja, normal folder
<emateja> thx
<nuboon2age_> Chipaca: yes, to answer your earlier note to mandel re Ubuntu One w/ Portable Ubuntu 'Tres' on Vista.  Basically i got basic file syncing working, but didn't fully explore UDFs ('Tres' is based on Karmic and i didn't experiment w/ the backport of ubuntuone as you'd described). look at post #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522852
<Chipaca> nuboon2age_: ok. FWIW, the windows port of the file syncing part of Ubuntu One will be windows native, i.e. you wouldn't need to install dbus on windows :)
<nuboon2age_> Chipaca: I also hadn't played with Tomboy, music, contacts, etc. functions.  Just basic file syncing so far...
<nuboon2age_> Chipaca: on Portable Ubuntu 'Tres' that is.
<Chipaca> ok
<ubun7u> hello
<ubun7u> is there a possibility ubuntuone gives extended disk space for students for free?
<vds> Chipaca: still there?
<Chipaca> vds: there is at least one of me here
<beuno> ubun7u, there's no such plan at the moment, no
<vds> Chipaca: how can I help?
<ubun7u> k
<Chipaca> vds: with what?
<vds> <Chipaca> vds: you can talk to me? :)
<Chipaca> <vds> 11:23:21> mandel: we can talk with Chipaca
<vds> Chipaca: ah, it's recursive...
<vds> Chipaca: we are not using tarmac or PQM for the ubuntu one win client
<vds> mandel was wondering if one review/test is enough or we should stick with two reviews
<vds> Chipaca: what do you think?
<Chipaca> vds: I told mandel, I want somebody outside of you two to look at the code
<Chipaca> vds: so, two reviews it stays, please
<Chipaca> I'm assuming that one of you will actually compile/test, and the other review should be just reading
<Chipaca> ok?
<vds> Chipaca: perfectly ok!
<Chipaca> vds: does that make sense to you?
<vds> Chipaca: yes, especially considering my expertise with C#
<Chipaca> vds: it'll still be your (plural) job to track people down to do that readonly review, mind
<Chipaca> vds: i.e. you're responsible for pushing the card across the kanban
<Chipaca> vds: I'll mention it tomorrow in the standup. If I don't, remind me (gently)
<vds> I will
<geekilized> hello anyone here today?
<geekilized> anyone?
<beuno> geekilized, sure
<beuno> although everyone seems head down and coding
<beuno> what's up?
<geekilized> i have been here for past 3 days with no reply
<beuno> so over the weekend?
<geekilized> yea
<beuno> right, none of the developers work over the weekend
<beuno> what's the problem?
<geekilized> There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store.
<geekilized> i have been getting that message when i try to access my downloads tab
<beuno> mattgriffin, around?
<mattgriffin> hola
<mattgriffin> geekilized: by temporary, do you mean that you are no longer seeing the issue?
<geekilized> i've been seeing this for about 4 days
<geekilized> i still see it
<beuno> mattgriffin, I think he pasted the message he is getting
<mattgriffin> beuno, geekilized: ah
<geekilized> yeah sorry, i pasted the message
<mattgriffin> geekilized: np. it says that message for each track on My Downloads?
<geekilized> i get that message when i click the "my downloads" tab in music store
<mattgriffin> geekilized: can you see the purchased music at https://one.ubuntu.com ?
<geekilized> yes
<mattgriffin> geekilized: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<geekilized> maverick
<mattgriffin> geekilized: do you know if your file synchronization is functioning correctly in general?
<mattgriffin> geekilized: this sounds like the problem... just getting the purchased files from your cloud storage down to your computer
<geekilized> dont know, i dont synchronize any other files
<mattgriffin> geekilized: ok. can you make a text file in your "Ubuntu One" directory in your home directory and then check https://one.ubuntu.com and see if it synchronizes?
<beuno> or better yet, just open the control panel
<beuno> you may not have that computer added at all
<beuno> that error is about delivering the music to your desktop
<geekilized> i have added my computer
<beuno> so if syncing on the desktop isn't working, then it can't sync them into rhythmbox
<beuno> what does the control panel say?
<geekilized> file sync is working i just created an empty file and i can see it in one.ubuntu.com
<mattgriffin> geekilized: ok... can you open nautilus
<geekilized> ok
<mattgriffin> geekilized: then browse to ~/.ubuntuone/
<mattgriffin> geekilized:  you should see a folder for purchased music
<geekilized> yes i see it
<mattgriffin> geekilized: peek inside and see if the purchased music files are there please
<geekilized> hmm they are
<mattgriffin> geekilized: hmm.. are you using banshee?
<geekilized> no. i am using rythmbox
<mattgriffin> hmm
<mattgriffin> geekilized: i think someone reported this issue last week... let me check launchpad... brb
<geekilized> ok thanks
<mattgriffin> np... at least we know the songs are on your computer :)
<geekilized> :)
<mattgriffin> geekilized: this looks like the problem but please take a look at the description and confirm. bug #604767
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 604767 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Purchased songs are not added to Banshee and Rhythmbox library (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604767
<mattgriffin> geekilized: i'll add the text of what you saw in Rhythmbox to the bug description
<geekilized> actually i see the files on my library
<mattgriffin> oh... but the store's My Downloads page has that message for each purchased track?
<geekilized> yes. when i try to visit My Dowloads, i  get the message
<mattgriffin> geekilized: ok. i'll open another bug... quitting and re-starting Rhythmbox doesn't resolve the problem?
<geekilized> nope
<geekilized> mattgriffin:can i pm you?
<mattgriffin> geekilized: sure :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks for your emails! as for node.getParent() - this issue occures if, in a mobile phone scenario, we don't want to make a server rescan (CPU cost/battery drain). that's why I stumbled upon that problem, and I understand that one of the ways I could workaround it is, indeed, perform at least one server scan.
<mkarnicki> verterok: as for deferreds, for the last 4 days, especially after your code review of my source, I learned quite a bit about deferreds. I understand them know, and I know we don't need 'a handle' for them to stay alive, we just schedule them on a final Deferred object
<mkarnicki> verterok: problem is that, on Android, you can modify the UI (hide a dialog, set a label text, etc) only from the UIThread
<mkarnicki> verterok: therefore, there are at least three ways to schedule UI changes not form UIThread. Handler, AsyncTask, and RPC
<mkarnicki> verterok: AsyncTask runs in separate thread, but has access to UIThread. therefore, for example, I could say new AsyncTask<...>(pass tokens here) { authenticate here }.run();
<mkarnicki> verterok: not only it can modify the UI, but I also get notified when it's done in it's onPostExecute method (to schedule getVolume or anything)
<mkarnicki> verterok: *BUT* I wrote that only to explain my e-mail about Deferreds. They seem to work well now, thanks to you, and I understand them better =)
#ubuntuone 2010-07-20
<verterok> mkarnicki: regardign server rescan, we are working on generations/deltas
<verterok> mkarnicki: but currently the only way to know if something change is asking the server using queries :/
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, the UI thread stuff is almost the same on every java based framework I used
<verterok> mkarnicki: I understand that but what's the magic of AsyncTask? you can easily do that using callbacks and Deferreds ;)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'm checking the AsyncTask source ATM
<mkarnicki> verterok: brb
<verterok> mkarnicki: ok, I'm thinking that we could easily hide the handler stuff inside Deferreds callbacks, just need to subclasss Deferred.Callback and mimic some of the "magic" asyncTask is doing
<verterok> mkarnicki: and implement a onPostExecute if that makes your life (and code) simpler ;)
 * mkarnicki is back
<mkarnicki> aha
 * mkarnicki thinks
<verterok> mkarnicki: http://github.com/android/platform_frameworks_base/blob/master/core/java/android/os/AsyncTask.java
<mkarnicki> verterok: neat o_O
<mkarnicki> verterok: awesome :O
<verterok> mkarnicki: I don't like to duplicate stuff, but it looks a lot simpler than refactoring the client to not use deferreds :/
<mkarnicki> verterok: leave me with that for some time, I'll dig through it in my spare time and let you know what I feel about that ^_^
<mkarnicki> verterok: sure, that's a great idea
<mkarnicki> verterok: you always have an answer :D awesome. thanks!! :)
<verterok> np :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: and thanks for your mails :) BTW I can't wait for generations/deltas, really exciting stuff!
<mkarnicki> verterok: first, I'll make my app work with the basics though ^ ^
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, we will need to work on the java storageprotocol client to support it but it should make a lot of stuff simple and cheap
<mkarnicki> verterok: we will! if my Java-fu will be strong enough, I'll be more than happy to help with that
 * mkarnicki saves the link to bookmarks
 * verterok is out for the day
<verterok> mkarnicki: later!
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks, take care! bye bye
<mkarnicki> U1 is slow today..
<mkarnicki> I'm uploading 2 files, each 1 MB, for last 10 minutes or so
<mkarnicki> :(
 * mkarnicki wants to test his app
<mkarnicki> works :)
<yman> hi
<yman> sorry to burden you but i am having some problems with u1
<yman> anyone online
<yman> honk
<yman87> anyone here
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: ping
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: !pong
<nUboon2Age> hey kermiac , i'm experimenting w/ U1 and wondered if you might know something or if not might help me experiment...
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: I can try mate :)
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: I'm experimenting/learning about file/folder sharing.  I noticed that ...
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: if i share a folder from my desktop (created in the Ubuntu One folder) i can drop items in the folder and the other person gets it (so far we only checked it from the web interface) but can't upload a file into it from the web.
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: However if the other person created a shared folder from the web, both they and I could upload files to it.
<nUboon2Age> So i'm wondering if i've stumbled onto a bug, or maybe i'm just doing something wrong.
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: neither of these folders were marked 'read only' so i was expecting that they would both be bidirectional.
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: I am not 100% sure, but I think sharing from the web & sharing from within nautilus are slightly different
<nUboon2Age> kermiac:  oh, okay.  I'd like to confirm this by trying to share a folder with you from the desktop and one from the web, and if you'd do two folders likewise in reverse.
<nUboon2Age> So if i add you i guess i use mitch.towner.ubuntu@gmail.com ?
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: pls see pm
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: until I get back, you can have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing#Sharing to see how sharing differs between using the web interface & using nautilus
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: i'm thinking that if its labeled as the same feature on the desktop as on the web it needs to behave/operate the same, or its a bug at least from a user experience standpoint.
<nUboon2Age> kermiac:  If this turns out to be the case, the quick fix is to change the label on the web so that the feature label accurately describes and distinguishes it from the desktop feature.
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: !ping
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: pong
<mandel> morning!
<duanedesign> morning mandel
<mandel> duanedesign, morning ;)
<duanedesign> mandel: you are working on t he windows client?
<mandel> duanedesign, yes :D
<duanedesign> mandel: aha, i thought your name sounded familiar. You made macaco contacts
<mandel> duanedesign, yes, that is me, although right now I canno work on that much... not enough time
<duanedesign> heh, i can only imagine.
<duanedesign> i emailed you or contacted you a while back about adding your project to the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<mandel> duanedesign, yes, I remember, I've got a good memory ;)
<duanedesign> ;)
<mandel> duanedesign, now they've got me doing windows programming... well at least it is a requested feature
<duanedesign> mandel: was there much work on that already?
<duanedesign> i know there was a little work at...pycon was it ?
<mandel> duanedesign, some by __lucio__ on the python side, but there is a lot of work to make the code work nicely on windows
<mandel> mostly to work with the IPC and the service booting...
 * duanedesign nods
<kermiac> does anyone know which package version fixed Bug 495983 - I know that I can workaround it using the web UI
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495983 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "syncdaemon creates "view, copy" shares only (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495983
<duanedesign> hello kermiac
<duanedesign> been off reading * Planet. :) Didnt realize there were so many communities using Planet. I just recently went to Planet Planet.
<kermiac> hi duanedesign, hi rye
<rye> hi everybody
<duanedesign> hello rye !
<kermiac> hey rye, I don't mean to bombard you as soon as you get into the channel (but i will anyway - sorry) do you know which package version fixed Bug 495983
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495983 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "syncdaemon creates "view, copy" shares only (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495983
 * rye is using unity and likes those bouncing icons very much
<kermiac> rye: I was just wondering if the packages in lucid have this fix or not as I ran into it today
<rye> kermiac, let me check locally, i am currently in the hotel and their network does not seem to like me
<kermiac> ok thanks rye. are you at a sprint mate? I don't mean to be a pita
<duanedesign> as long as its pits and not peta :P
<duanedesign> s/pits/pita
<kermiac> duanedesign: haha :)
<duanedesign> jokes arent very funny with typos
<kermiac> duanedesign: pmsl... I thought the typos made them even funnier :P
<rye> kermiac, i am during some kind of a vacation, but it is extremely hot outside the hotel so I won't go anywhere until the battery is completely discharged :)
<kermiac> rye: ok, I hope you're enjoying your vactation mate :)
<duanedesign> kermiac: was this bug what you were working on with nuboon2_age
<kermiac> duanedesign: yup. we went through it together a little while ago. did he ask you about it?
<duanedesign> kermiac: no, i just read a bit of the scrollback
<rye> can anybody provide me with an IP of www.google.com, at least one of them ?
<kermiac> duanedesign: oops. maybe i should clarify - 495893 is rye's bug - but it is fixed
<kermiac> rye: 66.102.11.104
<rye> kermiac, thanks!
<kermiac> no probs rye :)
<rye> dns seems to be rate-limited. wtf?..
<kermiac> duanedesign: we worked on the same issue as that bug this afternoon. It took a bit of playing around to find out exactly what the issue was but basically it seems that we ran into that bug hehe. Of course I didn't see the bug until after I had gone through the debugging stuff hehe
<kermiac> ok, time to get something to eat. I'll bbl
<duanedesign> rye: i noticed our library blocked google but the search bar worked in FF
<rye> duanedesign, yes, libraries... one library here was blocking anything that had a dot in the query string...
<duanedesign> heh
<NickL> honk! I bought some tracks last night and they don't seem to be syncing from my one.ubuntu.com/files account to my computer. Can anyone help?
<duanedesign> hello NickL
<NickL> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> NickL: so they do show up in one.ubuntu.com/files
<NickL> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> NickL: can you run the command:   u1sdtool -s
<NickL> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466364/
<duanedesign> NickL: ok
<duanedesign> NickL: can you try to run the command:  u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
 * rye can't use this connection :(... need to set up some thing that will bypass the dns, brb, hopefully...
<duanedesign> NickL: after running that give it about 60 seconds and run  u1sdtool -s again
<NickL> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466369/
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> so far so good
<duanedesign> NickL: give it a little longer. It is doing server_rescan that is the last step before connecting to the server
<NickL> duanedesign: thanks. I'll check on it in a bit.
<kermiac> hey duanedesign, can you see anything wrong with this guys latest logs? I'm not seeing anything :( bug 557121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 557121 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne Client refuses to connect (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557121
<jdobrien> kermiac, it seems to be working ok
<jdobrien> kermiac, do you have any exceptions in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log?
<jdobrien> kermiac, also, are you running from the ubuntuone private PPA, there was a bug that leaked out in a recent package
<jdobrien> kermiac, sorry, I didn't realize you were trying to diagnose his issue, not report it
<jdobrien> kermiac, I couldn't find anything recently wrong in his logs
<nessita> kermiac: the client is very old and it's stuck in STANDOFF
<nessita> kermiac: though the latest log dates Jun, 01
<nessita> oops, sorry!
<nessita> kermiac: I was looking at old logs
<nessita> kermiac: the user has no issues in his last log, and he says that U1 doesn't connect automatically, not that it doesn't connect...
<lalejand> Hi, I have a pay account, via the ubuntu one preference window I try to connect to my account, but it doesn't work. The connect button becomes gray, and then after a while becomes again available and I'm still disconnected. At the same time, ubuntuone-syncd is using almost 100% PCU. Does someone know what is happening ?
<lalejand> "CPU"
<jdobrien> lalejand, hi
<jdobrien> lalejand, wow that's a strange problem, are you on lucid
<lalejand> Hi jdobrien
<lalejand> yes I'm on lucid
<jdobrien> lalejand, are there any exception files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log?
<lalejand> yes there are several
<lalejand> syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<lalejand> and several syncdaemon-exceptions.log.[date and hour]
<jdobrien> lalejand, can you cat the latest one and let me know what exception is in there?
<lalejand> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-07-20_13-37-31 is empty
<lalejand> I check the one before : syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-07-20_13-35-20
<jdobrien> yeah i don't know why it's archiving empty files
<jdobrien> cat syncdaemon-exceptions.log* should end with the last error
<lalejand> 2010-07-20 13:10:47,815 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - ERROR - T:NONE:F e985e9d2-a942-47d0-be21-7e4261dc9678 ['04f6bc90-bc8a-4f22-8ed7-b78c0319a648'::marker:e985e9d2-a942-47d0-be21-7e4261dc9678] ''Images/Photos/Barcares 15 ans/Nouveau Dossier compress\x82.zip'' | Executing ACTION_FUNC 'new_local_file' gave an exception: UnicodeDecodeError('utf8', 'Nouveau Dossier compress\x82.zip', 24, 25, 'unexpected code byte')
<jdobrien> wow that's strange
<jdobrien> lalejand, im going to have to take this to someone with more expertise
<jdobrien> lalejand, I'm going to file a bug
<lalejand> wow, if I try to open the 'Images/Photos/Barcares 15 ans', nautilus crashes !
<jdobrien> lalejand, WOW!
<lalejand> via terminal I can see a Nouveau Dossier compress\x82.zip
<lalejand> I don't know where it comes from
<jdobrien> lalejand, well, we could try to narrow it down if you move that file out of Ubuntu ONe
<lalejand> Nouveau Dossier compress?.zip is his name in the terminal
<lalejand> okay
<lalejand> I'm going to delete it because I don't know what's that
<jdobrien> lalejand, I
<jdobrien> lalejand, I
<jdobrien> oops
<jdobrien> lalejand, I
<jdobrien> arg
<jdobrien> lalejand, I'leave that up to you to move or delete it. As long as Ubuntu One can't see it
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> deleted, I will try to restart ubuntuone
<jdobrien> lalejand, keeping it may be a good idea so we can figure out what is wrong with it
<lalejand> too late ;)
<jdobrien> lalejand, after deleting it, run u1sdtool -q
<jdobrien> lalejand, then when it finishes run u1sdtool -c
<jdobrien> lalejand, I filed a bug #607716
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607716 in ubuntuone-client "UnicodeDecodeError when syncing file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607716
<lalejand> No command 'run' found
<jdobrien> can you go to that link and click on "This bug affects you"
<jdobrien> lalejand, when did you get that error?
<jdobrien> lalejand, oh...don't type 'run'
<jdobrien> just u1sdtool -q
<lalejand> ah sorry
<lalejand> can you go to that link and click on "This bug affects you" >>> done
<lalejand> arf, I should do "u1sdtool -c &" right ? In order to be able to close the terminal
<jdobrien> lalejand, no
<jdobrien> lalejand, is it taking a long time to connect?
<lalejand> lalejand, when did you get that error? >>> I saw that today. I subscribed to a pay account yesterday and synced my Documents, Images and Music folders
<lalejand> ok, u1sdtool -c finished
<jdobrien> lalejand, so it encountered a directory name it didn't like. It looks like nautilus doesn't like that directory name
<lalejand> I'm going to check in the UO preference window
<jdobrien> lalejand, check ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log for new exception files as well
<jdobrien> lalejand, it may be that directory name and not the file
<lalejand> I'm disconnected ine tha UO preference window. Should I click the connect button ;
<jdobrien> hmm...no maybe not, it must be the file according to the rror
<jdobrien> lalejand, no
<lalejand> ok
<jdobrien> lalejand, what does u1sdtool -s say
<lalejand> syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty now
<lalejand> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<lalejand> arf
<lalejand> State: LOCAL_RESCAN    connection: With User With Network    description: doing local rescan    is_connected: False    is_error: False    is_online: False    queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<jdobrien> lalejand, ok, it will scan all your files right now
<lalejand> ok
<jdobrien> lalejand, if you have lots of files, it may take a little while
<lalejand> yes ubuntuone-syncd is almost 100% cpu
<jdobrien> lalejand, :(
<jdobrien> lalejand, it's looking at your files for the first time. it shouldn't be so bad after this first time
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> while syncdaemon-exceptions.log remains empty, it means that everything is ok right ?
<jdobrien> lalejand, yes
<jdobrien> lalejand, what we're waiting for is for u1sdtool -s to output IDLE
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> ubuntuone-syncd still working (between 50 & 100% cpu)
<kermiac> thanks jdobrien, nessita
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup starting in Mumble
<jdobrien> lalejand, how's your client doing?
<lalejand> jdobrien, still WORKING_ON_BOTH
<jdobrien> lalejand, is it IDLE?
<lalejand> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<verterok> lalejand: hi, can you pastebin the output of u1sdtool -s ?
<lalejand> pastebin ?
<lalejand> http://pastebin.com/25kUSUM9
<verterok> lalejand: when it reach: State: READY
<verterok> then you can connect it to the server: u1sdtool -c
<verterok> lalejand: do you have a lot of files under ~/Ubuntu One or in a folder managed by ubuntuone?
<lalejand> yes, quite a lot
<lalejand> kind of 120 000 files for 11 Go
<lalejand> only for my Documents folder
<lalejand> under  ~/ubuntu one : nothing
<lalejand> is rescaning sinc a long time now, it's normal ?
<verterok> lalejand: yes, with that number of new files
<lalejand> ok
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien : if I hibernate or switch off my computer, will it f§ck the rescan ?
<jdobrien> lalejand, if the local rescan and server scan have not completed it will
<lalejand> jdobrien, argh
<lalejand> ok
<jdobrien> lalejand, what is the output of u1sdtool -s
<lalejand> still the same : http://pastebin.com/D5U8uP7T
<jdobrien> lalejand, how many files did you add to ubuntuone?
<jdobrien> lalejand, local rescan should be very fast
<jdobrien> lalejand, im wondering now if something else is wrong
<lalejand> jdobrien, hmmm
<jdobrien> lalejand, are there any new exceptions in the log folder?
<verterok> lalejand: also could you pastebin the last 500 lines of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log: tail -n 500 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<lalejand> jdobrien, no, the syncdaemon-exceptions.log file is empty
<jdobrien> hmm
<jdobrien> lalejand, what is in tail syncdaemon.log
<lalejand> jdobrien, tail syncdaemon.log = http://pastebin.com/UGn1dMCm
<jdobrien> lalejand, ouch....lots of small files
<lalejand> yes, a lot !
<gaurav> how to use ubuntu one on lucid
<lalejand> jdobrien, I have several lines in syncdaemon.log like this one : 2010-07-20 20:14:32,485 - pyinotify - ERROR - add_watch: cannot watch /home/lalejand/Documents/ODIGI/travaux/UI/adaptationOpalePEL/opalePEL/original/sources/academic/gen/_web/uiFrame/common.doss/.svn/props (WD=-1)
<lalejand> jdobrien, can it be a problem ?
<gaurav> how to use ubuntu one
<jdobrien> lalejand, hmm...
<lalejand> jdobrien, svn stuff ...
<jdobrien> lalejand, does nautilus crash if you open that folder?
<lalejand> jdobrien, no it doesn't
<lalejand> it's just an empty folder
<verterok> lalejand, jdobrien: it might be a inotify watches limit, but I'm just guessing
<ulidtko> how could it happen that i have two couchdb's running?
<ulidtko> one on localhost:59096, and another on localhost:5984
<duanedesign> ulidtko: one is the system couch instance
<ulidtko> i have 'contacts' database in each of them
<duanedesign> ulidtko: the other is your users instance, which is the one Ubuntu One uses
<ulidtko> so basically, i have non-working contacts syncing
<duanedesign> ulidtko: yes. The contact syncing is not working at the moment
<ulidtko> aw
<duanedesign> ulidtko: you can get the latest on the status page on the wiki
<duanedesign> ulidtko: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<ulidtko> yeah, thanks
<duanedesign> ulidtko: and since the instance of couch that U1 uses a different port each time you can use the following to view it
<duanedesign> file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<ulidtko> uh-huh
<ulidtko> i did exactly like that
<duanedesign> :)
<ulidtko> though the system instance is running always on 5984 port, right?
<duanedesign> correct
<ulidtko> is that syncing going to be working on couchdb's replicating mechanism?..
<ulidtko> just curious
<ulidtko> i've seen a Google techtalk about couchdb... is was made by pretty funny guy %)
<ulidtko> *it
<duanedesign> ulidtko: i might have to look for that
<duanedesign> dont think i have i seen it
<duanedesign> there is a lot of work being done on the couchdb stuff. Ubuntu ONe is really doing a lot new stuff with the technology so they are working closely with the couch folks
<duanedesign> we are all hoping couch replication gets turned back on very soon. I know they are working hard to make that happen
<ulidtko> ok, waiting for the service to rise up and get running...
<ulidtko> thanks for replies
<ulidtko> cheers =)
<mandel> Franxesk, ping
<Franxesk> pong
<nuboon2age_> mandel: ready for testing the installer?
<mandel> nuboon2age_, do you want to try and test the boostrapper so far?
<mandel> nuboon2age_, the ubuntuone actual code is not yet ready, but we have a boostrapper that installs a fake u1 + Tomboy + Gtk nad it would be nice to have comments from users as early as this
<mandel> nuboon2age_, next would be the self update
<mandel> nuboon2age_, ad later get it working ;)
<nuboon2age_> mandel: sure, the only question i'd have is, can it properly handle if i have Tomboy already on the system?
<mandel> nuboon2age_, in theory yes :D
<mandel> nuboon2age_, but another test it would be nice
<nuboon2age_> mandel: good enough then.  its not critical for me, just convenience.
<mandel> nuboon2age_, cool, wanna try to biuld it byyourself or do you want me to send you the setup.exe
<mandel> ?
<nuboon2age_> mandel: i'd need the setup.exe
<mandel> nuboon2age_, ok, send me through a private message you the email that you use in ubuntu one ;)
<lalejand> jdobrien, rescan has finished. can I try to connect ?
<duanedesign> lalejand: hello
<duanedesign> oops you were talking to jdobrien_ :)
<lalejand> duanedesign, jdobrien, UO has connected himself alone, it is syncing now. So everything OK I guess
<lalejand> thanks for the help
<lalejand> jdobrien, ho no, finally it disconnected. Another exception
<lalejand> http://pastebin.com/pkqax4kx
<lalejand> grrrrr
<duanedesign> lalejand: was that in the syncdaemon-exceptions.log?
<lalejand> duanedesign, now syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty
<duanedesign> lalejand: what about:  tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<lalejand> duanedesign, aaaarggghhh, it is doing a rescan again !!!!!
<lalejand> last time I did it, it took almost the whole day today
<lalejand> duanedesign, tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log --> it is scanning, and adding a new line every second
<duanedesign> sure ok
<duanedesign> lalejand: i was just curious what the syncdaemon log said before the exception
<duanedesign> lalejand: dont worry about it. looking back i am not sure i would be able to provide a diagnosis
<duanedesign> lalejand: i would love to help...but i think your issue might require someone from the U1 dev team
<lalejand> duanedesign, thanks anyway
<duanedesign> lalejand: maybe file a bug. That would be the easiest way for the team to see your logs and get in touch with you.
#ubuntuone 2010-07-21
<duanedesign> lalejand: or if you can come back by tommorrow between 12:00-20:oo utc
<duanedesign> thats when most the team is on
<duanedesign> lalejand: if you do decide to file a bug you can use the terminal command:  ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client
<lalejand> duanedesign, the problem is that I don't know if what's happening is a bug or not
<lalejand> but thx anyway
<BigPincer> hi
<duanedesign> BigPincer: hi
<BigPincer> hi... I'm having some problem using Ubuntu one
<BigPincer> can you help me ?
<duanedesign> sure
<duanedesign> BigPincer: what is your issue?
<BigPincer> i can't connect to my localhost
<BigPincer> when adding my computer
<BigPincer> nmap told me that no server is running at port 54511
<duanedesign> BigPincer: so you are having ttrouble adding your computer to your Ubuntu One account?
<BigPincer> yep
<duanedesign> BigPincer: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<BigPincer> 10.04
<BigPincer> at first I haven't any button "add this computer"
<BigPincer> fresh install
<duanedesign> BigPincer: ok. the missing add this computer button is a known bug
<duanedesign> fortunately the workaround is fairly simple
<BigPincer> i've reached the page to add a computer using the command u1sdltool -c
<BigPincer> but now I've another problem
<BigPincer> yes.. i know, now :)
<BigPincer> I hope thath
<duanedesign> BigPincer: ok so you closed the Ubuntu One Preferences and ran the command:   u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<BigPincer> It told me "ubuntu-login: no process found" or something like that.. I've translated the message from italian
<BigPincer> LOL
<BigPincer> it worked
<BigPincer> I tried this command 4 or 5 times... i swear !!! :D
<BigPincer> ok so... tnx !!! :D
<duanedesign> sometimes you will get the cant connect to localhost if you wait more thatn 10 minutes to click the add this computer button
<duanedesign> for instance if your reading all the text
<duanedesign> BigPincer: glad it worked :)
<BigPincer> ok now it seems that everything's working
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: question: i ran the new windows installer as a test for mandel, but he's unavailable right now so i'm wondering if you know how i can tell if it installed whatever dummy U1 stuff it was supposed to install.
<BigPincer> tnx a lot, mate
<duanedesign> nuboon2age_: i am afraid i know very little about the Windows Client
<nuboon2age_> vds: question: i ran the new windows installer as a test for mandel, but he's unavailable right now so i'm wondering if you know how i can tell if it installed whatever dummy U1 stuff it was supposed to install.
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: so it sounds like you haven't run it yet?
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: long story short i had to go out while it was running and the computer i was running it on has a problem where it goes to sleep and won't wake up, so i don't know if it succeeded or not.
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: and i'm trying to figure out if there were some files installed i could check for to confirm it had worked...
<duanedesign> nuboon2age_: yeah i have not run the windows client
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: not knowing what else to do , i just ran the installer again and it seems like whatever was supposed to happen, happened, although i don't know where to go in the OS to see files installed or what have you.
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: do you have a windows machine to test it on?
<duanedesign> nuboon2age_: do you not see Ubuntu One under the Programs Menu?
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: oh, good idea... let me check...
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: no it doesn't.  but i think i've figured out it must be doing something on the computer because i ran uninstall and reinstall and it acted like i hadn't run it before, all except this time it didn't ask me to restart after it was done.
<nuboon2age_> duanedesign: ie it had me 'accept' the terms again, which it hadn't done when i'd run it a few times in between before i uninstalled it.
<nuboon2age_> thanks duanedesign, bbl...
<duanedesign> kk
<kermiac> does anyone know if bug 495983 is fixed in the packages in lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495983 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "syncdaemon creates "view, copy" shares only (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495983
<duanedesign> kermiac: rye never did make it back yesterday did he :)
<kermiac> no, he didn't.... the poor guy had dns issues
<duanedesign> i guess we will let him slide this one time :D
<kermiac> I'm trying to look through the changelogs to find the info myself atm but I'm at work still & I keep getting called away
<kermiac> yeah, I'll forgive him just this once hehe
<duanedesign> kermiac: i added a couple things to clicompanion
<duanedesign> the commands are alphabetized. When you highlight a command and click 'Help' the man page comes up in the Terminal window
<kermiac> duanedesign: nice!
<duanedesign> (the alphabetized thing might not be the best solution)
<duanedesign> but it helps. Better than it was. Easier to find commands. But all the sudo commands are together :P
<kermiac> duanedesign: I was looking through the code yesterday & noticed the search comments in there. was there an issue with searching?
<duanedesign> kermiac: i have not quite figured it out
<duanedesign> that is my ultimate goal
<kermiac> duanedesign: ah, ok :)
<duanedesign> i think that would be better than any alphabetizing, ect. Because some users are not going to know the name of the cocmmands
<duanedesign> so if you could search for any word in that line
<kermiac> duanedesign: alphabetising seems like the next best thing until you can implement searching
<duanedesign> :) thank you
<duanedesign> that is what i was hoping
<kermiac> duanedesign: how did the packaging go mate?
<duanedesign> i think i got it
<duanedesign> i should do that tommorrow /me thinks to myself
<kermiac> awesome! that would be great if you can get it into a PPA
<duanedesign> yeah that would be great
<duanedesign> then people could get updates as i work on it
<duanedesign> and file bugs, etc
<kermiac> yup, I'm going to install it on a few pc's of people who I'm trying to get to stop being afraid of the terminal. But I want to hold off until it's in a PPA so that I don't have to manage it for them
<duanedesign> yeah good idea
<duanedesign> i wish i had done that before i blogged about it
<duanedesign> now there are people out there using it that i have to reach again so they add the PPA
<duanedesign> ill do that for sure tmmorrow
<duanedesign> if you want later, or this weekend, ill show you how i got it packaged
<kermiac> I think you should write another blog post after it's in a PPA. Most people should see it on the planet feed
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> i found a way to get it packaged without a makefile/setup.py. Only a couple of lines added to the rules file we already had
<kermiac> yeah, I saw the rules file you posted it in one of the BT channels earlier :)
<duanedesign> works good for this project but wouldnt want to do it for a huge application
<duanedesign> kermiac: ahhhhhh
<duanedesign> yep that is it
<kermiac> I've g2g. It's time to leave work... I'll hopefully catch you later duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> i need to sleep for a bit :)
<duanedesign> bye kermiac
<kermiac> ok, enjoy your sleep... cya
<Inuboon2age> X
<vds> mandel: hello
<mandel> vds, morning! how is you back?
<vds> mandel: a bit better
<vds> thanks
<vds> mandel: what did I miss?
<mandel> vds, well, we now how the bootstrapper that will download an install the different dependencies to make sure everything installs nicelly
<mandel> vds, right now I'm installing a Vista VM because nice community person tried the installler on Vista and he had issues, so I'm gonna try to see what is up and will tell him to foward the logs of the install
<vds> mandel: can I o ahead with the ec2 win install or there is something else higher with priority?
<vds> mandel: ok
<mandel> vds, go with the ec2, when ever is done we move to the selupdate
<vds> lucky us we have a lot of nice people around!
<vds> ok
<mandel> vds, I'm finishing the unit tests and as soon as I have then we can try it out
<mandel> I'd like to test it around 2 so we can give some feedback in the standup
<mandel> vds, windows 7 is ridicouluss... it needs soooo much main memory...
<vds> mandel: don't tell me! :)
<vds> mandel: and I still don't understand what it does with it...
<vds> apart from boring the user with tons of questions about security :)
<mandel> vds, haha, well, those I do not mind, bzr taking 15 s to do a bzr status... I do mind
<lifeless> 15s is long
<lifeless> what OS ?
<mandel> lifeless, windows 7 ultimate while running a vista vm + visual studio compiling...
<mandel> lifeless, I thinks is the combination of things :P
<vds> mandel: it doesn't take that much here
<mandel> vds, I guess I'm asking to much to the macbook pro...
<mandel> vds, it clearly is not a pro
<vds> mandel: wow to do all that with win7 you need a 4x4core :)
<vds> and 20 gb of ram
<mandel> vds, maybe after the first paycheck ;)
<mandel> vds, install this when ever you can: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx
<mandel> vds, at some point it will be useful
<vds> mandel: what is that?
<mandel> vds, specially to find evil processes that are not doing what they should
<mandel> vds, is a replacement for the task manager, is a lot better with far more info and options
<vds> cool thanks
<mandel> vds, it just save my ass when a stupid mono process was doing something it should not
<mandel> vds, you can make it replace the task manager by clicking in one of the menues in the options
<mandel> vds, is very useful
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, I'm going to propose a merge that just has the lib to perform the self-update plus the tests
<mandel> vds, later I'll propose one with it integrated in the client and the service
<mandel> vds, is that ok?
<vds> mandel: sure
<mandel> vds, otherwhise the merge is huge :P
<vds> mandel: is there a way to disable this dumb policy in IE that wants me to add each single url I browse?
<mandel> vds, you are using IE??? I use chrome and I do not tocuh that unless i really really need to
<vds> mandel: it's on ec2
<vds> yes that's what I'm doing
<mandel> vds, oh, that, no, you are a server, you are not expected to browse
<mandel> vds, you are going to get a virus !!! hehe
<vds> but I have to save this ami and I wanted to make it clean
<vds> yeah
<vds> viruses
<vds> from a browser...
<mandel> vds, yes, is a crap OS
<mandel> vds, I cannot remove a folder 'cause I have to be admin, this is just crap
<mandel> vds, oh fuck, I hate windows!!!!
<mandel> vds, I hope people really appreciate this effort...
<vds> me too :)
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: sorry for lame question, but I really wonder how to classify my Log.x messages. should "onCreate" or "onPostCreate" be a verbose or debug message? :(
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: I've got so much logging I have to clean it up
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup on mumble in 8 minutes
<CardinalFang> mkarnicki, the level depends on who will care about it.  It's all up to you.
<CardinalFang> Logs are good.
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ standup on mumble *now*
<rodrigo_> alecu, you had evo-couchdb crashes also, right?
<mkarnicki> CardinalFang: roger :)
<alecu> rodrigo_, no, no crashes. When trying to add contacts to couch, it says something about not being able to connect to localhost
<alecu> rodrigo_, let me find the exact message...
<alecu> ** (test-contacts-picker:2569): WARNING **: Could not add contact to couchdb://127.0.0.1: Cannot add contact
<alecu> rodrigo_, ^
<duanedesign> 'lo all. Was helping a user with bug 607102 I think this is the important bit of the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/466999/ am i right in thinking that bit of metadata associated with the unlink Warnings needs to be deleted?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "deleted files do not delete on ubuntuone web or other machines (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607102
<rodrigo_> alecu, hmm, did e-addressbook-factory crash then?
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, can u review the merge I propsed?
<vds> mandel: sure
<mandel> thx
<vds> mandel: need to test on win?
<mandel> vds, yes, you need to compile/run tests
<mandel> vds, there is no installation process to test
<beuno> lets agree to not call something Microsoft makes, "win"  :)
<vds> mandel: branch?
<mandel> vds, lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/windows_selfupdate
<vds> mandel_: approved
<mandel_> vds, cool, I'm fighting with my system at the moment... I'll get back to you asap
<mandel_> vds,  I really broke it this time :P
<vds> wow :)
<vds> mandel_: what did you do?
<vds> well you can tell me later
<mandel_> vds, brake it ;)
<NickL> quick question for someone... When my u1 music store purchases sync with rhythmbox, where can I find them stored locally on my computer? I can see them in Rhythmbox, but can locate the actual files locally on my computer?
<NickL> * can't locate
<duanedesign> NickL: helo
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> NickL: ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<NickL> duanedesign: thanks
<duanedesign> NickL: you might need to Ctrl+H or view hidden files to see the .ubuntuone folder
<nUboon2Age> mandel_: howdy... i have to type and run, but i just wanted to highlight that when i did the 'remove' option (many times) it always reports that 'installation is complete' instead of "uninstall complete"
<mandel_> nUboon2Age, sweet I'll file a bug with that, or do you want to do it (karma should be yours ;) )
<nUboon2Age> mandel_: :D, i won't be able to for a while so go ahead.  i can update it if need be.
<mandel_> nUboon2Age, ok, I'll put you in cc
<nUboon2Age> mandel_: thanks!
<mandel_> nUboon2Age, np
 * vds is away: Ci vediamo...
<jetsaredim> is there a way to mark a file/folder for UO under 9.10?
<rye> jetsaredim, this is possible only if you install a beta version of ubuntuone client, that does not have the applet but has support for UDFs
<jetsaredim> from the ppa?
<pvandewyngaerde> hi
<pvandewyngaerde> rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store:   Installed: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 0.1.1-0ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rye> jetsaredim, yes, beta ppa
<CardinalFang> pvandewyngaerde is having a syntax error:  rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (0.1.1-0ubuntu1) ... Compiling /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/__init__.py ... SyntaxError: ('invalid syntax', ('/usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/umusicstore/__init__.py', 70, 2, '<<<<<<< TREE\n'))
<CardinalFang> I saw him on #ubuntu+1 talking about it.
<CardinalFang> it looks like someone committed a merge conflict.
<duanedesign> hello U1inites
<duanedesign> Was helping a user with bug 607102 I think this is the important bit of  the logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/466999/ am i right in thinking that bit of  metadata associated with the unlink Warnings needs to be deleted?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607102 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "deleted files do not delete on ubuntuone web or other machines (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607102
<mkarnicki> verterok: concerning that DirectoryContent sort, is the byte order of filename bytes essentially something SQL would do like "ORDER BY filename ASC;" ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: no idea how sqlite works :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: let me rephrase ;) is it like regular comparison of Strings (filenames) in alphabetical order, or _byte_order_ is something totally different?
<mkarnicki> char is like 1 byte
<mkarnicki> I mean, String comparison is like if we had arrays of chars in C++, and started comparing character by character (byte by byte)
<mkarnicki> does it make any sense what I'm writing ;) ?
<verterok> mkarnicki: I don't really know how java/android stuff behaves, in Java all strings are unicode, right?
<mkarnicki> right
<verterok> mkarnicki: probably you'r right
<mkarnicki> arghhh, 2 bytes per sign then
<mkarnicki> ok, I'll check that =)
<mkarnicki> thanks verterok
<mkarnicki> verterok: yes, it's same as alphabetical filename order, that's great news :)
<verterok> cool
 * rye is preparing bugpattern for music store bug
<rye> .. music store client
<rye> first bugpattern in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store.xml
<CardinalFang> That rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store bug is embarassing.
<CardinalFang> I hope it wasn't me.
<mkarnicki> verterok: please have a look whenever you can http://paste.ubuntu.com/467230/ - if I'm not around, I'll read your message later
 * mkarnicki went to get some sleep
#ubuntuone 2010-07-22
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: ping
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: !pong
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: ??
<kermiac> jdobrien: I think Bug 607716 that you reported is related to the person who reported Bug 608011. 608011 now contains DEBUG logs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 607716 in ubuntuone-client "UnicodeDecodeError when syncing file (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607716
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608011 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "errors in syncdaemon.log (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608011
<rawad> hi there
<rawad> i have a problem with ubuntu and blade server HS22 and DS4700
<rawad> can anybody help me plz
<rawad> i need help with blade servers
<rawad> can you help plz
<rawad>  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<rawad> honk
<duanedesign> morning all
<kermiac> o/
<kenvandine> didrocks, did you try deleting your ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<kenvandine> ?
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, it was regenerated
<didrocks> kenvandine: but not the .html file
<duanedesign> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey duanedesign, how are you?
<duanedesign> well morning here :)
<didrocks> almost lunch time there!
<duanedesign> didrocks: i am really good. Trying to do some packaging this morning
<didrocks> oh sweet :)
<didrocks> packaging stipple?
<duanedesign> didrocks: it is next. I am packaging my other current project CLIcompanion.
<mkarnicki> morning all
<duanedesign> didrocks: you having some couch issues today?
<didrocks> duanedesign: well, I'm on my netbook right now and I killed beam.smp because it was taking too much CPU
<didrocks> and it's already hell there :)
<didrocks> duanedesign: the thing is, I want futon back :)
<duanedesign> kermiac: ping
<kermiac> howdy duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> kermiac: the gnomekeyring Daemon error. I now the temporary solution is to start the daemon, but what is the long term solution
<duanedesign> i cant seem to remember
<kermiac> hmm... it's been a while since I looked at that. one sec mate, I'll look for the bug report
<kermiac> duanedesign: I'm pretty sure this was the workaround that was working best - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/579158/comments/9
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579158 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nothing happens when i click on the ubuntu one icon from the menu or the me menu (dup-of: 567194)" [High,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567194 in ubuntuone-client "Lucid Ubuntuone preferences not starting gnomekeyring.IOerror (affects: 11) (dups: 2) (heat: 50)" [High,New]
<kermiac> duanedesign: but it *may* be fixed as I haven't seen a bug report on that issue for quite a while
<duanedesign> thank you kermiac
<kermiac> duanedesign: no probs mate :)
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign , need a lil help here :)
<mkarnicki> a localy removed folder sits there in the cloud
<mkarnicki> plus: mike@dojo:~$ u1sdtool --status
<mkarnicki> State: QUEUE_MANAGER connection: With User With Network description: processing queues is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: True queues: IDLE
<mkarnicki> o crap not this paste
<mkarnicki> mike@dojo:~$ u1sdtool --status
<mkarnicki> State: QUEUE_MANAGER connection: With User With Network description: processing queues is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: True queues: IDLE
<mkarnicki> u1 is idle.
<mkarnicki> that may be related to that problem (is it a known bug?): create a folder in /Ubuntu One. u1 works on it, appears in the cloud, but the icon never changes to be marked with green tick
<mkarnicki> it's with these 'two syncing arrows' plus.. a grayed out small exclamation mark I think.
<mkarnicki> any ideas?
<mkarnicki> my laptop is up to date
<mkarnicki> runnin 10.04
<mkarnicki> I'd honk, but rye's not around ;<
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: is everything syncing ok? It is just the emblem is not displaying correctly?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I did sync 2 1meg files yesterday, to it seems to be fine
<mkarnicki> just the emblems. plus, a folder in WebUI that has been removed locally
<mkarnicki> can I force a local rescan somehow?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: strange. there was a user in 2 days ago that removed a folder locally and it did not get removed from cloud
<mkarnicki> I'll try replicating that problem again
 * mkarnicki creates a folder
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: looks like one-time-problem or nondeterminate behaviour. I created/deleted a folder, and WebUI followed correctly.
<mkarnicki> I'll remove the cloud folder then, manually.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/466999/ here is a log from the user the other day
<duanedesign> line 116
<duanedesign> the unlink warning. I wonder if your syncdaemon.log has something similar
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: the emblem problem. Does clicking the 'Refresh' button update the icon emblem?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: remind me please where is the log located
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: brb phone call
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: strangely enough, when I complained, the emblems started to work. I'll double-check
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I checked twice. WebUI followed and emblems worked. now I created folder 'blah', it's in WebUI but emblem is wrong
<mkarnicki> even after refreshes
<mkarnicki> I'll see the log
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: connected: true, queues: IDLE, emblem still not a green tick, pretty much trafic as for empty folder 'blah': http://paste.ubuntu.com/467484/
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: Looks like the emblem won't change.
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: looks like i can reproduce that here locally
 * duanedesign is looking to see if there is a bug report on this
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: good (that you can reproduce that)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks
<duanedesign> hmm. Refresh updated the emblem. That does not work for you?
<mkarnicki> it did twice. and now twice (for folders blah and blah2 not, under /Ubuntu One/TestDir1) no, didn't help
<mkarnicki> sorry, I sound onfusing. it did work for some folders. but now again refresh didn't help, for folders /U1/TestDir1/blah and /U1/TestDir1/blah2
 * mkarnicki aquarius in the meantime, I wanted to share an ide with you. (TBD no soone than few months, but it's worth discussing).
<mkarnicki> aquarius: ops, I'll send a priv
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i think i have reproduced it. It seems it is the directory level
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: ~/Ubuntu\ One/folder  will update emblem with refresh. ~/Ubuntu\ One/folder/folder2  will not
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I see. Thank you. Should I file a bug?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: i do not see a bug report for that issue.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: filing bug
 * mkarnicki checks if it's the same with files
<mkarnicki> yes it is
 * mkarnicki filed Bug #608721
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608721 in ubuntuone-client "Icon emblems won't update on nested folders and files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608721
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you can confirm the bug
<duanedesign> mkarnicki:  i will confi.....
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> :)
<duanedesign> what is the saying, great minds think alike ;)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: ;)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I thought of writin the same thing, but could not recall how that was in English ;D
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ team standup starting in mumble
<rodrigo_> hmm, mandel is talking it seems, but can't hear anything
<rodrigo_> hmm, can't hear anything :(
<mandel> rodrigo_ I said nothing too interesting ;)
<rodrigo_> well, people are talking, and still can't hear, so it's not only you :(
<mandel> rodrigo_ windows blah blah blah windows blah blah blah
<rodrigo_> it worked this morning
<mandel> rodrigo_ works here.. thisfred on... strange
<rodrigo_> :(
<thisfred> yeah I hear lots of gaps too
<rodrigo_> I hear nothing here, but I "see" you talking
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: :(
<rodrigo_> yeah, not sure what's up, it worked this morning
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: you want to report old-style in the chat?
<mandel> rodrigo_ read our lips ;)
<rodrigo_> mandel, :)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, yeah
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, worked a bit on the single selection, and seems, again, it's not going to be easy, the GTK widgets are not prepared for that, so it works a little bit, but fails for other bits
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, also applied your patch for the rb plugin and did a new release/package
<mandel> mumble and irc == mandel multitask fail
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: ok. can we meet you, rmcbride_ and me to talk about qa in a few minutes?
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, and also, a bit blocked on syncdaemon not uploading a new UDF I created which I need to test my check-no-shares-before-disabling-udf
<rodrigo_> it's been 24 hours since I created the UDF, and still get_shared returns a NULL path, which makes my code not detect the share
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, yeah, sure
<rodrigo_> I'll try to fix mumble while you finish the standup
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: ok, we can talk about unblocking you on that after the meeting
<rodrigo_> ok
<CardinalFang> rmcbride_, the codec or something screams a hiss when your mic saturates. It hurts.
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: rmcbride_: vds: I'm running on battery, and my ups is probably close to its death right now
<rmcbride_> CardinalFang: I'll tweak the gain. mic is about 4 feet away, pulseaudio seems to have a randomization factor X(
<rodrigo_> oh, now I can hear!
<rodrigo_> I had to mute and unmute the volume control applet
<thisfred> I really hear two words and then miss two
<thisfred> ok, I hear mostly nothing now so I'm gonna assume meeting's over
<thisfred> mumble is so fickle
<mandel> thisfred, I was going to say the same..
<rodrigo_> nobody is talking
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, is your battery dead?
<mandel> guess who has to reboot again???? Fucking windows!
<thisfred> when it works, it works great, better than skype with a sizeable group for lag etc.
<Chipaca> grr
<Chipaca> ups died
<Chipaca> hello? is this working?
<rmcbride_> I think you need to increase your IRC gain, Chipaca
<Chipaca> 𝗵𝗲𝗹𝗹𝗼
<rmcbride_> heh
<Chipaca> :)
 * rmcbride_ goes to get another soda before the QA call/discussion
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, qa meeting now?
<rmcbride_> re
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: let me wrap up the standup fur real :)
<rodrigo_> ok :)
<dobey> rodrigo_, aquarius: how does one run tests in the rb plug-in?
<rodrigo_> dobey, there are no tests afaics
<dobey> :(
<aquarius> it's darn nearly impossible to test a rhythmbox plugin without either (a) using some kind of gui testing tool, none of which were in any way reliable when I wrote the plugin, or (b) mocking the whole RB setup and API, at which point your "tests" basically test whether Python can call a function.
<aquarius> hence there being no tests. I wasn't happy about it myself either :(
<dobey> aquarius: well, there are other things that should still be there
<dobey> aquarius: lint for example :)
<dobey> i'll get ubuntuone-dev-tools packaged up and add a script to the plug-in to do the lint checking and the intltool checks
<dobey> rodrigo_, aquarius: anywya, i've got it set up in tarmac now, but without tests of course, since there are none yet
<rodrigo_> dobey, cool
<mkarnicki> verterok: Thanks for prompt response! Will try that snippet.
<verterok> mkarnicki: np
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ping?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ping?
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: you about
<aquarius> CardinalFang, czajkowski has desktopcouch using 70% CPU constantly -- would be useful to work out what's doing it so we can put a stop to it
<mandel> vds, ping
<CardinalFang> aquarius, hi.
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, hi
<CardinalFang> Er, okay.  I know as much about the internals of couchdb as you do, aquarius.  I assume the process eating CPU is 'beam', yes?
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: yes evil beam that I end up killing
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, is it nice'd at all?
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: at sleeping it go betwwen 46-72% so i kill t
<czajkowski> when it's running it'a 1t 100%
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, ah.  I've heard of problems with sleeping causing it to go bonkers, often exiting.
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, do you mind joining me in the #couchdb channel?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> let me restart the machine as atm it's killed
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, I finally got the bloody thing working!! :D
<vds> mandel: which one?
<mandel> vds, this: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/install_service_wix/+merge/30685
<mandel> vds, test when ever you can ;)
<vds> mandel: and the other branch
<vds> ?
<vds> mandel: you still need a review on that?
<mandel> vds, yes, please review that one too
<mandel> this new one depends on the other one
<vds> mandel: from which directory I have to run the InstallUtils?
<vds> mandel: if I run it from the root of the branch I got an error
<mandel> installUtil should be ran from the same location where the .exe is
<mandel> vds, you have to go to install/build_results
<vds> mandel: which .exe?
<vds> the msi?
<mandel> vds, InstallUtil Canonical.UbuntuOne.ProcessDispatcher.exe
<vds> there is no build_results in install
<vds> mandel: ^^
<mandel> vds, did u do nant installer?
<vds> mandel: yes
<mandel> vds, you should have a build_results
<mandel> muffinresearch, did u have this ^ problem?
<vds> mandel: no build_results folder
<mandel> vds, really?
<mandel> which branch is that?
<vds> mandel: really really
<mandel> vds, mm I dont know, let me go for a jog and I'll take a look
<vds> mandel: ok
<mandel> vds, my brain is damaged right now :P
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't see anything wrong with cz's database.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, apart from it using all the CPU all the time, obviously. Strange. Is there any way of telling what it's doing that's causing it to eat CPU?
<aquarius> I know that people have complained about this before, so I was hoping that this would help us narrow down on what the problem actually is
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I got his log to verbose.  Watching the log should tell us of outside access.
<aquarius> (her log)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, If she stops the outside access, does it stop the load?
<aquarius> don't know
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: what do you means stop the outsides access sorry ?
<CardinalFang> aquarius knows, czajkowski. Gwibber-service, et c.  He can tell by what URLs are accessed.
<aquarius> czajkowski, are you using gwibber? does quitting it (making sure that gwibber-service is also quit) stop the CPU?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Oh, sorry, I assumed you two were close, spatially.
<czajkowski> aquarius: well not stared it, from the me menu but I'll go kill services
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: if I were in hands reach of aquarius you'd have been left alone :)
<CardinalFang> Well, he's a slippery fellow.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, well, I'm closer to her than you are, but we're still separated by at least one sea :)
<czajkowski> heh
<CardinalFang> Sorry!  I assumed you both were at the Prague sprint.
<czajkowski> gwibber sercices is now at a state of Zombie
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: I'm community not canonical
<czajkowski> wow beam is at 0%
 * aquarius is not in prague either :)
<czajkowski> spoke too soon up at 40%
<aquarius> is gwibber or gwibber-service running?
<czajkowski> nope both sleeping
<CardinalFang> "Sleeping" is still running.  When you look, the looker is probably the only running app, but another app gets CPU time every 1/100th of a second.
<aquarius> kill -9 both of them
<czajkowski> done
<aquarius> and now, CPU?
<czajkowski> no difference still at 40%
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: thanks for you help
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, run this:
<CardinalFang> watch -n 5 -d 'grep GET.\*200 ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log.1 |cut -d/ -f2 |cut -d\  -f1 |sort |uniq -c'
<czajkowski>   3 _all_dbs
<czajkowski>    1157 gwibber_accounts
<czajkowski>   11639 gwibber_messages
<czajkowski>     115 gwibber_preferences
<czajkowski>      31 management
<CardinalFang> That should change over time.  Every 5 seconds.
<czajkowski> CardinalFang: nothing changes
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, ah, since you killed those apps, yes.
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, and now how is your CPU load?
<czajkowski> still at 40$
<CardinalFang> czajkowski, even now?
 * alecu should remember to re-enable NetworkManager after testing nm dbus stuff :P
<beuno> only if you like the internet
<CardinalFang> beuno, hi!  Tell me about the Android!  mkarnicki digs it too.
<verterok> mkarnicki: pushed revno 27, should stop dying an horrible death
<mkarnicki> verterok: you're fast :O
 * mkarnicki tries new revision
<verterok> mkarnicki: be aware that the notification handling code is quitye incomplete :(
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'll try to hack on it on the weekend
<mkarnicki> verterok: no worries. I would prefer to have them off then have them on and get the client broken on first notification :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: they are on :)
 * mkarnicki test the app, hopes it won't die on me :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: I shouldn't die with NODE_STATE notifications ;)
<mkarnicki> \o/ !
<mkarnicki> verterok: it worked!
<mkarnicki> verterok: should I have a look in the code, or can you tell me in 1 sentence how did you fix that?
<mkarnicki> verterok: hahahah, I may have formulated that badly, I meant I hoped the application wouldn't die ;D
<verterok> mkarnicki: gimme 2' phone
<mkarnicki> verterok: np! /me looks at the code
<verterok> mkarnicki: my first guess was wrong, the code doing reflection was ok
<mkarnicki> aha
<verterok> mkarnicki: the type of the argument of all the handle_* methods was wrong
<mkarnicki> that's what you wrote in the email though.
<mkarnicki> right
<verterok> mkarnicki: I changed the signature of all the handle_* methods and passed the correct type to the callbacks, and added a test case for nodeState case
<verterok> mkarnicki: I need to add tests for all the notifications, and write the code to actually handle them
<mkarnicki> verterok: when GSoC is over, and you have some time to guide me, maybe I'll be able to do some work for you
<mkarnicki> verterok: make sure you didn't leave your token in the source, I think you did.
<verterok> really?
<verterok> again?
<mkarnicki> should have written that on priv, sorry..
<mkarnicki> I dont' know if its yours or mine
<mkarnicki> I'm looking on bzr diff
<verterok> mkarnicki: on which class?
<mkarnicki> OIOExampleClient.. no, date is old 2010-07-13
<verterok> ah, ok
<mkarnicki> perhaps it's mine, sorry for confusion.
<verterok> yes, the code is clean here
<verterok> no tokens
<mkarnicki> verterok: hmm.. if I did pull bzr, shouldn't it overwrite my changes? like, the code I pasted you sent me today
<verterok> no
<mkarnicki> verterok: you're back to those 2 lines with reflection, right?
<verterok> mkarnicki: if you have changes in file changed upstream, bzr pull will mark it as in conflict
<verterok> yes
<mkarnicki> oh, ok. I'll fix it then.
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks, you saved me again
<verterok> np
<mkarnicki> just don't say np xD I'm bugging you all the time ;)
<mkarnicki> I'm glad you're so helpful
 * mkarnicki gives high five to verterok
<verterok> mkarnicki: hahaha, really, no problem. happy to help :)
<mkarnicki> :)
<tehgary> honk
<tehgary> (I've never felt more silly requesting help, btw ;) )
#ubuntuone 2010-07-23
<coathanger> What kind of response time can one normally expect on a billing inquiry?
<jblount> coathanger: I think the person that goes through those tries to turn them around in one or two days, did you submit the form at https://one.ubuntu.com/support/account-assistance ?
<coathanger> Yes, one on 7-10 and another on 7-20... similar issue.
<jblount> coathanger: Wow! If you pm me your email I'll ask them to take a look at the queue.
<coathanger> Getting billed multiple times.  Thanks, will do.
<jblount> coathanger: Sorry about the wait, we're in the process of turning that into something three people deal with instead of one, but I'm sure we can get you fixed up.
<nUboon2Age> kermiac: after i got networkmanager running again, all the files and folders got down to my desktop. :)
<kermiac> nUboon2Age: That is good to hear mate :)
<nUboon2Age> working!  :D
<nUboon2Age> you gave me the clue.  what was it (forgotten now) it was a log file or something.  That said something about errors due to missing networkmanager.
<nUboon2Age> oh yeah  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<mandel> vds, ping
<vds> mandel: pong
<mandel> vds, very good morning!
<mandel> vds, how are u doing?
<vds> mandel: good morning to you!
<vds> mandel: not bad
<vds> mandel: we need to investigate that problem with the service
<mandel> vds, wanna try and see why you could not build the branch?
<vds> yep
<mandel> vds, yes, lets take a look
<vds> mandel: ok, what's the plan?
<mandel> vds, so,  my plan for today is: fix your issue with the service, and se if you can approve two diff branches
<mandel> vds, integrate the selupdate with the ui and do a point to point test :D
<mandel> vds, does that sound good to you?
<vds> yep
<vds> but my question was more
<vds> how do we check why it is not working here?
<mandel> vds, mm, lets start by getting the branch again
<mandel> vds, once you do that, can you pastebin the build script?
<mandel> vds, is the main.build file
<vds> mandel: ok
<mandel> vds, it is strange that your are not getting the build results, and is the build script that does that
<Rhonda> I am a bit puzzled by the ubuntuone-ios-client. bzr cloning it gives me a LICENSE.txt stating that it's under the GNU Affero GPL. From my understanding that would be even more violated by the appstore because it would require the appstore to provide the source itself?
<vds> mandel: I get the branch, I build, I bootstrap, and try to install the service
<vds> mandel: is that correct?
<mandel> vds, yes, if everything works ok that is the idea
<vds> :)
<vds> mandel: I did the build and the installer
<vds> mandel: what should I have now?
<Rhonda> Hmm, no, got that wrong, the appstore wouldn't have to provide the source because the binary doesn't run on the appstore. I still wonder about the opinion and approach that is taken here for the iPhone client in the light of recent compaints that the appstore regulations aren't GPL compatible.
<mandel> vds,do you have a build_results folder in the install dir?
<vds> mandel: nope
<mandel> can you pastebin the main.build you have from that branch?
<vds> mandel: http://pastebin.org/413010
<mandel> vds, you are right, I'm stupid and told you tolook somewhere that is added by the other brach
<mandel> vds, mea culpa
<mandel> vds, you have to go to src\Canonical.UbuntuOne.ProcessDispatcher\bin\Debug
<mandel> vds, I told you my brain was damaged lst night :P
<vds> mandel: still the exe is not there
<mandel> vds, there should be an .exe there, I'm 99% sure
<mandel> vds, let me double check
<vds> I did the build and the install and in src\Canonical.UbuntuOne.ProcessDispatcher\bin\Debug there is no .exe
<mandel> vds, I'm doing it in that branch right now
<mandel> vds, give me 20 s ;)
<mandel> vds, are you using explorer to look at the folder?
<vds> mandel: nope the shell
<vds> mandel: I never use explorer even if the shell is awful
<mandel> vds, and you do not have Canonical.UbuntuOne.ProcessDispatcher.exe?
<mandel> vds, really?
<vds> mandel: I have a bunch of dll and and two .pdb
<vds> ans two xml
<mandel> vds, do you know how to request remote assistance in windows 7??
<mandel> vds, I want to take a look at your system :P
<vds> mandel: not sure it works win the version on win I have
<vds> mandel: but
<vds> I nstalled ssh on it :D
<mandel> vds, you are going to make me ssh? hehe you bastard, lets try :P
<vds> mandel: let me setup the router
<mandel> vds, ok
<mandel> vds, I'm looking at your machine, and the .exe is there...
<vds> mandel: ah
<vds> there...where then?
<mandel> dir C:\Users\vds\canonical\fix_gtk_installer\src\Canonical.UbuntuOne.P
<mandel> rocessDispatcher\bin\Debug
<vds> mandel: wrong dir
<mandel> vds, sorry for the double line, copy paste from windows cmd is not good
<mandel> vds, ups, true
<vds> mandel: fix_null_pointer_start that's the branch :)
<mandel> vds, ups...
<mandel> vds, do you have a console open ?? I have a lock problem
<mandel> probably you have a cmd in the bin/Debug dir
<vds> mandel: try now
<mandel> vds, thnx, it works now
<mandel> vds, the .exe is there
<vds> mandel: what did I do wrong?
<mandel> vds, no idea, which command did u use?
<mandel> vds, it was installer, not bootstrapper
<vds> mandel: yep, that's what I used
<vds> build and installer
<mandel> vds, mm strange, I've touched nothing
<vds> where do you see the .exe?
<vds> mandel: ^^
<mandel> vds, I'm clenaning the solution, can you execute the command?
<vds> in src/Canonical.UbuntuOne.Client/bin/Debug I don't see it
<mandel> vds, got a lock issue, I guess you are in the dir.... DOS sucks big time
<mandel> vds, I just deleted everything hehe
<vds> ah
<vds> mandel: try again
<mandel> I wanted to do a clean and let you execute it to see hwat you were doing
<mandel> vds, where are you in the tree?
<vds> C:\Users\vds\canonical\fix_null_pointer_start\src\Canonical.UbuntuOne.Client\ now
<vds> mandel: ^^
<mandel> vds, can you move to src?
<mandel> vds, now, execute build
<vds> mandel: I have to move one level up to do the build
<mandel> vds, yes, sorry
<mandel> vds, I tould you to move to src to get you out of the way of what I was doing hehe
<vds> mandel: np, actually was more a question :)
<vds> building
<mandel> vds, uh, then yes ;)
<vds> mandel: built
<mandel> vds, okk, dont move! ;)
 * vds frezees
<mandel> vds, is there :D
<mandel> src/Canonical.UbuntuOne.ProcessDispatcher/bin/Debug
<mandel> vds ^
<vds> arg
<vds> mandel: in Dispatcher
<vds> not in Client
<mandel> vds, hahaha
<mandel> vds, yes, well, no problem we know we can work with ssh ;)
<mandel> vds, it happens to the best of us!
<vds> mandel: are you still on ssh?
<mandel> vds, no
<vds> mandel: ssh please :)
<mandel> vds, ok
<vds> mandel: is returning a quite obscure error message
<mandel> vds, doing what?
<vds> mandel: I'm afraid it's the same problem muffinresearch had\
<mandel> vds, ahh that is easy to solve
<lalejand> Hi everyone, if there is a U1 developer here, can he/she check this bug report please ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/608011?comments=all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608011 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "errors in syncdaemon.log (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mandel> vds, go to panel control, and in the search box, type services
<lalejand> syncdaemon is using 95% of my CPU since 3 days
<mandel> vds, one of the results should say something about local services
<vds> mandel: yep I have the table in front of me
<mandel> vds, look for the Ubuntu One service
<mandel> vds, right click and properties
<mandel> vds, in the properties, second tab (Log on)
<vds> mandel: must be a different issue, I don;t see any service
<mandel> vds, you did use InstallUtil, right?
<vds> mandel: yes but it says it rolled back
<mandel> vds, ahh, that is another issue then
<vds> mandel: feel free to ssh
<mandel> vds, are u root or whatever is called on windows?
<vds> I don't think so
<mandel> vds, I'll not be able to move to admin over ssh :(
<mandel> vds, you have to start a console as root
<mandel> vds, I know, major pain in the ass
<vds> mandel: ah interesting, how do I do it?
<vds> apart from googling for it :)
<mandel> vds, I always right click on the cmd icon on the start menu and choose run as admin
<mandel> vds, there must be a better way, but that is how i rulez :P
<vds> mandel: ok, done
<vds> mandel: now what happens?
<mandel> vds, then you have to do what I told you to fix the issue that muffinresearch had
<mandel> vds, you know, control panel, local services, find the ubuntu one
<mandel> vds, properties -> logon and select local system account
<mandel> vds, after thar, start service and stop it
<vds> mandel: should I change the login and pwd info?
<vds> and the user?
<mandel> vds, you can use your user to test, or select local service account
<mandel> vds, as you wish
<vds> mandel: localservice account is checked
<mandel> ok, now try to start and stop it
<vds> but if I start it like it is I get a security error 5
<vds> mandel: wait
<mandel> vds, hug? try with your user, is probably becasue we used InstallUtil
<vds> I'm wrong
<mandel> :D
<vds> does it need to interact with the desktop?
<mandel> vds, not with the current code
<vds> mandel: worked
<vds> mandel: other ways I can test it?
<mandel> vds, well there is nothing beside that right now hehe, we have not python to talk with ;)
<mandel> but once you have that, you can stop it and uninstall
<mandel> vds, use InstallUtil /u process.exe
<mandel> vds, after that you can test the next branch that does all the installutil etc for you in the msi :)
<vds> mandel: service removed
<mandel> vds, cool, now the anoying things... you need to reboot to reinstall it :(
<mandel> vds, major pain in the ass, you know windows...
<vds> mandel: of course you have to close the service window and open it again to see it is not there because it doesn;t refresh it automatically and the manual refresh does nothing
<vds> mandel: wooooo? to reinstall a service you have to reboot?
<mandel> vds, didn;'t you hear me in mumble comlaining about that?
<mandel> vds, I rebooted the bloody thing like 50/60 times....
<mandel> vds, I nearly gave up
<vds> nope I didn't hear that :)
<mandel> vds, I complained and mentioned I expect a pay raise ;)
<vds> ahahah :)
<vds> mandel: I guess you'll desrve it if you find a way to avoid all the reboots :P
<mandel> vds, that would be hard... but is the Os that is crap...
<mandel> vds, anyways, reboot and try the other branch, does the same but with the msi :D
<vds> mandel: really? :)
<vds> on it already
<mandel> vds, yes, really, is the os, nothing we can do about it :(
<vds> mandel: really was about "crap" :)
<mandel> vds, ahh hehe
<mandel> vds, you have to understand the irony of what we are doing ;)
<lalejand> Hi, I have a problem : syncdaemon is using 95% of my CPU since 3 days
<rodrigo_> nessita, fixed my branch, the tests got broken with the last merge from trunk, so please review again
<vds> mandel: in the wiki is not clear when to use installer and when to use bootstrapper
<mandel> lalejand, let me see if I can get some one to help you
<mandel> vds, ok, I'll fix the wiki
<mandel> vds, did you create the installer for the second branch
<nessita> rodrigo_: sure!
<vds> mandel: for example for the last branch I'd say I should use bootstrapper and test the whole installation...
<vds> right?
<mandel> vds, whcih branch?
<lalejand> mandel, thanks
<lalejand> everything is here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/608011?comments=all
<mandel> rodrigo_, do you know who can help lalejand ?? rye is not here :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608011 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "errors in syncdaemon.log (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lalejand> but I have no news
<vds> mandel: install_service_wix
<rodrigo_> nessita, also this one -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/grey-hint-text/+merge/30745 please
<mandel> vds, nop, just installer
<rodrigo_> mandel, lalejand: looking...
<mandel> vds, the bootstrapper creates a setup exe, but it installs the content of s3
<mandel> vds, so you need to create the installer
<vds> ah ok
<rodrigo_> lalejand, verterok should know, I'll ping him (or do it yourself) when he wakes up, in 2/3 hours
<mandel> vds, ideally we will automate our build server to post the new msi every time we have a new release
<rodrigo_> lalejand, but just in case, your internet connection works ok, right?
<lalejand> mandel, rodrigo_ : thanks guys, ok.
<rodrigo_> I ask because of the Connection failed: DNS lookup failed: address 'fs-1.one.ubuntu.com' not found: [Errno -5] No address associated with hostname. line
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : yes, I'm using the web interface to talk with you
<rodrigo_> lalejand, ok
<lalejand> rodrigo_ : and during the last 3 days (since the problem occurred) my internet connection has been ok
<rodrigo_> hey alecu
<alecu> hola rodrigo_! me desperte temprano para hablar con nessita, si es que anda por aca
<nessita> alecu: acá estoy
<nessita> oops
<rodrigo_> alecu, si, anda por acá, o andaba hace un segundo :)
<nessita> here I am
<alecu> nessita, here you are!
<nessita> english crowd!
<rodrigo_> oh, yeah, English here :)
<alecu> nessita, I need you to review the NM branch...
<nessita> sure!
<alecu> nessita, let me find the link...
<alecu> https://launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/split-nm/+merge/30727
<alecu> looks like somebody has already asked for comments
<rodrigo_> alecu, yes, me :)
<alecu> nessita, anyway: it would be best if you also reviews it, to see if I'm missing something.
<alecu> rodrigo_, I see :-)
<nessita> alecu: john added some comments, that's what you mean? :-)
<alecu> nessita, no: rodrigo asked for more info
<alecu> rodrigo_, regarding "Shouldn't this include the changes in auth.py to use the new networkstate object?"
<alecu> rodrigo_, I believe nessita is refactoring the sso bits, so a very well tested Network State detection code is what she asked me to do.
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<nessita> alecu: Chipaca asked for some fixes as well
<nessita> so if you can add those it will be awesome :-)
<alecu> nessita, yes, I'm fixing those
<rodrigo_> alecu, then fix what Chipaca said, and I'll approve it, ok?
<nessita> then I'll review
<alecu> nessita, Chipaca just asked for a very small try/finally in a test binary, so go ahead and review
<nessita> alecu: yeah, thing is I have 2 more ongoing reviews for rodrigo_ :-/
<nessita> and lunch in 4 minutes
<alecu> nessita, ok, don't review
<nessita> alecu: I'll do it!
<alecu> nessita, but at least take a look at the api
<nessita> but after lunch, that's all I'm seeing
<nessita> saying*
<alecu> nessita, no prob
<alecu> nessita, I need to get a bit more sleep as well :-)
<nessita> rodrigo_: how can I test the first review on nautilus?
<nessita> alecu: bien sur, go ahead
<rodrigo_> which one is the 1st one? :)
<nessita> I'll be here when you wake up (I think? )
<nessita> rodrigo_: the share something?
<nessita> "check-before-disabling"
<alecu> nessita, also: please tell me if I can help you with another bit of sso
<rodrigo_> nessita, can't test it, there's a bug on syncdaemon that doesn't share a folder on udf's
<nessita> alecu: well yes, I'd need you to take chad's assignment
<alecu> nessita, ok, cool.
<nessita> alecu: he seems a bit blocked about that, I think that rodrigo_ can fill you in?
<rodrigo_> nessita, so only way to test is to run the tests, to test the new API added to libsyncdaemon
<nessita> rodrigo_: what about in nautilus? not yet?
<alecu> ok, I'll ping them later.
<rodrigo_> nessita, no, the code checks the path of the share to check it, and syncdaemon never sets it
<nessita> ok then
<nessita> I'll approve and then review the second one
<nessita> I have lunch waiting for me!
<nessita> rodrigo_: done, see ya in a bit
<vds> mandel: the installer of tha last branch only installs ubuntu one client
<vds> mandel: not gtk# tomboy etc etc...
<mandel> vds, yes, because the msi does not do that, that is the bootstrapper
<vds> mandel: ok
<mandel> vds, we have an msi for tomboy, for gtk and ubuntuone
<vds> so it works...
<mandel> vds, and you need a bootstrapper to concatenate them
<vds> tests are ok too
<mandel> vds, cool
<vds> mandel: approved
<mandel> vds, thnx, I'll merge then :D
<vds> mandel: you need one more review for that branch
<mandel> vds, agg true, do you know who to ask?
<vds> mandel: nope... let's see if anyone volunteers
<mandel> vds, try muffinresearch he is the windows expert ;)
<vds> rodrigo_ muffinresearch jdobrien: hoe about a review? :)
<rodrigo_> vds, a review of what?
<vds> rodrigo_: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/install_service_wix/+merge/30685
<vds> rodrigo_: a read_only review is ok
<mkarnicki> Hey guys. Any maintanance undergoing currently? Authentication takes way too long.
<mkarnicki> aquarius: duanedesign: ^
<aquarius> mkarnicki, not as far as I'm aware :(
<rodrigo_> vds, ok
<mkarnicki> aquarius: too bad :<. Client authenticate() takes over 2 minutes, and it still didn't fetch volume list (no exceptions/errors thrown yet)
<aquarius> that's weirdly slow
<aquarius> lucio_, is authentication to filesync being slow for everyone?
<aquarius> (lucio won't be up yet, but hopefully he'll see this when he is)
<mkarnicki__> sorry aquarius, having problems with remote session. I hope it's a temporary server load or something, not another Client problem
<mkarnicki__> aquarius: it's interesting is that it's waiting for server responses, it didn't get any error or throw any exception
<rodrigo_> vds, mandel: approved
<mandel> rodrigo_, thx
<jdobrien> mkarnicki that normally happens very quickly
<jdobrien> aquarius, authentication is almost instant for me
<jdobrien> aquarius, I wonder if we have a dns issue or something
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: normally it takes up to 3-4 seconds with ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol client
<jdobrien> mkarnicki__, I am not familiar with that client
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: it took me 2 min 7 secs, and still didn't retrieve volume list (when I tried forcing that, it said it wasn't authenticated, as if it didn't finish)
<jdobrien> I use a python one
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: I see.
<jdobrien> mkarnicki we upgraded out protocol buffers
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: thanks anyway. it may be that client issue then.
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: when was that jdobrien ?
<jdobrien> mkarnicki__, lemme check
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: auth worked perfectly up till 1 AM UTC today
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: so if it wasn't today, I have to ping verterok
<jdobrien> mkarnicki__, nothing changed during that time
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: thanks. I'll get in touch with verterok then.
<jdobrien> mkarnicki__, our last upgrade was tuesday
<mkarnicki__> jdobrien: gotcha
<vds> rodrigo_: thx!
<duanedesign> morning all
<jdobrien> hi duanedesign
<facundobatista> mkarnicki__, you're implementing the client in java, right? or I'm totally confused?
<lalejand> hi jdobrien, we talked here about my bug two days ago : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/608011?comments=all can I do anything in order to help discover what's happening ?
<mkarnicki> hi duanedesign :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608011 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "errors in syncdaemon.log (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aquarius> facundobatista, yep -- the Android client is java, and it uses verterok's java implementation of the storage protocol
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: verterok wrote the java implementation of the protocol
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: exactly what aquarius wrote ;)
<jdobrien> lalejand, yeah I just replied to it :)
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, nice!
<lalejand> jdobrien, oh, ok
<jdobrien> lalejand, can you do without syncing that Documents folder?
<jdobrien> at least for now?
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, I just wanted to mention that it's useful to have timeouts in everything related to network, so it starts reconnecting if something goes wrong
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: thanks :) details here: https://launchpad.net/androidu1
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: good point, I'll have them implemented soon :)
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, I can point you to (and help you with) how the Python client States are designed
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: that would be lovely!
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, you can steal^H^H^Hreuse that
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: I could mimic at least part of the behaviour
<mkarnicki> ^_^
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, do you have the Python client around?
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: Android application lifecycle is pretty fscked, but we can try ! :)
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: I should have, lemme see
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: yes, ubuntuone-client-1.1.91
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, I meant the sources
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: exactly, I meant that too =)
<mkarnicki> I have them ready to rumble
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, nice, check in the Docs directory of the project
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: yup
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: awesome!!! :D
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, states_manager.svg is the one
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: I have been reading some of client sources, but I must admit - I'm stupid enough not to have seen those svg's before!
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, that describes how States work
<facundobatista> the name of the states and signals should be pretty descriptive
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, you have the source, and me to ask, if you don't understand anything :)
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: great, these might be really helpful, thank you facundobatista
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, in any case... after we get connected and before we get into ServerRescan, all operations to the network have a timeout
<facundobatista> if not, an event is raised, SYS_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: got it
<facundobatista> ok
<lalejand> jdobrien, "can you do without syncing that Documents folder?", you mean in order to make a test ? --> yes, or you mean forever ? --> hmmm, I would like to sync it some day :/
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: =) great, thanks
<facundobatista> mkarnicki, my pleasure
<jdobrien> lalejand, I mean for now while it has those folders that it can't handle
<mkarnicki> facundobatista: although mobile client will be more leightweight (in sense of little as possible CPU/battery consumption), we probably won't be doing server rescan. I'm caching what the user has explored for now. we may introduce server rescan though, at some point in time.
<lalejand> jdobrien, yes
<lalejand> jdobrien : I try to delete a folder as you told in launchpad, but I think it will do it once it finishes local_rescan which means in 10 hours. Is there a way to stop it ?
<jdobrien> hmm
<jdobrien> lalejand, im afraid verterok is going to have to answer that one
<lalejand> jdobrien, ok
<Chipaca> Ubuntu One Desktop+ kanban walkthrough starting in 10 minutes
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: may I ask what kanban is :)?
<jblount> mkarnicki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanban
<jblount> mkarnicki: Although in this case, Chipaca is talking about walking through our kanban board that lists tasks on it. It's a web app using http://leankitkanban.com
<mkarnicki> jblount: oh, thanks.. I googled that but thought it didn't mean that ;)
<mkarnicki> jblount: ah! so I was somewhat right :D thanks jblount
<jblount> mkarnicki: :)
<mkarnicki> jblount: neat :)
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: it's a lean/agile way of organizing a team's work with very low overhead and very good visibility both to the developers themselves and the other stakeholders
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: uhum! just read that on that eye-canty slideshow on their website =) thanks! I'm glad you're using nice tools to support workflow.
<Chipaca> mkarnicki: :) it's not quite as good as a real-life physical kanban board, but probably as close as it gets
<mkarnicki> Chipaca: aha! ^_^
<lalejand> hi verterok, I have a problem with U1 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/608011?comments=all), syncdeamon is using 96% of my CPU, jdobrien told me to delete the folders (u1sdtool --delete-folder). But nothing happens, as it is doing a local_rescan I suppose that it will delete the folder after rescaning, which means in more than 10h. Is there a way to stop rescaning ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608011 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "errors in syncdaemon.log (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jdobrien> lalejand, sorry, I don't think verterok is going to be available much today
<lalejand> jdobrien, ok
<jdobrien> lalejand, is there anyway you can move the offending folder out of Documents?
<jdobrien> lalejand, if you stop the client, move the folder, then restart it, your local rescan will speed up a lot
<jdobrien> lalejand, its very slow the first time it has to scan that many files
<lalejand> jdobrien, I don't know if there is an offending folder in Documents, and which one it would be
<lalejand> jdobrien, how do I stop rescaning ?
<jdobrien> lalejand, u1sdtool -q
<jdobrien> lalejand, you have a folder with directories and files that have unicode issues that break pynotifiy
<lalejand> jdobrien, ok I'll try & try to see where the client is making problem
<lalejand> jdobrien, and how do I launch it again ?
<jdobrien> lalejand, u1sdtool -c
<lalejand> jdobrien, I tried 3 times u1sdtool -q, and it says : ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running.
<lalejand> Ah, now it stopped
<jdobrien> lalejand, :)
<lalejand> jdobrien, is it long to delete a synced folder ?
<verterok> lalejand: hi, there is no way to stop the rescan :(
<jdobrien> verterok, not even u1sdtool -q?
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien, ARGH !
<verterok> jdobrien: yes, but you can't "skip" a local rescan
<jdobrien> verterok, the idea is, stop the rescan, move the directory with the Unicode errors, and restart it
<verterok> jdobrien: and that should work :)
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien : ok, so I have to u1sdtool -q, then u1sdtool -c, then u1sdtool --deleteMyFolder, and just let it do its stuff for those 10h ?
<jdobrien> lalejand, after -q, move the folder
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien : the file with the unicode error has already been removed
<verterok> yes, what jdobrien said :)
<jdobrien> lalejand, you have directories with problems, not just one file :(
<jdobrien> lalejand, did you get that directory from a windows machine?
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien : but I don't know which directory has an error
<jdobrien> lalejand, start with the root folder of that web site content
<lalejand> jdobrien : from windows, it's possible
<lalejand> jdobrien : which website content are you talking about ? where do you see errors ?
<lalejand> jdobrien : in Documents, I have several website contents
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien : anyway, I'm going to move every single thing in Documents, maybe I will find where is the problem
<jdobrien> lalejand, sorry for all this trouble, it's a very strange error
<lalejand> jdobrien : I'll try to find out the problem and tell you
<lalejand> jdobrien : If I manage to stop syncdaemon ;)
<rodrigo_> alecu, CardinalFang: 3 branches for review please -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/grey-hint-text , https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/check-before-disabling and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/dont-connect-when-ready
<lalejand> jdobrien : can't stop it ! Should I kill the process ?
<alecu> rodrigo_, ok, my pleasure :-)
<rodrigo_> alecu, :)
<rodrigo_> alecu, CardinalFang: so is alecu then going to take over the dbus thing for ubuntu-sso then?
<CardinalFang> rodrigo_, alecu, okay.
<rodrigo_> CardinalFang, you mentioned you had a branch without tests, so can you push it so that alecu works from there?
<CardinalFang> Sure.
<rodrigo_> alecu, ^^
<alecu> CardinalFang, would you like to tell me a bit about it? The only thing I know is nessita telling me I should help with that, since you had to work on something else :-)
<lalejand> jdobrien : can't stop it. Should I kill the process ?
<jdobrien> verterok, ^^
<verterok> lalejand: yes
<lalejand> ok
<CardinalFang> alecu, currently there's a Login class, when we really need some SSO-Login.  We need both for right now, but Login should be deprecated soon.
 * vds is away: Ci vediamo...
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien : I moved almost everything out of Documents, launched syncdaemon, as usual it uses 95% CPU, and I can't ask him to do anything : http://pastebin.com/9H89kEJm
<lalejand> verterok, jdobrien : I suppose I will have to wait my 10h right ?
<verterok> lalejand: it's probably loading the metadata
<verterok> lalejand: not 10h
<jdobrien> verterok, I think it will have to load the metadata then clean it up based on the deleted files right?
<verterok> jdobrien: yes, it will cleanup the metadata during local rescan
<verterok> that should be a lot faster without all those files
<lalejand> verterok : in tail ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log I see things like http://pastebin.com/Tfh9bHvS
<verterok> lalejand: u1sdtool -s works now?
<lalejand> verterok : no. Still trying
<CardinalFang> alecu, I hope this is useful:  lp:~cmiller/ubuntu-sso-client/replace-login-with-ssologin
<alecu> CardinalFang, great, thx
<Franxesk> hi everyone, i was wondering in which project should i report a bug about the web ui?
<statik> hi there Franxesk, you can report it on https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<statik> thanks for the bug report
<Franxesk> statik: thanks! :)
<duanedesign> hello Franxesk
<duanedesign> oop, i see statik got your question answered. :)
<jblount> duanedesign: statik is very quick, you've got to watch out for him.
<duanedesign> even stealthier on my computer. His nick is almost the same color as my terminal background color
<mandel> guys, have a good weekend, my brain aint working any more :P
<dobey> spaniards... :P
<Franxesk> is there already a bug about making searches through the u1's web ui?
<dobey> you mean for searching your own files?
<Franxesk> yes
<dobey> i think there might be
<Franxesk> ok, thanks :)
<Franxesk> btw, sorry for my bad english :$
<Franxesk> i was trying to find a specific file in "My Storage" and i couldn't find a way to do it through the web ui
<dobey> yeah we don't have file content searching yet, because it's a touch and very difficult subject to get right. not sure how hard it would be to search for filenames, though
<Franxesk> ok
<dobey> we've been working on somewhat more important things for now, like performance. :)
<Franxesk> performance come first, there is no doubt about that :)
<Franxesk> i haven't got a lot of files in my u1's account so, i could try to find the file manually, it's not a big deal anyway.
<Fosfat> Does sombody know in what country Ubuntuone is hosted?
<BlackZ> Fosfat: it's hosted by canonical
<duanedesign> Fosfat: Canonical is registered in The Isle Of Man
<Fosfat> Ok... I was wandering because where I live there is unlimited domestic download but I must pay for download from overseas
<duanedesign> its main offices in London, support office in Montreal and OEM team in Lexington, Massachusetts, USA and Taipei, Taiwan
<Fosfat> Thanks
<statik> the main ubuntu one servers for downloading data are in the seattle EC2 region
<duanedesign> Fosfat: the servers for the repositories are all over
<duanedesign> ohhh
<statik> but the webservers are in london
<Fosfat> so there may even be a  server in Iceland?
<duanedesign> I am sorry I did not see Ubuntu One in your question :P
<duanedesign> Fosfat: sorry I thought you were asking about Ubuntu ingeneral
<duanedesign> Fosfat: statik  has the accurate information on Ubuntu One servers
<Fosfat> well... for me its more expensive to buy 50 GB bandwith quota from my ISP than Ubuntu charges for the 50 GB sceeme...
<Fosfat> I was just wandering what the total cost would be for me
<Fosfat> thanks
<duanedesign> np
<leonel> no plans yet for ubuntuone to work without graphical interfase .. like  a remote server ?
<duanedesign> hello leonel
<karni> verterok: (mkarnicki here) I lost connection to my IRC session few hours ago. Did you reply to my msg about authentication http://paste.ubuntu.com/468051/ ? line 25 never executes
<karni> verterok: and I don't know if this webchat has priv chat capability ;D
 * karni uses freenode webchat for time being
<verterok> karni: hi, no I wasn't able to take a look to the code
<duanedesign> these bugs where U1 is syncing Dropbox folders are puzzling. I installed Dropbox and have not been able to reproduce it.
<duanedesign> When putting a UDF in your trash(locally) it unsubscribes the folder instead of deleting it. Is this the expected behavior?
<mkarnicki> verterok: now I lost the link to the paste. in authenticateClient() it never reaches callback after Client.authenticate(...).getDeferred() runs (if it runs at all..)
#ubuntuone 2010-07-24
<mandara> hi all! How much approximately will it take to upload 1gb(1690files)? I have a 253 Kbps upload speed.
<mandara> After 20min it is still showing 0%. Although it made some folders.
<duanedesign> hello mandara
<duanedesign> you can keep track of the progress with some Terminal commands
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> thosse two commands will show you the number of items waiting in the queue
<duanedesign> mandara: it syncs metadata first, which is why you see the folders. Then it will sync the content
<mandara> second command did work. The first one crashed
<mandara> http://pastebin.com/zsyT460K
<duanedesign> ugh, ok
<duanedesign> mandara: that is a bug. Not unique to your setup. Should be fixed soon
<mandara> duanedesign, ok. Thnx for help. I am testing bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/565256 . Will report results.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565256 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncd takes 99% cpu after every boot (affects: 1) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> bug 561638
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 561638 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool does not support utf-8 symbols in --waiting-meta (affects: 6) (dups: 3) (heat: 37)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561638
<duanedesign> that is the error you are getting with --waiting-metadata
<mandara> subscribed
<duanedesign> mandara: thank you for testing the bug
<mandara> you welcome :)
<buxy> hum I'm running ubuntuone (packages from maverick) on debian sid right now but I have troubles with the file synchronization
<buxy> I've put a directory in my ~/Ubuntu One and I can see all the folders created on the ubuntu one web interface but none of the files inside
<buxy> and "u1sdtool --current-transfers" lists no uploads going on
<buxy> seems to have started for now, let's see how it goes
<duanedesign> hello buxy
<duanedesign> buxy: usually  if you see folders, files are soon to follow. Ubuntu One syncs metadata first, thats why you see the folders
<duanedesign> buxy: can you run the following command in a Terminal: u1sdtool -s
<mkarnicki> verterok: Hi verterok. Just dropped by to wish you good weekend, I'm leaving and be back tomorrow 8PM UTC.
<duanedesign> have a nice weekend mkarnicki
<mkarnicki> thanks duanedesign, you too have a pleasant weekend :)
 * mkarnicki waves
<Scotsman> there are two ubuntuone processes running, how do I get rid of them
<duanedesign> hello Scotsman
<duanedesign> Scotsman: is this in System Monitor or top?
<Scotsman> i killed it, its ok now
<duanedesign> ok :)
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -q   will quit the syncdaemon
<Scotsman> ok :)
<knittl> good evening
<knittl> 2 things :)
<knittl> when is ubuntuone-syncdaemon started? i removed it from startup applications (gnome) but it still starts
<knittl> i'd like to disable it for now, it simply slows down my whole system with the initial scan
<knittl> secondly: ubuntuone-preferences is missing an dependency for python-libproxy
<duanedesign> knittl: hello
<knittl> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> I think there is a bug report about the syncdaemon issue
<knittl> i haven't searched thouroughly for it
<knittl> (i'm using ubuntu maverick)
<duanedesign> let me se if i have it
<duanedesign> knittl: ok it looks like what you have to do
<duanedesign> is open Ubuntu One Preferences from the Me  Menu
<knittl> yes. then?
<duanedesign> Click on the 'Services' Tab and click off the "File Synchronization" checkbox
<knittl> ah. that sounds sane :)
<duanedesign> the ubuntuone syndaemon will then stop and not start again
<knittl> thanks!
<duanedesign> knittl: no problem :)
<knittl> for the dependenly issue should i file a bug? or ask in #ubuntu-devel?
<duanedesign> oh yeah.
<duanedesign> let me look real quick
<knittl> there is an existing one
<knittl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/608254
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608254 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on python-libproxy (ubuntuone-preferences won't start) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<duanedesign> bug 608254
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608254 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on python-libproxy (ubuntuone-preferences won't start) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608254
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> knittl: could you click the 'This effects me'
<knittl> ✔
<BlackZ> knittl: the debdiff I attached there should fix the problem
<knittl> BlackZ: i fixed it myself already yesterday
<Chipaca> BlackZ: knittl: fix what?
<BlackZ> Chipaca: see bug #608254
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 608254 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Missing dependency on python-libproxy (ubuntuone-preferences won't start) (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608254
<knittl> Chipaca: i installed python-libproxy manually
<Chipaca> ta
<Chipaca> knittl: BlackZ: we'll get it fixed on Monday, I expect :)
<BlackZ> Chipaca: my debdiff should fix the problem, I e-mailed rodrigo_ asking to sponsor it
<BlackZ> s/e-mailed/mailed
<BlackZ> obviously review it first ;)
<Chipaca> good. I've assigned him the bug and set it to critical
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: it's critical, but it's not interrupt-your-weekend critical, you hear? so keep on doing your thing, talk to you on monday :)
#ubuntuone 2010-07-25
<mcyegen> hey
<mcyegen> i need some help
<mcyegen> about ubuntu one
<mcyegen> can anyone help me ??
<mcyegen> i cannot add my computer to my ubuntu one acc
<mcyegen> i write ulsync --authorize command but it doesnt work
<mcyegen> the client says ulsync: no command found
<mcyegen> ..
<mcyegen> what is the link for adding computer ??
<mcyegen> i mean web link
<mcyegen> okay everyone is afk
<mcyegen> u just write the answer if any of u can see my msg
<mcyegen> i would read it perhaps
<mcyegen> thx anyway
<mcyegen> to contact me. mail to mcyegen@ttmail.com
<duanedesign> hello mcyegen
<mcyegen> hey
<duanedesign> you are having trouble adding your computer?
<mcyegen> yes
<mcyegen> i cannot see any option to "add computer" anywhere. and i tried so much to do that
<mcyegen> i have an ubuntu one acc but i cannot sycnronize it with my computer
<duanedesign> mcyegen: ok. there is a bug where the add this computer button does not show up for some
<mcyegen> yes
<duanedesign> this is probably what you are following? https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<mcyegen> i saw here but
<mcyegen> "lick on the Add this Computer button"
<duanedesign> ok
<mcyegen> there is no such thing on my computer
<duanedesign> open a Terminal
<mcyegen> okay
<mcyegen> opened
<duanedesign> oh, and close the Ubuntu One Preferences application window (if it's already open)
<mcyegen> okay
<duanedesign> back to yhe Terminal run the command:   u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> This should force a web browser to open and put you at step 2 of the process. This is temporary measure so users can get up and running quickly. We will implement a more permanent fix for this problem soon.
<mcyegen> when i try to write first command
<mcyegen> it says
<mcyegen> ulsdtool: command not found
<mcyegen> and something about how to use "killall"
<duanedesign> that is strange
<duanedesign> ubunt one is not installed?
<mcyegen> it is installed
<mcyegen> even "ubuntu one client"
<mcyegen> they are both of installed
<duanedesign> mcyegen: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mcyegen> last
<mcyegen> i downloaded
<mcyegen> 10.04
<mcyegen> and i updated it
<duanedesign> the command: lsb_release -a
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/9/3/5/fb06ae02f985e903fb9fcd1bee303.png
<mcyegen> here is my ss
<mcyegen> trying to do other command w8
<duanedesign> ohhhh
<mcyegen> home@home-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a
<mcyegen> No LSB modules are available.
<mcyegen> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<mcyegen> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<duanedesign> it is u'one'sdtool
<mcyegen> Release:	10.04
<mcyegen> Codename:	lucid
<duanedesign> not uLsdtool
<mcyegen> im sure to write L
<duanedesign> can you try this command again: u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<mcyegen> okay
<duanedesign> so it is u1 not ul
<duanedesign> :) they look very similar
<mcyegen> yes it is "one" :D
<mcyegen> i made these commands
<mcyegen> u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<mcyegen> now what??
<duanedesign> it did not open a browser?
<mcyegen> no
<duanedesign> ok
<mcyegen> home@home-desktop:~$ u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login;
<mcyegen> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<mcyegen> home@home-desktop:~$ u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> open Applications > Accessories > Password and Encryption
<mcyegen> dude
<mcyegen> when i write
<mcyegen> u1sync (one)
<mcyegen> it opened
<mcyegen> thats my fall i was writing L before talk to u
<mcyegen> i think its gonna work
<mcyegen> now
<duanedesign> in general you should try not to use u1sync.
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/7/4/5/692f9a3accecbc3acec99509bc8d0.png
<duanedesign> it is meant for development and testing
<duanedesign> it is ok to use it to add your computer if it is working
<mcyegen> that page opened whey i wirte u1sync --authorize (when i write with one, not L)
<duanedesign> just dont use it a whole bunch :)
<mcyegen> now thats the new problem :D
<mcyegen> when i click add these computer
<mcyegen> it says page not found
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/7/6/0/cd295b1a96d0c96dff06f51e6c276.png
<duanedesign> are you behind a proxy?
<mcyegen> you mean dns option ?
<mcyegen> i use these dns: 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2
<mcyegen> wait im gonna make it automatic
<duanedesign> that should be ok
<duanedesign> i dont see NoScript. Do you use No Script or any other script blocking application
<mcyegen> no
<mcyegen> i dont use
<mcyegen> :S
<duanedesign> mcyegen: can you try the command
<duanedesign>  ping localhost -c 2
<mcyegen> okay. i changed dns options. made them auto. i clicked the button. it redirected me to some pages. i dont know my computer is added or not but. its like  that
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/f/1/8/dcb94015a320c8f1faf19c74d02fd.png
<duanedesign> should get: 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss,
<mcyegen> okay
<mcyegen> PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<mcyegen> 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.041 ms
<mcyegen> 64 bytes from localhost (127.0.0.1): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.041 ms
<mcyegen> --- localhost ping statistics ---
<mcyegen> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1000ms
<mcyegen> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.041/0.041/0.041/0.000 ms
<duanedesign> ok
<mcyegen> its saying matching is being in turkish
<mcyegen> should i wait  ?*
<duanedesign> mcyegen: what is saying that?
<mcyegen> now it says its disconnected
<mcyegen> "ubuntu one options"
<mcyegen> im gonna ss
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/b/f/1/3cf40f26be4aa88b005de8d99c0c5.png
<duanedesign> mcyegen: ok close the Ubuntu One Preferences
<mcyegen> okay
<mcyegen> now it says matching completed
<duanedesign> and your browser windows that have you logged in to your account
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/c/7/4/9b5fb49bb43f3b7e9a8d05067f22d.png
<mcyegen> you say log in to web site on ubuntu one ?
<duanedesign> open: Applictions > Accesories > Password and Encryption
<duanedesign> mcyegen: you can close those
<mcyegen> i closed
<mcyegen> preferences of ubuntuone
<mcyegen> where is the "applications" in site ?*
<duanedesign> and close the browser windows were you are logged into your Ubunt One account
<mcyegen> okay
<mcyegen> u mean here ??
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/3/8/b/0ab71332ececbcf4b2aadbabe54e8.png
<duanedesign> UYGLAmalar
<duanedesign> yes
<mcyegen> ok
<mcyegen> and??
<duanedesign> click the arrow next to Password:Default
<mcyegen> yes
<duanedesign> and the folder should expand
<duanedesign> look for Ubuntu one token
<mcyegen> yes
<duanedesign> if it is there right-click and delete it
<mcyegen> UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com
<mcyegen> its there
<mcyegen> okay
<duanedesign> delete it
<duanedesign> ok
<mcyegen> i deleted
<duanedesign> close that
<mcyegen> okay
<duanedesign> now open http://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<mcyegen> http://uppix.net/3/9/3/5e60c5368d3540d6b7fdac6820102.png
<mcyegen> why there are 2 computers lol
<duanedesign> if your computer is listed check the box and select remove selected computer
<mcyegen>  home-desktop (LHtrx0g1Q2GgPcS6fM8q)   	 25 Jul 2010
<mcyegen> home-desktop (T4dC9gVnhBvTzC1TTG22) 	25 Jul 2010
<mcyegen> there are two computers
<mcyegen> which one i should delete??
<duanedesign> mcyegen: do you have another computer on that account?
<mcyegen> no
<duanedesign> mcyegen: delete both
<mcyegen> just one
<mcyegen> okay
<mcyegen> i deleted
<duanedesign> okay now run the command in the Terminal:    u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<duanedesign> your browser should open the page to add your computer
<mcyegen> home@home-desktop:~$ u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login; u1sdtool -c
<mcyegen> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<mcyegen> ubuntuone-login: hiçbir işlem bulunamadı
<mcyegen> no it didnt
<mcyegen> it was opened when i write this
<mcyegen> u1sycn --authorized
<mcyegen> before
<mcyegen> i mean u1sync
<mcyegen> what should i do ??
<duanedesign> what happens when you open the Ubuntu One prefernces
<mcyegen> it says Not Connected
<mcyegen> should i write >  ulsync --authorize
<mcyegen> ?
<mcyegen> or no ??
<duanedesign> and there is no page  that opened in the browser?
<mcyegen> not
<mcyegen> not
<mcyegen> it just said what i wrote
<mcyegen> buntuone-syncdaemon stopped. 04:29
<mcyegen> ubuntuone-login: hiçbir işlem bulunamadı
<mcyegen> hiçbir işlem blunamadı = it couldnt find any process
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> mcyegen: can you try to reboot or log out and back in
<mcyegen> yes
<mcyegen> brb
<mcyegen> ):
<mcyegen> :)
<duanedesign> ok
<mcyegen> hey
<mcyegen> i had some trouble to connecting net
<mcyegen> i think there was an error with that
<mcyegen> duanedesign thx alot for your help
<mcyegen> i think i added my machine to list now
<mcyegen> but i  get new errors. ile "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/twisted/web/resource.py" like these. but i have to watch some fringe now :D hope to see u again
<mcyegen> bybYé
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> mcyegen: come cback
<mcyegen> okay
<duanedesign> come back and let me know how it goes
<duanedesign> :)
<mcyegen> :)
<mcyegen> fringe comes first xD
<mcyegen> amazing series :d
<mcyegen> btw im gonna come
<mcyegen> anyway byé :)
<duanedesign> i am on all the time so back any time :)
<duanedesign> and all the developers hang out here so you can get lots of help. Especially during the week
<duanedesign> enjoy fringe
<duanedesign> 8
<Eddu> damn, i cannot sync my files ?
<Eddu> is there any known problem. hi there !
<Eddu> its been a while indeed!
<Eddu> hello ?
<Eddu> honk
<AJenbo> Is Manuel de la Pena in the channel?
<beuno> AJenbo, he is not
<beuno> his nickname is "mandel"
<nick_> hello
<nick_> somebudy in here?
<Guest97483> i okokok
<Guest97483> is fine i need some help configuring ubntu one
<Guest97483> it dosent want to work really
<Guest97483> is this a support room?
<duanedesign> afternoon all
<mkarnicki> afternoon duanedesign
<duanedesign> :)
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: you know some about bzr ?
<duanedesign> some :)
<mkarnicki> I'd like to check if my previous revision would be working now, since currnet doesn't. Is there a way to revert to revision X for 10 minutes, and later go back to current revision (older then revision X)?
<mkarnicki> Paraphrasing, revert to previous state, and un-revent later to come back to current. Or extract and old branch revision?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I don't think theres such possiblity. Maybe I'll be able to download particular revision from lp
<Eggib> I get stuck at "Quedued" when I try to download my first album! Paypal paid and all! Any Idea what to do?
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: interesting question
 * mkarnicki leaves to the kitchen for a sec
<duanedesign> Eggib: hello
<Eggib> Hallo
<Eggib> Maybe I misunderstod UbuntoOne. I can listen to the album now...
<duanedesign> Eggib: can you check your Online storage
<duanedesign> one.ubuntu.com/files
<duanedesign> https://one.ubuntu.com/files/  Purchased music
<Eggib> just have to log in first...
<Eggib> Yes. Al is there. Thanks. Bye.
<duanedesign> ok great
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: is your branch on LP
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: gimme 1 min, dog complains
<duanedesign> no prob
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I'm reading http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/undoing_mistakes.html which may be helpful. Yes, I'm here: lp:androidu1/0.x
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mkarnicki/androidu1/devel/changes
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: rev 53 worked, rev 54 broke authentication
<duanedesign> I'm not sure if a bzr uncommit would do that. But if it is on LP or if you  copies/branches the branch. You could get to that version
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I should learn to make commits more often, I do too much job per each commit
<duanedesign> yeah me too
<duanedesign> make a copy of the current branch. Then uncommit the original branch?
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: I think I will do just that.
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: my copy of current branch, you mean (sorry for lame question) regular file copy or push to a new temporary branch ?
<mkarnicki> *by copy
<duanedesign> you could push to a temp branch like mkarnicki/+junk/android-temp
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: good idea, I'll do that.
<duanedesign> if you didnt want to push it to your android project
<mkarnicki> I did so much from last commit, maybe verterok could (yet again) be my last resort
<mkarnicki> but before I meet him tomorrow, it'll last half or even whole day (we meet rather in the evenings)
<mkarnicki> I'll just pull it into a new folder, and see if I can revert
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: can I pull particular revision from lp ?
 * mkarnicki is terribly frustraded with his stalled work :<
<duanedesign> mkarnicki: sorry was outside feeding the animals
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: no problem. I'm writing an email to verterok and aquarius that my work has been stalled, this is definitely not related to my source.
<mkarnicki> it's an issue visible along view lines of code and Android logcat output.
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> i know you can 'cat' output rom a revision
<duanedesign> bzr cat -r 12 myfile.py > ~/myfile.py
<mkarnicki> duanedesign: thanks :) anyway, instead of digging into bzr I should be working on the project itself, so I'll just ask them for help
<mkarnicki> thank you duanedesign
<mkarnicki> I'll remember that trick
<mkarnicki> g'nite duanedesign :) I wrote an email to verterok+aquarius. We'll sort it out tomorrow :)
#ubuntuone 2011-07-18
 * mandel installing crappy OS updates :(
<fagan> Morning
<fagan> hmmm no tasks at the moment ill go do some blog posts
 * rye is waiting for karni
<fagan> Waiting for packages is really annoying
<Chipaca> duanedesign: pgraner: let me know how the deleted files thing went
<gord> hrm, i just noticed that if i right click a file in my phones instant upload directory (using the ubuntu one files app on android) on my desktop, i can't use the right click context menu to public the files or copy the web link, anyone know if thats expected or if i can fix that?
<fagan> gord: you would have to ask karni that but he isnt online yet
<fagan> gord: he should be around very soon but cant give you an exact time
<gord> cool cool
<karni> Good morning!
<ralsina> morning!
<fagan> morning karni and ralsina
<karni> hi guys!
<fagan> karni: gord has a question
<karni> gord: I hear you had a question?
<fagan> 11:02 < gord> hrm, i just noticed that if i right click a file in my phones instant upload directory (using the ubuntu one files app on android) on my desktop, i can't  use the right click context menu to public the files or copy the web link, anyone know if thats expected or if i can fix that?
<fagan> Oh thats a desktop question
<fagan> My bad
<karni> gord: ↑ I would say that's a quesiton to rye
<karni> I had a similar issue. Didn't have time to debug, but reconnecting to U1 / rebooting helped.
 * fagan just saw android and thought karni 
<karni> :)
<karni> That's a good correlation.
<fagan> hah
<rye> gord, aha, so your nautilus does not pick the new directory, what ubuntu version are you running?
<gord> rye, O right now, also rebooting doesn't help
<rye> gord, ok, you do have context menus in Ubuntu One directory, right?
<gord> rye, yup, and some my other u1 directories, just not the pictures from my phone one
<rye> gord, ok, could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<gord> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/646385/
<fagan> ralsina: have any intern work to do for me
<ralsina> fagan: not yet, let's think about it!
<fagan> ralsina: Im looking at the bug list in the meantime
<ralsina> fagan: could you check for new+unassigned bugs in the last 3 months?
<ralsina> Those we have to assign...
<fagan> ralsina: sure will do
<rye> gord, let's do clean start, could you please restart nautilus - nautilus -q
<gord> rye, done, doesn't help :)
<rye> gord, good, that's interesting now
<gord> rye, i get all the "interesting" problems ;)
 * fagan break for a few
<rye> gord, i just subscribed to Pictures - Liquid UDF for my phone and it is working, which may mean something broke in Oneiric
<duanedesign> morning all
 * mandel walking dog
<gord> rye, i don't think so, on my laptop (also on O) it works okay
<Chipaca> duanedesign: morning!
<rye> gord, oh, that is even more interesting
<rye> gord, do you have the access to the laptop now?
<gord> rye, sure
<rye> gord, could you please pastebin the u1sdtool --list-folders from there?
<Chipaca> ralsina: morning!
<ralsina> hello Chipaca
<gord> rye, looks about the same to me http://paste.ubuntu.com/646401/
<duanedesign> Chipaca: i think pgraner got all his folders back
<Chipaca> duanedesign: what was it?
<Chipaca> ralsina: mumble plz?
<ralsina> Chipaca: in 1'
<duanedesign> Chipaca: ill PM you
<Chipaca> ralsina: here's hoping that's one minute and note one light-foot
<ralsina> Chipaca: have to close the office door. Kid asleep :)
<Chipaca> good
<Chipaca> let sleeping babes lie. Or lying babes sleep. Or something.
<ralsina> On mumble now
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> pong!
<facundobatista> Hola!
<ralsina> Hola facundobatista!
<facundobatista> Hola ralsina!
<facundobatista> I have two posavasos for you!
<ralsina> mandel: pong (just in case)
<ralsina> facundobatista: I know I know
<mandel> ralsina: did you get the morning report?
<ralsina> facundobatista: We meet the 30th, right?
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<ralsina> mandel: I was about to check your 1st branch
<facundobatista> ralsina, yeap
<ralsina> facundobatista: bring them along :-)
<mandel> ralsina: ok, I think this way of working is waaaaay better to solve diff time zone issues
<ralsina> mandel: cool!
<ralsina> mandel: sometimes it takes time to figure out processes :-)
<mandel> ralsina: yeah, looks like it, specially when we are not in an office, that makes things more interesting
<ralsina> mandel: yeah, working from home is great but it tends to lead to bad habits.
<mandel> ralsina: he, tell me about it, has been a year working from home alone, I'm like and old craky geek
<mandel> full of bad habits
<ralsina> mandel: as long as you don't start  eating chicken standing up, in the sink, like an animal, you're recoverable ;-)
<nessita> hello everyone!!!
<facundobatista> Hola nessita
<mandel> ralsina: hmmm I could have been doing worse :)
<facundobatista> jajaja
<fagan> morning nessita
<nessita> hi fagan
<facundobatista> our brains have good reasons to block some memories
<nessita> mandel: reviewing your fix-os-helper now
<ralsina> good morning nessita!
<mandel> nessita: thx!
<nessita> hi ralsina!
<ralsina> nessita: I have not 2, not 3, not 4, but 6! small branches for review ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I read that from the report. I will review, but I will prioritize mandel's, if that's ok
<ralsina> I couldn't sleep on friday, hopefully the code is not full of comments like "# that pink elephant is looking funny at me'
<ralsina> nessita: they are all much less important than mandel's
<nessita> ralsina: did you see that movie? is aweful
<ralsina> nessita: which one?
<nessita> the one with the pink elephant looking at another character
<nessita> and people thought that other character was crazy
<ralsina> nessita: no, didn't see it :-)
<mandel> nessita: is that dumbo?
<ralsina> I did see theone with jimmy stewart and the giant invisible bunny though
<nessita> mandel: no, dumbo was grey and "cute"
<mandel> nessita: but there was a pink drunk elephant in it :)
<ralsina> oh, back in the day, when kids movies could contain drunkard jokes
<mandel> ralsina: and lots of sex related ones… which explains how I turned out...
<mandel> roger rabit was great :)
<ralsina> If you ever actually see Disney's pinochio... it's scary
<ralsina> I started watching it with my kid, he got so freaked out we had to stop
<mandel> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> mandel, pong
<facundobatista> ralsina, I'm in a fight for my kid to don't watch Disney content, it's a very evil corporation
<mandel> facundobatista: super stupid question: I'm getting some error in the test that use the memento handler because some paths have \\\\ instead of \\ and it seems to happen when I do '~/Test'.replace('/','\\') since the repr of that turns out to be '~\\\\Test', do you know what amd I doing wrong?
<facundobatista> mandel, mmmm, see:
<facundobatista> >>> '~/Test'.replace('/','\\')
<facundobatista> '~\\Test'
<facundobatista> this is different to what you're supposing its happening
<mandel> facundobatista: and the repr
<facundobatista> mandel, the response of the interactive interpreter is the repr
<facundobatista> >>> print repr('~/Test'.replace('/','\\'))
<facundobatista> '~\\Test'
<mandel> facundobatista: I sear to god, this is what I get:
<mandel> >>> repr('~/Test'.replace('/', '\\'))
<mandel> "'~\\\\Test'"
<facundobatista> mandel, there you're doing repr() *twice*
<mandel> facundobatista: oh, because python in doing it for me already.. got it
<facundobatista> mandel, the response of the interactive interpreter is the repr
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita: pong
<ralsina> facundobatista: you know that also means no pixar, right?
<karni> Anybody has Droid X phone?
<nessita> mandel: in the test_filesystem_notifications, in setup, you add:
<nessita> self.basedir = LONG_PATH_PREFIX + os.path.abspath(...
<nessita> mandel: isn't it better to use the abspath from os_helpers?
<facundobatista> ralsina, damn :)
<ralsina> facundobatista: and no ESPN, while we are at it ;-)
<mandel> nessita: let me take a look closer
<facundobatista> ralsina, see, that's why they associated to Cablevision in .ar, evil with evil
<nessita> mandel: last week, if I understood you correctly, we agreed LONG_PATH_PREFIX should never be used outside os_helpes
<nessita> os_helpers*
<mandel> nessita: which line of the diff are you looking at?
<mandel> nessita:  is it 18?
<nessita> 18
<nessita> hum
<nessita> wait
<nessita> mandel: you're removing that
<nessita> I was using meld and looking the diff "al revés"
<nessita> mandel: so let me rephrase my question :-)
<mandel> nessita: sure, we start from 0 :)
<nessita> mandel: shouldn't abspath from os_helper be needed in the setUp?
<nessita> mandel: I don't understand why we sometimes we use os.path.something and some other time those from os_helpers
<mandel> nessita: the real reason why we are using os_helpers abspath is because within sd we use os.abspath(suggested_path) when suggested_path uses the unix separator and not the windows one
<mandel> nessita: in this case we really dont care becuase it should be the filesystem_notification that deal with the fact of the path being to long
<nessita> mandel: I thought we had our own abspath because os.path.abspath will not do anything is the path was literal
<mandel> nessita: yes, but that got removed as soon as we no longer use literal paths in sd, right?
<mandel> nessita: so if we get a literal path from sd is that something is broken
<nessita> mandel: ok, that makes sense. I didn't know that abspath from os_helpers was removed
<mandel> nessita: it is there, just does the replace('/', '\\') for whenever is called from sd with a udf suggested path
<mandel> nessita: maybe callign it udf_abspath is a smarter thing to do, it can be done in that same branch
<nessita> mandel: yes please, and move that to vm_helper
<nessita> instead of being in os_helper
<mandel> nessita: sure, on it right now
<nessita> mandel: so, the new test_abspath that is added in diffline 99 will be removed?
<mandel> nessita: hmm very good point I forgot about the illegal paths!!
<mandel> nessita: we need to keep it there so that the illegal paths are removed...
<nessita> mandel: ... I'm very confused at the moment
<nessita> mandel: why would be removed illegal paths on abspath?
<nessita> those should be 2 separated ops
<mandel> nessita: because you can try to do abspath('./illegalpath?')
<nessita> mandel: and that is ok, isn't it?
<mandel> nessita: where we perform os.path.abspath('./illebalpath%utf8_char')
<mandel> nessita: with the current implementation doing that is correct, that is why we have abspath in os_helper, and I forgot about it (ouch!!)
<mandel> nessita: the test in line 99 is testing that you can do that
<mandel> nessita: creates a path with illegla chars and performs abspath on it
<nessita> mandel: I did, and it worked
<nessita> let me paste that
<mandel> nessita: please do
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/646464/
<mandel> nessita: ok, so I cleary had that wrong, cool I'll move it to vm_helper
<mandel> nessita: will do a grep first just in case
<nessita> mandel: does that work like that in your vm?
<mandel> nessita: it does, I should have tested tha irl before implementing it
<mandel> nessita: also, we added it to have \\?\ but since we do not need it we should not use os_helper abspath anymore
<mandel> nessita: removing it right away
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: also, we agreed we won't be landing the magic decorators  _get_windows_valid_path and _get_syncdaemon_valid_path as is, so why are they in the diff?
<mandel> nessita: ouch, sorry, mea culpa
<karni> nessita: How do you handle situation if, for any remote reason, you authenticate the user, get the tokens, but pingU1() fails?
<nessita> karni: remove tokens from the keyring and tell the user there was a problem, and offer to login again
<karni> nessita: Thank you
<nessita> welcome!
<karni> nessita: ^ ^ Also, I hope you're feeling better (the diet thing)
<nessita> karni: thanks
<fagan> standup in 10
<Chipaca> nessita: morgen! and, ping :)
<nessita> Chipaca: morgue!
<nessita> and pong
<mandel> me
<fagan> moi
<nessita> me
<fagan> ralsina ?
<ralsina> me
 * fagan thinks this is more or less it 
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: splited mega branch into a pipeline. Started looking at why some test brake when the Memento handler is sued.
<mandel> TODO: Remove abspath from os_helper. Test changes and push for review.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> fagan: go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Looked at the bug list a little
<fagan> * got started on blog reports for the past few weeks
<fagan> * wrote up notes for a meeting later
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * Last 3 months unassigned bugs
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: interviewed windows candidate, UDF debugged (had not a lot of info to do this), bug #810724, several reviews
<nessita> TODO: be-ready-to-review mandel's branches, review ralsina's 6 (!!!) branches, bug #810656 and maybe bug #810662
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810724 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Should use u1lint instead of pylint (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810724
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810656 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Preferences tab do not show the loading overlay (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810656
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810662 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: "Delete" button in the devices tab does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810662
<ralsina> DONE: closed bug #811006 bug #811116, proposed branches for bug #811109 bug #811099 bug #811246 bug #811111 bug #807828 bug #805460
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811006 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Problem with logfile rollover on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811006
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811116 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Last screen shows "are you sure" dialog when closing the wizard (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811116
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811109 in ubuntu-sso-client "The sign in form can be submitted even if no captcha solution was entered (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811109
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811099 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Terms and conditions is not shown (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811099
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811246 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "The Control Panel is not opened in the last step (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811246
<ralsina> TODO: fix bug #800376
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> any comments?
<fagan> nope
<ralsina> no
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> ok then
<nessita> eom!
 * ralsina ======>coffee
 * fagan ==========>tea
<fagan> oh alecu is here now
<alecu> hello!
<fagan> hey alecu
<fagan> (just missed standup by 1 minute)
 * alecu is writing standup notes
<nessita> alecu: go when ready!
<tcole> bleah, what's the staging username/password again?
<tcole> er
<tcole> wrong dinwo
<tcole> er, wrong window
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: branches for bug #806655; found bug #811307 and started working on it
<alecu> TODO: finish branch for second bug above
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806655 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Windows: SyncDaemonTool should provide a way of registering a callback for status changed notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806655
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811307 in ubuntuone-client "CredentialsManagementTool.register tries to send a function thru PB (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811307
<nessita> mandel: needs fixing added to the MP
<alecu> O thunderbird. Why can't you handle a handful of imap without choking!
<nessita> alecu: amen
<nessita> ralsina: ping regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/show_spinner/+merge/68145
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<nessita> ralsina: the test def test_overlay_connections(self): is not the best choice because a single item can do the 6 connections itself, so the test will pass even if what you're expecting to happen does not happen. Can you please split in isolated test for each _ui?
<ralsina> sure, I had my doubts about that one :-)
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> oh, wait
<nessita> ralsina: also, question: in self.assertEqual(self.ui.overlay.hide_counter, 2) <-  why "2"?
<ralsina> the conenctions are not done in the .ui files, they are all done in a single function
<ralsina> nessita: because we hide the overlay on __init__
<nessita> ralsina: can you add a comment in the test, something like "we hide the overlay once in __init__, and once when calling hide()"
<ralsina> nessita: so, one for the __init__() call, one for the next()
<ralsina> ok, will add
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you meant with "the conenctions are not done in the .ui files, they are all done in a single function"
<ralsina> nessita: the 6 connections are done in __init__
<nessita> ralsina: but you're testing against clicking a given button
<nessita> so, one test can be:L
<nessita> self.ui.setup_account.ui.set_up_button.click()
<ralsina> oh, you are right, I got confused
<nessita> assert....
<ralsina> I remembered the test wrong
<nessita> ralsina: also, any reason to call self.ui.setup_account.ui.set_up_button.clicked.emit(False) instead of self.ui.setup_account.ui.set_up_button.click()
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> Yes, basically, it complained if I called click()
<ralsina> Qt complained I mean
<nessita> ralsina: complained how?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm usually use click(), and I haven't seen any complain, maybe I missed them?
<ralsina> let me check, this branch is getting fuzzy :-)
<nessita> thanks
<fagan> ralsina: should I be assigning the bugs reported by you and the other team members as well?
<ralsina> No, I just used clicked() because I was testing signal connections, so I just tested it from signal emition
 * mandel back
<ralsina> I remembered it complaining about clicked requiring an argument, thus the confusion
<ralsina> fagan: no, not those
<fagan> cool
<ralsina> fagan: are there many?
<fagan> ralsina: more than the community ones tbh
<ralsina> fagan: don't follow you
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, mandel, Chipaca: meeting in 4'
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the suggested changes
<mandel> nessita: ack
<fagan> ralsina: there seem to be more bugs reported by us than community ones it seems so far
<alecu> nessita, mumble or skype?
<ralsina> fagan: yes, that's usually so for us
<nessita> alecu: mumble :-)
<nessita> seems like my phone line is stable since the weekend
 * alecu crosses fingers
 * nessita too
<VEndix> hello, can someone help me with logging into Ubuntu One section?
<fagan> Hmmmmm what project was the tb plugin?
<fagan> I cant remember the name
<fagan> VEndix: what problem are you having?
<alecu> ralsina, the filenames in fat32 are stored with the "Long File Names" extension to standard fat, and use two bytes in disk per character: http://home.teleport.com/~brainy/lfn.htm
<ralsina> alecu: arghhhh I am starting to believe NOONE knows this crap :-)
<CardinalFang> "Boy, IRC sure is quiet today.  ....   Oh, parenthesis around channel names.  I'm connected, but not in any channels?  Thanks, Xchat."
<fagan> CardinalFang: hahahaha
<alecu> ralsina, I do :-)
<fagan> most of the bugs im running into now are windows client ones
<mandel> ralsina: choose a flight! they are bloody expensive!
<fagan> im just saying update coming and assigning to mandel if thats cool
<VEndix> fagan: http://img827.imageshack.us/i/nuotrauka.png/
<fagan> VEndix: interesting one
<fagan> ralsina: is there something going on server side at the moment?
<fagan> ^^
<ralsina> fagan: not that I know of. Ask on the other side of the fence :-)
<fagan> ralsina: will do
<ralsina> fagan: the windows ones are handled, don't worry
<VEndix> fagan: what should i do in that case?
<fagan> VEndix: Just checking with the server people
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok I was just assigning them to mandel
<ralsina> fagan: if they are about the windows beta, that's ok
<mandel> fagan: are you spamming me?
<fagan> mandel: yeo
<fagan> ralsina: yeah tis
<fagan> VEndix: id say try again later
<fagan> that would be my best guess
<fagan> spam spam spam I love bug mail :D
<VEndix> why can't i login now?
<fagan> VEndix: is a server side issue it seems
<VEndix> a problem in the server?
<fagan> VEndix: I asked our server people and they will look at it later
<fagan> VEndix: looks like something with the login server yes
<VEndix> a yes
<VEndix> be carefull
<VEndix> with that thing
<VEndix> Ubuntu One
<VEndix> !
<fagan> VEndix: yep we are
<nessita> ralsina: you approved your own branch? :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<ralsina> I liked it so much! ;-)
<ralsina> No idea, probably opned the wrong tab in chrome or something.
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: you in the hotel already? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> but on the phone waiting for the manager, so not for long
<ralsina> will probably be testing the wifi for real soonish
<nessita> ralsina: I'm re-reviewing fix-810053, and I just notice you're passing these arguments:
<nessita> 310+    yield client.sso_cred.login_or_register_to_get_credentials('Ubuntu One',
<nessita> 311+        'http://www.google.com',
<nessita> 312+        'This is a test.', 0,
<nessita> can you please replace those with the proper constants from ubuntuone.credentials? APP_NAME, TC_URL and DESCRIPTION?
<ralsina> oh, yes
<ralsina> copy&paste :-(
 * fagan EOD 
<nessita> lunchtime!
<nessita> alecu: can I haz a review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-810656/+merge/68285
<ralsina> nessita: I am reviewing already!
<nessita> ralsina: yey! I did not know you were here :-)(
 * ralsina is ninja-like :-)
<ralsina> Or rather kung fu panda-like, but hey
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<nessita> ralsina: you let me know when the fixes I mentioned for both branches are pushed
<nessita> I ll re-review then
<ralsina> nessita: for 810053 they are pushed already
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: if the other one was the one with the sextuple test, I pushed that one too
<nessita> it was
<nessita> ack then
<ralsina> cool, thx
<nessita> ralsina: tests are failing for me in 0053
<ralsina> nessita: ok, let me check!
<nessita> ralsina: also, pep8 reports errors over the _ui.py files, so you need to tweak this line:
<nessita> IF EXIST "%PYTHONEXEPATH%\Scripts\pep8.exe" "%PYTHONEXEPATH%\Scripts\pep8.exe" --repeat ubuntuone_installer
<nessita> to be:
<nessita> IF EXIST "%PYTHONEXEPATH%\Scripts\pep8.exe" "%PYTHONEXEPATH%\Scripts\pep8.exe" --repeat --exclude="*_ui.py,*_rc.py" .
<DanRabbit> urbanape, threeve: ping
<threeve> DanRabbit: pong
<DanRabbit> threeve: good morning :) how's it going?
<threeve> DanRabbit: I'm well into afternoon over here, but going well :)  how about you?
<DanRabbit> threeve: doing well, doing well.
<urbanape> DanRabbit: heya
<DanRabbit> threeve: I was trying to wait for some feedback on some iOS designs from other design team members, but I dunno if that's gonna happen :p
<threeve> DanRabbit: I'm open to looking at anything you're willing to show me
<DanRabbit> threeve: okay cool. I'll send you some stuff in email in just a second
<DanRabbit> threeve: is there anything in particular you want sooner than later?
<threeve> DanRabbit: Nothing specific, but I would say anything that is going to involve lots of customization, so I can give some thought as to how to implement it while you finish designs/create assets.
<nessita> ralsina: I filed bug #812468, I hit that while doing a review
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812468 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Entering invalid email address shows no error in the UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812468
<DanRabbit> threeve: okay sounds like a plan
<ralsina> nessita: we need a decent email validation function. The one currently on SSO is 'if "@"  in email'
<nessita> ralsina: it's proven that we can't do any better, we need to handle errors from SSO
<threeve> DanRabbit: and anything that might use non-trivial interactions, e.g. long press, swipe-menu rows like twitter has, etc.
<nessita> ralsina: the regex to validate email address is extremely big
<threeve> DanRabbit: I don't expect a whole lot of that for the files app, but maybe you've come up with something I won't expect :)
<nessita> ralsina: when we designed this, we made the settlement that we'll do a very simple validation (@ in email) and handle validation from SSO
<DanRabbit> haha
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll fix that soonish
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> nessita: pushed test fixes. I am not really happy with the callback test now, because of visibility problems, but I think it's barely adequate
<nessita> ralsina: ok. On other front, I'm never getting the captcha downloaded the first time I enter the sign in form
<nessita> ralsina: I always have to click refresh
<ralsina> nessita: ugh
<nessita> ralsina: is it loading for you?
<ralsina> nessita: it is in trunk
<ralsina> let me check it on this branch
<ralsina> Yes, worked. Took a few seconds, so I need to add some delay feedback there
<ralsina> nessita: I do get an error message for invalid emails: http://screencast.com/t/l7ARg0J3Jt
<nessita> ralsina: can you please try without captcha?
<nessita> ralsina: ie, an empty captcha
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: the message appears "sometimes"
<ralsina> nessita: but there is another branch that doesn't let you submit with an empty captcha :-)
<nessita> so I'm guessing we have some timing issue, which is not food
<nessita> ralsina: it does not matter, I want to see if you can reproduce what I hit
<nessita> I definitely had no message
<ralsina> ok, trying
<nessita> (the first time, the second I did)
<ralsina> nessita: I get both errors: asdasdads@asdasdasd
<ralsina> oops
<ralsina> I get both errors in a popup
<ralsina> http://screencast.com/t/ehA4Zr4PLk
<nessita> ralsina: they should be 3 errors
<ralsina> why?
<nessita> u'errors': {u'captcha_solution': [u'This field is required.'], u'email': [u'Enter a valid e-mail address.'], u'__all__': [u'Wrong captcha solution.']}
<ralsina> Ok, I get all three :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so, 2 things:
<nessita> * I swear I did not got the message the first time, so we may have a timing thing there
<nessita> * the "This field is required" message is very confusing for the user :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, that should  not be a popup
<nessita> ralsina: neither the "email invalid"
<ralsina> nessita: that should go into the error labels next to each field, and is not done yet
<nessita> ralsina: I'll adjust the bug description
<nessita> yes
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: do you remember that crazy bzr command to show the history of the branch in a qt ui?
<ralsina> bzr qlog?
<mandel> ralsina: the one we used in london...
<ralsina> mandel: what, have a too interesting one? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: maybe :P
<mandel> ralsina: I used bzr qversion, which is a shitty dialog hehehe
<nessita> ralsina: you need to add the directory to scan to pep8, I suggested to use '.'
<ralsina> nessita: ? I copied/pasted your line, I think
<nessita> "%PYTHONEXEPATH%\Scripts\pep8.exe" --repeat --exclude="*_ui.py,*_rc.py" . <- see the dot :-)
<ralsina> he
<ralsina> ok, adding the dot
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> nessita: pushed
<ralsina> nessita: have 5 miutes for a short mumble? I am stuck with something related to controlpanel
<nessita> ralsina: sure, give me 2 minutes
<ralsina> ok, thx
<nessita> so I finish answering aquarius
<DanRabbit> threeve, urbanape: I just sent you guys some mockups and such. Let me know if there's any questions or suggestions :)
<threeve> DanRabbit: looks good, though for "I'm new" we will be able to offer in-app sign up for files.  We just can't do that for music due to requiring a paid subscription.
<DanRabbit> threeve: excellent. In that case, I'll go mock up the in-app sign up stuff :D
<DanRabbit> that's definitely a relief
<threeve> DanRabbit: also, for the login screen, keep in mind that when the keyboard shows it will all have to be shifted up, so you might want to consider what that will look like
<threeve> DanRabbit: that is, what parts are visible, whether it scrolls or is fixed, etc.
<threeve> Let me know if you need me to grab keyboard dimensions or anything for you
<karni> duanedesign: Hi, I'm a user that needs help :P My UBuntu One is not working lolz ;)
<karni> duanedesign: When I open U1CP, and it shows me the login screen
<karni> duanedesign: I type in my credentials (I triple checked'em)
<karni> duanedesign: I click Connect, and after short moment it tells me
<karni> "An exception representing an authentication failure." in red, just above the username (email) field
<karni> nessita: ↑
<DanRabbit> threeve: that's definitely a great point! I know the previous designer had the U1 logo up top there, but IMHO it's not really needed. I'll try to get back to him and if he doesn't respond we can keep on trucking ;)
<karni> duanedesign: I removed the Ubuntu One token from seahorse before trying what I described.
<nessita> karni: we've talked about this already :-)
<nessita> bug #703507
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703507 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "I can't log in - "an exception representing an authentication failure" (affects: 4) (heat: 37)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703507
<urbanape> DanRabbit: also, threeve put together an in-app sign in for the U1 Music app. We should definitely standardize at least this interaction across our apps.
<DanRabbit> urbanape: good idea. Is that somewhere I can test?
<urbanape> also also, I really applaud elementary. That shiz looks good.
<karni> nessita: I should consider taking holiday :/ Thanks <3
<urbanape> DanRabbit: did you sign up on TestFlight?
<nessita> karni: :-P
<DanRabbit> urbanape: indeed
<DanRabbit> urbanape: thanks :)
 * karni bitchslaps himself
<urbanape> DanRabbit: okay, we can get you a recent build that will be equiv to what we're submitting
<DanRabbit> urbanape: awesome, I would appreciate that
<urbanape> threeve: want to add him to the r18 build?
<threeve> urbanape: I don't have access to add him to the provisioning profile.
<urbanape> oh, right
<urbanape> yeah, okay, few minutes.
<threeve> DanRabbit: have you done iOS design before?
<urbanape> man, I wish Apple would adopt a roles-based security model.
<DanRabbit> threeve: not really no haha
<threeve> urbanape: they did, it's called an "agent".  Unfortunately there can be only one ;)
<DanRabbit> I'm quite new to mobile ;)
<threeve> DanRabbit: okay, so just FYI, iOS doesn't support calibrated color spaces, and colors will tend to appear darker on the device than you may have intended.
<urbanape> threeve: well, I wish Apple would adopt a more flexible roles-based security model.
<DanRabbit> threeve: ah okay. How can we work around this?
<threeve> DanRabbit: I've had designers shoot for "gold" that came out looking... well, "brown" or even salmon colored, etc.
<DanRabbit> ah that's unfortunate
<DanRabbit> I guess testing will be important here :p
<threeve> DanRabbit: there isn't a terribly good way other than testing.  if you want to spot-check some colors you can make a quick PNG palette or something and I can run it on device and do a screen grab or something.
<threeve> or really, just email yourself a PNG and open it on your device, should give you a reasonable idea.
<DanRabbit> threeve: that's a really good idea :)
<threeve> make sure to turn off embedded color profiles when you export
<DanRabbit> threeve: as far as implementing the orange UI and such, I'm not sure how iOS does its theming. Would it be better to provide you with images or with hex values or?
<threeve> DanRabbit: it depends on the particular widget. sometimes an rgb color is fine, other times we'll create a stretchable image to use as a background.
<threeve> buttons typically use images in order to get exact gradients and caps.
<DanRabbit> threeve: okay, so I guess just let me know what you need and I'll get it ;)
<threeve> yeah, once we get one screen ready we'll go through how to slice up assets and then you'll know for all screens.
<DanRabbit> threeve: excellent
<urbanape> DanRabbit: I've also got code that already wraps up our color palette
<urbanape> for use in Cocoa code.
<DanRabbit> urbanape: oh sweet. that'll be helpful
<urbanape> and our fonts (well, font, until the monospace font is finalized)
<nessita> ralsina: have you tried the latest version of the installer (fix-810053)?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm getting odd traces
<ralsina> nessita: yes I have, but not extensively
<nessita> ralsina: I'll try to record a screencast
<ralsina> nessita: about to try it now
<ralsina> nessita: just went all through the setup new account process without any strance traces
<nessita> ralsina: can you try logging in?
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I know what happened
<nessita> ralsina: there was a problem pinging the server
<nessita> so the credentials were deleted and CredentialsError was emitted
<nessita> so the installer closed
<ralsina> There is no real handler for CredentialsError yet
<nessita> ralsina: so, HIgh TODO, handle properly CredentialsError
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: can you please file a bug?
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> nessita: bug #812506
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812506 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Handle CredentialsError correctly on the Qt UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812506
<ralsina> nessita: I'll follow the gtk UI's behaviour, and do it right after this branch
<nessita> thanks
<amorphous1> Hello everyone, can you teel me if there are any implications when using symlinks in U1?
<amorphous1> as an example, I'm symlink the Documents folder to U1 for syncing...
<ralsina> amorphous1: U1 doesn't follow your symlinks. You shuld just sync ~/Documents
<DanRabbit> threeve: how do you feel about something more like this? http://imagebin.org/163676
<DanRabbit> should give plenty of room for the keyboard, no?
<threeve> DanRabbit: that should be just about right, as the keyboard will nestle right up under the "sign in" button
<threeve> DanRabbit: I should say I didn't dislike the old version either, just that it needs to account for how it looks when the text fields and buttons are moved up when the keyboard shows.
<threeve> But this one is nice
<DanRabbit> yea, I think it'd much rather not have the UI jump all around when the keyboard pops up
<threeve> s/jump/animate smoothly/, but yeah :-P
<nessita> ralsina: ping does not work, email is empty
<nessita> ralsina: I'll show you the logs
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/646770/
<nessita> ralsina: see lines 42 and below
 * ralsina looks
<nessita> in 42 the email is set
<nessita> 2011-07-18 19:55:54,359:359.999895096 - ubuntu_sso.main.windows - DEBUG - SSOLogin: emitting LoggedIn with app_name "Ubuntu One" and result 'nataliabidart+0@gmail.com'
<nessita> in 44 is no longer set
<DanRabbit> threeve, urbanape: just to be clear the mockups I've shared haven't been signed off on. So I think we have to run them back past the design team before we can implement
<nessita> 2011-07-18 19:55:54,368:368.999958038 - ubuntu_sso.credentials - INFO - Login/registration was successful for app 'Ubuntu One', email ''
<nessita> ralsina: I think this has to do with the wizard using the widgets "independently"
<ralsina> no, it's the same problem of CredentialsError, I think
<threeve> DanRabbit: that's fine, I'm working on the network stuff now anyway.
<nessita> ralsina: nopes
<nessita> ralsina: the CredentialsError occur in the "future"
<nessita> ralsina: the first problem is that the ping fails
<nessita> and why it fails? because the url is "bad"
<nessita> why the url is bad? because the url does not have any email
<DanRabbit> threeve: okay great. Sorry for the delay
<nessita> ralsina: and why the url doesn't have any email? because the email is ''
<threeve> DanRabbit: no worries, plenty of other stuff to do in the meantime.
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that should be caught by the validator in a pending branch
<ralsina> nessita: the logic for enabling the "submit" button was very limited
<ralsina> I don't understand why it's getting to the ping with an empty email
<nessita> ralsina: I did enter a valid email address
<nessita> a real one, in fact
<nessita> ralsina: the email was lost in the layers in the code
<nessita> ralsina: this is not a validation issue
<ralsina> ugh
<nessita> ralsina: see line 42, please
<nessita> ralsina: the email is there
<nessita> ralsina: but then see line 44, email is, all the sudden, ''
<nessita> so then, we have this line:
<ralsina> ok, let me check that...
<nessita> 2011-07-18 19:55:54,384:384.999990463 - ubuntu_sso.credentials - INFO - Pinging server for app_name "Ubuntu One", ping_url: "https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/", email "".
<nessita> and that equals boom
<urbanape> threeve: where, by design team, you mean our folks: lisette, claire, and andrews?
<urbanape> er, DanRabbit ^^
<DanRabbit> urbanape: indeed
<ralsina> nessita: I get the ping right: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/646778/
<nessita> ralsina: were you trying to register or login?
<ralsina> nessita: login
 * mandel back
<nessita> ralsina: well, is not working here, so this may indicate timing issues
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<nessita> ralsina: like things are not waiting for another things, and your computer may be faster than this VM
<ralsina> nessita: it probably is faster, yes
<mandel> ralsina: logistics question, can you buy  a sim for my phone  in AR?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<ralsina> for phone, no problem, for data, it's a bit expensive
<mandel> nessita: adding those missing tests now
<nessita> mandel: ack
 * mandel found a way to sleep in the plain: http://imgur.com/JUzY8
<nessita> ralsina: so, can you try using Cheepaca's VM?
<nessita> ralsina: or you can log in an I can show you
<nessita> ralsina: so you debug there, this is a "serious" issue
<ralsina> nessita: I don't have password for it, and can't connect to vnc-over-ssh from windows AFAIK
<nessita> ralsina: ok, ideas then?
<ralsina> but sure, let me start my natty VM and tell me how to login via PM
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: can you please review a branch from ralsina, which is failing when testing IRL for me?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<alecu> ralsina, if you ssh using putty on windows you'll probably be able to make a ssh tunnel and vnc to it.
<nessita> alecu: when trying to login, the email field inside the sso layers become the empty string so the pinging always fail
<ralsina> nessita: I'm on chipaca's VM, testing now
<ralsina> nessita: let's not play cursor hockey :-)
<alecu> nessita, I can't test it right now; I'm leaving in 5 minutes to pick up amelia. I might test it later in the evening.
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> ralsina: so you could not replace self.ui.reset_password.ui.reset_password_button.clicked.emit(False) by self.ui.reset_password.ui.reset_password_button.click()?
<ralsina> nessita: no, I just don't see why. I am testing signal connection, so I emit the signal and expect the result, instead of doing a click that may have other effects.
<ralsina> it's more "unit" this way, IMHO
<nessita> ralsina: but the goal of the test is "when user clicks on X button, the loading overlay appears"
<nessita> ralsina: you're using an implementation detail of QT, IMHO. QT provides an API to click a button
<ralsina> nessita: no, the goal of the test is ensure the signal is connected. Triggering the signal is Qt's work, and I trust it. Or else, I have to test a millin other things, like "when the user clicks on scrollbar, things scroll" :-)
<nessita> no
<ralsina> nessita: no, that click emits clicked() is the implementation detail. The thing I am using is the signal, not the button.
<nessita> ralsina:  that click emits clicked() is the implementation detail <- exactly, so you need to mimic what the user will do, which is clicking a button
<nessita> the user will not emit a signal
<ralsina> nessita: this is supposed to be a unit test, not a UI test
<nessita> ralsina: it is
<nessita> I mean, is as much unit test as possible without mocking QT
<nessita> QT is a black box for us
<nessita> right on top of that, we write the unit tests
<ralsina> nessita: if the code says whatever.connect() I think the right thing to test is that whatever is connected, not that clicking on a button emits whatever. I think this is just a difference of opinion, but anyway, if you tell me "change it", I will.
<nessita> ralsina: what if you change your code from whatever.connect() to on_whatever_clicked()?
<ralsina> nessita: then the test will fail, of course.
<nessita> we should be able to change that without any code breaking since is a implementation detail
<nessita> (a detail in our project)
<nessita> without any test* breaking, I mean
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I don't want to argue this
<nessita> ralsina: can I at least point out readability of the test? :-/
<ralsina> no you can't. (j/k)
<nessita> ralsina: I don't want you to change this because I say so...
<ralsina> ok, if I change them to click() they all work except test_overlay_connection_setup_account that fails. So I'll debug that now.
<nessita> thanks
<mandel> nessita: I added the tests for can_write, pushing now and going to bed
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<ralsina> nessita: calling click() may or may not require entering the event loop for the clicked() signal to be triggered.
<nessita> ralsina: eh?!?!?!?!
<mandel> nessita: and my main reason to leave is that I'm being attack by mosquitos the size of a plain :(
<nessita> ralsina: I'm tempted to say "False", but I guess I need to look at some code first
<ralsina> nessita: click() queues the signal for emition, doesn't emit it directly.
<nessita> ralsina: have a branch I can debug?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, let me push it.
<ralsina> nessita: check test_overlay_connection_setup_account in the show_spinners branch
<ralsina> it's exactly the same as the others, but it only works with clicked.emit() and not with click()
<nessita> ralsina: checking
<nessita> ralsina: I see all tests using clicked.emit
<nessita> ralsina: did you push the click()?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, and the first one fails for me
<mandel> nessita: laste version is in in lp, so if you review it I'll take a look tom early EU time
<mandel> everyone, have a great evening
<nessita> mandel: ack
 * mandel hides from mosquitos
<nessita> ralsina: as far as I know, widget sets execute all the callbacks connected to a signal before returning execution
<ralsina> if that's so, I have no idea whatsoever why that test fails. It's the same as all the others
<nessita> I ll debug it a bit
<ralsina> plus, it works IRL
<ralsina> I just read the C++ code for QAbstractButton and it does emit clicked() immediately.
<nessita> ralsina: so... puzzle!
<ralsina> nessita: I had guessed that about the event loop because on test_choose_signin_cancel I had to add a processEvents in the middle of the test or it failed (using click, too)
<nessita> ralsina: I ve been there with GTK, and that smeells
<nessita> ralsina: let's keep the emit() for now, let's no waste more time
<ralsina> ok, I'll keep it for that test
<ralsina> Ok, I get it
<ralsina> click() is hiding the overlay, but then next() is also getting called.
<ralsina> Or maybe not. Let me check ;-)
<ralsina> No, it's not that. Back to puzzled
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the clicked.emit() back in it
<ralsina> + a puzzled comment
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: sorry about the harsher-than-necessary comments a while ago, this has been a very frustrating day, and I apologize
<nessita> ralsina: is ok :-)
<ralsina> nessita: when I screwup i public, I apologize in public :-)
<nessita> makes sense
<duanedesign> karni: sorry i missed you. Was booted into windows for a bit
<karni> duanedesign: no probs :) nessita helped out my tired memory ;)
<nessita> duanedesign: OMG! are you ok after that?!?!?!
<nessita> :-P
<karni> duanedesign: FYI the answer is: make sure your system clock is synced with NTP or just make sure it's not too much off :)
<duanedesign> nessita: ha! :D  It is definetly a frustrating experience.
<duanedesign> anyoone have a PowerPoint ppt file i can use for a test?
<karni> duanedesign: Who uses that, yuck! ;)
<karni> duanedesign: Use google docs and export some sample to .ppt
<karni> duanedesign: I'm pretty sure they have that.
<duanedesign> ohhhhh really
 * duanedesign looking
<ralsina> Ok, I am taking a break now, will probably do a couple more hours tonight. If anyone needs me, email me.
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, I sent the email to marianna, there is a nice hotel near my home that has room
<ralsina> http://parajedealmas.com
<ralsina> b-b-b-b-b-ye
<nessita> ralsina: and that hotel has internez?
<ralsina> nessita: allegedly, wifi everywhere
<ralsina> fibertel, 10MB
<nessita> ralsina: sounds good
<ralsina> So, expect good downloads, not-so-good uploads
<ralsina> anyway, it's not like it's 30 of us, so it should manage :-)
<alecu> hmpf. Will need to pause my downloads.
<alecu> nessita, I didn't notice you were still here
<nessita> alecu: I'm! :-)
<nessita> I was investing some extra time trying to get SSO (qt version) building on linux
<nessita> (extra time of my own ;-))
<nessita> is building, but it will not run, windows is all over the place in the controllers implementation
<duanedesign> thanks karni i was able to export a ppt file
<karni> duanedesign: yw
<nessita> ok, I'll run some errands now
#ubuntuone 2011-07-19
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, hi, are you there?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I am!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, Hi, I having some problems trying to test windows installer on linux
<DiegoSarmentero> the dependency that i show you today......
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: why?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, that it says that there isn't a module named qt.gui
<DiegoSarmentero> in test_gui.py
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: you trying on linux or windows?
<DiegoSarmentero> linux
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: installer will not work on Linux :-(
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, neither the tests?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i'm only want to run the tests
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: with what we have in trunk, not even the test. I just build a branch that I'm about to propose that allows you to:
<nessita> 1- build the QT ui modules in sso (the thing that is failing for you)
<nessita> 2- run the tests in the installer
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: wanna try it?
<DiegoSarmentero> sure!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ^
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: so, for building SSO in linux please branch the following:
<nessita> lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/build-on-linux
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: enter that dir and run ./setup.py build in it
<DiegoSarmentero> ok
<DiegoSarmentero> doing it :P
<nessita> then, go to the installer code, and set PYTHONPATH like this:
<nessita> PYTHONPATH=../../../ussoc/build-on-linux/:../../controlpanel/trunk/:. ./run-tests
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: that will fail with
<nessita> exceptions.AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'windll'
<nessita> i'm building  a branch to fix it, but basically grab ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/local_folders.py and make default_folders return a fixed list of one folder
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok... i'll try it!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, because in windows i couldn't run the test ever
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i'm setting up some other environments in different vms, with win7 too
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: the needed changes in the windows-installer branch are lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/run-test-in-linux
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok, downloading that now.......
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, question.....
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: shoot
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, where do i have to set the pythonpath in the installer?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, it is loaded in a file property anywhere?
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: when running the tests, for example:
<DiegoSarmentero> or just at the os level?
<nessita> PYTHONPATH=../../../ussoc/build-on-linux/:../../controlpanel/trunk/:. ./run-tests
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ahhhhhhhh okok
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: if that works for you, would you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/build-on-linux/+merge/68311 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/run-test-in-linux/+merge/68310 ?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ok!
<nessita> ralsina: if you have time, I would reviews from you for those above ^ :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, YES!! IT WORKS!!!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, that was... LEGEN.. wait for it... DARY! jeejjejej
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: lolol
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: all HIMYM is great until season 6, when the sitcom becomes SO boring
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, wait wait!! i'm in season 2!!!!!
<DiegoSarmentero> ejejjeje
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ooooooh enjoy then, just up to season 5 is all way up
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, jeje ok...... i'll do that :P
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, now i'll review the branch
<DiegoSarmentero> both
<nessita> great
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: most of the changes are to match up the controlpanel's  build class
<karni> Night everyone!
<nessita> ralsina: estás?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, are you still there?
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, i have submitted more code in my windows installer branch....... now the tests are ok!! :D
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: ok, I'll re-review tomorrow
<nessita> I m very tired now, I'm about to go to sleep
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, great! :P
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: see ya tomorrow!
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, bye
<nessita> bye all!
<alecu> ralsina, ping?
<pgraner> y-2-kids
<j0nr> hello folks
<j0nr> I have a question - is it possible to unsync a folder within a synced folder?
<mandel> morning all!!!
<karni> Morning!
<fagan> morning karni
<karni> \o
<duanedesign> *yawn* morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
 * mandel away, bbl
<duanedesign> hello fagan
<duanedesign> rye: good morning!
<duanedesign> rye: updating some of my canned responses. When a user needs to remove their Ubuntu One Token is it still necessary for them to not only remove the token in Seahorse but also visit https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ and remove the computer?
<rye> duanedesign, when a user is removing the machine on Natty the control panel will notice this and ask for reauthorization, when machine is removed from earlier releases from ubuntuone-preferences this is not happening and the token needs to be removed from the server too
<duanedesign> rye: thank you that answers it
 * mandel back
<nessita> mandel: hi there!
<mandel> nessita: hello
<fagan> oh hey nessita
<mandel> nessita: shall we take a look at the brach?
<nessita> mandel: have some minutes to talk about the listdir implementation?
<nessita> yeap
<mandel> nessita: we think alike :)
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita: primate chat in spanish?
<mandel> rather than making noise here :)
<nessita> lol
<nessita> sure
<mandel> :)
<fagan> well really im the only regular in here at the moment that doesnt speak spanish at all
<fagan> so it would only be noise to me
<fagan> :)
<mandel> rye: here you go: http://ubuntuone.com/p/10qw/
<mandel> rye: ups, wrong channel, but is no a big problem :)
<fagan> wow holy crap I responded to a bug report and a guy's auto responder is flooding emails back and forth
<fagan> Oh lp deletes posts that are spamming didnt know that
<fagan> thats pretty awesome
<rye> fagan, it may not be deleting them but we need lp people to unsubscribe him
<rye> fagan, because lp is sending notification back to his mailbox and it autoresponds
<rye> and we send notification again
<rye> fagan, i asked on #launchpad
<fagan> rye: well I went to the bug and it was gone so I just presumed lp deletes them
<fagan> ill go ask
<fagan> Standup in 4
<fagan> I think only mandel, nessita and I are actually here though
<mandel> lazy people….
<mandel> vagos, que sois unos vagos!
<mandel> :P
<fagan> mandel: we would all prefer to be sleeping I know it
<fagan> moi
<nessita> me
<fagan> oh alecu nice timing
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina: you feeling better?
<fagan> alecu: say me
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: stand up?
<fagan> oh dobey is back forgot about that
<alecu> me
<nessita> fagan: go
<fagan> we might as well go and let the others catch up
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Did some bug reports (mainly just changing statuses of bugs that affected ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client in ubuntu so they can time out)
<fagan> * Phone call
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * More of the 3 months unassigned bugs (if nothing else is needed)
<fagan> mandel: go
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<mandel> DONE: Fix fix-os-helper based on the comments form nessita. Played around with the idea of using FlushFileBuffers to ensure that the file system notification work on the tests... failed miserable at it.
<mandel> TODO: Finish changes in fix-os-helper after a long chat with nessita about ? :P
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, te toca!
 * alecu is writing notes
<mandel> or nessita, don't know...
<nessita> mandel: my turn was before you :-)
<nessita> DONE: bug #810656, syncdaemon-analysis mumble, daily mumble, lots of reviews, proposed a couple of branches for having SSO building on linux and installer tests passing on linux
<nessita> TODO: bug #810662, push forward mandel's branches, meetings
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NOTE: I'll leaving right after mumble to go to the Uni to evaluate some students
<nessita> NEXT: mandel^W alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810656 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Preferences tab do not show the loading overlay (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810656
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810662 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: "Delete" button in the devices tab does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810662
<mandel> alecu: tu
<alecu> DONE: a branch to fix #811307; helped __lucio__; reviews
<alecu> TODO: probably work on one of bug #803672 and bug #803669
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803669 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Get the port numbers from the users' registry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803669
<nessita> alecu: I think you fixed bug #811007 with one of your latests branches, did you?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811007 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon is not exposing the "connect" method on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811007
<nessita> alecu: and I reviewed the unbreak-connect, I asked some info there
<alecu> nessita, then I wrote the wrong number in my report
<alecu> nessita, nice
<nessita> alecu: I think you got the numbers right, that bug report may have been fixed as a side effect
<alecu> nessita, mandel: I need to take amelia to kinder right now; I'll be back for the mumble meeting
<mandel> alecu: cool, I'll be at lunch :)
<ralsina> morning
<alecu> nessita, you were right: the bug you mention was fixed in a previous u1-client branch.
<ralsina> sorry about being late, I had a bad case of gastritis last night, standup coming up in 1'
<dobey> holas al todos
<alecu> ok, I'm off: see you guys in half an hour or so.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> ralsina: feeling better?
<ralsina> nessita: yeah
<dobey> λ DONE: holiday, finished bug #809561, started reorg plan
<dobey> λ TODO: reorg plan, shim code
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809561 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Support ignoring paths in u1lint (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809561
<ralsina> nessita: after I get the medicine it goes away in 2 hours or so, the problem is I was hurting from 2 to 6 AM :-(
<nessita> ralsina: you don't have some medicine at home?
<ralsina> nessita: I do, but sometimes I need a shot
<ralsina> nessita: usually, a pill is enough, but last night I had the pill and was feeling worse and worse so I ended going to the doctor at 4-something AM
<ralsina> nessita: Got the shot, was well in 5 minutes
<ralsina> DONE: sprint planning, worked in bug #800376 (making some progress), calls
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<ralsina> TODO: fix what needs fixing on my pending branches, finish 800376
<ralsina> blOCKED: no
<ralsina> Ok, work. Nessita, do you still need reviews on the branches you mentioned last night?
<nessita> ralsina: yessir
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I have the mgmt call in 5' will check them right after
<nessita> ralsina: okis
 * nessita -> panadería, brb
 * nessita is back
<rye> facundobatista, hi, do you recall the bug # for syncdaemon saturating the link due to bw throttling code logic?
<nessita> rye: bug #720707
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720707 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Bandwidth limit is not correctly enforced: Transmission delays are inserted between data chunk writes (of arbitrary sizes) (affects: 22) (dups: 5) (heat: 82)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720707
<rye> nessita, awesome, thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> and I'm back!
<mandel> alecu, nessita, mumble, right?
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina, Chipaca: mumble?
<nessita> ralsina: you off the management call?
<ralsina> alecu: Chipaca and I are n another call
<ralsina> probably until about 11:30 ART
<nessita> we always forget...
<mandel> who wants to crash a conference call?
<alecu> ralsina, so, in 45 more minutes. cool
<facundobatista> rye, ah, I was searching for it
<ralsina> alecu: I answered your needs info in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<alecu> ralsina, cool, will look at it.
<rye> facundobatista, my awesomebar has forgotten some of the bug reports so I am relying on search which does not include storage protocol :(
<facundobatista> rye, I filtered #chicharra for ubuntuone-client, too, that's why I wasn't finding it :(
 * nessita uses firefox search engine
<fagan>  /win 11
<fagan> damn irssi
<nessita> fagan: I bet irssi thinks the same ;-)
<rye> nessita, ok, i know you know this one - the failure to create UDF in case other folder startswith the same characters.
<nessita> rye: you should know that is fixed in trunk, but let me grab the bug for you
<rye> first i lost half of bugs during migration to ff4 then some more to ff6
<rye> every time i upgrade firefox i become dumber
<fagan> nessita: I love irssi but I do tend to make mistakes changing window sometimes which is very funny :)
<nessita> bug #649945
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 649945 in ubuntuone-client "Incorrect FolderCreateError (UDF's can not be nested) (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 23)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649945
<nessita> rye: ^
<rye> nessita, thanks again!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu: when you have a moment, let me know about https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unbreak-connect/+merge/68309
<alecu> nessita, sure.
<mandel> alecu: if I wanted to see if an object is iterable we agreed that getattr(blah, '__iter__', None) is what we want to do, right?
<alecu> mandel, ???
<alecu> mandel, did we agree on that?
<mandel> alecu: well, in using getattr rather than hasattr, right?
<mandel> I always get confused with this...
<alecu> mandel, oh, yes. hasattr == caca
<alecu> mandel, the bit about "iterable" is up to you.
<mandel> alecu: ok, I though so..
<alecu> mandel, well, strings are iterable, but they don't have __iter__
<alecu> mandel, and unicode objects don't have __iter__ either.
<alecu> mandel, on the other hand, lists, dicts, sets, tuples and custom made sequences do have __iter__
<mandel> alecu: yeah. I was going after list, dicts, setc etc… and ignoring str and unicode because they do not have __iter__, is that hacky?
<alecu> mandel, I don't understand what you'll be using this for, so I don't know if it's hacky :-)
<alecu> mandel, if you want to consider str and unicode, you should do this:
<alecu> try: iter(n); return true; except TypeError: return false
<alecu> but use True and False :P
<mandel> alecu: I'm writing a decorator that will make sure that all os_helper method that return paths or a list of paths do return them as str and wanted to use a single decorator...
<mandel> you record I should use two diff decorators?
<mandel> nessita: input welcome ^
<alecu> mandel, two, absolutely.
<mandel> alecu: ok
<alecu> mandel, I don't like apis in python that take a string or a list of strings as the same parameter.
<nessita> mandel: I agree with 2, but for future reference: from collection import Iterable
<nessita> isinstance(something, Iterable)
<mandel> nessita: oh, nice
<alecu> mandel, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1952464/in-python-how-do-i-determine-if-a-variable-is-iterable
<nessita> alecu: they copied me! :-P
<alecu> mandel, I like the idea of doing this in a decorator, because (in a few months) we may short-circuit it when we need more speed, and only leave the check if DEBUG=True
<alecu> mandel, but again, let's do that in a few months, after we have seen this all is working for some time.
<mandel> :)
<nessita> mandel: did you chat with alecu re: listdir?
<dobey> hmm
<alecu> yes, we are turning python into a static typed language.
<nessita> alecu: so we have no option other than doing bytes -> unicode -> listdir -> bytes?
<mandel> nessita: I did not...
<nessita> mandel: you should! :-) alecu knows a lot, and I'm not 100% happy with the idea of building unicodes to listdirs
<mandel> alecu: main problem is that you use listdir(byte) you loose some information that is needed to mangle the path so that illegla paths are synced to windows
<mandel> alecu: let me get you the branch with the implementation
<mandel> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper/+merge/68227
<alecu> mandel, looking
<mandel> cheers!
<mandel> alecu: the problem that we are working around is shown here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647224/
<mandel> the evil detail is in the alst line
<mandel> s/alst/last
<alecu> mandel, I don't understand what's the evil in that
<mandel> alecu: mumble? it does make more sense spoken than writen… nessita and I have already gone through that pain :)
<alecu> mandel, ok
<nessita> I'll join you
<nessita> ralsina: you available for mumble now?
<nessita> Chipaca: ^
<ralsina> nessita: on the phone, will be in 5'
<nessita> ralsina: you still in the management meeting?
<ralsina> nessita: no, phone with my mother
<ralsina> there. done :-)
<nessita> Chipaca: you available to join us?
<Chipaca> nessita: now i am
<nessita> Chipaca: awesome!
<Chipaca> nessita: yes, I am.
<ralsina> mandel: mumble ping?
<mandel1> nessita: so, my internet went nuts… did I miss something, is everyone in silience?
<nessita> mandel1: we're waiting for you, can you hear uis?
<mandel1> no...
<mandel1> let me restart mumble
<nessita> yeap
<mandel1> seems that its reconnect function is not great
<mandel1> ya oigo!
<mandel> how to loose a team member in the first day => make him share a room with mandel
<fagan>  also mandel how to kill a team member drink with mandel
<mandel> :P
<mandel> nessita, alecu: pushing the branch
<mandel> alecu, nessita: in spanish: ralsina no se quire quedar con el culo al aire…
<mandel> :P
<mandel> ralsina: I think is possible for tuesday :)
<mandel> or earlier
<mandel> nessita, alecu: I'm going to run the tests on linux, if lint and tests are ok, the branch is ready for review
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<fagan> Need to head out a tad early ill make it up tomorrow morning I have to run to get something before 5
<mandel> alecu, nessita: please take a look at the smaller yet monster MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper/+merge/68227
<nessita> mandel: looking
<nessita> mandel: this branch is bigger and bigger!
<mandel> nessita: thx!
<nessita> mandel: can you please split this in:
<alecu> mandel, reluctantly looking!
<mandel> nessita: yes… it started small but we kept improving it
<nessita> * remove abspath only one branch
<nessita> * add tests for access and can_write, another branch
<nessita> * add decorators to os_helper, another branch
<nessita> is that doable without too much trouble?
 * mandel cries...
<mandel> nessita: well, I can take a look at how to do it.. but is 17:50 here and I prefer not ro delay this anymore
<nessita> mandel: ok, I can propose a couple of smaller branches based on yours
<nessita> otherwise we can make mistakes reviewing since this is too big
<mandel> nessita: how can I help?
<nessita> mandel: keep working on your other branches :-), I may ping you for reviews
<mandel> nessita: ok, will do that then
<nessita> alecu: I'll split mandel's branches in smaller ones, so you may wanna pause the review
<Chipaca> karni: http://askubuntu.com/q/53654/711 (btw)
 * karni opens
<karni> Chipaca: ummm...... My post has been deleted. "We have this on our TODO list as it has also been requested via support email. Stay tuned!" - I suck at answering?
<karni> Maybe I should have started with "Hi! I'm Software Developer at Canonical"
<Chipaca> karni: meh
<Chipaca> karni: let me figure what's up with that
<karni> Chipaca:  I can repy again, in a more formal way.
<karni> Chipaca: the author removed the answer
<karni> Chipaca: I improved my answer.
<Chipaca> karni: looks like he deleted it again?
<karni> Chipaca:  I edited the deleted answer and clickd "undelete" for the moderator to look at
<karni> Chipaca: I think getting this undeleted rather than answering again should be better?
 * mandel is happy , the assertions in os_helper have started to be useful :)
<karni> Chipaca: Not to mention it's not even really a question heh ;) But that's just me picking on the guy. It should get undeleted soon.
<nessita> mandel, alecu: trivialish -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/no-custom-abspath/+merge/68418
 * mandel goes fast as lighting 
<alecu> ack
<Chipaca> karni: check it out now :)
<mandel> nessita: looks great, but can you remove comment in line 50 of the diff, I should have done it but I for got, the one that starts with '# TODO: because tritcask does not work well with \\?\ we are adding it
<karni> Chipaca:  hahahah :) good
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<alecu> nessita, the branch looks great. I'm running the tests now.
<nessita> mandel: comment removed (I removed a couple similar ones) and pushed to revno 1057
<mandel> nessita: ok, I've checked it on windows and you have a +1 from me
<nessita> great
<mandel> I'll be away 10 min, will be back though
<ralsina> nessita: Diego's branch has a needsfixing from you: https://code.launchpad.net/~diego-sarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/installer-ui/+merge/67788
<nessita> ralsina: hum, let me confirm
<nessita> ralsina: not anymore!
<ralsina> nessita: have links to your branches handy? I can do some reviews now
<nessita> ralsina: sure!@
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/build-on-linux
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/run-test-in-linux
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on both, I took the liberty of setting them to approve
<nessita> ralsina: awesome!
<dobey> thisfred: did you see my note on your branch re: the merge failure?
<alecu> nessita, approved the abspath branch.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<thisfred> dobey: yup, fixed, just rerunning the tests
<dobey> thisfred: ah ok, cool
<thisfred> dobey: and fixed
<thisfred> dobey: so could you remove your needs fixing? :)
<ralsina> alecu: sorry to bother you, but could you check https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<ralsina> alecu: it's my "big" pending branch, I don't want that one to diverge
<ralsina> nessita: you promised me an approval for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/show_spinner/+merge/68145 (the one with the puzzling click/clicked thing)
<alecu> ralsina, looking
<ralsina> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: you're right
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<dobey> thisfred: done
<thisfred> thx
<alecu> ralsina, can I ask you to review this smallish branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-status-changed/+merge/68117
<ralsina> alecu: of course!
<ralsina> alecu: I tested that on friday! MUst have forgotten to add the review :-(
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: sorry to be bothersome, but I still don't understand why we need to have the ubuntuone-windows-installer running in the ubuntu-sso-client process:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix-810053/+merge/67894
<ralsina> alecu: re-tested and +1
<ralsina> alecu: because it's how SSO works.
<nessita> alecu: is a mix about how sso is designed and how ralsina designed the wizard
<ralsina> alecu: the SSO UI always runs in the SSO process.
<ralsina> And since we need to have the SSO widgets inside the wizard...
<nessita> alecu: basically, in the SSO API, we state
<nessita> alecu: "give me your app name, your tc_url, etc, *and* your UI class and module and I take care of everything"
<alecu> ugh!
<nessita> alecu: the problem is that the UI module from the wizard is the wizard itself
<alecu> nessita, ok, I understand that.
<ralsina> in gtk this is not so bad because you can embed widgets across apps
<nessita> instead of having the auth process "separated" from the rest, which from my POV is what we should do
<alecu> ralsina, right
<ralsina> The other way to do it would be to do most of ussoc's job in the installer process (which is how it was) but that was failing because it didn't do the ping. Rather than add the ping, we decided to go this way.
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: anyway, I agree that the UI for this looks fine. I just wanted to understand why we are introducing this weird module dependency loopback
<ralsina> alecu: well, it's not really a loop
<ralsina> alecu: since sso nly depends on installer when used *by* installer
<dobey> ralsina: you can't embed the qt widget in the qt app? :)
<ralsina> dobey: not accross process boudaries
<nessita> mandel_bbl, alecu: another split from mandel's branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/add-tests-access-can-write/+merge/68428
<alecu> ralsina, hmm.... ok.
<dobey> ralsina: surely qt has a plug/socket API
<alecu> ralsina, approving.
<ralsina> dobey: nope. I mean, I *could* use ActiveX on windows to do this, but, really?
<dobey> although i don't know what you mean by "boundaries" there
<ralsina> dobey: instantiating one widget on one process and its parent widget on another
<dobey> ralsina: why would you use activex? is that what qt uses on windows to provide XEmbed functionality?
<ralsina> dobey: you understand xembed doesn't work on windows, right? ;-)
<ralsina> the way to provide "embedded apps" in windows is activex, yes. Or some variation of what used to be OLE
<alecu> ralsina, approved.
<ralsina> alecu: cool, thanks
<dobey> ralsina: xembed itself doesn't (well, unless you have X running also), but surely there is some API that provides the same functionality in qt, like there is in gtk+
<ralsina> dobey: not that I know of
<ralsina> dobey: google tells me there is a reparent() call though
<ralsina> dobey: but only works inside a process :-(
<dobey> oh, hmm
<dobey> gtk+ only has plug/socket on X11 target it seems. guess it isn't ported to win32 then :(
<ralsina> dobey: that is really non-trivial to do on windows. SDL has it, though
<dobey> ralsina: nevermind me then. but could stick the widget in a library and just talk to the backend over IPC, and embed the widget
<dobey> ralsina: i wouldn't call it trivial to do on X11, either :)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm testing the show_spinner IRL, can you please confirm when I should see the overlay 'loading'?
<ralsina> nessita: when you click on "login"  for example, or in "set up account"
<nessita> ralsina: when loading the TOS as well?
<ralsina> nessita: that is another branch
<nessita> ah ok
<nessita> ralsina: and when the overlay should go away?
<nessita> because I submitted the form with empty fields, got the loading, got the errors, clicked on "ok" in the error warnings and the overlay will never go away
<ralsina> nessita: ohhhhhhhh ok, didn't try that!
<ralsina> nessita: nevermind then ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: always try as many workflows as you can think of, remember 2 things: - users are "evil" - we don't have a separated QA process
<nessita> ralsina: so we need to ensure the quality ourselves
<ralsina> nessita: yeah
<ralsina> nessita: I tried all the "positive" paths, missed the error ones
 * mandel_bbl back
<ralsina> mandel: just a quick question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/810521
<mandel_bbl> nessita: I'm back doing some work in the other branches, if you need a review et me know
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810521 in ubuntuone-client "Typo in signal name (affects: 1) (heat: 343)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> mandel_bbl: I do, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/add-tests-access-can-write/+merge/68428
<ralsina> mandel_bbl: if you tell me the names of those signals I will fix it :-)
<nessita> mandel_bbl: there are some test failures in windows in listdir, the rest is green
<mandel> nessita: you mean in that branch?
<mandel> ralsina: what's the problem
<nessita> mandel: I need reviews for that branch, yes
<mandel> nessita: and in that branch, there are errors in listdir, right?
<ralsina> mandel: one signal is written "on_equest" and I am guessing that's a missing r. Another one is called "request_queue_removed" which doesn't seem to follow the convention for the others ("on_request_whatever")
<nessita> mandel: yeah, also in trunk
<nessita> mandel: but all that is without your os_helper fixes
<nessita> so I guess it makes sense?
<mandel> nessita: sounds like it
<mandel> ralsina: indeed, those look like typos
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I was not sure about the second one
<mandel> teh signal is on_...
<ralsina> mandel: ok, will propose the trivial fix in a few minutes
<mandel> ralsina: hurray!
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, nessita, DiegoSarmentero: we will have lots of syncdaemon help in the sprint from chicharra visitors
<alecu> woohoo!
<mandel> toma!!!
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: do not get scared by the spaniard while at the sprint, I'm like that always :P
<mandel> nessita: running tests, if the pass will approve
<nessita> mandel: well, they all will not pass
<nessita> mandel: listdir test is failing here, remember
<mandel> nessita: the ones you added do not pass?
<nessita> they do!
<mandel> ok, then if those pass :)
<wh1zz0> Hello whitehats.. Hi guys.. does anyone here know if my synced files will get deleted from the ubuntu one cloud server upon subscription expiration?
<ralsina> mandel: trivial branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix-810521/+merge/68435
<ralsina> wh1zz0: no they won't. You won't be able to upload anything until you are under the free 2GB though
<alecu> wh1zz0, they won't be deleted right now, but this may change in the future.
<wh1zz0> Okie.. so if I have like 20gb and subsciption expires, I won't lose anything right, only thing is I might not be able to upload more, how about download existing files?
<ralsina> wh1zz0: that should still work
<wh1zz0> Thanks a bunch ralsina :) Ubuntu rocks!
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, jejeje sorry i was eating..... spookie! jeje
<mandel> nessita: still waiting for the branc to finish… dammed 3g!
<mandel> estupida isla sin internet!
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: :P
<mandel1> ralsina: did you run the test on windows?
<mandel1> nessita: approved, or so I believe...
<mandel1> 3g, not reliable...
<ralsina> mandel1: I did but I never know which ones *should* work today
<mandel1> ralsina: ok, I can give a code review.. but branching is taking aaaaaages :(
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: when you propose a branch, always remember to set the commit message field, or things never merge
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, ok... sorry about that
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: we all forget every now and then :-)
<mandel1> that is what she said...
<mandel1> ralsina: I dare you to guess what I'm talking about ;)
<ralsina> mandel1: that's what you get for dating alzheimer-addled senior citizens
<mandel1> ralsina: hehe good one, but mine was waaaay dirtier :P
<mandel1> ralsina: and I don't like sushi when talking about this things..
<mandel1> creo que me pase con esa...
 * ralsina points in the general direction of the employee manual
<mandel1> I guess that is the EOD for me or I might be spelled due to the code of conduct...
<mandel1> ralsina: hahaha
<mandel1> a2!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, i saw that there are some conflicts trying to merge the branch, i'll review it as soon as i reach home
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, is that ok?
<duanedesign> rye: i have a user that is getting I/O error with tritcask metadata on an encrypted $HOME. Is the best workaround to delete the offending metadata and do a rescan?
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: sure
<duanedesign> rye: found what i needed.
<rye> duanedesign, no no no, wait, is he on ecryptfs?
<nessita> ralsina: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/add-tests-access-can-write/+merge/68428 ?
<ralsina> nessita: can it wait 1 hour? I am about to have lunch
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<duanedesign> rye: yes, i believe so
<rye> gr
 * rye is grrring
<duanedesign> rye: i traced some of his error messages to bug #372014
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 372014 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 4 other projects) "errors in dmesg (dup-of: 509180)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372014
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509180 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 5 other projects) "ecryptfs sometimes seems to add trailing garbage to encrypted files (affects: 115) (dups: 9) (heat: 334)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509180
<rye> duanedesign, awesome bug report, ecryptfs... why, oh why?
<rye> duanedesign, finished reading. splendid :-/
<rye> verterok, in case tritcask file cannot be opened due to I/O Error, what happens?
<verterok> rye: I think there is a bug about that /me search for it
<verterok> rye: if I remeber correctly I think it dies if the broken file is the live data file
<duanedesign> rye:  yeah i just finished reading 509180 . Looks like a mess
<rye> verterok, okay, so it dies... so it does not write to that file? ecryptfs appends garbage to the file under some circumstances, which later on introduce IOErrors when reading.
<verterok> rye: garbage is not the same as broken
<nessita> beuno: I couldn't debug my issue, but I've found bug #813071 in the way of analysis the code
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 813071 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/813071 is private
<rye> duanedesign, have you understood how can this be recovered, is unmounting the private directory enough?
<verterok> rye: tritcask should survive reading a file with garbage, it will not survive if it can't open the file
<rye> verterok, kernel sends IOError on open, nothing to read in this case
<beuno> nessita, so not a total loss!  I'll assign it to vds`
<nessita> beuno: :-)
<verterok> rye: then, the file is broken :)
<rye> verterok, ok, in the worst case, can we delete live tritcask metadata w/o some really awful consequences?
<verterok> rye: it will cause the loss of that metadata
<verterok> rye: image not being able to open a sqlite journal :)
<verterok> all those changes are gone
<rye> verterok, well, yeah, what will happen next? :)
<duanedesign> rye: one of the comments mentions "copying the lower file somewhere else allows me to recover the original file"
<verterok> rye: need to manually recover? :)
<verterok> rye: there is a bug about a specifc error where the live data file is broken (python can't open the file), which should be simple to fix
<rye> duanedesign, somewhere else?... Hard to imagine what "recover" means in this case, copy is just a read()...
<verterok> rye: how to recover from that? the only way is to loss data or start over (remove everything and resync )
<verterok> rye: with data I mean "metadata" :)
<rye> verterok, in our case it can't open a file because it is overencrypted (i.e. encrypted and then a set of zero bytes appended)
<verterok> rye: the kernel can't open the file?
<rye> verterok, the ecryptfs layer returns I/O error during open
<verterok> rye: so, it's broken :)
<verterok> as fopen fails :)
<verterok> rye: remove the file, it's the only way to make it work
<verterok> rye: the fix for the bug will be to discard the file, and create a new one
<verterok> and log a big warning message
<rye> duanedesign, so yes, it looks like removal and creating new file is a workaround
<rye> beuno, you recently encountered a big crash of ecryptfs, has anything went missing or IOErroring ?
<beuno> rye, not AFAICT
<duanedesign> rye: thank you
<duanedesign> bug #776386
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 776386 in ubuntuone-client "File Sync error (IOError with tritcask metadata) (affects: 9) (dups: 2) (heat: 36)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776386
<duanedesign> is the U1 bug on this issue^
<nessita> alecu: can you do a review for me? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/add-tests-access-can-write/+merge/68428 actually is mandel's code
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> and now I'll get me some food.
<nessita> alecu: enjoy
<ralsina> nessita: I pushed show_spinner again with fixes for the error cases (all I could find, at least). https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/show_spinner/+merge/68145
<nessita> ralsina: with tests for those cases? :-)
<ralsina> I added a "critical" method that is used for popups
<ralsina> and that method is tested
<ralsina> I added a new controller for "forgottenpassword" that hides the overlay. That needs a test (sorry)
<ralsina> I noticed as I was writing that ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, let me know when that's done
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: pushed show_spinner with the missing test
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: need any reviews ? I have a slot now
<nessita> ralsina: yes!
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/letmeremove/+merge/68444
<ralsina> nessita: on it
<nessita> thanks
<ralsina> nessita: I get an insecurejelly error when running that branch IRL
<ralsina> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/647596/
<ralsina> is this the thing about clearing credentials failing that you mentioned in email?
<nessita> ralsina: the traceback under 2011-07-19 17:06:49,773 - ubuntuone.controlpanel.backend - ERROR - process_unauthorized (clearing credentials): is this bug #813066
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 813066 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/813066 is private
<nessita> ralsina: what comes next, is clear_credentials failing, yes
<ralsina> nessita: if not, it looks much like it
<nessita> alecu: have you gathered enough  jellyfish-foo to confirm or deny that ^?
<ralsina> I do have tons and tons of repeated devices here, though, so may be unique to me
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: that *should* be fixed when my latest branch lands
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: btw: do you have a windows 7 64bits and an xp?
<ralsina> I have a 7 64 bits and a xp
<nessita> alecu: only 32bits win 7
<ralsina> but my 7 has 32 bit python
<alecu> ralsina, cool. Can you try this on both 764 and xp? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/647568/
<ralsina> alecu: sure
<ralsina> alecu: on 7, I get 1001
<alecu> ralsina, it should print the user id (for instance "1001" on my 732)
<ralsina> xp is going to take a few minutes
<alecu> ralsina, I can wait :-)
<ralsina> alecu: I forgot , my xp VM is "clean" and has n python
<ralsina> no python
<alecu> ralsina, ok, got it. Don't worry, I'll just assume this works on xp as well :-)
<ralsina> alecu: leave a message for fagan to try and tell you early tomorrow
<ralsina> he has a XP devenv setup
<alecu> ralsina, cool
<ralsina> nessita: when you got 5 minutes I need to cry in your shoulder :-/
<nessita> ralsina: any other hint, so I can prepare psychologically?
<ralsina> nessita: have control panel trunk and lp:~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/fix_800376_2 handy
<ralsina> I *think* I am not doing anything wrong but I get a crash, without traceback, somewhere inside controlpanel when I use volumes_info
<nessita> ralsina: why would you use volumes_info in the wizard?
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's called by validate_path_for_folder
<ralsina> then volumes_info calls sd_client.get_root but that fails
<nessita> ralsina: do you have sd running?
<ralsina> nessita: I thught we had activation for that
<ralsina> but I have tried it with sd running
<nessita> ralsina: not sure about the activation thingy
<nessita> ralsina: ok, let me branch those
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<alecu> ok, I need to be afk for 40 minutes or so.
<alecu> will be back laters
<alecu> cheers!
<ralsina> bye alecu!
<nessita> ralsina: did you pushed to that branch?
<nessita> I'm getting
<nessita>  ** Merging the branch
<nessita> Nothing to do.
<ralsina> hmmm
<nessita> ah wait
<nessita> I have a typo
<nessita> ralsina: false alarm
<ralsina> nessita: just in case, I did forget to push
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> pushed now
<nessita> ralsina: merging that branch in installer trunk generates 3 conflicts
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/gui.py
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/local_folders.py
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/main/windows.py
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> then just branch the branch
<nessita> ralsina: can you fix the conflicts? I think is better if I debug "the latest" code. If it's too much trouble, I ll branch the branch
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, I'll fix them
<nessita> ralsina: new review comments and questions added to show_spinner
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> nessita: pushed fix_800376_2 with the conflicts solved
<nessita> ack, branching
<dobey> alright all, i'm out. have a good evening :)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, wanna point me to some piece of code?
<ralsina> nessita: to make it as easy as possible, comment out the call to _load_folders in line 93
<ralsina> Then try it, and when you get to the local folders page, click on "add a folder". That will cause the crash
<nessita> ralsina: parethesis: why you overwrote my changes to def default_folders(self)? :-)
<nessita> ralsina: that was needed to be able to run the tests in linux
<ralsina> nessita: oops, sorry, I will revert that
<nessita> since this ctypes.windll.shell32 is too window oriented :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I'll branch this in windows, I though no IRL was needed
<ralsina> nessita: well, unless you can figure out why it crashes by looking at it :-)
<nessita> ralsina: well, the first thing I see is that you're not yielding on _load_folders
<ralsina> that's why I said, ignore it
<ralsina> I mean, comment it
<nessita> ralsina: but if I comment that out, what crash will we have? commenting out that line is commenting out the crash, no?
<nessita> ralsina: or I'm misunderstanding?
<ralsina> just using the button I take from controlpanel crashes it
<nessita> ah, let's see
<nessita> ralsina: I'm haivng delays since sso is now crashing
<ralsina> ok, if I let it crash there, I do get a traceback about not connecting to syncdaemon :-/
<ralsina> so it seems the problem is activation is not working (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/647641/)
<ralsina> naty, diego's branch has conflicts he was fixing them later at home
<ralsina> nessita: ^
<nessita> ralsina: ah, oh
<nessita> ralsina: I saw 2 approves and I approved :-/
<ralsina> yeah, I had tried that earlier :-)
<nessita> ralsina: you marked as neesd fixing again?
<nessita> there. I marked it
<nessita> ralsina: this is almost impossible to test: I need to have credentials in order to have syncdaemon running, but I can't have credentials in order to the installer to show up :-/
<ralsina> nessita: well, you should be able to start syncdaemon on the "successful login" page
<nessita> ralsina: I think is time we fix this nightmare, and I think I have a quick-to-implement idea
<nessita> ralsina: ok, idea -> later, I'll do that
<ralsina> nessita: that is, of course, even better ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: I am cnvinced with my latest trace that it's just not connecting to syncdaemon so I'd say it's not worth checking this
<nessita> ok
<nessita> is crashing for me too, with no trace at all
<ralsina> as long as it's not failing because of something I do wrong. Should I start syncdaemon manually before showing that page?
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what you mean
<ralsina> nessita: u1cp manages to connect to sd. Obviously it's doing something installer is not doing
<nessita> ralsina: not really, is just using SyncDaemonTool which, works...
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure that the control panel activates SD though, I personally never tested it
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> I know it does, because I can start control panel without anything else running, and it works
<ralsina> and syncdaemon starts running
<ralsina> but that's because I have .exes and the right keys in the registry
<ralsina> ok, I'll write the report and call it a day
<ralsina> There, reported, and EODing. I may put a couple hours late, depending on how sleepy I am (I slept like 4 hours last night)
<ralsina> Have a good evening and see you all tomorrow!
<nessita> ralsina: you too
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<nessita> see ya tomorrow!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-20
<jo-erlend> I would love to have an RSS feed of the status page so that I don't have to keep looking for new information about the couchdb issues.
<karni> Have a great night pplz!
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> Morningses!
<duanedesign> fougout
<duanedesign> LOGOUT
 * mandel afaik for 30 min
 * fagan needs some tea 
<fagan> :/ they delivered my package to somewhere else
<fagan> Just not my week so far
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> hey nessita
<nessita> hi fagan
<nessita> mandel_bbl: when you come back, let me know
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<fagan> nessita: he didnt say morning so id say not yet
<nessita> fagan: thanks
<mandel_bbl> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<nessita> mandel: hola!
<mandel> fagan: did say morning, but you were not here ;)
<mandel> nessita: buenas!
<fagan> mandel: I meant ralsina didnt say morning :)
<mandel> fagan: oh, hehe
<fagan> mandel: had to move my computer and shout at some people about losing my package
 * fagan angry 
<mandel> fagan: was out of context, sorry :P
<nessita> mandel: so, I have a couple of questions re the fix-os-helper branch. Did you re-propose that already?
<fagan> mandel: its cool :)
<nessita> mandel: so I can base my question in a LP diff (if not, no problem at all)
<mandel> nessita: no, is basically the one you have, so shall we use yours or mine?
<mandel> nessita: I can propose it if you want… is no problem waht so ever
<nessita> mandel: mine, I added some aesthetic changes as well, fixed some typos, and the like
<nessita> mandel: but I (maybe) wanna request some changes based on some questions
<mandel> nessita: I used yours and recreated all branches based on that, so all your changes should be there
<mandel> nessita: did you get my morning report?
<nessita> mandel: I did, I read it, and that's why I'm asking:
<nessita> did you propose fix-os-helpers? I mean, that branch has a good size now to propose
<mandel> nessita: no, lets do it now
<mandel> nessita: if you have comments I can fix them there and pump the changes up to the other branches
<nessita> mandel: yeah, I have some comments. I'll be using my branch to base comments on, is that ok?
<mandel> nessita: lp just gave me this error: 'There is already a branch merge proposal registered for branch lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper to land on lp:ubuntuone-client that is still activ'
<nessita> mandel: that is your proposal, since my branch was built on top of yours
<nessita> o no?
<nessita> I never proposed that branch for review
<nessita> mandel: you proposed my branch for review! :-)
<mandel> nessita: no idea, it looks like I propose it for you… can you do that in lp?
<mandel> that is weird...
<nessita> mandel: seems like it
<nessita> let's remove that proposal
<nessita> mandel: so. you branch from my branch, push to a location of yours, and re-propose
<mandel> nessita: on it
<nessita> mandel: you removed the old proposal???
<nessita> old == https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper/+merge/68227
<mandel> yes
<nessita> mandel: never remove proposal with comments in it, just mark it as rejected
<mandel> nessita: ok, did not know that...
<mandel> nessita: the new is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper/+merge/68530
<nessita> great, looking
<nessita> mandel: ok, my first concern is the name of the method remove_utf8_chars
<mandel> not correct?
<nessita> mandel: the name is misleading, if I understood correctly, it should be something like remove_unicode or map_unicode_to_utf8_chars
<nessita> mandel: since the method grabs unicode objects and replace it with bytes encoded with utf8
<mandel> nessita: what about, readd_illegla_chars?
<mandel> illegal*
<nessita> restore_illegal_chars can work
<mandel> nessita: and the other one would be, remove_illegal_chars
<nessita> exactly
<mandel> so we know one those the opposite of the other
<nessita> yes
<mandel> nessita: ok, np
<nessita> mandel: so, next question is in the file filesystem_notifications.py. Why the ex-longpath decorator was removed from _add_single_watch and rm_path?
<nessita> and from add_watch as well?
<nessita> mandel: is making me 'noise' that the decorator was there before, and now, after the rename to windowspath, is not longer used in those methods
<mandel> nessita: let me look at the context to give you a decent answer
<nessita> thanks
<mandel> the issue is that rm_watch is called by the watch manager rm_watch, that has two problems, one, that we are mangling the path twice, two that our asserts will compain because in the second pass of the decorator we are passing unicode and not bytes
 * fagan brea k
<nessita> the assert complaining is not a problem but a relief, since mangling the path twice is bad
<nessita> mandel: I don't understand why rm_watch is called twice
<mandel> nessita: so we have to rm_watch, one from FileSystemMonitor and the other from WhatchManager, FileSystemMonitor is the public interface used by sd, therefore passes get byte, the other is internal
<mandel> which is the watchmanager and has no decorator, before the asserts there was no problem, now when we have the decorator in both the asserts fail
<j0nr> hey folks, is it possible to publish photos synced from my phone and some how grab all the public url's? So I can chuck a simple html file in the front to show a gallery of my photos
<nessita> mandel: ok, but are we calling rm_watch twice for the same path?
<nessita> j0nr: hi there, let me ping someone that knows a lot about that
<nessita> karni: you around?
<karni> nessita: always!
<karni> ;)
<nessita> karni: hola! can you please give j0nr a hand?
<karni> sure
<j0nr> thanks nessita
<karni> lemme see
<nessita> j0nr: you're welcome!
<nessita> mandel: so, not sure if you understand my question
<mandel> nessita: no, we are calling FileSystemMonitor.rm_watch which calls WatchManager.rm_watch
<mandel> nessita: yes, why we removed the decorator, answer: because the decorator is applied on FileSystemMonitor method
<j0nr> I may be thinking outside the 'storage' box here, but I have done simple php scripts to fetch all images in a directory and create a simple gallery. Just wondering if I could somehow do the same with U1 so my gallery is always showing latest pics synced
<mandel> whic follows the FileSystemMonitor interface from linux, which has more than just calling the wathcmanager
<nessita> mandel: so, you said that FileSystemMonitor receives bytes, right?
<karni> rye: Could you give j0nr the link to your U1 gallery script please?
<karni> j0nr: ↑ I think this is closed to what you have in mind
<j0nr> karni: but the random url of published photos seems to make this difficult... its not like I can loop throu photos ammending their names to www.ubuntuone.com/j0nr/photos/...
<mandel> nessita: yes, and passes unicode to WatchManager
<karni> j0nr: People complained about easily guessable urls. We can't have it that easy.
<mandel> so WatchManager.rm_path should not get byte but unicode
<nessita> mandel: where is that code?
<j0nr> karni: oh ok cool. so can I run php scripts on U1?
<karni> j0nr: That's not what I meant :)
<nessita> mandel: I mean filename and approx line
<karni> one moment
<mandel> nessita: ubuntuone.platform.windows.filesystem_notifications line 806
<mandel> that would be the FileSystemMonitor method
<nessita> mandel: the conversion to unicode is in the decorator?
<karni> j0nr: rye will help you when he's around. He has a script that you can run locally, to generate a nice gallery.
<karni> I think ralsina also had one! :)
<mandel> nessita: yes
<mandel> nessita: so that when we move to unicode, we remove the decorator
<nessita> mandel: ok, I see. SO why the add_watch right next to rm_watch does not have the decorator?
<nessita> line 822
<nessita> mandel: the inconsistency is what is killing me :-)
<nessita> (in order to process this0
<j0nr> karni: cheers... does it involve having to have the photos synced to a local machine?
<mandel> nessita: hehe, I know you… and you are right, there the problem is that Watch in the __init__ is performing the same operation, lets make the init do not care and add a decorator there, does that sound better?
<karni> j0nr: It's one-time run thing. It's not umm.. dynamic.
<karni> j0nr: And I'm not sure about the answer to your question.
<karni> j0nr: I think it's possible. But once you generate it, you can simply put the page on a server
<j0nr> karni: ok thanks :)
<karni> and it will access your files via public urls
<karni> So just hunt these people ;)
<j0nr> karni: so I take it there is a way to interogate U1 files to discover if they have a public url. Can this be done via command line?
<nessita> mandel: indeed
<j0nr> can I sync U1 to a server? I.e. no GUI
<mandel> nessita: ok, lets add that in the comments and lets take care of it!
<nessita> mandel: same question for freeze_being vs freeze_rollback and freeze_commit
<karni> j0nr: run u1sdtool in termnal and read up on --info=PATH switch, maybe it contains the public url :)
<nessita> mandel: I'll start adding the comments to the MP, but I have more things I want to talk with you from this branch
<karni> j0nr: you can certainly publish from command line, I never grabbed public link sthat way
<mandel> nessita: ok, lets talk about everything before I start typing like a mad man
<nessita> mandel: yes. So, whta about freezes?
<nessita> "same question for freeze_being vs freeze_rollback and freeze_commit"
<j0nr> karni, nice one :)
<mandel> nessita: events should have paths in byte, so commit which takes events should not have a decorator, agreed?
<nessita> ok
<nessita> same for rollback and begin, but begin has the deco
<mandel> yes, and that should be wrong… since its calling the shared class by windows and linux which is in sd and should be using byte...
<nessita> mandel: ^
<mandel> nessita: ^^
<mandel> nessita: two up, or which ever got first
<mandel> nessita: we have not been bitten by a bug there because the notification from windows are a little smarter regarding moves, which is what the freeze is for
<mandel> so, as I'd say in spanish, pura suerte
<nessita> mandel: ok, so I think this class needs a careful review of decorators, I'll add that to the MP, yes? next question:
<nessita> os_helper.py
<mandel> nessita: completely agree
<nessita> _get_syncdaemon_valid_path, I would expect this class, that assert over the param to be a unicode, to return bytes
<mandel> nessita: let do this, rule of thum, Watch and Watch manager do nothing with paths, FileSystemNotifications take care of it
<nessita> mandel: makes sense, can we add tests? I see that in this branch we removed some decorator and tests did not change
<mandel> nessita: yes, we should, this is probably the most important branch we have, if we get it right lots of bugs will be fix, lets take our time and add as many tests as possible if needed
<mandel> nessita: I'm 110% sure all the encoding and \\?\ things are the main root of issues in the port
<mandel> visteme despacio...
<nessita> right
<nessita> mandel: so, I'm starting again with the next question to avoid confusions: in os_helper.py: _get_syncdaemon_valid_path, I would expect this class, that assert over the param to be a unicode, to return bytes
<j0nr> can i install u1sdtool on a server?
<nessita> mandel: ex-remove_utf8_chars only replaces unicode chars, but does not transform to bytes
<nessita> mandel: that method (_get_syncdaemon_valid_path) should do the .encode('utf8')
<mandel> nessita: it is asserting that it gets unicode, it is returning unicode, I just did a grep and this is only used in the filesystem notifications to get the path of the even (not to be confused with the pathname)  which is never used, yet it should be using bytes, issue here is that wath should be using unicode in self._path, so we have to remove the \\?\ and the unicode chars and be able to perform the correct operation in line 212 in filesystem_notificati
<mandel> nessita: sorry for the terrible spelling, I was looking at the vm while I typed...
<nessita> mandel: the thing is the name of the method. A method with that name, *should* return bytes since is meant to be used by syncdaemon
<mandel> nessita: I'd remove that method and use reinstantiate_illegla_chars instead
<nessita> mandel: restore_illegal_chars? :-)
<mandel> eso :P
<nessita> ok
<nessita> mandel: also, what do you think about changing _validate_windows_path to _assert_path_is_bytes?
<mandel> nessita: yes, sounds good, is more direct
<nessita> mandel: and then you can use that in the implementation of _valiate_output_path, reaplacing the call to
<nessita> assert isinstance(path, str), 'All paths returned to sd should be bytes'
<nessita> mandel: yes?
<ralsina> morning!
<mandel> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: hey there! you ok? :-)
<nessita> mandel: and I think that's all I have :-)
<mandel> nessita: great review :)
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<ralsina> nessita: had another bout of stomach ache last night but much better than the night before
<nessita> mandel: I'll add all this to the MP
<ralsina> nessita: probably will not have another one tonight :-)
<mandel> nessita: if we have everything in comments I'll start working on it right now, I really think this is coming very nice, even if we need some many cycles to land it
<mandel> ralsina: there is an age where you can only dinner raisins…
 * mandel hides
<ralsina> mandel: and I hate raisins :-)
 * fagan slaps mandel 
<nessita> mandel: all comments added
<nessita> mandel: let me know as soon as those are fixed
<nessita> mandel: and I will start charging you and ralsina a dollar per each needs fixing :-P (j/k)
<ralsina> nessita, mandel, alecu: possible hotel for the sprint http://www.hoteljacaranda.com.ar
<nessita> ralsina: does that work for you?
<ralsina> nessita: 15 minutes by car
<ralsina> nessita: it's quite far fr alecu though
<nessita> ralsina: have a googlemap references?
<ralsina> http://is.gd/Pct7ly
<mandel> nessita: it should be calculate by the size of the branch.. otherwise is not fair!
<nessita> ralsina: a taxi from AEP would be like $100?
<nessita> mandel: lol
<ralsina> nessita: more or less, yes
<nessita> ralsina: do taxis go there or shall I book a remis?
<nessita> ralsina: I know that taxis from capital charges extra for going into the provincia
<ralsina> taxis usually go there, but since it's outside CABA they may charge you a bit extra (say, $10)
<ralsina> or they may not, usually you arrange that before starting the trip
<fagan> 10 mins to standup
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> mandel OTOH is going to have close to the longest taxi ride possible in buenos aires :-)
<nessita> mandel: did you add your travel details to the wiki page?
<mandel> ralsina: so no night out… :(
<mandel> nessita: no, will do after the stan up
<ralsina> mandel: nah, it's les than 1 hour http://is.gd/0PbzjH
<mandel> ralsina: that in spain is like goign to a diff city...
<ralsina> mandel: at least on a sunday it's less than 1 hour
<ralsina> mandel: here too! It's just that the cities are next to each other ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I moved the sprint page to https://wiki.canonical.com/OnlineServices/Sprints/SprintJuly2011
<nessita> ralsina: I'll let marianna know
<mandel> ralsina: well, I guess is better for you guys that I'm not too close :)
<ralsina> mandel: you will be 15 minutes from my home, we'll show you around if you want
<mandel> ralsina: good :)
<ralsina> mandel: and check the satellite view, the hotel is 2 blocks from the private piers. In the "national capital of sailing"
<fagan> moi
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<fagan> ralsina dobey
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<fagan> ill go
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * tested alecu's script
<fagan> * set up a usability phone call for tomorrow with matthew revell about lp
<fagan> * finished the 3 months of backlog
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * More unassigned bugs (if nothing else is needed)
<fagan> * reply to a lecturer about something with college should take a bit
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Rebased all branches in the work done by nessita. One of the branch has a small inconsistent test failing. Talk with nessita about improving fix-os-helper.
<mandel> TODO: Perform changes in fix-os-helper according to review. Add travel details to wiki. Talk with verterok about local_rescan failing test.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, go go go
<nessita> DONE: bug #810662, tons of reviews, meetings, chasing people
<nessita> TODO: more of the same! :-)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810662 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: "Delete" button in the devices tab does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810662
<dobey> λ DONE: reorg plan, converted protocol and cp to dh_python2 in ubuntu
<dobey> λ TODO: reorg work, shim code
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: windows call, mgmt call, reviews, closed bug #810521, worked on bug #811111, published an installer, worked on bug #800376
<ralsina> TODO: work on #800376, close #811111 and work a lot of minor ones
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810521 in ubuntuone-client "Typo in signal name (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810521
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811111 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "There is no visual indication that the form is being processed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811111
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800376 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Add "syncing your computer to the cloud" page to the installer (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800376
<ralsina> and I am the last one. Comments?
<nessita> did alecu say me?
<fagan> Nope my call is around the same time as standup tomorrow but im a good multitasker
<dobey> nessita: no
<fagan> alecu isnt online
<nessita> ah, ok
<nessita> no comments here
 * mandel lunch
<fagan> alecu: hey, tested that script I can give you the output if you want
<fagan> it worked I think it gave out a big long id thingy
<alecu> fagan, please do
<fagan> alecu: kk
<fagan> 5 mins ill have it in a pastebin
<dobey> alecu: standup :)
<alecu> me
<dobey> alecu: it is your turn, we already went :P
 * alecu is writing notes
<fagan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/648224
<fagan> alecu: ^
<fagan> Thats for my main account do you need another account too
<fagan> I tested it and it was something pretty similar
<alecu> DONE: started working on #803669, many reviews
<alecu> TODO: finish branch, work on #803672
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<fagan> alecu: ok here is the second http://paste.ubuntu.com/648228
<nessita> bug #803669, bug #803672
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803669 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Get the port numbers from the users' registry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803669
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita: I'm starting with the changes
<nessita> mandel: great!
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, mandel, dobey, vds, CardinalFang, thisfred: I just sent you your performance reviews. Sorry about the loooooooong delay, it was my own fault.
<thisfred> thx, just saw it!
<mandel> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> mail got misfiled without me seing it, and I first expected it to appear, then forgot about it, then assumed it was never sent
<mandel> so who sai in my peer review that I'm extremely attractive?
<mandel> :P
<nessita> mandel: fagan after drinking tequilas? :-)
<ralsina> mandel: you attract jellyfish!
<jo-erlend> can someone confirm a bug for me? If you add a file to a synced folder, then immediately choose to publish the file, then afterwards, it's no longer possible to either publish or unpublish the file from nautilus. That means you have to move the file somewhere else and then back in order to do things with it.
<mandel> hehehe
<jo-erlend> I think that could be fixed by not providing the menu option to publish a file until it's been synced.
 * mandel goes are reads the report...
<mandel> ralsina: update my fligth details in the wiki
<ralsina> mandel: is that an order? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: does marianna know I'm staying til the 2nd
<mandel> ralsina: was not an order, it was a missing ed :P
<ralsina> mandel: if it's in the wiki, she knows. She may not knw canonical is paying for it though, but I'll tell her that. If she asks you, tell her it's approved by me and Chipaca
<ralsina> at least that's how I understood Chipaca in the mumble call :-)
<mandel> ralsina: ok, if not I can pay, unless is too expensive
<ralsina> mandel: I have a couch
<ralsina> mandel: And I have a key for a nice furnished appartment downtown as well ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: now, that sounds like a plan…
<alecu> fagan, thanks for the pastebins, was just what I expected.
<lisette> nessita: hi
<fagan> nice alecu
<nessita> lisette: hi there!
<lisette> nessita: got your mail; working on it :)
<nessita> lisette: thanks!
<nessita> lisette: alecu added a comment to the bug report, just FYI
<lisette> i saw
<nessita> lisette: great!
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, nessita, chipaca: looks like I broke my headset. Can we do the mumble a little later today?
<nessita> ralsina: sure by me, what time?
<Chipaca> ralsina: yeah, i'll be on late today
<ralsina> I would say after lunch so I can go buy a new ne
 * mandel read that as 'I broke my head...'
<ralsina> maybe 13:30 art?
<ralsina> mandel, is that too late for you?
<mandel> ralsina: is never too late :)
<nessita> ralsina: weren't you maybe traveling for banking issues today?
<ralsina> was a maybe, but I am not :-)
<ralsina> nessita: found other solutions
<nessita> ralsina: oh good!
<nessita> ralsina: after lunch sounds ok, but maybe is too late for Chipaca?
<Chipaca> nessita: give me a time
<nessita> Chipaca: 2pm ART, 5pm UTC
<ralsina> Chipaca: 13:30 ART?
<nessita> ralsina, alecu^
<ralsina> ok, 2pm
<Chipaca> I can do 6pm, yes :)
<nessita> great! is a date! (?)
<alecu> ack
<ralsina> Chipaca: we'll keep it short, promise!
<mandel> nessita: so, when do we meet?
<nessita> mandel: 5pm UTC
<nessita> mandel: 7pm your time
<mandel> nessita: ok
<vendix> good day
<mandel> nessita: regarding the os_helper branch, I'm going to add the validate_input_path in the WatchManager and Watch methods to ensure that those just get unicide and not bytes, do you agree on that?
<mandel> nessita: that way we force FileSystemNotifications to always pass the paths correctly to the more platform dependent code
<nessita> mandel: yes, but you mean the assert_path_is_bytes, right?
<nessita> mandel: since we rename it (in our heads)
<mandel> nessita: yes.. just did the change, and yes _assert_path_is_bytes is the one
<nessita> mandel: yes to the first question then
<mandel> nessita: but that is the method name not the decorators, should I rename the decorator too?
<nessita> mandel: yeah, I think it makes sense
<mandel> nessita: ok, search and replace on the way!
<vendix> what happened to Ubuntu One? i can't login. this what i get to when i try to log into Ubuntu One account. http://unknown.lt/screen.png
<dobey> vendix: are you on 11.04 or 11.10?
<vendix> donno
<vendix> dunno
<vendix> how to see that?
<dobey> vendix: if you are on 11.04 with gnome3 ppa installed, the gnome3 stuff broke various things
<dobey> vendix: /etc/lsb-release i think
<mandel> nessita: other change validate_output_path assert_output_path_is_unicode
<vendix> dobey: give me different command
<nessita> mandel: but... validate_output_path  returns bytes, no?
<vendix> to see the version of ubuntu
<dobey> vendix: that isn't a command, it is a file that contains the ubuntu version information
<mandel> nessita: sorry yes, s/unicode/bytes
<nessita> mandel: thing is that validate_output_* also check the long prefix not there
<nessita> mandel: that's why I did not suggested the renaming
<nessita> mandel: I will leave the function as is, fixing the typo in def _valiate_output_path(path):
<vendix> 11.04
<vendix> how to upgrade to 11.10?
<mandel> nessita: lets split it in two, so for when ever we need to use unicode we simply remove that decorator and not the check of the long path prefix
<mandel> checking for \\?\ will always be needed
<nessita> mandel: ok, sounds good (I hope the branch does not grow that much)
<mandel> nessita: yeah, seems to be an accordeon branch
<dobey> vendix: if you *really* want to upgrade to the development release, you can run "update-manager -d" and it should offer you the option to upgrade
<ralsina> I'm having a horrible time concentrating on writing code today :-(
<ralsina> anyone needs any reviews?
<alecu> ralsina, I can use a review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unbreak-connect/+merge/68309
<alecu> nessita, you might want to re-review the above branch, too.
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<alecu> thanks!
<ralsina> alecu: this needs any sort of IRL testing?
<nessita> alecu: quick tweak, can you please add a space after the : in lambda _:reply_handler()?
<alecu> ralsina, just try stopping and starting again the syncdaemon from the control panel.
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> alecu: code looks great! running tests as soon as you push that
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<alecu> nessita, pushed
<nessita> alecu: yey
<ralsina> nessita: replied to your mail about what to do with the installer UI and ussoc. Basically, I'm ok with that, debugging inside ussoc is much harder, and things are just weird :-(
<nessita> ralsina: ack, I'll start working on that after alecu's gives his +1, if he agrees, of course :-p
<nessita> ok, I need to go to the meat shop otherwise my half orange will starve\
 * nessita -> brbs
 * mandel small break to get some air in to the brain
<rye_> has anybody pinged me while I was half-away
<rye_> ?
 * ralsina ---> cook
<nessita> alecu: all green, approving
<alecu> nessita, great. I didn't understand your comment about "alecu's gives his +1"
<alecu> nessita, is this related to splitting the sso?
<alecu> nessita, I mean, not running the installer on the sso process?
<alecu> nessita, I'm +1 to not running the installer on the sso process.
<nessita> alecu: I answered to ralsina_cooking's report, last night, proposing moving the installer process outside sso
<nessita> alecu: what about the idea I proposed? does it make sense?
<alecu> nessita, I read it, but I have some doubts:
<nessita> alecu: I'm here to answer
<nessita> alecu: I'm here to answer "i don't know" :-P
<alecu> nessita, what about the "registration": will we be duplicating all the registration steps on the installer?
<alecu> nessita, the captcha and validation code, and all that?
<alecu> nessita, or will the installer use the _ui.py modules from sso?
<nessita> alecu: the registration is kinda duplicated already, since all the QT side of SSO is "wierd"
<nessita> alecu: let me explain a bit more
<alecu> right :P
<alecu> yes, please explain
<nessita> alecu: the wizard re-uses the following:
<nessita> * qt widgets
<nessita> * qt controllers for that widgets, which I *think* provides all the logic, for example, validation and error management from sso backend
<nessita> I know ralsina_cooking had to add some code in the wizard layer as a glue between those controllers and widgets, but basically no, the registration will not be duplicated
 * mandel back
<alecu> nessita, cool.
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina_cooking: I have a serious concern about the "client re-org" that's been mentioned on ubunet-discuss.
<nessita> alecu: can you reply to the email?
<alecu> nessita, mandel, ralsina_cooking: I'm not sure doing this a few days before the sprint is such a great idea.
<nessita> alecu: yes, I mentioned more or less the same but focusing on the assets
<alecu> nessita, well, I can. But ideally I'd like to discuss this during the mumble.
<nessita> alecu: can you please bring this up in mumble?
<nessita> ah, that
<alecu> sure
<mandel> alecu: I agree, doing it now means doing two big things at once… and I'm not 100% confident that we will be running tests in both platforms, I'd go against it
<alecu> mandel, exactly
<mandel> alecu: I don't know if you have this in ar: 'el que mucho avarca, poco aprieta'
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, yes
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: that is why I like smaller wom...
 * mandel stops before someone brings the code of conduct
<alecu> mandel, we have it, but with a "b" in "avarca"
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu: va, I hate that b/v thing, we pornounce them the same and so I always get them confused
<alecu> jajajaja
<mandel> also, remove the bloody h from the spanish lang!
<alecu> mandel, and let's get rid of "z and c". "s and k" should be enough for everybody!
<mandel> alecu: j and g, is the same a jato and a gato
<mandel> :P
 * alecu starts sharpening his str.translate() skills
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here... send me an e-mail! :P
<dobey> ok, time to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> nessita: I'm out walking the dog oherwise wont make it to mumble, I have added some extra decorators in file system notifiactions so that it brakes when we do not get the correct type of path, will run slower but for debugging is way better, will tell you more later
<nessita> mandel: ack!
 * mandel dog whispering 
<nessita> ok, lunch!
<Uber_Geek> Ello all, been a while.
<Uber_Geek> any update on the Windows Version of U1?
<nessita> Uber_Geek: we're working like crazy :-D
 * mandel back
<Uber_Geek> :)
<mandel> Uber_Geek: yes, like crazy… you wont believe it, but the new version will be waaaay better that the horrible beta I wrote :)
 * mandel runs after dog that ran away, bastard!!!
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: pong
 * mandel back
<nessita> ralsina: I think you reviewed yesterday a branch of mine, but I think you did not set the approve
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/letmeremove/+merge/68444
<ralsina> nessita: I got tracebacks with that branch when deleting devices
<nessita> ralsina: right, and alecu said we should not get those anymore after a branch of his
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> nessita: right, so I assumed this brach should go in after alecu's?
<dobey> moving ubuntuone.credentials is a bit more complex than i thought
<nessita> dobey: ah, speaking of that, we're evaluating not having our stuff moved before our sprint... :-/
<nessita> dobey: since we need everything working next week since we're sprinting
<nessita> dobey: unless you can confirm everything keeps working on windows? :-)
<nessita> ralsina: well, is working in linux... so seems like a windows only issue, and not related to the code itself I'm addding
<ralsina> nessita: ok, +1 then
<dobey> nessita: i wouldn't break windows; and the merge request for removing stuff after moving it over, would have to get tested on windows :)
<nessita> dobey: well, as long as you make sure everything is tested in windows (by you or by us), I think it can work
<dobey> nessita: right. and i thought we made that commandment at UDS anyway :)
<nessita> dobey: we did, yes, but since we're in such a hurry, we sometimes forget...
<ralsina> I am starting to feel really sick. I will go to the doctor after the mumble.
<nessita> ralsina: really sick how? :-/
<ralsina> nessita: gastritis, same as the last two nights
<ralsina> nessita: and I did not even eat anything :-(
<nessita> ralsina: you know not eating is the worse things you can do for gastritis, right?
<nessita> one of the*
<nessita> ralsina: you need to eat, every 2 hours
<ralsina> nessita: I ate pure de zapallo y arroz blanco. That's what I meant by "not eat anything" :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so you did eat! and healthy food
<ralsina> nessita: special, gastritis-approved food, too
<nessita> yum!
<ralsina> nessita: and it's starting to hurt anyway. So, I am going to see the doctor and ask why
<nessita> ralsina: did you drink mate, or coffee  or tea?
<ralsina> nessita: nope, just water
<nessita> ralsina: what a embole
<ralsina> I have had a few of these, I know the routine
<ralsina> And usually I get better in a day or two, but it's incredibly annoying
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I've had gastritis in the past
<nessita> alecu: you available for a review? or two? :-)
<alecu> nessita, sure
<ralsina> nessita: can I point you at u1-internals? There's a guy saying ussoc doesn't work on oneiric
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/letmeremove/+merge/68444 thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: your or dobey, I assume, is the right person to ask about that
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu, Chipaca: mumble?
<nessita> yes!
<Chipaca> mumble doesn't like me right now
<nessita> mumcle is rejecting my (correct) password
<mandel> nessita: same here...
<ralsina> nessita: mine too
<Chipaca> ditto
<ralsina> so...
<mandel> joder
<nessita> skype!
<nessita> Chipaca: can call us?
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, alecu: skype
<ralsina> am there already
<mandel> nessita: I'm there already :)
<mandel> the internet gods are against us today...
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<ralsina> nessita mandel Chipaca alecu: want me to call?
<mandel> alecu: can you speak louder?
<mandel> nessita, alecu: will be pushing the new version in 10/15 min or so
<mandel> nessita, alecu: I'm going to run the test on linux, if everything is ok I'll let you know
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<ralsina> ok, off to the doctor. I'll check the backlog every now&then, may be back later depending on how it goes
<nessita> ralsina: good luck!
<nessita> alecu, mandel: when you're available, could you please (also) review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/go-to-web-button/+merge/68573 ?
<alecu> nessita, ack
<alecu> damn.
<alecu> nessita, I forgot to bring up the splitting issue during the meeting.
<nessita> alecu: right!!!
<nessita> alecu: I mentioned something to dobey a while ago, we agree he will ask review from us for every branch, and we should test that in windows...
<alecu> nessita, great.
<mandel> alecu, nessita: I have a question about the split, so the nautlius extension is going to a diff project?
<nessita> mandel: YES :-D
<mandel> nessita: hurray!!
<mandel> nessita: does that mean we get a setup.py and all the python things, right?
<mandel> so my evil question is, how will clientdefs.py be generated? 'cause that has the client version number etc… right?
<dobey> don't worry about it
<dobey> ;)
<mandel> dobey: ok :)
<mandel> nessita, alecu: branch is ready for review, I'm going to make it an EOD but if you send me an email with comments I'll read it and will fix the branch asap, if you are still here I'll ping you, is that ok?
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> ok, laters everyone!
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<alecu> nessita, approved go-to-web-button branch
<nessita> alecu: yey!
<nessita> alecu: you ok if I land this with only one review?
<alecu> I'm ok, looks harmless.
 * nessita agrees
<dobey> have a good evening all
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
<tntc> joshuahoover: hey, I'd just like to say thanks again!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-21
<mandel> morning all!
<fagan> Morning sorry about being a bit late had to make like 8 phone calls to locate my package
<fagan> but found it
<fagan> \o/
<fagan> The post system in ireland is so weird they didnt recognise my address even though they delivered to the same place the week before so they sent it to my mother's house
<fagan> so weird
<mandel> fagan: don't worry I think I'm the only one who notices at this time :P
<mandel> fagan: fancy to see a good code review?
<fagan> mandel: sure
 * fagan was grabbing tea
<mandel> fagan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper/+merge/68530 nessita does really good ones :)
<fagan> mandel: well I dont think I was asked to do anything more than ./run_tests and IRL tests too so never needed to go into that much detail
<fagan> holy shit though she doesnt like your code :D
<mandel> fagan: nah, dont worry, this is just for you to learn, part of the internship ;)
<mandel> fagan: is more the dialog, since I do have my comments as well hehehe
<fagan> mandel: haha well being nessita would be pretty hard to be in 6 months
<mandel> fagan: will certainly be impossible
<fagan> mandel: im sure there would be some mind altering drugs or something that would help
<mandel> nah, to dangerous
<mandel> fagan: will be out some mins, I need to go to the internet cafe to be able to do some updates, should be back online in 15/20 min
<fagan> mandel: cool
<fagan> Ill hold the fort
 * fagan takes 10 minutes to write up some notes to talk about with matthew later
 * fagan takes a break 
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> nessita: hey, if you are looking for mandel he is at a cyber cafe doing updates and cant get onto freenode
<nessita> fagan: ack, thanks for the info
<fagan> nessita: he had to reboot but should be back soon on the private irc
<ralsina> good morning!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<fagan> ralsina: im looking down the bug list to have a look at the triage policies if thats cool
<fagan> wanted to see how the big bugs get attention
<fagan> policy is a bad word I mean more what logs are needed for specific things and all that
<fagan> procedure is a better one
<ralsina> fagan: good idea
<nessita> hi ralsina! you feeling better?
<ralsina> nessita: MUCH!
<ralsina> nessita: even slept 8 hours and everything
<fagan> welcome back mandel
<fagan> :)
<mandel> fagan: yes :)
<mandel> there was something failing in the handsake.. I hate the internet :P
<fagan> mandel: lets make a replacement :D
<mandel> fagan: I do have a theory that proves that spaniards had wireless 1000 years ago :)
<fagan> mandel: smoke signals?
<mandel> fagan: yelling!
<fagan> im good at that :D
<james_w> hi, I've just set up a new oneiric  machine, but don't have an ~/Ubuntu One folder on it
<james_w> other folders are synced fine, and the control panel says that it is synced
<james_w> I've even seen notifications of files being downloaded
<fagan> james_w: thats really weird
<james_w> double clicking the folder in the control panel does nothing, but works for other folders
<james_w> any clues?
<fagan> nessita: ^
<fagan> I dont have a clue I didnt even thing the verson in oneiric was actually working properly yet
<fagan> james_w: on the website is the folder there?
<james_w> hmm, seems not
<fagan> james_w: thats even more weird
<fagan> check your bin
<james_w> but it's on my natty machine
<fagan> james_w: hmmm and there is stuff in it?
 * fagan realised that doesnt really matter 
<james_w> there are two files in the trash on the oneiric machine, both of which would be somewhere under my ~/Ubuntu One
<fagan> james_w: aha
<james_w> it's still on my natty machine, but some files may be missing, and there's a u1conflict dir
<james_w> which would be the dir containing the files in the trash on the oneiric machine
<james_w> and there's a whole bunch of the files in the trash on the natty machine
<fagan> james_w: well it sounds like some sort of sync issue but id need rye or someone to help debug it
<james_w> it seems like a rather unfortunate failure mode
<fagan> yeah its definitely something strange
<rye> fagan, reading
<rye> james_w, no Ubuntu One folder in ~home ???
<james_w> correct
<mandel> nessita: morning, answering on the MP the questions and commenting on the tests
<nessita> mandel: I answered, did you see that?
<mandel> nessita: yes, ill get an answer for that in some min :)
<ralsina> mandel: could we mumble in 5'? Short!
<nessita> mandel: in the mean time, I'll make a branch for the rename of the remove_windows_illegal_chars only
<nessita> mandel: so your branch gets smaller
<mandel> ralsina: can't, can it way 'til after the tandup, I'm having lunch :)
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> nessita: very well, pass me the merge proposal if you will :)
<rye> james_w, well, i am pretty sure ubuntuone cannot work w/o a root folder
<rye> james_w, ummm... could you please check whether ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log exists and whether there is something interesting there?
<james_w> Failure: twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly.
<james_w> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'int' and 'NoneType'
<fagan> Im going to give my standup now since ill be on skype during
<fagan> me
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Read the triage process for high and critical bugs
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * More reading of triage stuff (unless someone has some task)
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> NOTE: On skype at the moment talking about bug assigning will be a few mins
<fagan> next probably nessita
<james_w> rye, there's lots of that second exception. I also see it creating the root dir in the start of syncdaemon.log
<rye> james_w, could you please pastebin it?
<james_w> rye, syncdaemon.log?
<james_w> the first one, or the current one?
<james_w> (it's been rotated three times)
<rye> jamalta, syncdaemon exceptions, with int + NoneType
<james_w>  :q
<ralsina> fagan dobey alecu nessita DiegoSarmentero mandel:standup in 4'
<fagan> ralsina: already did mine
<fagan> and I though DiegoSarmentero's contract is up
<ralsina> fagan: why did you do it 12 minutes early?
<fagan> ralsina: going on skype in a minute for lp usability testing
<ralsina> And yes, his contract is up. He's still doing some stuff though, and he's welcome to join :-)
<ralsina> fagan: ok
<mandel> ralsina: ping, and ingnore the other channel one :)
<ralsina> alecu is not going to make it but I have his notes
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: so, we do mumble after stan up?
<ralsina> yes please
<mandel> ralsina: or can we multitask, I don't think I can :P
<ralsina> me neither
<mandel> ralsina: so after standup then :)
<alecu> ralsina, I made it!
<ralsina> alecu: welcome and say me then :-)
<nessita> alecu: heeeeeey!
<alecu> ralsina, the connection on the ferry is better than I thought
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/rename-method/+merge/68676 (trivial)
<nessita> dobey: ?
<nessita> DONE: bug #813099, bug #813157, reviews, meetings, QT learning
<nessita> TODO: ultimate details for bug #813099, make syncdaemon branches land
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813099 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: tweak account tab to match GTK's account tab (affects: 1) (heat: 47)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813099
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813157 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: no need to customize expanduser (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813157
<mandel> DONE: More fix-os-helper changes, saw nessitas replay, started writing a reply for questions and comments about the tests. Added an smaller branch that adds asserts for the events returned from the fs so that the do use the correct data type in paths
<mandel> TODO: Probably chat a little with nessita to see where we agree :), review her branch. Reporpose fix-os-hlper and others
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, go go
<alecu> DONE: almost ready branches for bug #803669, using the windows user id
<alecu> TODO: finish branches for bug #803672
<alecu> BLOCKED: need one more review for the unjelly branch:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unbreak-connect/+merge/68309
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803669 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Get the port numbers from the users' registry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803669
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
<dobey> me
<ralsina> DONE: calls. I was not feeling/coding well, went to the doctor, took the evening off because of that. TODO: reviews, installer fixes. BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: Registered ubuntuone-credentials and ubuntuone-client-gnome projects, started reorg splitting work
<dobey> λ TODO: reorg work, shim code, applly for motu, apply for ~ubuntu-desktop
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<mandel> ralsina: feeleing ok today?
<alecu> uhhh
<alecu> lots of lag
<ralsina> mandel: feeling perfect
<mandel> that is what she said
 * mandel is getting very good at this :)
<ralsina> they *always* say that to me :-)
<fagan> mandel: not really
<alecu> ralsina, stop eating crap!
<alecu> mandel, ^
<ralsina> alecu: definition of crap varies.
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> alecu: tha tis all yours :)
<mandel> ralsina: launching mumble right now
<ralsina> ok, so I assume there are no comments relative to the standup, thus EOM
<nessita> eom!
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: we're arriving at the port soon; I'll find a bar with wifi and I'll try to get to the meeting. But it's very crowded today because of the winter holidays, so please start if I don't show up.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<mandel> ralsina: felt from mumble :(
<mandel> ralsina: but ok, I'll got to the admin page and will add it
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> nessita: can you please take a llok at my comment in the MP and let me know what you think
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> alecu, ralsina: one more: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/rename-method/+merge/68676
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
<nessita> mandel: I read your comment, and my proposal would be to have the 2 tests I outlined there, plus 2 more with only the assertFalse(any())
<nessita> mandel: since in a test, it doesn't make much sense to have an assertFalse and before exiting a builtin assert
<mandel> nessita: why is thaT?
<nessita> mandel: yes?
<mandel> nessita: we can swap the around, right?
<nessita> mandel: not really.... as far as I can see
<nessita> mandel: wanna show me a code snnipet?
<mandel> nessita: sure, give me a sec
<nessita> of what are you thinking on, I may be missing something
<ralsina> IMVHO: if the function replaces, then you should test replacement, not removal
<nessita> ralsina: very good point
<nessita> mandel: also the rename of the method should be to replace_foo
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: ^ so I guess I can change that in my branch about renames
<mandel> nessita: yeah, we should.. I wonder if it is better to merge both methods in a single one, that way the logic of swtiching from one to other is encapsulated and we call it replace_illegal_chars(path, platform='windows')
<mandel> for example
<nessita> mandel: no, 2 methods is always preferred and more pythonic
<mandel> nessita: but then you have issues if one method changes and the other does not...
<ralsina> yeah, replace_foo and 2 methods makes sense
<nessita> mandel: what do you mean?
<nessita> mandel: with proper tests, that should not happen
<mandel> really? I guess my brain is wired in a diff way
<nessita> mandel: they are instrinsically different, let me explain:
<nessita> * when you have a valid path in linux and you need to mangle it to be valid in windows, you need to:
<nessita>  - grab the linux path, which is bytes, and create a unicode string with it
<nessita>  - do the replace in the unicode string
<nessita>  - return that
<nessita> * when you have a valid path in windows and you need to mangle it to be valid in linux, you need to:
<nessita>  - grab the windows path, which is unicode, and create a bytes sequence with it
 * fagan back 
<nessita> sorry, that last is not correct
<nessita>  - grab the windows path, which is unicode, do the inverse replace and *then* create a bytes sequence with it
<nessita>  - return that
<nessita> mandel: yes?
<mandel> nessita: yes, that is correct
<ralsina> so they return different types. That's enough to have two methods
<mandel> nessita: I was thinking of this order for the tests: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649110/
<mandel> ralsina: so.. are we using python as if it was typed?
<nessita> mandel: not at all
<nessita> mandel: but you need to have a clear API
<ralsina> mandel: taking different types is good. Returning different types depending on unclear assumptions is not. Remember listdir :-)
<mandel> nessita: honestly, I dont care that much, lets leave it in two
<mandel> ralsina: so listdir is not pythonic?
<nessita> mandel: is sad that you don't care :-(
<ralsina> mandel: it's confusing, is what it is :-)
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: new rename was pushed: restore_illegal_chars is now replace_unicode_with_illegal_chars, and remove_illegal_chars is now replace_illegal_chars_with_unicode
<ralsina> nessita: sounds good
<nessita> ralsina: and now that I see those names, I wonder if path_name_from_linux path_name_to_linux isn't a better choice :-P
<ralsina> hehe
<nessita> I guess no, I don't like the name 'linux' in the method names
<mandel> nessita: aint sad, I'm being pragmatic, you have your point of view, I have mine. It is already implemented by me in two methods, so why discussing? I did consider the two methods already, ergo I know its good and bad points. I'm challenging that implementation because we are writing very similar tests, which smells...
<nessita> is too restrictive
<ralsina> the long ones are mre explicit, and "linux" reeks of "you know what I mean"
<mandel> nessita: don't use linus, in mac os x is the same, as with bsd etc...
<mandel> use unix if you like
<nessita> mandel: let's stick with the one I pushed already
<mandel> nessita: ok, specially because we removed windows from the name for a reason, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<nessita> mandel: in the last rename, some lines go over 80 columns. I did not fixed that to avoid creating more conflicts with your branch, ok?
<nessita> mandel: so, when you merge, you will need to fix some conflicts...
<mandel> nessita: so, do you understand why I say I don't care? is more of a 'I consider both to have ts good and bad points'
<nessita> mandel: I understand what you said, but worries me that you consider having a single method is a good option
<mandel> nessita: yes, 'cause in ensures the encapsulation of the logic in a single location, rather than in several places, even if internally in that method is implemented in 2 diff one
<mandel> to make it even cleaner you could hide the maps in the implementation so that people are not tempted to use it
<fagan> mandel: bsd sucks man :D
<nessita> mandel: if you have 2 internal, different, implementations then you're not encapsulating any logic! :-)
<nessita> mandel: of course, +100 to hide the char map
<mandel> nessita: yes, since both operations are within the same method, let me show you (although this is just for the mental exercise, we wont be changing a thing :) )
<nessita> mandel: regarding the code snippet, I still see it and think the goal of the test is not the last assert. But I guess that got cleared up after ralsina pointed out that we're not removing but replacing
<nessita> mandel: so I would advice using the 2 code snippets I added in the MP for the 2 tests
<ralsina> mandel: the concern about the methods getting out of sync is fixed by roundtrip tests and maybe a comment on each method mentioning that the roundtrip should be invariant.
<alecu> ralsina, are we mumbling soon?
<ralsina> alecu: good question. Oh, the time!
<nessita> ralsina: I'm there
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, mandel, Chipaca: quick windows status mumble?
<alecu> nessita, It’s Time to Activate!
<alecu> nessita, got that mail?
<ralsina> Activia?
<nessita> alecu: yes....
<nessita> IT ENDS... TONIGHT
<alecu> hahaha
<alecu> I love this line: "Best wishes for your software development projects."
<nessita> alecu, mandel: mumble?
<alecu> yeah, right.
<mandel> ralsina: going sorry
<ralsina> mandel: I forgot too :-)
 * ralsina feels left out and did not get that email
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: this is waht I mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649128/
<mandel> ralsina: main idea, ensure that the function has the commutative property
<Chipaca> ralsina: OTP
<mandel> nessita: look at my comment ^
<mandel> nessita: I cannot hear you… :(
<mandel> nessita: but I think its my network the problem
<nessita> mandel: can you hear ralsina?
<mandel> nessita: mumble is done, I'll be back asap
<mandel> ralsina, can hear! what do I need to know?
<mandel> nessita: so what is the summary of the changes to be made in fix-os-helper, add the tests as you mentioned + a test that simply tests self.assertFalse(any for each of them, is that right?
<mandel> nessita: did the decorator explanation help you?
<nessita> mandel: yes to the decorator explanation
<nessita> mandel: pending stuff: fix the tests as per my code snippets, no need to add an extra test for assertFalse(any(...)) since we agreed that is not needed because of the nature of the function (it does not perform removes but replacements)
<mandel> nessita: ok, and merge with trunk and resolve merge issues, ok?
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: welcome to Canonical! (just got the official "new starter" email :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, THANKS!! :D
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: heeeeeeeey! welcome!
<fagan> welcome DiegoSarmentero
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, thanks everyone! :D I'm very happy!
<nessita> DiegoSarmentero: I have send an email confirming your flight to the agency, we'll have the electronic ticket tomorrow
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, awesome
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: traé alfajores al sprint
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero: bienvenido!!!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, will do!
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, gracias!
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, bienvenido!
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, gracias!!
<alecu> mandel, ralsina, DiegoSarmentero: please, I need one more review on this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/unbreak-connect/+merge/68309
<ralsina> And today, canonicaladmin magically looks ok on chromium. yay!
<ralsina> alecu: on it!
<mandel> nessita, alecu, ralsina: did you get an email from msdn?
<ralsina> alecu: I tested it yesterday and forgot to approve it, sorry!
<nessita> mandel: yeap
<ralsina> I did not, but I have windows licenses already
<alecu> mandel, yes!
<alecu> ralsina, ok... please, approve it!!!!!!
<mandel> superb!
<ralsina> alecu: done!
<dobey> man, ppa builds are slow today
<nessita> ralsina: I'm leaving to sign that thingy at the university
<nessita> I'll be back ASAP
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: have lunch too
<nessita> (but it will take one hour approx)
<ralsina> just coordinate mandel's handoff...
<nessita> mandel: how long are you staying?
<mandel> nessita: more or less when will you be back, we can coordinate it so I have a small break and I'm back to talk with you guys
<nessita> mandel: I can be here in approx one hour, depending on the traffic
<mandel> nessita: I can take a break and connect back at my 8 for example
<nessita> mandel: or I can do this tomorrow...
<nessita> let me do some phone calls
<mandel> nessita: look dont worry, do your stuff at uni, worst worst case scenario, tom I start at you 9 and we do then the hand off
<mandel> nessita: If not, we can do it later 2night, I have no problem what so ever
<nessita> mandel: I'm making some phone calls
<mandel> nessita: ok, but you seriously don't have to
<nessita> mandel: ok, I moved my thing for tomorrow
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> mandel: let me know as soon as you can make the hand off to me
<nessita> mandel: I'm not in a hurry, but maybe is late for ytou
<mandel> nessita: sure
<mandel> nessita: is not, I started one hour later today, so we are fine :)
<nessita> mandel: I imagine, I read you were drinking with 18-years old last night until 4am your time!
<mandel> nessita: I'm pushing the changes to fix-os-helper, will run tests on linux and will let you know
<nessita> ;-)
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita: yes, but I sleep an average of 4 hours… and with their conversation, I felt sleep earlier than usual :)
<nessita> lol
<mandel> so… while I wait for the branch to be done over 3g… ralsina, nessita, alecu, DiegoSarmentero want anything from Spain that I can legally  travel with from Spain, *?/: are illegal by the way :P
<ralsina> mandel: so are cured meats, sadly
<ralsina> BTW: expect marianna's mail soonish, but the hotel will be http://www.hoteljacaranda.com.ar
<alecu> mandel, a knife from toledo?
<mandel> ralsina: really? that is lame...
<nessita> mandel: corn noddles, they are sold in "Al campo", and they are very tasty and gluten free!
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, it seems nice! :P
<mandel> alecu: hahaha I'll be in madrid so no idea i I could :)
<mandel> nessita: I can get you those for sure!
<alecu> mandel, oh, then perhaps I can ask you for some board game.
<nessita> mandel: you sure? only if it's not that much trouble
<mandel> alecu: shoot, but dont make it too complicated
<nessita> mandel: of course I will pay for them, they cost something like 1.5 euros the 500g the package
<mandel> nessita: no trouble at all, and you have to get something out from the reviews, right?
<mandel> nessita: but do send me an email with the details, I don't want to bring the wrong stuff
<dobey> ralsina: oh nice
<ralsina> nessita: too bad you are not here on saturday. 2 minutes from the hotel a friend of mine has a organic producers market, I am sure they have any kind of noodles made of weird grains :-)
<alecu> mandel, try to see if you can get the main "battlestar galactica" board game in spanish. The base one, make sure it's not one of the expansions :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I may go there this saturday and get you amaranth noodles. I always wanted to ask somene to try those ;-)
<alecu> mandel, I can trade that for asado
<nessita> ralsina: bring them on!
<alecu> mandel, I mean, using you as a mule: I'll pay for the game :-)
<mandel> alecu: sure, I think I know where to get that...
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, noooo, battlestar galactica is awesome!!!!
<DiegoSarmentero> jejje
<alecu> cool
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, where did you play it? at toote's?
<ralsina> nessita: we went there with rayis last saturday. I'll try to convince the wife to go again :-)
<dobey> i am sad i won't be there
<DiegoSarmentero> nono...... i didn't play the board game, i mean the tv show........ and........... everything related :P
<ralsina> dobey: next time!
 * alecu had to look up "Amaranth", because he pictured "Amanith", and it did not made sense for a noodle.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, i answer above... :P
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, hahaha
<ralsina> alecu: amanith noodles would be so much fun! :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> answered*
<alecu> mandel, so, remember "battlestar galactica". That or a leg of "pata negra"
<mandel> alecu: 5 J I suppose...
<alecu> mandel, right! jajaja
<mandel> alecu, nessita, ralsina: please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper/+merge/68530
<mandel> DiegoSarmentero, nessita: which airport are you arriving to and when? we might be able to share a taxi...
<DiegoSarmentero> nessita, ?
<DiegoSarmentero> mandel, i don't know yet
<ralsina> mandel: they arrive at the local one, you at the internationa
<nessita> mandel: we arrive to Aeroparque, at almost 11pm
<nessita> mandel: and you arrive to Ezeiza, at 20pm, right?
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<mandel> nessita: indeed, so no point to share
<nessita> mandel: right
 * DiegoSarmentero is away: Not here... send me an e-mail! :P
<fagan> mandel: what IRC client do you use on your mac?
 * fagan was wondering what is a good one 
<mandel> fagan: adium
<mandel> fagan: I use it for a set of diff protocols
<fagan> nice
<fagan> googled but I got bad ones
<ralsina> mandel: expect to pay $250 for the car to the hotel (about 45 euros or so)
<nessita> mandel: I strongly advice to arrange the price before hiring the service, inside the same airport
<nessita> right after the custom control
<mandel> ralsina: joder!!! how far is it?
<ralsina> nessita, DiegoSarmentero: you can expect to pay about $100 from your airport depending on how much they rob you :-(
<ralsina> mandel: 50km
<mandel> nessita: yeah, I did learn about that last time :)
<nessita> ralsina: right
<nessita> ralsina: I may call a remis company from here just to see how much they will charge. Do you recommend any from your area?
 * mandel small brake, will be back in 10 min
<ralsina> nessita: you can call (011) 47435658
<ralsina> nessita: that's one from near my home, so not too far from the hotel
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita: I will ask them
<ralsina> nessita: $85 but no factura
<nessita> ralsina: we need factura... is it more expensive with the receipt?
<ralsina> nessita: they can make you an unofficial one, but if they have to do an official one, it's 100 so... no point
<nessita> ralsina: ok, is a good reference to negociate there
<ralsina> If you don't mind walking 6 blocks or so, you can go to the Maipú station of the "tren de la costa" and then $4 for the train, but I am not sure if they work so late
<ralsina> that's about half of the way
<dobey> yay
<dobey> sso nightlies on maverick working again
<dobey> ok, time to get some lunch. bbiab
<ralsina> same here!
<ralsina> see you all later
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, alecu: I am finishing the review after lunch (fix-os-helper)
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: ack
<alecu> ralsina_lunch, cool
<alecu> mandel, oh, and remember to say that you are *not* coming to work here :-)
<alecu> or you'll have to get a visa.
<mandel> alecu: yes, I know… I'm more worried about the diff between the passport pict and my current looks
<alecu> mandel, oh, so you've finally went ahead with your sex-change operation?
<mandel> alecu: call me mari carmen please
<alecu> "le llamaban juana la loca"!
<nessita> mandel: you around?
<mandel> nessita: around I am
<nessita> mandel: so, my head is close to explode. I'm seeing something in your branch that... if I got it right, scares me :-D
<nessita> mandel: can you please look the test in
<nessita> 75     def test_replace_unicode_with_illegal_chars(self):
<nessita> do you see something odd here?
<mandel> nessita: what?!
<nessita> 84+        original_path = 'test'.join(LINUX_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP)
<nessita> 85+        path = replace_unicode_with_illegal_chars(original_path)
<mandel> nessita: so you get test+ unicode_chars and then yo get test+illeglachars, right?
<nessita> mandel: not sure what that means
<mandel> nessita: since LINUX_* is a unicode to illegal char map
<nessita> mandel: so, in both tests, which tests different stuff, you're building the same original path:
<nessita> original_path = 'test'.join(LINUX_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP)
<nessita> original_path = 'test'.join(LINUX_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP)
<nessita> those are from diff lines 84 and 97
<nessita> mandel: that has no sense, one path should have the windows unicode chars, the other the linux bytes chars
<mandel> nessita: joder… que dia… no wonder the tests pass
<nessita> mandel: I can take over your branch, maybe that's the best option?
<nessita> listo, eso fue todo :-D
<nessita> mandel: I can take over your branch, maybe that's the best option?
<nessita> mandel: so, maybe you should call it a week already, and just do the hand off of your branches to me
<nessita> mandel: I'd like to schedule my lunch, but I want to coordinate the hand off from you first
<mandel> nessita: have lunch, I have a coffee to wake up and we handle the branches of, is that ok?
<mandel> nessita: just pushed the correct test
<nessita> mandel: I'll have lunch then, I'll be back before the next o'clock (ie in less than 45 minutes)
<mandel> nessita: I'll have coffee then
<nessita> lunchtime!
 * alecu will be out as well
<mandel> nessita: I need to walk we dog, he tried to scape because he needs to do his things, I might be back a little later than the next o'clock but not by much
<alecu> mandel, will you be pushing more changes to the branch?
<alecu> mandel, I'll probably be online in an hour to update that branch and probably mumble with you and nessita.
<alecu> mandel, or are you done for the day?
<alecu> allright, I'm off for an hour or less.
<nessita> mandel: I'm back
<dobey> nessita: here's a fine start for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/less-gnome/+merge/68713
<dobey> :)
<nessita> alecu: we will be taking over mandel's branches, including the one for review
<nessita> dobey: ack
 * DiegoSarmentero is back (gone 01:41:41)
<ralsina_lunch> nessita: if I understand correctly, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-os-helper/+merge/68530 is deprecated or already has needsfixings that are not in the MP?
<nessita> ralsina_lunch: is not deprecated. What needs fixing should be there that are not?
<ralsina_lunch> nessita: I was checking the backlog and saw your comment to mandel about a test that was not done correctly (using the same string to check both path replacement methods)
<nessita> ralsina: ah, yes, mandel pushed that fix before I could comment in the MP
<ralsina> And I was not sure if that was already pushed or not (the branch is big enough that it's not obvious :-)
<ralsina> ok then, back to reading
<nessita> ralsina: let me know how it goes
<ralsina> nessita: slow! :-D
<mandel> nessita: I'm back, how do you want to do the handover
<nessita> mandel: yes please
<nessita> mandel: mumble?
<ralsina> I keep getting to check the original sources because the diff lacks context, but it's moving
<mandel> nessita: though 3G wont be very good… sorry :(
<nessita> ralsina: can you join mandel and me, so the modules names start to sound familiar to your ears?
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> mandel: but just like this morning?
<dobey> yay, and sso nightlies building again on lucid too
<mandel> nessita:I was missing half of the conversation this morning, give me 5 min and I'll try to use the neighbords wifi
<nessita> mandel: nice!
<nessita> I'll grab some tea
<mandel> nessita: will ping when I'm in a decent connection
<mandel> or can use mumble, one of those
<dobey> watch out for solar flares
<nessita> dobey: is all red! :-D
<mandel> nessita: I'm back, neighbor is not there, lets try with 3g
<nessita> ack
<nessita> mandel: we're there
<mandel> ok
<dobey> nessita: mostly, yep :)
<mandel> nessita: se me oye?
<nessita> mandel: sip
<nessita> alecu: if you can, we're mumbling right now re: mandel's branches
<alecu> nessita, I'm having lunch, so I'll join on listen only mode.
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/649338/
 * alecu runs
<ralsina> nessita: which one takes unicode, "replace_unicode_with_illegal_chars" ?
 * ralsina is slightly dizzy with this branch
<nessita> ralsina: replace_unicode_with_illegal_chars takes unicodes
<nessita> as params
<nessita> returns bytes
<ralsina> okis
<ralsina> nessita: then there is something very wrong in test_replace_unicode_with_illegal_chars
<ralsina> nessita: we are doing "unicodething in path" where path is bytes. That is always false.
<ralsina> oh, wait, the keys a re bytes
<nessita> ralsina: I thought so too, then I discussed it with Cheepaca, and we agreed the test is right but what is misleading is the name of the mappings.
<nessita> ralsina: LINUX_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP's keys are unicodes
<nessita> so, 'test'.join(LINUX_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP) is unicode
<nessita> of course the test legibility will improve if we did
<nessita> u'test'.join(LINUX_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP)
<nessita> and probably picking better names for the mappings
<ralsina> nessita: I was about to put a needsfixing about u'test' to be obvious that is unicode
<nessita> ralsina: you do that, I'll take over this branch once all the needs fixing are in place
<ralsina> but then again line 99 seems wrong, because path is unicode, and the keys in WINDOWS_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP are strings
<nessita> ralsina: so, I first panicked like you when I saw the latests changes :-D
<nessita> ralsina: line 99 is this for me
<ralsina> hehe
<nessita> 99+        assert not any(c in path for c in WINDOWS_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP)
<ralsina> yes
<nessita> ralsina: you're right, path is unicode
<ralsina> that path is the output of replace_illegal_chars_with_unicde, which is unicode, right?
<nessita> and  WINDOWS_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP's keys are chars
<ralsina> it may work, but mostly by accident
<nessita> indeed
<ralsina> I am not sure what would be a meaningful way to do that though
<ralsina> Those are the only needfixes I found, probably due to ignorance of context in other places. The abundance of non-unicode strings in the tests makes me nervous.
<ralsina> I will make another pass, though
<ralsina> Of course, the exact same problem happens in the other test. We are comparing a bytes path with unicode keys of LINUX_ILLEGAL_CHARS_MAP
<dobey> just allow the lowest common denominator of legal filename characters?
<ralsina> dobey: we can't choose the user's filenames :-)
<ralsina> I wish we could!
<dobey> we can choose what filenames to not work with :)
<nessita> dobey: and we need to be able to sync your valid filenames in linux to windows
<ralsina> nessita: posted needsfixing on the MP
<dobey> nessita: you misunderstood maybe. my suggestion was to reduce the set of supported filenames to something that works on both :)
<nessita> ralsina: great! let's wait for alecu's
<dobey> so that would be a non-issue
<nessita> dobey: ah... oh
<nessita> dobey: I think that is a no-no, at least from previous discussions
<dobey> i don't see why not. ubuntuone != linux. we are our own filesystem. *shrug*
<dobey> don't know why you'd have \ or ? in filenames anyway
<dobey> it's not like they work valiantly well in linux
<ralsina> dobey: I get that often by using wget to download stuff
<ralsina> I get "?" and "&"  pretty often :-)
<dobey> yes, well, wget is not the smartest piece of software in the world
<nessita> dobey: I have several images called wtf?.png :-)
<ralsina> no kidding. It's dumb as a dumb rock
<dobey> nessita: stop that. :)
<nessita> dobey: but is fun!
<dobey> nessita: the ? is redundant there
<nessita> dobey: well, I have others called ugly!.png
<nessita> so...
<dobey> ! is ok on windows i think, so that's not a problem :)
<ubot4> dobey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * ralsina still has "ñandu ñoño.png"
<dobey> ubot4: trust me, i don't
<ubot4> dobey: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dobey> i have 我的光碟.zip
<ralsina> see? You *must* sync that
<ralsina> ok, I am done looking at that branch. My eyeballs are bleeding a bit.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i just hit the thisfred bug
<thisfred> hey!
<ralsina> is it the one where you start tagging things as "songs that have thunder sounds in them"?
<thisfred> HEY!
<dobey> no, the notification bubble showed an old filename
<dobey> when i copied the chinese zip file into my u1 folder
<dobey> hmm, and it didn't upload
<thisfred> Yeah, still no idea what is causing this.
<thisfred> I proposed a branch that doesn't fix it though
<dobey> oh, it is still WORKING
<dobey> but my network usage is nil
<dobey> only hits i get are typing in irc
<thisfred> this is unlikely to be the notifications' fault ;)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> it is definitely stuck
<dobey> but i don't see any evidence of why in the log
<dobey> it called MakeFile like 20 times, and there's not even an empty file on the server
<thisfred> Lots of MakeFile calls is also something I also saw in facundo's logs when he had the issue
<thisfred> I still think there are at least two different problems here
<thisfred> Well obviously, but I mean two bugs behind the two problems
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i just happened to hit both of them :(
<thisfred> well, one may be triggering the other
<facundobatista> thisfred, when I had which issue?
<thisfred> facundobatista:  the wrong filename in the notification
<dobey> facundobatista: my syncdaemon is stuck
<facundobatista> dobey, debug logs?
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: it's less than $100 (U$S25) to upgrade the hotel's internet from 4Mb to 10Mb for a week. I think I will do that ;-)
<dobey> facundobatista: nothing in exceptions.log, which is old. and syncdaemon.log has a bunch of MakeFiles, and a few Uploads for the same file, but nothing that jumps out as the problem.
<dobey> facundobatista: the filename was chinese, but also valid utf-8, if that matters
<nessita> ralsina: FOR SURE!
<nessita> ralsina: I need to download some stuff (?)
<ralsina> also, from 512Kb to 1.5Mb upload
<facundobatista> dobey, and it's stuck doing what?
<dobey> facundobatista: 2011-07-21 15:55:03,262 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 1; hash: 0) ----
<dobey> facundobatista: just kept doing that
<dobey> hrmm, though now it won't connect, because apparently ubuntu-sso-client got broken
<facundobatista> dobey, what do you mean won't connect? it says it's connected
<dobey> facundobatista: that's what it was stuck doing. i did a quit, to check if there were updates, and apparently the last time i updated sso, it was broken, so now it won't reconnect
<dobey> and now it is reconnected, since new sso works again
<dobey> and now i got a notification with the right filename
<dobey> but is still not uploading the file :-/
<facundobatista> dobey, that is very strange indeed... can you pass me the logs?
<nessita> ralsina: you available for an IU review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/unify-account-and-service/+merge/68743
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<dobey> hrmm, now it says idle
<dobey> and the file appears on the web ui
<dobey> i guess it finally uploaded it
<dobey> weird
<dobey> facundobatista: i must have hit a bug that was fixed already :)
<dobey> hmmmmmmmmmm
<facundobatista> dobey, the simple magical process of sending me the logs most of the times fixes the problem, that's why I always ask for them :D
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha self.ui.password_lineedit.setText("swordfish")
<nessita> ralsina: all credits to alecu :-)
<ralsina> too bad you are removing it :-)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on that branch
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> dobey: you may know this: I accidentally removed the 'systray' from my panel, and now I can find it within the applet list to restore it
<nessita> dobey: any idea what is the name of that applet? I know is supposed to go away, but I still need it for stuff like skype and sonata
<dobey> nessita: notification area
<nessita> ah! THANKS!
 * nessita hugs sonata back
<thisfred> nessita: so you use mpd?
<nessita> thisfred: I do. I love it, except when I have to use both mpd and mumble
<nessita> they both go crazy
<thisfred> heh, well, that would be mumble's fault I'm guessing
<nessita> thisfred: pretty likely, mpd only gets broken by mumble
<thisfred> I really like mpd too. I used to use it a lot in my previous job
<thisfred> where I set up an office radiostation with it
<nessita> thisfred: we use it a lot in the 'office' ;-)
<thisfred> yeah, it's really cool when anyone can add or skip music
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> I threat people that skips my choosing of music, but yeah :-P
<thisfred> hehe
<nessita> thisfred: I bet you're amazed by that ;-)
<thisfred> I had an mpd+autoqueue+icecast internet radiostation at one point, but since I was the only listener, there wasn't that much of a point :)
<thisfred> I wonder if there are android clients for mpd
<thisfred> yep
<dobey> alright. am out. have a good evening all
<ralsina> EOD for me, mail me if you need me!
<nessita> ok, I'm off for the day
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
#ubuntuone 2011-07-22
<tntc> So... google music for linux.
<tntc> I'm sticking with UbuntuOne.
<tntc> Lets see, a website for docs, a website for music, a website for mail, a website for dozens of other things...
<tntc> or I can just have a big folder and a few checkboxes.
<karni> Morning everyone
<fagan> mandel not around I wonder if its connectivity issues or if he is travelling to ar
<duanedesign> morning
<fagan> morning duanedesign
 * fagan beak 
<fagan> *break
<ralsina> good morning ubuntuone!
<fagan> morning ralsina
<fagan> ralsina: is mandel travelling?
 * fagan noticed he wasnt here 
<ralsina> fagan: he was going from mallorca to somewhere else and is not working today to rest for the sprint
<fagan> ralsina: ah ok I was worried he was just having connectivity issues or something
<ralsina> nah, he just has a long and complicated travel schedule
<fagan> seems so much quieter during the EU morning without him :(
<ralsina> we are not a very EU team :-(
<fagan> ralsina: yeah just me and mandel its a shame since it is the far superior contenent
<fagan> :D
<ralsina> sure. The content is the problem, not the continent ;-)
<fagan> hahahah
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<fagan> morning nessita
<nessita> hi fagan
<ralsina> morning nessita
<nessita> hi ralsina, how is it going?
<ralsina> nessita: awesome!
<ralsina> nessita: could I get a re-review on https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/show_spinner/+merge/68145 ? It should be ok
<nessita> sure!
<ralsina> Also, I want to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/installer-ui/+merge/67788 that has a +2 but with a conflict I suppose Diego hasn't gotten around to fixing.
<ralsina> So I will push that to a branch of mine and then ask for a quick check
<fagan> ralsina: need any testing done
<nessita> internet connection at the uni sucks :-/
<fagan> nessita: id bet my uni has a worse one
<ralsina> fagan: not right now, but I will in abuot 3 hours
<fagan> It goes at like 20kbs and has all the ports but 8080 blocked
<ralsina> fagan: Is that too late for you?
<nessita> ralsina: I made the paperwork I had to do, I'll come back home right after the stand up
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<fagan> ralsina: hmmm well then maybe I could break till then since id probably be better used doing that than looking at more bugs
<fagan> since my day ends in like 3 hours ish
<nessita> ralsina: I think you may need to merge trunk in in that branch... I see some things in the diff that were not there before, I think
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<nessita> ralsina: did you see my "trunk" question?
<fagan> ralsina: na its about dinner time
<fagan> ralsina: I dont mind
<ralsina> nessita: on show_spinner?
<ralsina> I'll check
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> nessita: tells me I have nothing to pull
<nessita> ralsina: what about doing bzr merge lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<nessita> into the show_spinner branch
<ralsina> Nothing to do
<nessita> ralsina: and is that branch pushed to the latest?
<ralsina> And it's not that I didn't push because there is no revisons to push
<nessita> ralsina: I'll re check in this end then :-)
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: ah! I know what happened!
<ralsina> ?
<nessita> ralsina: I have this scripts to branch stuff for reviews, which pulls trunk before doing anything else, and that failed due to internet crapness
<ralsina> ohhhh. It happens
<ralsina> fagan, nessita, dobey: standup in 5 minutes
<ralsina> alecu, too!
 * ralsina has not had coffee in 4 days and it's starting to show
<fagan> ja
<fagan> moi
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<fagan> dobey: ?
<alecu> herro!
<fagan> hello alecu say me
<alecu> fagan
<nessita> alecu: lol
<fagan> ha
<nessita> dobey: stand up?
<nessita> fagan: go
<dobey> me
<fagan> DONE
<fagan> * Read the triage process more for high and critical bugs
<fagan> TODO
<fagan> * help duanedesign have a look at the windows client
<fagan> * test some stuff
<fagan> * write up some stuff for the college paperwork
<fagan> BLOCKED
<fagan> * Nope
<fagan> ralsina: go
<ralsina> DONE: sprint organization tasks, canonicaladmin queue, cleaned up taleo, hard review, polished a bit some of my pending branches so I have cool stuff to do on the sprint, TODO: make a cute bundle, merge a couple of branches, BLOCKED: no, next: nessita
<nessita> DONE: meetings, hard reviews, landed a couple of control panel branches, started improving the UI to match build guide specs (bug #813073).
<nessita> TODO: land mandel's u1client branches in trunk
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT:  dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813073 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: do something after the user deletes "this device" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813073
<dobey> λ DONE: Nightlies/tarmac setup for u1client-gnome, pulled gnome bits out of u1client
<dobey> λ TODO: hack day, some releasing
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
 * ralsina high fives nessita on the "hard review" match :-)
<dobey> no mandel?
<alecu> no mandel today
<ralsina> mandel is off, going to madrid to come to argentina tomorrow
 * nessita highs five back
<dobey> ah
<alecu> hahahaha
<nessita> any comments?
<fagan> na
<ralsina> nope
<alecu> writing my notes!
<ralsina> TODO: write notes
<nessita> alecu: were you able to do the review? I was planning on grabbing all the energy I have a fix the branch :D
<ralsina> nessita: you need to go an an colacion-de-alcayota-powered rampage through that branch
<alecu> nessita, I'm half way thru it. I plan to finish it before our usual mumle.
<alecu> *mumble
<nessita> alecu: great!
<nessita> alecu: I will be traveling home from now to before the mumble, so we're in sync (?)
<ralsina> BTW: I have no idea how the tests on that branch ever work without a UnicodeDecodeError
<nessita> ralsina: before the changes, you mean?
<ralsina> nessita: oh, there were changes?
 * ralsina looks
<nessita> ralsina: nono
<nessita> but now, like we said yesterday, char in unicode does not fail
<nessita> but returns false
<ralsina> nessita: basically, for any non-ascii character, 'á' in u'á' fails with error
 * ralsina rechecks
<alecu> me
<alecu> DONE: ferry day, so not much done really. Worked a bit on bugs #803672 and #803669, started reviewing mandels megabranch
<alecu> TODO: finish review mandel, push all above branches, take over remaining sd branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: not today
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803672 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Do not start two instances of this process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803672
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803669 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Get the port numbers from the users' registry (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803669
<nessita> In [4]: 'a' in u'o'
<nessita> Out[4]: False
<nessita> ralsina: that was our case
<ralsina> nessita: but didn't we have actual non-ascii stuff there?
<ralsina> and u'a' in 'a' => True
<ralsina> but yeah, it probably worked by accident
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: so, depending on the "layer" the test is testing, the original linux-based tests will have to be changed to use either str or unicode when passing the values to our tested functions
<ralsina> alecu: but the functions always expect unicode or str (depending on which function)
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: and there should be few tests that need this: only the tests testing os_helper behaviour that's common to both platforms.
<alecu> ralsina, right: but not *every* function in syncdaemon.
<ralsina> alecu: oh, ok, that makes sense
<alecu> ralsina, most functions in syncdaemon should take the utf-8 encoded str that's already on the tests.
<nessita> sorry, internet went down
<alecu> nessita, does it make sense?
<alecu> nessita, let me repaste it
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: so, depending on the "layer" the test is testing, the original linux-based tests will have to be changed to use either str or unicode when passing the values to our tested functions
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: and there should be few tests that need this: only the tests testing os_helper behaviour that's common to both platforms.
<alecu> but not *every* function in syncdaemon.
<alecu> most functions in syncdaemon should take the utf-8 encoded strs that are already on the tests.
<alecu> nessita, ^^^
<nessita> right
<nessita> I'm not sure what you mean with:
<nessita> "depending on the "layer" the test is testing"
<ralsina> the only tests that should call unicode-receiving functions are windows-specific
<ralsina> right? Since on linux it's all utf-8
<nessita> exactly
<nessita> ok, I gotta go back homw
<alecu> let's say "inside most of syncdaemon" it's all utf-8
<Chipaca> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: I'll be back for the mumble, if the public transport behave :-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: pong
 * nessita -> brbs
<ralsina> blajk ping
<blajk> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> hi blajk, there was an email forwarded to you by claire a couple of days ago about simplifying the installer UI a bit
<ralsina> I would need an answer today since we are on sprint starting monday and want to have more defined goals
<blajk> ralsina, oh yes sorry! I thought I replied already! I do it straight away.
<ralsina> blajk: cool thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: I'm finally home
<nessita> gosh the city is insane today
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: I'm in mumble, not sre if we're having the meeting?
<alecu> nessita, I'm there.
<ralsina> going!
<nessita> Chipaca: if you can, we're in mumble
<Chipaca> and if I can't?
<nessita> Chipaca: we can either reschedule or do it without you, as you wish :-)
<nessita> Chipaca: what do you wish? :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: I wish it were saturady
 * nessita too
<dobey> Chipaca: you have a head start to that end, at least
<duanedesign> Chipaca: didn't you do a blog post or something on installing Ubuntu One on a Ubuntu Server?
<Chipaca> dobey: I'm thinking of moving to Uzbekistan to make that headstart bigger
<Chipaca> dobey: only thing stopping me is that I don't like double-landlocked countries
<dobey> eh
<ralsina> Chipaca: 2 hours to go and then you can ignore us for a week!
<Chipaca> what? sorry, i can't hear you through all the partying
<nessita> Chipaca: you must now I envy you very much, VERY much
<nessita> and not in the good way :-P
<Chipaca> yes, i know
<ralsina> nessita, alecu: here is Diego's branch of installer styling re-pushed with the conflicts fixed. I think I should just approve it: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/diego_installer_ui/+merge/68856
<alecu> ralsina, there's something in that branch that's making launchpad think whole files changed
<alecu> ralsina, either line endings or tabs, or something.
<nessita> alecu: end of lines
<nessita> alecu: but is ok, since ralsina had some files with windows eolds
<ralsina> fffffffffff ok, I'll fix it
<nessita> eols
<nessita> ralsina: I think is good to change all your windows eols to linux eols
<nessita> since that is the convention we have: all source files will have linux eols
<ralsina> nessita: I tried, I may have to change editors
<nessita> ralsina: I mean, I think we need to land these eol changes
<nessita> as part of diego s branch
<ralsina> nessita: oh, ok
<nessita> alecu: would you agree?
<ralsina> hey, I have dos2unix on windows :-)
<alecu> nessita, if we do a careful review of the changes, then I say we can land it.
<ralsina> alecu: it's the same as a previous branch that had 2 approves
<nessita> alecu: if you use meld, it will not matk that as changes
<alecu> nessita, ok, looking.
<alecu> ralsina, if you've carefully checked and it's the same as the one with two approvals, then land it.
<ralsina> alecu: I just fixed two conflicts and they were "all-file" conflicts that were unrelated to the branch
<ralsina> because the files had been completely changed in trunk
<alecu> ralsina, oh, ok.
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> ralsina: while tetsing show_spinner, I found out I can click on 'Sign In' even I did not enter any value as email nor password
<nessita> ralsina: I'll report in windows-installer, you may later move that to sso, ok?
<ralsina> nessita: please file, I will fix it in SSO
<nessita> ok, will report in SSO then :-)
<ralsina> or file in installer, I will change it ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: bug #814686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814686 in ubuntu-sso-client "QT UI: 'Sign in' button can be clicked even if not values were entered (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814686
<ralsina> nessita: thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: I will extend the bug report since the same happens with the code verification screen
<ralsina> nessita: I think I have a fix for that one...
<nessita> ralsina: so, I clicked 'next' in the enter verification code screen, and the spinner showed up
<ralsina> but yes, extend it, it's not the same thig
<nessita> ralsina: but,
<nessita> ralsina: in the terminal I can see how there was a BadEmailTokenError, and I got nothing in the UI, and of course the spinner did not stop
<ralsina> Yes, that is another bug, let me find it
<ralsina> once that bug is fixed, the spinner will go away when a popup appears
<nessita> ralsina: can you confirm where is the bug so I can evaluate if this branch can land or not?
<nessita> ah
<nessita> you sure? :-D
<nessita> if you're sure, this branch will have my +1 (please seek one more review, I would advice pinging Chipaca for help, since we're short in staff)
<ralsina> nessita: bug #805460
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805460 in ubuntu-sso-client "Entering the wrong verification code should give error (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805460
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<nessita> ralsina: reviewing diego's branch now
<ralsina> nessita: hmmmm I approved that one, it already had your +1
<nessita> ralsina: which one you approved?
<ralsina> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/diego_installer_ui/+merge/68856
<nessita> ah, ok
<nessita> ralsina: I wanna test it IRL, if anything comes up, I'll file bug reports
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I've just finished reviewing mandel's branch.
<nessita> alecu: wanna mumble?
<alecu> nessita, let's, sure. ralsina?
<ralsina> going
<ralsina> dobey: when you come back, maybe you can tell me why https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-windows-installer/diego_installer_ui/+merge/68856 did not merge? It complains about something I have no idea how to fix :-(
<ralsina> ok, I guess I missed the rest of the mumble
<nessita> ralsina: yeap
<nessita> ralsina: we decided you will fix this branch instead of me ;-)
<ralsina> hey!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: https://launchpad.net/~diego-sarmentero <- where did this go?
<ralsina> dobey: since he had no time to fix the conflicts, I pushed the branch under my name
<ralsina> Oh, ~diego-sarmentero? I don't know!
<dobey> ralsina: yes, but he's still the author
<ralsina> oh, mine, and his account seems to have gone away!
<dobey> right, why? and where to?
<ralsina> not the slightest idea
<ralsina> Now this is just weird. I am asking Diego by email, hope he knows what happened. I suppose I can start a new branch and just copy stuff in it
<ralsina> but I would hate losing the change history :-(
<dobey> ralsina: answer in other channel :)
<ralsina> I'm gonna have lunch. See you all in one hour.
 * nessita -> lunch too
<dobey> ugh, it's even hard to breathe inside, thanks to sinuses acting up too
<CardinalFang> beuno, I polished the music app some more.  I'm ready to release, if you approve of these changes.
<beuno> CardinalFang, what else changed since the last apk I saw?
<CardinalFang> beuno, I got rid of purple bar, and replace with orange.  Change the arrow on list items.  Changed the style of the active button at bottom.
<CardinalFang> beuno, so, see app now.  Compare to ....
<CardinalFang> http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chl=http%3A%2F%2Fsandbox.chad.org%2Fu1m-1.3pre2.apk&chs=260x260
 * beuno tests
<beuno> CardinalFang, push on to the market!
<CardinalFang> Yay.
<CardinalFang> I fear any time I have to break out Gimp.
<beuno> it's an erratic beast
<CardinalFang> I think I'm okay at it, but I know all programmers think that, so....
<beuno> CardinalFang, it looks much nicer
<beuno> thanks for adding all that extra polish
<CardinalFang> beuno, Okay, in Market now.  Updated changelog too.
 * beuno does the happy dance
<beuno> CardinalFang, \o/
<beuno> CardinalFang, you get to move cards into the release column!
<CardinalFang> :)
<alecu> CardinalFang, ping
<alecu> CardinalFang, testing that app, I get a weird "Exit" button when I hit the menu key.
<beuno> ah, me too
<beuno> as if the image is missing
<alecu> CardinalFang, it looks like the icon for the "Exit" button is a "Ubuntu One Music" png with
<alecu> mostly text
<CardinalFang> alecu, Huh.  That's strange.
<CardinalFang> alecu, thank you.
<CardinalFang> That image is the same as the header on main page.
<alecu> CardinalFang, oh, right.
<alecu> CardinalFang, sorry I didn't saw it earlier :-(
<CardinalFang> alecu, one "ant clean" later, it's fixed.  :\
<CardinalFang> I'll hack on those help and exit icons too.
<CardinalFang> alecu, beuno, remade, and updated icons.  Name it 1.4.  Published in Market.
 * beuno updates
<CardinalFang> Hrm, Market is taking longer than the usual 90 seconds.
<beuno> hm
<beuno> yeah, I still see 1.2+gx
<CardinalFang> FWIW, http://chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chl=http%3A%2F%2Fsandbox.chad.org%2Fu1m-1.4.apk&chs=260x260
<CardinalFang> I'd still like to know that the Market works, though. :(
<CardinalFang> beuno, 1.4 now.
<ralsina> nessita: ping
<nessita> ralsina: dying pong
<ralsina> whoa, what happened?
<nessita> ralsina: I'm absolutely angry at this point :-D
<nessita> ralsina: the branch is driving crazy
<ralsina> ok,hopefully not with me
<nessita> it will end up being a doll, but the process is painful
<nessita> ralsina: tell me
<ralsina> I have had problems with my installer script but I finally fixed them
<nessita> good
<ralsina> so, since the installer was not ready for today's USA people, it doesn't matter if I release it late
<nessita> ralsina: were you able to run syncdaemon with 'success'?
<ralsina> as long as it's tday
<ralsina> nessita: about to test it, actually
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> so, I'll give a report about that in maybe half an hour, and wanted to know how that branch was going. I am nt going to ask you right nw, though ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes please, ask me in 30 min
<nessita> I will try to cool down :-D
<ralsina> ok, cool :-)
<beuno> CardinalFang, hm, I can't see it in the market at all
<beuno> there we go
<beuno> had to isntall it via the website
<CardinalFang> beuno, I found it by visiting the other app, viewing "Other by this developer".  (Caching!  Grr.)
<ralsina> ok, with manuel's branch, syncdaemon doesn't start at all: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50146/ without it, it fails to upload with key errors: https://pastebin.canonical.com/50145/
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<ralsina> I couldn't try it on a clean account yet, this is with my account.
<nessita> ralsina: do you have this file? \\\\?\\C:\\Users\\ROBERTO\\Ubuntu One\\Aranduka Books\\delayed-action - Copy.zip
<ralsina> yep
<nessita> ralsina: you may have corrupted metadata due to previous runs...
<ralsina> nessita: could be
<nessita> ralsina: if you could try with a clean account, that would be the best
<ralsina> nessita: about to try it
<ralsina> Switching to clean user, so I'll be gone a bit
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> Ok, clean user with trunk syncdaemon: Uploads fail with KeyError, downloads work fine, unlinks (local => web) work fine
<ralsina> nessita:  ^
<nessita> grm
<ralsina> And that's on paths without any encoding issues
<ralsina> Here's the trace from the clean user: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/650238/
<alecu> hola DiegoSarmentero!
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, buenas
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, ya hiciste la valija? :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, jejee estoy en eso, hoy estuve cerrando todas las cosas en mi ultimo dia en globant :P
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, felicitaciones!!!
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, gracias! :D me hicieron una despedida muy copada..... y ahora a darle de lleno a Canonical!! :D
<alecu> \Q/
<dobey> have a good weekend all!
<androidangel> hello there
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, si vos sos fanatico de Battlestar Galactica, tengo algo para mostrarte cuando vaya! jeje
 * nessita -> eod
<nessita> bye all!
<DiegoSarmentero> bye
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I've only seen a few episodes of the new series. I've seen all the old ones, but when I was a kid.
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I got interested in the board game because toote recommended it.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ahhhhhh ok, I saw all the episodes of the new serie three times :P
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, wow!
<DiegoSarmentero> It is a really good tv show
<DiegoSarmentero> really
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I love Edward James Olmos, from both Miami Vice and Blade Runner. I should give the new Battlestar a go.
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, btw: my favorite all time series was "Robotech"
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, yes! that is really famous!
<ralsina> alecu: I suppose you watched all the Macross things that were not retrofitted into Robotech? :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, maybe I can't be imparcial jeje but from my point of view, BG has the best ending of any serie that i watched... and i have watched a lot jeje
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, ahahah
<ralsina> The whole idea of a series made by grabbing three random anime series and redubbig them so they (sort of) make sense in continuity is so meta people should study that in college.
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, i even made a web application that crawl the web, and obtain the calendar of any tv show that i like and notify me when a new episode is released :P
<alecu> DiegoSarmentero, I saw a few of the things that were cut in robotech, yes... I had some VHS with the "perfect collection": two robotech episodes plus two "original subtitled" episodes, and it was bizarre.
 * ralsina imagines a series made by pasting together "The prisoner" and "Lost"  called "The Island"
<alecu> ralsina, wasn't that already a series called "Fort Voyard" ?
<ralsina> alecu: you mean the contest thing with Julian Weich and Areceli Gonzalez???? :-D
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, that was a tv competition show
<alecu> ralsina, exactly :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, i think so
<ralsina> Nah, that's too bizarre to paste coherently :-)
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, agree jeje
<ralsina> I suspect Fringe makes more sense if you watch it mixed with "Bones", for example.
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, uhhh Fringe and Bones are really great tv shows!!
<alecu> or dexter with 6ft under
<ralsina> alecu: right
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: so Bones and Booth are ordinary cops that find increasingly bizarre murders, which are really caused by the interdimensional war that they never notice.
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, jejeejjee seems interesting!! jejee
<ralsina> And everyone they send to jail is actually completely innocent
<ralsina> All forensic evidence is of course explained by the twins from the parallel universe
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, the bold guy who appears everywhere :P lol
<ralsina> exactly. He worked in Lost, so we could mix that easily.
<alecu> you should throw in a midget or two, for good measure.
<ralsina> nah, too david lynch
<alecu> ralsina, no, let's have him dancing "forwards"
<ralsina> That will just confuse everyone! :-D
 * ralsina starts writing a short story called "Bonge" with his Bones/Fringe idea
<ralsina> Which apparently is swedish slang for an erection. Weeeeeeird :-D
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ralsina changing a little bit the subject..... have you ever seen "The Man From Earth" (movie)?? It's an amazing movie!!!
 * DiegoSarmentero can resist to recommend this movie :P
 * DiegoSarmentero can't resist to recommend this movie :P
<ralsina> DiegoSarmentero: doesn't ring a bell. Let me IMDB it
<ralsina> Nope, haven't. Any good?
<alecu> """An impromptu goodbye party for Professor John Oldman becomes a mysterious interrogation after the retiring scholar reveals to his colleagues he is an immortal who has walked the earth for 14,000 years"""
<alecu> not seen it either.
<DiegoSarmentero> ralsina, it is really awesome, it is one of that movies, when you realize that you don't need FX or anything else if the story is really great and the actors do an amazing job
<DiegoSarmentero> alecu, ^
<ralsina> """An impromptu  goodbye party for Professor John Oldman becomes a mysterious interrogation after the retiring scholar reveals to his colleagues he is the egyptian god of tulips and wants to see their student's bulbs"
<DiegoSarmentero> jejjeeje
<ralsina> Usually those two confessions lead to the same outcome ;-)
<ralsina> Ok, I am *GONE*
<ralsina> see you guys on monday, in person
<alecu> ralsina, see you!
<ralsina> alecu: I'll do a review for that branch before monday
<alecu> ralsina, I've just pushed two branches.
<alecu> and sure, they can wait till monday.
<ralsina> I meant user-id-tcp-port
<ralsina> so b-b-b-b-b-bye
<alecu> bye all too
<DiegoSarmentero> bye
 * alecu eods, eows, and says goodbye to irc for a while.
#ubuntuone 2011-07-23
<keithclark> Is it possible to share your Ubuntu One files with anyone else?  Like Dropbox does?
<CardinalFang> keithclark, Sure.  What are you looking at?  An Ubuntu desktop?
<keithclark> Yes, two Ubuntu installations
<CardinalFang> keithclark, right-click on file, see Ubuntu One / Publish, to get a public URL (Copy).  Or there's U 1 / Share to specify an email address.
<CardinalFang> keithclark, or, go to http://one.ubuntu.com/
<keithclark> Thanks, I'm trying the email address route to see what happens
<keithclark> hmm, doesn't seem to be showing up on the target machine
<keithclark> Is it supposed to take awhile to show up on the target machine?
<duanedesign> keithclark: did you get the email?
<keithclark> duanedesign, ah, I see now.
<duanedesign> oh cool
<keithclark> Thanks a bunch!  I see how it works now.
<duanedesign> grerat!
<duanedesign> great*
<keithclark> And thank you for not just telling me to Google.
<duanedesign> keithclark: if you have any other questions let me know
<duanedesign> keithclark: in addition to IRC you can also email me using our support form https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/
<duanedesign> just in case :)
<keithclark> Fantastic
<keithclark> Worked like a charm btw
<duanedesign> good to hear
<CardinalFang> keithclark, naah.  I we hated you that much, we'd recommend Bing or something anyway.
<CardinalFang> If
<duanedesign> ;)
<keithclark> Yikes
<CardinalFang> "Bing it!"  It even sounds stupid.
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: sounds like you stubbed your toe. "Gosh Bing It!"
<keithclark> Ubuntu it
<CardinalFang> "I know, let's name a search engine after the favorite expression of that annoying insurance salesman guy in 'Groundhog Day'!"
<CardinalFang> (The marketing guys swoon at the good idea.)
<keithclark> I'm sure it was named after "Bing, I found it" kind of a thing
<CardinalFang> That's what the guy said, just like that.
<CardinalFang> :)
<CardinalFang> Maybe it's where I live.  Never heard it before the movie.
<CardinalFang> Anyway, I'm rambling.  Good night, all
<duanedesign> night CardinalFang
#ubuntuone 2011-07-24
<keithclark> How reliable is the Ubuntu One service at the moment?
<keithclark> I don't want to invest in something that is always doen
<keithclark> *down
<duanedesign> keithclark: the latest client on Ubuntu 11.04 is real reliable
<tntc> keithclark: it's been pretty good for me. I haven't seen an outage, just a slowdown
<CardinalFang_> keithclark, file sync has been quite stable for a while.  If you're using music player, the playlist server was flaky for May and June, but should be good now.
<keithclark> Nope, just interested in the file sync service
<tntc> keithclark: yeah, you should be good to go
<tntc> be careful though: I'm 26gb away from my 250gb band cap because I synced 42gb to 3 machines
<keithclark> tntc I have no limit
<tntc> who's your ISP
<keithclark> eyesurf
<tntc> I'm jealous :)
<keithclark> I had to look hard
<keithclark> They are very good and local
<keithclark> I also have Primus at both my small businesses and they are unlimited
<keithclark> Just not Rogers or Bell
<tntc> keithclark: I have Comcast, and they are mostly good, but they have a 250gb cap. There's 100MBit service, but that means you'd hit the cap in 6 hours!
<tntc> I only have the 24mbit
<tntc> I'd switch to capless fios, but they aren't available anywhere in my state
<tntc> wait, ubuntu one is under maint right now XD
<keithclark> I have a slow connection but unlimited.  Does streaming just fine
 * pmatulis wonders why the down status of u1 is not advertised
<tntc> pmatulis: it is if you go to one.ubuntu.com
<pmatulis> tntc: should be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<pmatulis> tntc: or their blog or twitter.  all the places they say it should be
<pmatulis> tntc: of course if you try to use it you're going to get the result that it's down
<pmatulis> (i.e. going to one.ubuntu.com)
<keithclark> It seems to be down a lot.  At least in my recent experience
<tntc> When is this maint period going to be over?
<pmatulis> "soon"
<keithclark> Is this typical?
<tntc> it appears to now be soon? I'm not sure. the site is back up at least
<keithclark> No, seems to be down
<cinnamine> I clicked + 20 GB, then ubuntu one was down. Out of Space Exception? :)
<beuno> cinnamine, heh
<beuno> no, we're having problems with one of our databse servers
<cinnamine> okay thanks for the information :)
<pmatulis> beuno: must be pretty serious.  it's been down an awfully long time
<beuno> pmatulis, it should be back up, no?
#ubuntuone 2012-07-16
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, I asked a question about the mp, can you let me know so I can approve :)
<gatox> checking..
<gatox> mandel, are you seeing not implemented error when running the tests or just reading the code?
<mandel> gatox, reading the code :)
<mandel> gatox, there are rais not imple exceptions, why?
<gatox> mandel, i did that, because i consider that they are some important tests, that the implementation is platform specific, so if you are going to extend from that class, i wanted to force to rewrite those tests and don't forget
<mandel> gatox, so, is that test case ignored? or why I don't see any errors?
<gatox> mandel, the darwin or windows implementation, depending of where are you running the tests, is rewriting those tests.......
<gatox> the not implemented is in common
<mandel> gatox, and those methods, cannot be implemented in common 'cause is all about ignored paths which is in common, right?
<gatox> mandel, i didn't implement them in commonn because they have some "conceptual" difference in them, if you take a look in test_windows, they manage how to add the ignored path and generate fake events in one way, and for darwin in another way
<gatox> you can take a look at test_darwin........ with the difference is really obvious
<mandel> gatox, I'm looking at test_ignore_path looks so similar is a little concerning (at least in that tests)
<mandel> gatox, the diffs are minimum yet there is a lot of lines that are the same
<gatox> mmmmm maybe i can do a method to generate the fake event, and reimplement that on windows and darwin
<mandel> gatox, seems more logical, but how are you in terms of time?
<mandel> gatox, moved to the indicator already, if that is a problem I can take over it, no problem :)
<gatox> mandel, the last i heard was that i can stay with fsevents a couple of day more if we need to close some stuff.... not indicator tasks assigned already (as far as i know)
<gatox> so i can do that
<mandel> gatox, ok then :)
<mandel> gatox, that way I can focus on other changes
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, how is this failing for you atm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-processors/+merge/114906
<mandel> gatox, besides the path is ignored stuff
<gatox> mandel, give me a couple of minutes and i'll check
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<mandel> gatox, for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-processors/+merge/114906 I have fixed the failing test and I have nor problem with running the tests in darwin
<gatox> mandel, checking now
<mandel> gatox, should be revno 1294
<gatox> mandel, when i try to run the tests for tests/platform/filesystem_notifications it says: no module named darwin...... which i pressume is from the daemon
<mandel> gatox, ? can I see the full stack please
<gatox_mac> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094762/
<mandel> gatox_mac, please add to the path the python code form lp:ubuntuone-fesevents-daemon
<mandel> s/form/from
<mandel> gatox, with that there everything works fine :)
<gatox> mandel, no.... i added ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon to the path, and it fails in the same way
<mandel> gatox, how did you add it to the path?
<gatox> ahh i need to add the path to the python folder?
<gatox> not the project?
<gatox> ok, adding to the python folder it works
<gatox> tests ok in darwin..... let me check in windows and linux, and i'll approve
<mandel> gatox, of course, because the top dir is no a python package :)
<mandel> gatox, I did it a number of times at the beginning too hehe
<gatox> mandel, yes, i didn't even check that when i add it, then i saw the folder and i realize that :P
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to by food and cook it (store is next home) let me know if everything is ok
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 after my lunch?
<gatox> ok
<mandel> ralsina, I'll assume that is a yes :)
 * mandel small errands (buy food) + lunch
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> and good morning
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hi gatox, how's that fever doing?
<ralsina> gatox: obscure reference http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg5HSoX4H18
<gatox> ralsina, naaa.... i'm fixed! jeje
<gatox> ralsina, i rest ALL the weekend
<dobey> ralsina: hey
<ralsina> hi dobey
<dobey> alright. just mailed our list. see you all tomorrow (or later today if I manage to get everything finished up early)
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1?
<ralsina> mandel: yes but on IRC, I have people sleeping
<mandel> ralsina, sure, no problem :)
<mandel> bug 1017450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017450 in Ubuntu One Client "Problems with special folders on Windows." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017450
<alecu> very late but good morning to everybody!
<ralsina> good morning alecu!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<alecu> gatox: I've been doing some research on how to approach the sync menu, please ping me when you have some time to mumble.
<gatox> alecu, whenever you want.... i'm just refactoring some minor code
<alecu> gatox: I've got the techleads meeting in 30', let's do it after your lunch.
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mandel> alecu, hola, can you give me a review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon/+merge/114836
<mandel> alecu, please... :)
<alecu> mandel: it's over 1000 lines! why would I?
<alecu> mandel:  :-)
<mandel> alecu, 'cause you like me?
<mandel> alecu, and because is very easy and the length is due to a mv that just took a part of the file
<mandel> alecu, and shows as a rm of the code an addito
<mandel> addition
<alecu> mandel: ack
<mandel> alecu, what was it that convinced you, the 'because you like me' or the code issue? :P
<alecu> mandel: the "like" issue.
<gatox> alecu, hey! mandell has special treatment here?! jejee
<alecu> gatox: don't be jealous!
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> alecu, I knew it! hehehe
<mandel> elopio, ping
<mandel> alecu, facundobatista, gatox, when adding a new config for the ubuntuone-syncdaemon I need to provide a new conf file for darwin, although it sounds like something that should be in platform I think that putting it under syndaemon/config is better, what do you think??
<mandel> ralsina, cc ^
<ralsina> mandel: what's darwin-specific about that config?
<mandel> ralsina, in cofigglue you can add a new config file to add extra parameters to the command line, in this case is related to the use of the fsevents-daemon as the default monitor in darwin
<mandel> ralsina, so that that extra parameter is not shown on linux or win becuase it makes no sense
<ralsina> mandel: why not an option that does nothing on windows/linux?
<mandel> ralsina, 'cause is ugly? the amount of work is similar and this way we do not clutter the command line
<mandel> ralsina, but I don't want to add it to platform because it does not make sense
<ralsina> mandel: you can put it in the same place the other config files are, and give it a darwinish name
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that is the idea, but I also have to change the way the files are loaded under syncdaemom/config
<ralsina> mandel: hmmmmm ok, don't know
<mandel> gatox, please can I have a simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-filemonitors/+merge/115154
<alecu> mandel: you are talking about a "config option", not a config file, right?
<mandel> ralsina, meh, I'll propose the code and people can later complain :)
<alecu> mandel: a new config option, not a new config file, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes, in a couple of minutes, i'm finishing with the refactor for tests-darwin
<ralsina> if the option has a default, you don't need a new file
<alecu> mandel: that's what I call BDD!
<mandel> alecu, ideally a diff config seems cleaner..
<mandel> alecu, BDD?
<alecu> mandel: bitchin' based development!
<alecu> mandel: sorry, "...driven..."
<mandel> alecu, you mean, propose, people complain, adapt to complains?
<alecu> mandel: right!
<mandel> alecu, hehe could be
<mandel> alecu, I like the idea of adding an if sys.platform == 'darwin': blah because is easy, I fear that it does not follow the design we have had so far in all the other packages/modules
<mandel> alecu, I kind of like to be consistent.. but in this case seems to not be necessary
<alecu> mandel: perhaps we can make this an option for every platform, like "--file-notification-backend=..." but the options for linux and windows are only one for now.
<alecu> mandel: perhaps a bit shorter, even :-)
<mandel> alecu, yes, that shoulds like a much better approach
<mandel> alecu, specially if we ever have more backends
<mandel> alecu, with the default being in the code per platform
<alecu> mandel: and perhaps we can make the "..." be an id in a dict of module names that we end up importing.
<alecu> mandel: and then, only that dict should be in the platform module...
<mandel> alecu, yes in the __init__ of the monitors package which is in platform, is simple and nice because we can easily update it if we wanted :)
<mandel> alecu, yet, the id has to be passed to the platform code to decide if it is the correct implementation to use, if the daemon is not running lets use the user base one an ignore the command (maybe log it for extra info)
<mmcc> hiya
<mmcc> gatox, can I bug you about this - you pointed out a lint error I've since fixed here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/use-dirspec-get-cmdline/+merge/114720
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<mmcc> and I wanted to ask when the ubuntu-sso-ssl-certificate-qt dialog is used. AFAICT it shouldn't launch correctly on windows with the code in trunk
<mmcc> background in my notes here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/use-dirspec-get-program-path/+merge/114690
<mmcc> ^^ ralsina, alecu, mandel, anyone else ?
<mmcc> also, thanks gatox :)
<ralsina> Sorry am on a call
<mmcc> np, take your time :)
<mandel> mmcc, as soon as I'm done with some code I'll take a look :)
 * mandel is not great at leaving code in the middle
<mmcc> mandel, thanks, no problem. it's not necessarily blocking, just wanted to ask while everyone was around :)
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> oops, typing
<gatox> alecu, ralsina mandel dobey mmcc thisfred standup'
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> otp, so no notes yet
<alecu> otp2
<ralsina> so you guys go ahead
<ralsina> dobey is not around today
<gatox> ok, mandel last
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews, improve tests in darwin-tests-refactoring, starts reading the docs for sync menu and desing draft.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix remaining fsevents issues. mumble with alecu about sync-menu. Keep looking into sync-menu stuff.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<mmcc> me
<briancurtin> DONE: a few reviews, looking into how to do some of the unicode branches better based on review comments
<briancurtin> TODO: finish up unicode branches
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: fix integration tests TODO: u1db documentation update BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> oops, still typing
<mandel> me
<mmcc> DONE: windows path problems, hopefully
<mmcc> TODO: land branches, fix setup-mac
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NOTE: off thursday, friday and next monday to move
<mmcc> mandel
<mandel> DONE: proposed severla branches to clena fs events a little and merge the daemon code. Made changes to the option parse to add a new option to the ubuntuone-syndaemon bin.
<mandel> TODO: finish the extra arg parsing.
<mandel> BLOCKEd: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: reviews are welcome :)
<gatox> ah..... todo for me also: more reviews
<mmcc> brb
<mmcc> b
<gatox> mandel, you can re-review this branch now with the changes you ask for: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289 and i'll reviews your branches and mmcc 's after lunch
<mandel> gatox, ok, awesome :)
<mandel> mmcc, do you think you could do a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-filemonitors/+merge/115154 ?
<mmcc> sure mandel, I'll look at it soon
<mandel> mmcc, thx!
<gatox> ok, lunch for me
<mmcc> so mandel, where does ubuntuone.darwin.fsevents come from again? is that the daemon in your separate project?
<mmcc> oh wait, I think you said it in the irc backlog...
<ralsina> onwards and lunchwards
<mandel> mmcc, yes :)
<mandel> mmcc, is the python code from the daemon
<mmcc> mandel, ack. I just re-read your conversation with gatox
<mmcc> mandel, sorry - needsfixing - test_darwin still imports common from the old place...
<mandel> mmcc, sure, no problem let me check :)
<mandel> mmcc, he, side effects of using pipes, switching from one to other leaves the .pyc behind..
<mmcc> mandel: ah, good to know. need pipe-cleaners
<mandel> mmcc, yes, is a PITA cause things work even though it should 'not' be there
<mandel> mmcc, fixing now
<mandel> mmcc, I just pushed the new version with the fix
<mmcc> ok mandel, looking now
<mmcc> mandel, which tests should I be running for this? they're going further but don't all pass
<mandel> mmcc, just the ones under filesystem_monitor
<mmcc> mandel: ack
<mandel> mmcc, I need to do some black magic in the future to let you run all u1-client tests..
<mandel> mmcc, as with windows, getting the tests to run is harder than getting the software to run because they are integrations tests O_o
<mandel> but I'll get there :)
<mandel> gatox, some extra comments :)
<mandel> and with that EOD for me
<gatox> mandel, wait
<mandel> waiting...
<gatox> mandel, i don't understand your comments, this is made in this way for previous requests
<gatox> s/is/was
<mandel> gatox, what do you mean? the idea was to reuse as much as possible, that is great, yet setting a modules variable from a diff module for it to work is wrong
<mandel> gatox, same happened with the filesytem_notifications/common.py remember?
<mmcc> mandel, sorry right as you're leaving - did you mean just the tests under filesystem_notifications? those passed then just hung (in cleanup?) for > 10 minutes for me :(
<mandel> gatox, if it is a PITA we can land it like that and later change it
<gatox> mandel, can you show me an example of this being done in another way..... as far as i remember this was discuss it, and this was the solution that we decided
<mandel> mmcc, yes, tests hang there due to a thread not being cleaned but that is fixed in the branch that gatox is trying to land, so that is 'correct' :)
<mandel> gatox, possibly the same way we did under ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/common.py where you import the platform bits that you do not know how are implemented
<mandel> gatox, but not to worry, we can always use alecu to vote and decide :)
<mandel> that is the good thing of having to reviewers, no hay empates :)
<mmcc> mandel, ah, ok. next time would you mind saying a little more in the notes for a merge about this kind of stuff? ie, how to run tests, what to test, what should / shouldn't be broken? it'll make it easier to review things after you leave for the day.
<gatox> i'll take a look, i'm not sure what are you talking about exactly
<mandel> mmcc, yes, I should sorry I though you already knew all this little issues
<mandel> gatox, not to worry, ask alecu for his point of view and if he is ok with the current implementation I have no problem in leaving it like it is
<mmcc> mandel, no prob really. It just makes it smoother, esp. if you're not around to bug :)
<mmcc> besides mandel, I had to learn how to build the windows exe on Friday, so that completely flooded my mental cache :)
<mandel> mmcc, I know, I should have done it, sorry again won't happen again if I remember :)
<mandel> mmcc, lol yes, if something can be said about this code is that it makes you learn a lot of stuff
<mandel> ok, EOD, gatos let me know what alecu says and I'll approve as fast as lighting :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhh i think i understand... you mean doing: if sys.platform, etc, etc..... i'll change it..... but i'm pretty sure that this was alreadu discuss it
<mandel> gatox, got a bad memory or I was becoming japanese :P
<mandel> gatox, again, don't do work if it was agreed, ask alecu first don't waste brain cycles :)
<mandel> all, see you tom!
<mandel> have a great evening!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: vista user is getting this error which prevents him from completing setup: RemoteError 'remote_register_to_signals() takes exactly 2 arguments (3 given)' - i know i've seen it before but can't remember more than that, any ideas?
<gatox> alecu, are you around?
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: i haven't seen that particular error but we know of one similar to it (the 2 arguments, 3 given part)
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: yeah, maybe i'm thinking of a different error, i know i've seen the 2 args, 3 given thing in logs before
<mmcc> btw ralsina, if you're reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-filemonitors/+merge/115154 today, look at my approve comment for a summary of the caveats to run the tests on darwin.
<alecu> hola gatox, I was afk.
<gatox> alecu, can you take a look at mandel 's comment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289 ?
<alecu> gatox: sure
<gatox> alecu, can you please tell me if we should fix that inn common using if sys.platform: blah blah blah....... or as it is now, where if you are running test_windows.py, that module will ensure that the proper values are set in common in order to run the tests
<alecu> gatox: I don't understand why this is needed in common.py: ..."filesystem_notifications = None"
<gatox> alecu, that can be actually in test_darwin.py and extend those tests to add the patch
<alecu> gatox: I'm asking about alll the global assignments starting in line 54 of the diff
<gatox> alecu, as we are unifying the tests, there are some stuff or functions (to do things one way or another) depending on the platform..... the thing is.... should we do those assignments using if sys.platform..... etc, etc..... of leaving those assignment like that, and because of test_darwin and test_windows are extending common.py, just leave the responsability to set those values to the specific tests as it is now
<alecu> gatox: and also the stuff about common_tests starting in line 839
<gatox> same answer
<alecu> gatox: Use sys.platform? no. Global assignment? does not look right either.
<alecu> gatox: there must be some better way.
<alecu> gatox: I'm guessing the "template method" pattern, but I might be missing something.
<gatox> alecu, i don't understand which is the problem right now.... we are not suppose to run common.py by its own, so when we run test_windows.py for example, that modules sets the proper values.... but maybe i'm not seeing things clearly
<gatox> that sounds ok for me
<alecu> gatox: the issue is that all those global assignments are aweful.
<alecu> gatox: I remember nessita found a better way to do them, but I'm not sure if it was on the test classes
<gatox> alecu, ok..... i'll try to think another way to implement this.....
<gatox> but..... i'm not really convinced
<gatox> alecu, lost his connection
<gatox> (that message was for everyone ^)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: know anything about bug #1025070 that leo found on q?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025070 in ubuntuone-installer "Ubuntu one installer shows the package names and doesn't install " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025070
<ralsina> joshuahoover: not yet, have not seen it :-/
<joshuahoover> ralsina: well now you have ;)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: and I installed it early this morning, too
<joshuahoover> interesting
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we are getting rid of installer anyway
<ralsina> joshuahoover: soonish
<joshuahoover> ah, ok
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I'll assign to dobey anyway
<joshuahoover> ralsina: thanks
<mmcc> so it looks like jenkins has an out-of-date dirspec - how can I help fix this?
<ralsina> mmcc: ping sidnei
<ralsina> mmcc: since dobey is out
<mmcc> ralsina: ok.
<mmcc> lunch now, finally
<gatox> alecu, please ping me when you are back
<gatox> (if you receive this message jeje)
<mandel> ralsina, mmcc jenkins fixed
<ralsina> mandel: woohoo
<mandel> ralsina, well, fix, it runs the tests.. which mmcc had problems with
<ralsina> mandel: baby steps!
<mandel> ralsina, I think the config issue is easy but I'm not looking at it just now :)
<ralsina> mandel: it's late for you anyway. Go have a beer.
<mandel> ralsina, will do :)
<gatox> ok...... eod for me... i'll review my suggestions tomorrow with alecu
<gatox> bye!
<alecu> gatox! too late :P
<ralsina> alecu: <maxwell smart> missed him by this much! </maxwell smart>
<ralsina> EOD for me. See you all tomorrow!
<briancurtin> mmcc: did you ever get dirspec tests running on windows?
<mmcc> briancurtin: no, but it sounded like others were able to do it last week
<mmcc> briancurtin: why do you ask?
<briancurtin> mmcc: making it work via buildout is, for some reason, challenging
<mmcc> briancurtin: for automated testing? or just getting the current trunk using buildout?
<briancurtin> mmcc: getting trunk's run-tests.bat to work in a buildout env. not specifically for jenkins, just for me being able to run it
<briancurtin> mmcc: maybe i'll check tomorrow with whoever did get it working in their env and see what the deal is
<mmcc> briancurtin: ah, ok. yeah, I had a real hard time too… dobey told me who did it, let me see if I have it in the scrollback
<mmcc> briancurtin: according to this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/python3/+merge/114713 -- gatox is the last person to run the windows tests.
<briancurtin> ah, i think they have the non-buildout way setup
<mmcc> ok, dinner...
#ubuntuone 2012-07-17
<wi43> any ubuntuone core teamers up?
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<czajkowski> mornign
<czajkowski> mandel: have a good weekend :)
<mandel> czajkowski, so so :)
<mandel> czajkowski, ran a lot hehehe
<czajkowski> I'm sure!
<czajkowski> mandel: do you happen to know if there are any plans to make the web U1 more useful?  Ie. Under files/photos being able to sort the pictures by dates or size/name ?
<mandel> czajkowski, yes, there are works to change the web, when, no idea
<czajkowski> cool wont report the bug so
<mandel> czajkowski, but I know that you can ask beuno about it
<mandel> czajkowski, do report the bug :)
<mandel> czajkowski, maybe something was forgotten
<czajkowski> I have OODLES of pictures due to phone uploading them automatically which I love, but no way to sort them now
<czajkowski> aquarius: ^^
<mandel> czajkowski, maybe JamesTait can give us some info ;)
<czajkowski> mandel: I'll end up pinging everyone now at this rate :)
<mandel> maybe in #canonical though..
<mandel> czajkowski, ask in #u1-internal more info is usually found there
<czajkowski> ah well tis a public question I dont mind waiting to have the chat here. thanks though
<JamesTait> czajkowski: Hi! :)
<czajkowski> JamesTait: HELLO!
<JamesTait> czajkowski: There's always something happening in the web UI. :)
<czajkowski> can it be made nicer :)
<JamesTait> czajkowski: I think the focus of our attention at the moment is more performance, though.
<czajkowski> JamesTait: http://twitpic.com/a8lkd0/full  thats only 1/4 of a page
<czajkowski> I love U1 on my phone for files! it's brilliant, and I love the way I now have a back up of my pics. But not being able to make sense of all them ther on the web is a bit frustrating as I delete some on my phone and spring clean it sometimes. I need to be able to sort through the colums so I can update it there also
<JamesTait> czajkowski: There's an awful lot going on behind the scenes at the moment which will make the web UI more responsive, and enable us to develop more "value-add" services around people's files and other synchronised data.
<czajkowski> great stuff
<czajkowski> thanks
<JamesTait> Like re-enabling Facebook contact sync, for example. ;)
<czajkowski> am still trying to work out how to get my phone to use the pictures from Fb it used to on old phone, but not this one. Which means I'e no clue when people ring who Im talking to as useless with faces/names
<gatox> good morning
<gatox> ralsina, ping! are you here?? we have a mumble with lisettte if you can
<ralsina> hello gatox, I am starting mumble
<ralsina> sorry I'm late, had to go to a bar
<gatox> ralsina, no problem!
<mandel> ralsina, early drinking ;)
<ralsina> hola mandel!
<ralsina> mandel: computers are driving me to drink
 * ralsina waits for google's driverless cars for that joke to work
<mandel> ralsina, hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, I know the feeling :)
<mandel> ralsina, do you feel able to do a review?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, superb! here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-processors
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<mandel> ralsina, I'm so close to get these things landing today :)
<ralsina> mandel: said the terrorist in the jet
<ralsina> ok, bad taste
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<mandel> ralsina, my taste
<mandel> ralsina, but yeah, proposing the changes for the code that allows to pass the monitor via command line using --fs_monitor=default or --fs_monitor=daemon
<ralsina> To compensate http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/funny-pictures-cyoot-kitteh-of-teh-day-look-at-me-not-crying-over-spilt-milk.jpg
<ralsina> yay
<ralsina> mandel, use items insteadof iteritems for python3 compatibility
<ralsina> or at least for not-more-incompatibility
<mandel> ralsina, where did I use that?
<ralsina> mandel: line 26 of the diff
<mandel> ralsina, can you add that in the comment? I did a move from one to another so is possible old code
<ralsina> mandel: there
<ralsina> is there something broken in your bzr mv? ;-)
<ralsina> oh, not a mv, just a move-out
<ralsina> ok, other than that it looks good on a quick code review
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I was moving part of the code out of a file to make the import nicer
<mandel> ralsina, is later used to have more than one implementation on darwin and not re-implement the notifier
<mandel> ralsina, question, items is present in python2.6? and which is the latests python we support?
<ralsina> mandel: items is in 2.4 or so
<mandel> great!
<ralsina> mandel: it's just that it's slightly less efficient because it's not a generator
<mandel> ack
<mandel> ralsina, I'm running the tests, I'll push asap and will let you know
 * mandel wonders why or tests are sooo slow
<gatox> alecu, please let me know when you are here
<ralsina> have to go back to the mothership
<ralsina> will be back online in 15' or so
<mandel> ralsina, change pushed
<ralsina> mandel: re-looking
<dobey> holas
<mandel> dobey, buenas!
<mandel> I'm off to have lunch :)
<mandel> bbl
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> mandel: buen provecho
<mandel> dobey, gracias! ha este paso hablaras espanol todo el rato :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> hopefully can get all these releases done today, and done quickly
<gatox> brb... need to restart!
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<dobey> hrmm, dailies broken for dirspec on natty/lucid now though, because of python3 stuff
<alecu> good day, sunshine!
<alecu> gatox: ehlo!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu, do you have 5 min to mumble?
<alecu> gatox: for you sir?
<alecu> gatox: always!
<gatox> alecu, :D thx
<gatox> on mumble!
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<ralsina> dobey: it has BEEN. For over a WEEK
<dobey> weak.
<ralsina> he
<mandel> alecu, do you think you will have time to finish the review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon/+merge/114836
<mandel> alecu, sorry for begin a PITA but is blocking some other branches :)
<mandel> ralsina, last branch regarding fsevents on darwin proposed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/daemon-options/+merge/115354 if that pass we are in a situation in which we can run u1 using the fsevents work from gatox or the daemon
<mandel> the default is the fsevents one but we can talk on how to integrate this with the installer work
<ralsina> mandel: am on call (for a change) but will look at it
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<dobey> brb, need to run an errand.
<mandel> briancurtin, are you dealing with the broken test on windows?
<ralsina> mandel: can you write the commit message in the standard format ? Like " - Added command line option to choose filesystem monitor (LP:1234567)."
<gatox> ralsina, do you have a couple of minutes to mumble?? alecu and i are already there
<mandel> ralsina, is there a bug number?
<mandel> ralsina, I'll create a bug
<briancurtin> mandel: didnt know they were broken. i guess i need to set a notification to watch u1-internal
<mandel> briancurtin, you can add one in the irc client to tell you when jenkins cries :)
<mandel> briancurtin, if you are not I can take care of it, seems like a unicode error.. which is weird 'cause we should have not touched anything regarding the config
<ralsina> gatox: I just finished 90 minutes of mumble, I'll be there in 2'
<briancurtin> mandel: either way is fine with me. i'm working on making dirspec tests work with buildout but i can switch to this unicode thing
<mandel> briancurtin, I'll take care of it then, it should not be too much work and I don't like to have broken tests :)
<alecu> gatox: I
<alecu> 'm back
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: mumble then?
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<alecu> me-otp
<mmcc> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: trying to make sure i get unicode correct
<briancurtin> TODO: finish up this dirspec/buildout thing, unicode
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: manuel 1-1 call, design call, pre-mgmt-call call, mgmt call, alecu+gatox call, gatox+lisette call, tech leads call, see a theme here? design reviews, reviews TODO: more 1-1s? more reviews, etc. BLOCKED: no NOTE: starting vacation tomorrow if big boss approves , will be around anyway in a limited role NEXT gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Mumble and mumble, reviews, read menu docs.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix branch with refactor. Start working on the indicator menu.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> COMMENT:
<gatox> vacation from July 23 to July 31
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: investigation into parser generators that work with C and Python. Gave up on that for now TODO: implement combine mapping BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> DONE: reviews, fix up dirspec python3 branch from reviews, SRU verification, holiday
<dobey> TODO: releases/uploads, investigate twisted-less dev-tools, work on some reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, finish SRU verification poking
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: discussed dbusmenu with charles, and then with gatox and ralsina, worked on the fixes requested in review for the upstream twisted bug that opened spurious consoles on windows
<alecu> TODO: walkthru statusaggregator with gatox, do mac reviews, more twisted, more py3k
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, symlink packaging, config file debugging
<mmcc> TODO: more reviews, finish symlink .app, mb help fix dirspec jenkins
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NOTE: Still want to discuss ubuntu-sso-ssl-certificate-qt launching
<mmcc> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Proposed all branches to finish the events work.
<mandel> TODO: fix bug 1025694. Get reviews.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no yet reviews are a must
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025694 in Ubuntu One Client "Config test failing on windows" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025694
<alecu> mmcc: let me know if you want to mumble re: ubuntu-sso-ssl-certificate-qt
<mandel> mmcc, what is wrong with jenkins?
<mmcc> mandel, it needs to get a new dirspec - the changes we just made in u1-client require dirspec trunk
<mandel> mmcc, told you last night I fixed it :)
<alecu> mmcc: the tl;dr about ubuntu-sso-ssl-certificate-qt is that we are not using it right now, and we won't be using it in the foreseable future.
<mandel> mmcc, should be in the backlog, around my 10 m or something like that
<mmcc> mandel: oh, great then. I thought you said you knew how, didn't realize it was fixed already :) thanks!
<mandel> mmcc, no problem :)
<mmcc> alecu, ok - that explains how it could be broken and no one noticed :)
<mandel> alecu, we might as well remove it, right?
<ralsina> mmcc: that's for allowing the user to use a broken cert. We should not provide broken certs ;-)
<mmcc> alecu: well, it should be unbroken by the sso-client branch I've put together, anyway, since it used the same API as the proxy-creds dialog
<mmcc> dobey: when you get a chance, the sso-client path finding branch needs your re-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/use-dirspec-get-program-path/+merge/114690
<alecu> mmcc: why "unbroken"?
<dobey> mmcc: thanks, i thought there was one of those i needed to re-poke :)
<gatox> alecu, i'm lookint at statusaggregator and it seems quite simple, so maybe we don't need the walkthrough
<mmcc> alecu, the way it is now, before my fix, utils/runner/qt.py spawn_program() would look at the sso-ssl-certificat-qt exe name and see that it doesn't end in .exe, and try to run it as 'python.exe ubuntu-sso-ssl-certificate-qt'. -- this was because there was code in ubuntu_sso/__init__ to add .exe to the executable names if sys.frozen=True, but that code left out the sso-ssl name.
<dobey> ralsina: actually, it was for allowing the user to accept a broken cert from a proxy, iirc; and we don't provide those certs :)
<mmcc> alecu if you're really curious there's more detail in my comments here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntu-sso-client/use-dirspec-get-program-path/+merge/114690
<ralsina> dobey: even worse, we don't support proxy certs ;-)
<gatox> alecu, so, i'm going to count until 5.... and if you don't answer i'll assume you agree with me and have lunch...
<gatox> :P
<gatox> ok then! :D lunch for gatox \o/
<dobey> ralsina: right, it's a half complete feature, so i don't think that program ever actually gets launched, currently
<ralsina> dobey: yes. We should disable it from the bundles
<dobey> ralsina: eh, i don't think saving the 30 bytes or whatever it is for that script is a big enough gain for the trouble to do that :)
<ralsina> dobey: on windows it's like 4k. And on mac before we do symlinks, it's probably 150MB :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: I'm doing symlinks now. still, I'll leave it out anyway
<dobey> well, fixing the py2app problem on mac will fix that :P
 * gatox lunch
<gr72> (gr72) Hey guys, i downloaded the ubuntu one app for android, and it keeps trying to use my google account affiliated with my android tablet. And it wont allow me to use the account I made from my browser.
<dobey> karni: ^^
<karni> gr72: Hi
<karni> gr72: What do you mean by "it keeps tring to use your google account" ?
<karni> gr72: or, should I say, what do you mean by "it wont allow you to use.." ?
<karni> gr72: You can log in with any account you want. U1F > Menu > Settings > Preferences > Advanced settings > Remove from U1, then log in with whatever e-mail you have registered on Ubuntu One
<gr72> When i try to login fom the app, it automatically fills in my gmail e,ail that i have associated with my android tablet, and when i try to use the login that i regestered from my browser, it bringa up a window saying that ubuntu one doesnt support multiple accounts amd that i need to delete one
<gr72> Ok ill try that. One se.
<karni> gr72: remove the Ubuntu One account from your Accnts & Sync, then upgrade Ubuntu One Files
<karni> gr72: Where have you downloaded the apk from?
<gr72> Google play.
<karni> gr72: You have to remove your Ubuntu One account from the Accounts & Sync first. U1F does not support multiple accounts at that time.
<gr72> Sorry,how do i upgrade an app? And yes i've removed it fom accounts and syn
<gr72> This is my firat android.
<karni> gr72: If you downloaded it today from google play, you have the most recent version :)
<gr72> Kk
<karni> gr72: I see, good for you! :)
<karni> gr72: I'll have to go away now for a call, but I'll be around soon. I'll answer any of your questions.
<gr72> Thanks, i dislike apple, and android is open source. And thanks, ill try to login now.
<mmcc> dobey, did you see that failed merge? it's just those lint errors stopping it right? looks like most of them are it not finding devtools...
<dobey> mmcc: ah crap. your branch failed to land
<dobey> mmcc: yes, i know what the problem is. will fix it immediately after lunch
<mmcc> dobey ok cool, thanks!. let me know if you need me to do anything.
<dobey> also
<dobey> i hate pylint
<mmcc> +1
<dobey> pylint is broken, and we depend on a patch to logilab-astng (i think that's the right one of the cacaphony of libraries logilab provides and pylint requires), which fixes our use case, but presumably breaks other use cases.
<dobey> i wish we could just move everything over to pyflakes
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> going to lunch. bbiab
<gr72> karni: im now getting an authntication error saying that the login is unauthorized.
<ralsina> dobey: pyflakes has its own issues. I am using it in a personal project and when it gives you a bogus warning there's no way to disable it except twisting your code to its taste
<karni> gr72: Please go to Date & time settings of your device and make sure "Automatic" is selected, as well as time zone is properly set.
<karni> gr72: This "unauthorized" problem is almost always related to wrong time settings.
<dobey> ralsina: so we can get those issues fixed; and much more easily than in pylint, which is way overly complex, and we have to patch anyway for it to work for us.
<dobey> anyway, really lunch
<ralsina> dobey: bon appetit!
<gr72> I dont have an automatic optin, btw this is samsung galaxy 10.1 tab.
<gr72> *option
<karni> gr72: Could you make sure your tablet time is close to your computer time (hopefully it syncs with NTP)
<gr72> I made the ubuntu one acciunt from my tablet. I dont run ubuntu at home, I run arch and qubesOS.
<gr72> *account
<karni> ah I see
<karni> gr72: But you do have a clock there, don't you :)
<karni> gr72: Your tablet date/time is most probably off. That is the problem.
<gr72> O.k. One sec.
<gr72> karni: thanks. That worked. I had the wrong timezone and it was off by a minute.
<karni> gr72: hah :) the minute is nothing, but wrong timezone indeed doesn't help :) awesome! thanks
<gr72> No, thank you. Another random question. Has ubuntu one thought about joining the 'cloud' computing area? Do you think adding an 'openstack' feature to ubuntu would help you any?
<karni> gr7.. No.
<mandel> dobey, ping
<mmcc> I have a style question - we have a few deep module hierarchies like a/b/c/d, and in a/__init__ we do things like foo = a.b.c.d.foo -- is this just because it's nicer to import a.foo elsewhere or what? I can understand if it's something like platform.darwin.foo and we want to access it as platform.foo, but there are other cases where there's only one implementation and we still have a 'shortcut' assignment...
<dobey> mandel: hi
<mandel> dobey, hello!
<dobey> mmcc: i'd say we shouldn't do that, in general. the specific platform-spcific abstraction case is special though, of ocurse
<mandel> dobey, question, when you made the move away from ubuntu_sso.xdg you removed a call to native_path that was doing a decode('utf8') to the xdg_path, was that intended?
<mandel> dobey, that is the reason why tests fail on windows
<mandel> could just be a mistake very easy to solve :)
<mmcc> ack dobey, that sounds like a good rule of thumb to me...
<dobey> mandel: yes.
<mandel> dobey, yes intended, yes re-add it?
<dobey> mandel: yes, intended. can you point to the specific call that was doing that, and is breaking that test, so i can look at the code?
<mandel> dobey, sure, atm the failing tests is https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/view/Windows/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/93/testReport/tests.syncdaemon.test_config/UnicodePathsTestCase/test_get_config_files_path_encoding/
<mandel> dobey, the main issue is that if you don't do the decode it will be using the default platform one which is not utf8 but mbcs on windows
<mandel> dobey, the native_path call was removed in rev no 1262.1.1
<dobey> mandel: right, i know where the test is. i'm more interested in which line of code changed
<dobey> and why it's breaking that test
<mandel> dobey, line 168 in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/config.py use to have: xdg_config_dir = native_path(xdg_config_dir)
<mandel> dobey, you removed that line and the decode is not longer used
<briancurtin> gatox: when you got dirspec tests to run on windows...uh, what did you do and how did you do it?
<dobey> mandel: looking
<gatox> briancurtin, install python-testtools and python-setuptools with easy_install, and then execute the test
<mandel> dobey, is not a terrible problem, it was harder to find what changed :)
<mmcc> mandel, I left you a nice long comment about your daemon-options branch. two quick fixes and some discussion that you may decide to argue should be left to a different branch :)
<mandel> dobey, I have a bug number for the issue: bug 1025694
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025694 in Ubuntu One Client "Config test failing on windows" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025694
<mandel> mmcc, great, I'll take a look tom in my morning :)
<briancurtin> gatox: after you installed those two things, you ran it from run-tests.bat or something else?
<gatox> run-tests.bat
<mandel> mmcc, I can fix all those in that branch with no problem, will be ready to a re-review tom :)
<mandel> mmcc, better be consistent with the imports, and I have no problem in renaming the method
<mmcc> mandel: sounds good. I'll be sure to do the re-review tomorrow, since I'm gone for 3 days starting Thursday.
<mandel> mmcc, ok, the I'm sure it will be ready :)
<mmcc> (although if it were an emergency I could look at things from the road over the weekend)
<dobey> mandel: i wonder why that test didn't fail on linux
<mandel> dobey, it has a skip :)
<dobey> :(
<mandel> dobey, not big deal, we found it and is a super easy fix
<mandel> dobey, do we re-add the decode or do something else?
<dobey> mandel: well, i am guessing the test is wrong
<mandel> dobey, we should ask nessita AFAIK she wrote it
<dobey> mandel: right, but that was before we had to consider python3 for anything, and could do stuff wrong and it would "work"
<mandel> dobey, nop, blame just pointed to gatox and alecu
<mandel> dobey, is late here, can you take over it? if not, can you write your though in the bug and I'll fix it tom
<dobey> mandel: i'll look at it
<mandel> dobey, ok, thx!
<mandel> dobey, is not a major blocking bug but is a PITA to have jenkins failing due to it
<mandel> all, EOD here, see you tom :)
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<mmcc> bye mandel
<gatox> bye Madkiss
<gatox> oh no
<gatox> bye mandel
<Madkiss> wtf
<gatox> wrong tab-completion
<mandel> Madkiss, gatox has tabbing diarrhea :P
<gatox> jeje
<dobey> porting ubuntuone-client to python3 is going to hurt.
<mandel> dobey, a lot
 * mandel is not here..
<ralsina> dobey: at least we have a reasonable schedule to spread the pain
<briancurtin> heyyyy there we go. so weird that dirspec tests fail without testtools, but you get no indication that its because of a lack of testtools. ugh
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: can I pass that list of twisted bits?
<alecu> ralsina: +1
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: I am not sure I get what we should ask about for qtreactor
<dobey> ralsina: i'm sure there's more, but it's probably fine
<dobey> briancurtin: you don't?
<briancurtin> dobey: i already cleared the screen that had that error, but i believe it was an AttributeError that there is nothing called "tests"
<briancurtin> i figured i would've gotten an importError or something more obvious
<dobey> ralsina: qt4reactor is required to run the tests. make sure to not confuse it for the qtreactor thing that's in twisted, which is simply a very thin wrapper which requires extra stuff to be installed to use, and which only works with qt3
<alecu> ralsina: I think that we qtreactor would be needed to run the control panel et all tests on ubuntu
<ralsina> so, I ask that we get a working qt4reactor?
<alecu> ralsina: right
<ralsina> let me do a draft then
<dobey> well, we either need a working qt4reactor, or tests not using twisted/qt4reactor
<ralsina> dobey: is the second option feasible?
<dobey> i think so, but i haven't had time to really look into it yet
<ralsina> ok, then
<dobey> things have been a bit overly hectic this weekend, unfortunately
<dobey> but we are moving closer to the target at least
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> hmmm endpoints and protocol is not for the windows IPC?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-unicode-path/+merge/115398 should fix the test failing in jenkins issue
<ralsina> alecu, dobey ^
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know about those. but i just realized that you didn't list twisted.names, which we do need
<ralsina> dobey: adding names
<dobey> i think endpoints/protocol are probably required by trial and reactor anyway
<ralsina> dobey: reactors we need would be SelectReactor, PollReactor, gireactor, and qt4reactor then?
<dobey> ralsina: and anything else they depend on, yes. qt4reactor is separate and upstream doesn't really maintain it any more, though
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> the "everything they depend on" is implicit :-)
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, facundobatista (@canonical this time) sent updated list. If you +1 it I will get back to the contractors
<dobey> ralsina: right, but it's good to be explicit, especially in contracts.
<ralsina> dobey: will add it
<dobey> i'm not sure there's a good/easy way to magically print out a dependency report though
<dobey> you'd think somoene would have written such a tool for python already
<ralsina> dobey: there isn't one I know about
<ralsina> dobey: the curse of dynamic languages in action
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: could either one of you get me a rough estimate of how amazingly painful it would be to migrate out of qtreactor for tests?
<dobey> ralsina: it's so easy to do some things, that nobody wants to solve the hard problems any more, even when they're easier to solve
<ralsina> just in case they refuse to port it
<dobey> ralsina: i think it's something we should do anyway, and we can start doing in parallel even if qt4reactor does get ported
<dobey> oh joy
<dobey> so i tried to backport python-testtools to lucid; but it requires python-fixtures. so i tried to back port that; but it requires python-testtools…
<dobey> dynamic languages are great for stabbing yourself in the face, recursively.
<dobey> ralsina: if it helps any, i do have a branch of twisted on my machine right here, that has some of this stuff semi-ported already
<dobey> ralsina: for instance, i have "python3 trial --help" working to print out the usage listing, but plug-ins aren't being loaded, so --help-reactors and such don't work (which means it doesn't run tests or anything)
<ralsina> dobey: there is a cornucopia of branches of twisted that portbits
<ralsina> dobey: I think yes, we should move away from qtreactor, but I am more concerned about timeframes
<mmcc> just caught up after being neck deep in py2app for a bit - if we need a dependency report, would the modulefinder stuff in py2app/py2exe be useful?
<dobey> right
<alecu> ralsina: moving away from qt4reactor sounds hard...we would have to move our sso and u1cp UI tests out of trial too.
<ralsina> mmcc: yes except that I want a list excluding what we use only on windows nd not on ubuntu
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, yes, not simple to do automatically
<alecu> ralsina: porting qt4reactor to python3 sounds much more easy, as it's only one file.
<ralsina> alecu: specially if it's mainly for tests
<ralsina> it should not work any worse
<ralsina> dobey, alecu: facundo just added a few modules, doublecheck?
<alecu> ralsina: qt4reactor depends on some twisted modules, so we may ask for them if they don't commit to porting qt4reactor.
<alecu> twisted.internet import posixbase and twisted.python.runtime import platformType, platform
<ralsina> I'll just ask for qt4reactor and wait for them to refuse
<alecu> perfect.
<ralsina> or not, if we are lucky
<dobey> alecu: those modules are required for the gireactor also
<alecu> great then.
<dobey> hrmm, actuall, i guess platformType and platform from runtime might not be
<dobey> but i think other stuff from runtime is
 * gatox hates when something break for a little change and have to start debugging something that was ready....... ¬¬
<mmcc> lunchtime, inching closer and closer to working bundle with symlinks to shared code... lots of fiddly bits
<mandel> dobey, review done and approved branch because is a no brainer
<dobey> mandel: thanks
<mandel> dobey, no problem, also double checked that it work in the jenkins instance :)
<dobey> mandel: well, when i enabled the test on linux, it failed with the same error as on win :)
<dobey> that test should never have been skipped on linux
<mandel> dobey, he, I wonder why it was..
<dobey> mandel: well, see the comment in the @skipIfOS line i removed there :)
<mandel> dobey, yes, but it did not hurt to run it, right?
<dobey> mandel: though i don't think that makes any sense either; and dirspec uses bytes everywhere now (thanks to the py3 port exposing various unicode issues)
<dobey> mandel: right, running it wouldn't have added any significant overhead or extra time to the tests run
<mandel> dobey, there must be a reason why that code was added, nevertheless when ever we do the py3 move everywhere we are going to have lots of 'stupid' code like that one
<dobey> mandel: yeah, i was going to fix it the right way, but then realized that might just break more stuff elsewhere in syncdaemon right now
<dobey> so the python2 way will suffice for now
<mandel> dobey, probably, it could leak a unicode file inside the state machine and we will have a number of failures sometimes
<mandel> if we had only chosen to use unicode from the start..
<ralsina> mandel, dobey: consider it as a chance to fix stupid code
<mandel> dobey, I hate pylint, skipIfOs is not used, you will need to fix that
<mandel> ralsina, he, I'm not such a positive person :P
<dobey> mandel: ah
<mandel> dobey, happens for not fixing lint on windows..
<mandel> dobey, I should do something about that
<mandel> maybe not in this life
<mandel> ok, I'm off again, see you all tom
<dobey> well, u1-client isn't using pylint
<dobey> it's using pyflakes :)
<dobey> so it should be usable on windows
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> I am going to take a long break now. Will be back much later. Mail me for anything!
<gatox> alecu, this one is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
 * briancurtin back
<dobey> wow. i didn't realize askubuntu.com was so political
<mmcc> back from lunch…
<dobey> brb, need to run for a bit.
<gatox> eod for me....... see you tomorrow people!
<briancurtin2> need to run to the pharmacy, back shortly
<dobey> mmcc: ah, you broke a pylint disable comment
<mmcc> dobey, ah, crap. where?
<dobey> === modified file 'ubuntu_sso/main/windows.py'
<dobey> mmcc: it failed on win32process and win32security imports now
<mmcc> oh I see. shoot. I thought that only applied to winreg for some reason
<mmcc> so I understand - that's the 'unable to import' error, and win32* gives it because tarmac is running the tests on linux?
<mmcc> can't really remember if I saw that much spewage when I ran the tests myself. if not, shame on me for not noticing those :\
<dobey> right; pylint is running on linux, so those can't be imported
<mmcc> if I did see that much lint spew, shame on me for assuming that was normal :\
<dobey> well, 2 lines isn't that much
<dobey> the TODOs aren't errors
<mmcc> oh, I was looking at the email with 100s of lines of errors
<dobey> and all the other stuff from earlier was due to a missing patch in logilab-common on quantal, because a newer version got pulled into the ubuntu archive
<mmcc> aha, ok
<mmcc> I'm re-running those tests on linux again just to see what I saw
<mmcc> this will be a nice distraction from fighting py2app
<dobey> well, if you're running on precise with the nightlies PPA enabled, you wouldn't have seen the 100s. you should have seen the win32* errors though
<mmcc> yes, that's what I'm afraid of - I should've seen those :\
<mmcc> in other news, looks like I have to write code to merge two zipfiles :P <-- a little easier than figuring out how to get modulegraph to give me lists of dependencies separately from building an app
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> zipfile's API is giving me the unicode shakes
<mmcc> ZipFile.writestr to write file bytes... will it get converted somewhere?
<mmcc> hmm, well, they always open in binary mode looks like.
<mmcc> dobey: I just pushed adding the pylint disables back on that sso branch. is it clear to flip the approved switch again?
<dobey> mmcc: yeah, after lp rescans it, and the new revision shows up on the merge
<thisfred> so, starting tomorrow, I will be asking for reviews on u1db here, as there is only one person not in desktop+ who can do them, and we're supposed to own it. Be warned ;)
 * mmcc is warned
<thisfred> there will be blood^WC
<mmcc> thisfred: I'm happy to review that stuff, I'm interested in u1db, and I've worked with my fair share of C
<thisfred> mmcc, awesome!
<thisfred> you're on my list then ;)
<briancurtin2> i have some C experience (and C++, but we don't talk about that)
<thisfred> most of the team has probably done more C than I have :)
<briancurtin2> so count me in
<thisfred> kewl
<dobey> i know nossing
<mmcc> I went to the irclogs to check which server the u1db channel was on... man you guys are chatty over there
<dobey> mmcc: both networks :)
<thisfred> mmcc, hehe, not so much on freenode, I admit, the internal one has been quite busy, but we really should be doing our discussing in the public one
<dobey> hopefully the public one will pick up more, once we get a release out and uploaded to quantal
<thisfred> well, we could just talk there by default, rather than the internal one
<mmcc> looks like the public one isn't logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/17/
<thisfred> to show we;re alive :)
<dobey> we really should have just used this channel for public u1db stuff
<thisfred> nah
<dobey> yeah. irc channels are like e-mails. the fewer i have to deal with, the better. :)
<thisfred> dobey, we'll just send you the logs of both in one big email everyday. Happy? :P
<thisfred> l,
<thisfred> oops
<thisfred> ok, dog needs walking
<thisfred> later
<mmcc> mmmm, moudle dependency soup!
<dobey> have a good evening all. i'm out too!
#ubuntuone 2012-07-18
<mmcc> UbuntuOne.app down to a slim 113 MB
<mmcc> next up for issues: ubuntuone/storageprotocol/context.py", line 92, in get_certificates : exceptions.IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/etc/ssl/certs/UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem'
<mmcc> saved as bug 1025950, time to go play with the baby
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025950 in Ubuntu One storage protocol "storageprotocol.context has paths for ssl cert locations for windows and linux but not darwin" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025950
<mmcc> a quick edit in storage-protocol and I have an almost-working UbuntuOne.app!  It pulls from the server great, but doesn't seem to want to upload.
<mmcc> and I've now seen the following error from IPC twice, in different spots each time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097819/
<mmcc> and the sync status isn't updated correctly...
<mmcc> aha - I created a test file in ~/Ubuntu One/ and got a similar error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097821/
<mmcc> (but the file *was* uploaded)
<mmcc> now it's uploading its 113MB self, at apparently ~50KB/sec. So I'm going to sleep.
<mmcc> note: as it's uploading, the sync status is correct.
<mmcc> so what seems to be broken now: the upload/download finished notifications, and noticing that a new folder (the .app bundle in this case) was copied in.
<mmcc> otherwise: victory!
<mmcc> issues to discuss tomorrow - where config files and ssl certificates belong on OS X.
<mmcc> I guess I'm going to sleep now
<mmcc> nope, that .app uploaded fast so I'm sending an email with info on how to try it
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning! how is the tests branch going?
<gatox> mandel, it's ready since yesterday, i forgot to sent you an email about it
<gatox> mandel, but you can re-review it now
<mandel> gatox, oh, ok, let me finish some code and I'll take a look
<mandel> gatox, I'm off 10- min to give water to the dog :)
<gatox> mandel, wow..... that dog drinks a lot!
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, haha terrible joke, is just that I have to go home (I'm working in an office now :) )
<mandel> and is 5 min way, :P
<gatox> ahhhhh
<gatox> jjje
 * mandel back
<mandel> gatox, while I do your review, can you do one for me here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/daemon-options/+merge/115354
<mandel> gatox, I like mmcc comment about the imports but I prefer to fix that in a diff branch to keep things simple
 * gatox looking....
<mandel> gatox, thx! now I only have to go after alecu to review the mother branch of all this branches.. and start landing them like crazy :)
<gatox> mandel, the sauron ring of all the other branches? :P
<mandel> gatox, yes hehe
<gatox> mandel, yes, i agree with the imports, they look messy..... it's not possible to have that defined in ubuntuone.platform.filesystem_notifications.monitor, where i assume you are doing something similar to if sys.platform blah blah.... and use it directly from there?
<mandel> gatox, I had some issue with it due to the namespace, I want to be careful and do it in a diff branch with a bug number
<mandel> gatox, you know, land it working so we get something ready for usage by people then clean the code
 * gatox read that..... and want to kill someone....
<gatox> ok..... let me run the tests
<mandel> gatox, ein?
<mandel> gatox, read what? kill who?
<gatox> nothing nothing..... anger managment
<gatox> jejee
<mandel> gatox, tell me :)
<gatox> mandel, need fixing: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/daemon-options/+merge/115354
<mandel> gatox, oh, goot catch, fixing
<mandel> gatox, fix pushed
<gatox> mandel, ack
<dobey> hrmm
<alecu> hola mandel!
 * alecu hides
<mandel> alecu, tu! ven aca, review!
<mandel> alecu, hehehe
<dobey> brb, gotta go to dealer real quick
<mandel> dobey, get me some dope, please :)
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu, let me know when you have a moment please
<mandel> ok, lunch time here :)
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> ppl I am on vacation but I have an eye here, so feel free to ping me if you need me, I may be slow to respond though
<gatox> ralsina, ack.......and enjoy! :D
<gatox> alecu, i think i have pretty clear the big picture..... i just need to have a quick mumble with you when you have some time to finish to understand one thing, let me know! :D
<alecu> gatox: sure
<alecu> gatox: 5 mins
<gatox> alecu, in 5 mins or 5 mins from now? :P
<dobey> heh
<dobey> brb again. need to go get some water/snack before i pass out of dehydration and starvation
<alecu> gatox: mumble?
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mattgriffin_1> aquarius: congrats on the release of the java library!
<aquarius> heya mattgriffin_1 :) All credit belongs to karni :)
<mattgriffin_1> aquarius: not sure if it was intended in the blog post but <code></code> blocks don't show up with different formatting - http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2012/07/18/ubuntu-one-files-java-library/
<mattgriffin_1> karni: w00t!
<karni> mattgriffin_1: Hi Matt! Good to see you, thank you!! :)
<mattgriffin_1> :)
<karni> Good catch on the <code> tags
<aquarius> heh, I hadn't seen that we'd released that yet :)
<karni> aquarius: We went live just now :)
<dobey> oi
<alecu> gatox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingleSignOn/UbuntuSsoClient
<alecu> gatox: it seems to be up to date, but has lost some of the original formatting.
<gatox> alecu, ok, thx, i'll take a look at that
<alecu> gatox: also, it has very simple dictionaries, not nested ones. For example: DICT OF {STRING, STRING} EXTRA_PARAMS
<gatox> alecu, ok, i'll add the spec there, and then create an example in dbus to check how it behaves with nested data types
<alecu> gatox: also https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/ubuntu
<alecu> gatox: this second doc seems to be generated from the dbus docstrings
 * mandel back
<alecu> gatox: but it's very ugly :-)
<mandel> alecu, do you think you can do the reviews, if not you can pass and I'll ask dobey or mmcc
<dobey> eh?
<mandel> dobey, nothing just yet, begging for a review :)
<alecu> mandel: I'll force myself into doing it right away.
<alecu> mandel: meanwhile you shoot anybody trying to interrupt me.
<mandel> alecu, thx! is just that is blocking other 3 branches from landing
<mandel> alecu, ok, let me know and I'll take care :)
<alecu> mandel: it's this one, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon/+merge/114836
<mandel> alecu, yes
<mandel> mmcc, this has been updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/daemon-options/+merge/115354
<briancurtin> does anyone else use thunderbird, and if so, do you have any good filtering setup so canonical email isn't like drinking from a firehose?
<briancurtin> right now my filter has become "look through, see if i recognize any names looking for merge proposals. if not, delete all"
<ralsina> briancurtin: I don't look at merge mail, really
<ralsina> briancurtin: I wait for people to ask for reviews
<briancurtin> maybe i could just delete all merge mail as long as it's not my review day :)
<briancurtin> nah i guess i do like peeking through the actual MP, but dont need to see every comment, every approve, etc...especially from people not on our team
<mandel> briancurtin, there are a number of launchpad header you can use for that, I look for X-launchpad-bug containns product=dirspec for bugs
<mandel> briancurtin, and for reviews: X-launchpad-notification-type = code-review
<alecu> briancurtin: I've been using thunderbird up till a week ago
<mandel> briancurtin, but I 'painfully' use evolution
<alecu> briancurtin: if you still want to use thunderbird, I suggest auto... something. Let me find it.
<mandel> alecu, hey, you, don't get distracted!
 * mandel shoots at briancurtin 
<mandel> sorry, following orders..
<alecu> briancurtin: https://wiki.canonical.com/KamalMostafa/Autofolder
<briancurtin> alecu: ahhh there we go, thats what i was thinking of
<alecu> briancurtin: I was thinking of moving to that, but I got really tired of imap as a protocol.
<briancurtin> im just tired of email as an anything
<alecu> :-)
<mmcc> howdy folks
<mmcc> mandel, looking at your daemon-options merge now. saw it earlier but toddler and code reviews = frustration :)
<mandel> mmcc, no problem, I'll be fixing the __init__ and imports in a later branch so that the addition of the daemon is not late due to that if you done mind :)
<mmcc> mandel, I don't mind. that sounds like a good plan.
<gatox> mandel, i don't see that you review my branch again....... DO IT NOW!! jeje
<mandel> gatox, I'm looking and trying to see how bad will it merge with mine :)
<gatox> mandel, don't worry about yours..... now is your time to fix conflicts
<gatox> just deal with it
<mandel> gatox, that is why I worry :)
<mmcc> mandel, sorry, I noticed a couple more places for s/active/available/ - should be trivial to fix up, and I'll re review super fast
<mmcc> mandel: hope it's not too annoying, just want the naming to be consistent
<mandel> mmcc, not at all, just add a comment :)
<mmcc> mandel, I did…
 * mmcc goes to try setting up autofolder
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<dobey> meh
<mmcc> me
<dobey> mandel, ralsina, alecu, thisfred: ?
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> ralsina is on holidays AFAIK
<ralsina> DONE: vacation TODO: vacation BLOCKED: vacation
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> but as you can see, I'm intermittently around
 * dobey really needs to schedule some of that
<ralsina> so no parties
 * dobey puts away the rum
<mmcc> ralsina, when are you back?
<alecu> me
<alecu> ralsina, all: I'll be taking half day tomorrow after pm, to babysit amelia, who's on winter holidays.
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: dirspec buildout branch (ended up being really trivial...ugh)
<briancurtin> TODO: py3 remaining branches, have some filter/comp changes to consider. want to do that before unicode so i actually feel like i'm writing code rather than just reading all the time!
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Reviews, investigate some special widgets for the menu, read about status aggregator, writting the spec for the ipc menu request.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Publish the spec in the wiki, start coding the ipc menu functions.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, go
<thisfred> mmcc, you
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, built .app, synced some files
<mmcc> TODO: figure out syncdaemon status IPC bug
<mmcc> BLCK: none
<mmcc> NEXT: thisfred
<mmcc> REMINDER: I'm out tomorrow through monday, moving out of Texas.
<thisfred> DONE: refactored query parser in python TODO: refactor query parser in C | add combine() mapping | release u1db on pypi | *party like it's 1999* BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Reviews, update MO begged for reviews.
<mandel> TODO: file bug about imports and fix it. Beg for reviews land daemon code.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, go
 * alecu is writting notes
<thisfred> mmcc, where are you moving?
<dobey> DONE: releases, prepare some backport branches, make tarmac run tests in C.UTF-8u locale
<thisfred> or just anywhere but Texas? :)
<dobey> TODO: finish releases/uploads, investigate twisted-less dev-tools, work on some reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, finish SRU verification poking
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> sorry. got distracted
<thisfred> damn butterflies
<mmcc> thisfred: Back to San Diego, CA. (But I'll be waking up much earlier to stay ~ in sync with you guys)
<thisfred> mmcc, nice!
<mandel> mmcc, not really to worry I'm the only eu guy, right?
<thisfred> I'm moving to Portland, OR in september, so very much in the same boat time wise
<mmcc> thisfred: yeah, we're looking forward to it. we'll be much closer to family.
<mmcc> thisfred: cool! I love Portland - we might go there after San Diego (when the money runs out :)
<thisfred> hehe
<ralsina> mmcc: I will be back late next week
<mandel> thisfred, does that mean you are going to ride a fixy and be a hipster?
<mandel> thisfred, you already have the music, the interesting dog and the t-shirts ;)
<mmcc> ralsina: cool! have a great vacation :)
<ralsina> thisfred: WAT?
<thisfred> mandel, I am totally a hipster. King of all hipsters!
<ralsina> everyone on the team who's not changing timezones raise his hand please! ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina, oh damn, you're still here
<mandel> o/
<thisfred> ralsina, I meant parse line 1999
<alecu> DONE: fixes for the twisted bug upstream, mumbled re status aggregator with gatox
<alecu> TODO: reviews, more reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, but if country goes down the toilet I'll have to
 * ralsina schedules mandel as a mover
<thisfred> ralsina, I told you about the move, though that was approximately a year ago :)
<gatox> mandel, i just looking for excuses to move to argentina....
<thisfred> you said it was ok, as long as I was willing to get up at 6 :)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm not changing timezones and it looks like i wont even have to move. apartment situation figured out! (at least for now...)
<mandel> mmcc, branch updated :)
<mmcc> mandel, looking now
<mandel> thx!
<mmcc> mandel: approved
<mandel> toma! mmcc thx
<mandel> I'll file a bug for the imports
<mmcc> cool
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome!
<mandel> alecu, you are the last reviewer I need :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: you had me worried
<mmcc> so, did anyone get my email from last night and try out the .app I posted?
<ralsina> mmcc: got it, not tried it
<mandel> mmcc, nop, but I can try it in a few mins or later after EOD infront of the tv :)
<briancurtin> i was pretty worried myself. the way this whole thing was going i was pretty sure they were just going to kick everyone in the building out right away
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, well you're on vacation, so take your time :)
<mmcc> mandel, if you're just waiting now, can you peek at these errors I'm getting from IPC between syncdaemon and control-panel on darwin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097819/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097821/
<gatox> mmcc, did you send it to me too?? i don't see it
<mmcc> mandel: just to see if anything pops out. I am pretty sure I'm up to date with the packages I put in there
<mandel> mmcc, we have that in all platforms, we never got to fix it
<briancurtin> speaking of apartments, since im out of ink i'm heading down the street to print out some docs i need to sign for the lease. will be back shortly
<mmcc> gatox: I meant to.. let me check
<mmcc> mandel: really? it seems to cause real problems. ..
<mandel> mmcc, I've seen it on windows for sure and some linux.. gatox, alecu, ralsina you have seen that, right?
<ralsina> on windows it seemed to be harmless
<mmcc> hmm. ok, maybe it is harmless. there is certainly room for something else to be causing the problems I saw
<mmcc> I tried to figure out what was causing it but that RPC code is a little convoluted for 2AM
 * gatox lunch
<alecu> mmcc: it's more than a little convoluted, no matter how much awake you are
<mmcc> alecu: :)
 * mmcc was being polite :)
<mandel> mmcc, alecu, is great, because it works and it can be used to share secrets within the code and no one will ever know
<mandel> is that a real method, is the decorator needed?
<mmcc> mandel, were you asking me?
<mandel> mmcc, bad joke :)
<mandel> mmcc, once you get in that ipc stuff.. you will understand the decorator comment
<mmcc> mandel: heh, ok.
<alecu> mandel: ping
<mandel> alecu, mmcc, which reminds me to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EnkSshoEkk&feature=youtu.be&t=19m30s
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> mandel: why is this static? DAEMON_SOCKET = '/var/run/ubuntuone_fsevents_daemon'
<mandel> alecu, because at the moment is always the same one, will fix that in a later branch to be passed
 * briancurtin back
<mmcc> briancurtin: did you get a chance to try that autofolder thing? I too was drowning in bug mail… tried it but the instructions don't work for me :\
<alecu> mandel: does this mean that right now every logged in user can spy on the events of every other user?
<briancurtin> mmcc: i didn't try it yet. i guess you need to do an RT and get access to run it all. i may start down that path later this afternoon
<alecu> mandel: so, you don't regret spaghetti ipc either??? :-)
<briancurtin> but i might also just forget about it and just delete all of my email
<mandel> alecu, no, the sever will request the user id from the connected client and will only send events for those paths owned by the same user id
<mandel> alecu, I regret it, and I inherited the design, the 3/4 layers in sso are not mine :)
<mandel> alecu, but is in my list of 'pecados' that I want to fix in u1client
<mmcc> briancurtin: ah, ok. yeah I can log into mail.canonical.com but it kicks me right away. I'll let you know if I learn anything valuable
<mandel> alecu, the idea is that when the user connects we get the uid from the connecting process so you cannot request events of a path you don't own
<alecu> mandel: right. But what if two users are logged in at once? Can you do that in mac at all?
<mmcc> alecu: two users can log in, sure. but the server won't send the events for a path owned by user 501 to user 502
<mmcc> and once it's integrated, the hardcoded path to a socket goes away in favor of a launchd 'checkin'
<mandel> which is the next step
<mandel> but right now is hardcoded to get a bundle working
<alecu> mmcc, mandel: great then!
<mandel> alecu, ideally we are in the state where we have an alpha doing syncing etc.. and yet not perfectly integrated with launchd, step by step :)
<mmcc> mandel: yes - today I'll try getting a bundled app to connect with the root daemon
<mandel> mmcc, awesome, I think it will nice for us to talk about the next steps, but maybe after your holiday/move
<alecu> mandel: "from ubuntuone.darwin import fsevents" <- where does this come from?
<mandel> alecu, is the python code in the lp:ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon so that all protocol info/code resides in the same place
<mmcc> mandel: sure, I have a few smaller things to clean up today. we can talk next week
<mandel> alecu, ideally if there are changes in the protocol u1-client should not care
<mandel> mmcc, same here :)
<mmcc> assuming I make it out of Texas alive
<dobey> ugh. "ubuntuone.darwin" ?
<alecu> dobey: ditto
<mandel> meh, I had to add a bloody namespace and I did not want to do ubuntuone/platform/darwin
<alecu> mandel: would you mind making a bug to move that to a different namespace?
<dobey> ubuntuone.fsevents should be the namespace of ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon
<mandel> alecu, not at all
<alecu> mandel: great.
<mandel> dobey, sure, I'm bad with names and is not too much work
<mmcc> hrm. ubuntuone.fsevents doesn't tell me that it's darwin-only, or that it's the root daemon (as opposed to the other module we have that accesses fsevents)
<mmcc> not that I have a much better suggestion right now…
<alecu> ubuntuone.fseventsd ?
<mandel> dobey, alecu, mmcc bug 1026209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1026209 in Ubuntu One FsEvents daemon "Change python namespace" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026209
<mandel> comments for names are welcome :)
<alecu> mandel: your name looks fine. Let me know if you have kids or a new dog.
<alecu> mandel: I can do a review in that case :-)
<mandel> alecu, hehe ok :)
<alecu> mandel: also, do you have a bug for filling in the empty function events_dropper() ?
<mandel> alecu, adding, I have to talk with _facundobatista about what to do then
<mandel> mmcc, FYI bug 1026212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1026212 in Ubuntu One Client "File system monitor imports are messy" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026212
<dobey> file bugs as bugs, not TODOs :)
<mandel> dobey, agg I rephrase things..
<alecu> mandel: here's a different concern: "any(path.startswith(watched_path) for watched_path in self.watched_paths)"
<mandel> alecu, shoot, what is the issue
<alecu> mandel: those lookups have a tendency to degrade awfully. But it's probably just me thinking of premature optimization.
<alecu> mandel: the thing is that for every watched path (or ignored, in the following line), we end up doing a whole byte-per-byte comparison.
<mandel> alecu, the max num of watched paths is the number of udfs, it will take a long time to be a problem, on the other hand the ignored paths could be a problem if there are lots of add remove dir operations and we might look at a way to clean that
<mandel> alecu, having said that, we should fix that on windows and the user fsevents implementation because a similar approach is taken
<alecu> mandel: oh, right, with the root daemon we have a watch per udf, I was thinking of a watch per folder.
<mandel> alecu, exactly
<mandel> alecu,  we can look at optimizations about this for the ignored paths
<alecu> mandel: there are a few typos all around, but this one is really hard to understand: "lets generate to" -> "let's generate two"
<mandel> alecu, uh.. sorry can you add them in comments and I'll fix all of the in one go?
<alecu> sure
<mandel> thx
<alecu> mandel: in fact, I'll only correct that one, I find it an excercise in futility, since you have not yet installed a spellchecker in your editor :-P
<mandel> alecu, I'll take the thing for a spell check :)
<alecu> can you explain why this happens?
<alecu> 1031 + # FIXME: event deduces the pathname wrong and we need to manually
<alecu> 1032 + # set it
<mandel> alecu, is an issue for the pyinotify code we have, I need to look at it to understand the bug
<mandel> alecu, under the pyinotify agnostic code
<mandel> alecu, I can add a bug and fix it in all the impl that use it, windows, user fsevents and daemon fsevents have the same problem
<alecu> mandel: that would be great.
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<alecu> mandel: process_IN_MOVED_TO has too many levels of nested ifs
<alecu> mandel: perhaps you can move the outermost if else, so the else is on top, and returns from the function after logging the error...
<alecu> mandel: and why is the second level else not logging something?
<alecu> mandel: the second level else has the same comment as the first: # we should never get to this point on darwin, never ever!
<alecu> mandel: but the second level else logs no warning...
 * alecu wears a puzzled look
<mandel> alecu, yes, in a following branch the notify processor is shared between windows,darwin-user and darwin-daemon and that should be fixed there
<mandel> alecu, look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/unify-processors/+merge/114906
<mandel> alecu, this is just the tip of a huge 6000 lines branch split in diff smaller working branches
<mandel> alecu, I think we have to fix that in the later branches, also, linux has the same amount of nested ifs which we might as well fix: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/linux.py#L254
<mandel> is not a nice method, you are right
<mandel> is also interesting to note that I dont think that is really needed because is dealing with lost events which AFAIK does not happen in any platform but linux
<mandel> so we can clean up that method a lot more
<mmcc> mandel - lost events? is that the same as dropped events? those do happen on osx
<mandel> mmcc, lost not dropped, moved_to with no moved_from
<mandel> mmcc, when in linux you moved from a watched folder to a not watched one
<alecu> mandel: you've mixed the examples!
<alecu> mandel: "moved from a watched folder to a not watched one" is "moved_from without moved_to"
<mandel> alecu, sorry yes
<mmcc> ah, ok - and IIRC, the other platforms fake those events and generate them together or something right? so there is always both events on win/darwin?
<mandel> while on windows that does not happen and on fsevents user AFAIK it does not (is translated to a delete, right gatox)
<mandel> mmcc, yes, in windows you always get them one after the other, on fsevents user is translated to a delete on fsevents daemon you do get both events
<mmcc> aha, ok
<gatox> mandel, right
<mmcc> so I need to write some code to do part of the 'install' step on first run, since we won't have an installer for macos
<mmcc> need to copy .conf files and ssl certs to the right place.
<mandel> mmcc, and add the daemon if possible
<mandel> mmcc,  which means adding it to the bundle too, right?
<mmcc> need to figure out where to put stuff: ssl certs on OSX are traditionally stored in the keychain, but since we're not using OSX api, I think we can just put them in the "~/Library/Application Support/UbuntuOne/" directory (which will be xdg_data_home)
<mmcc> mandel: yes, that'll be the same code that adds the daemon.
<mmcc> mandel: and yes, it needs to go in the bundle
<mmcc> mandel, that'll be bug 1026235
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1026235 in Ubuntu One Windows Installer "setup-mac does not package the root fsevents daemon" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1026235
<mandel> mmcc, awesome
<mandel> all, I'm EOD laters!
<mmcc> UbuntuOne.app now ~10 MB smaller, because all dependencies are in the .zip
<mandel> mmcc, current total size?
<mmcc> mandel, 98 MB.
<mandel> mmcc, getting to a reasonable size
<mandel> by the way I have been thinking about this: https://github.com/kfdm/gntp/
<mandel> mmcc, anything against growl integration for the notifications?
<mmcc> mandel: yep. there are probably some things we can prune too. All the Qt libs are included and we may not use them all…
<mandel> anyway, I'm off to have a milkshake, laters :)
<mmcc> mandel: no, I like growl. need to read up on how they're changing WRT 10.8 though
<mmcc> because 10.8 has its own notification center that behaves differently
<mmcc> and IIRC sandboxed apps can't use growl
<mandel> mmcc, we can do growl integration and 10.8 thingy integration, also, there is a growl for windows
<mmcc> enjoy your milkshake, I'll talk to you Tuesday
<mandel> mmcc, so, we can have 2 for 1 :P
<mmcc> sounds good. just as long as we avoid ever showing two notifications for the same event… that'll get some angry twitters I bet
<mmcc> fwiw - I was wrong, a recent update to growl has a 'lite' version that works from within sandboxed apps: http://growl.info/notetodevelopers
<gatox> alecu, it's working with dbus :D
<mmcc> alecu, may I request a review for setup-mac changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/package-everything/+merge/115596
<dobey> is anyone helping alecu do reviews today?
<mmcc> alecu: and (this one is much shorter) https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/darwin-certs/+merge/115599
<briancurtin> i wouldnt mind doing a review. mmcc - is that package one anything super mac specific?
<mmcc> briancurtin: yes! it's as mac-specific as it gets. you won't be able to test it, I guess, but a code review couldn't hurt
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll take a look and see what i can contribute
<mmcc> briancurtin thanks! also the other one is a lot less mac specific.
<dobey> i need easy reviews of backport branches that are just merging stuff from trunk to stable-4-0
<mmcc> dobey, maybe you could take a look at this one too? I'm not 100% sure it's doing the right thing, it's telling storageprotocol to look for the SSL certs in XDG_DATA_HOME, which is similar to how we do it in windows... https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/darwin-certs/+merge/115599
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/update-4-0/+merge/115597
<mmcc> dobey: I'll help with some of those
<dobey> mmcc: i don't think that's write; the _HOME variables would be paths into the user's directory
<dobey> mmcc: also, you can just import "xdg_data_home" and use it as the variable
<mmcc> dobey: yeah I wanted to hash out where the certs should go. there isn't a standard path to put them in OSX - the usual thing is to store them in the keychain, using some C API we could use if we wanted to
<dobey> well, we should probably switch to using the system certs DB on all the platforms, rather than shipping our own copies of a few certs
<dobey> but either way, we wouldn't be installing anything to the user's home
<mmcc> briancurtin: what is the Common AppData reg key on your system? I don't seem to have it in my VM's registry. That's where storageprotocol looks for the certs…
<mmcc> the other AppData keys are in my home dir.
<mmcc> I wonder if we add the cert to the system keychain, will Qt use it?
<briancurtin> mmcc: do you have a full path? i'm familiar with AppData by itself, "Common AppData" looks weird as a key
<dobey> mmcc: the certs are probably already in the system keychain
<mmcc> briancurtin: here's the code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1098734/
<briancurtin> ohhh C:\ProgramData
<briancurtin> and there's a ubuntuone-storageprotocol folder in there with the certs
<briancurtin> mmcc: what version of win are you running in this vm?
<mmcc> briancurtin: it's win 7
<mmcc> dobey, the valicert one and the godaddy class 2 one are indeed in my keychain already. The godaddy intermediate one is not.
<briancurtin> mmcc: even though you dont have that Common AppData, do you have C:\ProgramData with any ubuntuone sub-folders?
<dobey> mmcc: i guess on osx we'd have to pull them out of the bundle somehow to load them
<dobey> mmcc: so maybe use the get_program_path() from dirspec utils to get them?
<dobey> although it will fail when not in the bundle
<mmcc> briancurtin: yes, I have C:\ProgramData\ubuntuone-storageprotocol with the certs in there... weird that I didn't see that path in regedit
<dobey> maybe we need some more API there
<briancurtin> i got there from the full "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders\Common AppData"
<mmcc> briancurtin: aha, in retrospect I was looking at HKEY_CURRENT_USER\blah de blah - even though I thought I checked that :\
<mmcc> thx
<mmcc> dobey: yes, dirspec needs some more tweaking for osx. these config paths should really be under ~/Library/
<mmcc> as far as finding the certs to install them, they'll be at a fixed location in the app package, so the same code that installs the conf files can do the cert install, and I don't think we need to use dirspec for that. It'll only be used in one place
<dobey> mmcc: well, dirspec already has the code to look in the sub-app and whatnot. i don't think we'll need to only look in (from) one place to find extra data files
<mmcc> dobey, the data files from the sub-apps (eg, syncdaemon's conf file and storageprotocol's certs) are all installed into the top-level app's Resources directory. All the sub apps just link to it.*
<mmcc> * - that's a lie: for now, they all have a copy of every conf file and .pem, but that's a TODO
<mmcc> ok, time for lunch here. back in a bit
<dobey> alecu, briancurtin: either of you care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/update-4-0/+merge/115597 ?
<alecu> dobey: sure. I'm doing mmcc's reviews, and then I'll get to yours.
<briancurtin> dobey: will do
<dobey> also have https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-4-0/+merge/115606 which needs review
<dobey> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/115607
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox: pong
<gatox> alecu, i already have a new item in the api, where it's returning a lot of stuff via dbus that i can use in the menu, such as the files being uploaded and the progress of each one, etc.....
<gatox> alecu, buttttt
<gatox> i have some doubts regardings some of the actions
<alecu> gatox: do you have the spec for the dict?
<alecu> gatox: do you want to mumble regarding the actions?
<gatox> alecu, ok, better
<gatox> alecu, in mumble
<alecu> gatox: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1098954/
<gatox> alecu, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-11.10/python/Dbusmenu-0.4.html
<alecu> gatox: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/LauncherAPI
<dobey> are you adding quicklists to the launcher, or are you working on the sync menu?
<gatox> alecu, bssssasaa{si}as
<dobey> gatox: what the heck? you're adding new dbus api with a signature like that?
<alecu> dobey: I'm talking him out of that idea, right now.
<dobey> good
<dobey> we probably already have all the api he needs (aside from the fact that one set of signals is currently broken)
<alecu> {"file1_percentage": 30, "file1_name": "pr0n.png"}
<alecu> gatox: ^
<dobey> uh
<dobey> just fix the UploadProgress and DownloadProgress signals to work :)
<alecu> dobey: I remember that verterok disabled some of those dbus signals because they were clogging the cpu
<mmcc> about halfway through that u1client update-4-0 merge.... just so we don't get too many people reading all 4000 lines of it
<dobey> alecu: right, i know the Event one would have done that. but if we're going to be sending progress over dbus every X ms or anything, we should use the signals we already have
<alecu> dobey: we are only going to query progress when the sync menu is opened. And perhaps query it every 1000ms while it's opened.
<alecu> dobey: I think it makes no sense to send those signals all the time if nobody is using them for nothing.
<mmcc> no way to only send signals if someone's listening?
 * mmcc is not familiar with dbus
<dobey> alecu: we had one person wanting to use them last week, in their ubuntu app showdown entry; but the signals don't work so they couldn't use them
<dobey> mmcc: the bus daemon (the server) is always listening. it's basically a proxy for the messages
<dobey> mmcc: so we'd always send them regardless of any apps listening or not
<dobey> but we could add API to "register" that something is watching, and only send those signals out when that dict isn't empty or something
<mmcc> dobey: ok. I guess I could imagine a more complicated protocol that'd have the server let you know when to start & stop sending messages based on who'd registered for them... but it sounds like you'd have to build that yourself
<mmcc> ayup
<mmcc> dobey, ping about osx-specific basedirs in dirspec
<mmcc> for the paths vars, since the linux paths (/etc/xdg/) *could* exist on osx, I was going to just insert the osx-specific version in front.
<mmcc> for example, default_config_path = '/Library/Preferences:/etc/xdg'
<dobey> mmcc: that's probably doable. i have no idea what real OSX apps expect.
<alecu> gatox: I can't hear you anymore
<gatox> ah
<gatox> alecu, well, i was just saying:
<alecu> crap, it must be my isp again
<gatox> alecu, that i'm going to ask mandel if this structure is possible in windows, and if he says yes, go with it, or in the other case, start thinking about another possible structure
<alecu> since they've opened a customer care center round the block, the internet connection has been crapier.
<alecu> gatox: awesome
<mmcc> dobey: an app written just for osx will almost certainly only ever write files to your home, and it'll put everything under ~/Library - Caches, Preferences, and "Application Support"  for misc other data
<mmcc> and that's what u1 should do, but since dirspec is supposed to be more broadly usable I thought it couldn't hurt to allow it to return search paths that have fallbacks to linux style paths
<dobey> right
<mmcc> although I am not sure I have a good use case for that, really. maybe if I'm using dirspec to read a file written by a linux utility that doesn't use dirspec, and also doesn't follow osx conventions…
<dobey> well the freedesktop base dir spec doesn't say anything about osx, i think. but it probably should
<dobey> it also doesn't say anything about windows, but we support it in dirspec
<mmcc> yeah. I'm looking at the spec again now… IIRC it doesn't mention macs
<gatox> bye all!! see you tomorrow people! :D
<mmcc> bye gatox
<mmcc> dobey, now that I read the spec again I think the right thing is to define the osx-specific defaults but also include the xdg defined versions as fallback, *including* putting the default ~/.config at the front of default-config-path, so the search goes like this: osx standard home path, XDG default homepath, osx standard global path, xdg default global path(s)
<dobey> mmcc: we can't have both the osx and xdg home paths though, because they aren't path (separated by ":") variables. they're just single paths
<mmcc> dobey: I know - I was suggesting adding the xdg default value for e.g. config_home to the beginning of the config_path
<mmcc> because the spec says you search in config_home, then you search through config_path. so we'd be searching osx-home,xdg-home,osx-global,xdg-global(s)
<mmcc> effectively
<dobey> mmcc: no, there would be no xdg-home there
<dobey> or well, xdg_*_home would be the same as whatever osx would expect it to be
<mmcc> right - this is what I meant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099076/
<mmcc> the config_path variable starts with the default value for config_home from the xdg spec
<dobey> right, that would be wrong
<mmcc> can you expand on that? :) The spec doesn't say not to put things under $HOME in config_path…
<dobey> the spec says you should look in $XDG_CONFIG_HOME first, then in $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS. that doesn't mean that $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS should start with a different value for CONFIG_HOME than CONFIG_HOME is defined as
<mmcc> hm. ok, fair enough.
<mmcc> so then i think it should use the osx conventions only - since only providing the xdg default fallback for the global location doesn't seem right…
<dobey> well, i think we do need to provide the fallbacks for the global locations, in the library
<dobey> otherwise it's useless to developers who expect it to behave with the POSIX paths
<dobey> but on the other hand, some of these directories also just don't exist on OSX
<dobey> so i think we need to see what does exist in those situations as well, and use what makes sense for covering the most cases with the least code
<mmcc> wtf
<dobey> ?
<mmcc> can't seem to get it to send my response, but it sends 'wtf'
<mmcc> sorry
<dobey> heh
<mmcc> so, /usr/share and /usr/local/share both exist and have lots of crap in them on both my macs... /etc exists (symlink to /private/etc) but /etc/xdg does not
<mmcc> if we provide the global fallbacks, that's fine - the spec says just ignore nonexistent entries in the *path
<dobey> right
<dobey> and that is done already, automatically by the APIs in dirspec
<mmcc> ok, I'm convinced. osx specific HOME locations, and global search paths that start with the global osx location but include fallbacks for global xdg defaults
<alecu> mmcc: I think "ubuntu-sso-proxy-creds-qt" is still used; it's "ubuntu-sso-ssl-certificate-qt" the one that should be commented.
<alecu> mmcc: I'm talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/package-everything/+merge/115596
<mmcc> alecu, indeed - thanks! I need a vacation.
<mmcc> ok, not really. maybe just a nap
<mmcc> alecu, ok pushed a fixed version. I did briancurtin's suggested style change too. Thanks!
<alecu> mmcc: great!
<mmcc> just saw a note that mac app store submissions now require an icon at 1024x1024 resolution
<alecu> isn't it already time for vector pictures?
<alecu> mmcc: what's the best way to test this new setup-mac.py?
<dobey> mmcc: i should send apple a note requiring them to give me a 300dpi display for submitting an app to their store
<mmcc> alecu, i suggest trying to run it - the change description has some notes, but I'm sure I probably missed some thing
<mmcc> dobey - heh. they'll be glad to, for only $2200
<mmcc> alecu, the quirk is that setup-mac currently assumes it's in a separate branch under the buildout's parts/ directory
<mmcc> so if you have an existing buildout, go to parts and branch lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer
<alecu> mmcc, oh, ok. That's what I need to know.
<dobey> ok, well, time for me to go. will have to finish up these releases in the morning i hope
<dobey> have a good evening all
<mmcc> bye dobey, thanks for hashing out that dirspec stuff with me (again :) )
<mmcc> alecu: then grab branches of the stuff I mention in the description, and when you run it, I guess temporarily symlink /etc/ssl/ to ubuntuone-syncdaemon/data
<alecu> mmcc: ln -s /etc/ssl ubuntuone-syncdaemon/data ? or viceversa?
<mmcc> vice versa. make /etc/ssl a link to ubuntuone-storage-protocol/data
<mmcc> I meant storage-protocol the first time too
<alecu> ack
<mmcc> alecu wait there's another bit - you need current trunk of py2app also
 * mmcc needs to consolidate these notes, sorry
<alecu> mmcc: where should I install py2app?
<alecu> or should I use brew for that?
<alecu> mmcc: also: when running "PYTHONPATH=$PYTHONPATH:. python setup-mac.py py2app" I get this error:
<alecu> error: /Users/alecu/canonical/ubuntuone-windows-installer/scripts/devsetup/parts/package-everything/scripts/bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt.py: No such file or directory
<mmcc> no, don't use brew, you need to get it from bitbucket…
<mmcc> and you will need to run setup-mac.py prepare first (you can run it as setup-mac.py prepare py2app)
<mmcc> sorry this is rough - thanks for being the first to wade through it
<mmcc> I'm looking for the full notes. I think I even needed to get dev versions of py2app's dependencies
<alecu> DONE!
<mmcc> really?
<alecu> I've just clicked on the control pannel .app
<alecu> mmcc: great work, congrats!
<mmcc> thanks, but I don't believe you :)
<alecu> mmcc: The control panel is totally broken, but it's not your fault :-)
<mmcc> what's broken for you? it should be almost totally working, depending on how recent your source branches are
<mmcc> also - did you have to get py2app from bitbucket? and did it install OK with its deps?
<mmcc> and finally, what os x version are you using?
<alecu> mmcc: I've not even installed the latest py2app yet, so this is probably it.
<alecu> mmcc: lion
<mmcc> ok, interesting.
<alecu> mmcc: also: probably not all trunks are up to date. And I've not started sso, u1-client, etc.
<mmcc> so how far does it get?
<alecu> mmcc: I just wanted to test your branch, and it seems to be building everything as expected :-)
<mmcc> heh, fair enough - no need to debug everything. yes it does seem to be doing what it should. can you maybe do a quick ls of UbuntuOne.app/Contents/Resources/Ubuntu SSO Helper.app/Contents and check that it's created symlinks?
<mmcc> symlinks that aren't broken? that'd be the best test of the current change
<alecu> mmcc: as soon as I open u1cp, it opens a dialog that says "Sorry, an error has occurred and Ubuntu One needs to close." But the control panel is shown beneath it, and the web links at the botton show up.
<mmcc> alecu: ok, sounds like out of date branches.
<mmcc> or the same issue I found on Lion. that's a todo- for now it may not build right on Lion
<alecu> mmcc: I see that both Fraeworks and PkgInfo are symlinks to ../../../x
<mmcc> sounds good
<alecu> mmcc: I've approved it.
<mmcc> thx alecu.
<mmcc> anyone still around for a really trivial review of a typo fix in dirspec? https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/dirspec/fix-1026369-typo/+merge/115633
<alecu> mmcc: done
<alecu> and EOD!
<mmcc> and I'm out - see everyone on Tuesday
#ubuntuone 2012-07-19
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, pong!!!!
<mandel> po po po pong
<gatox> mandel, hi..... are you turning japanese?
<gatox> jej
<mandel> a little :)
<gatox> now a real questoin
<gatox> we were talking with alecu yesterday
<mandel> yes
<gatox> and we want to use a structure to send data via ipc, like a Struct of a Dict of {String, variant}....... for dbus..... but we need to know if this is valid in windows ipc also.... and you were the guy to ask
<mandel> gatox, so the deal is the following, as it is right now you can send with no problem nearly any python object as long as we extend pb.Copyable
<mandel> gatox, http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/core/howto/pb-copyable.html#auto2
<gatox> mandel, ok, sound good
<mandel> gatox, now the but..
<gatox> mandel, bloody hell!
<mandel> gatox, but I'd like to stop using pb at some point for something we can use from other langs.. so keep the objects simple :)
<gatox> mandel, the object is "simple", but it's a dict with String keys, and one of the values will be: (sii), and the other one (s)
<mandel> no problem then :)
<mandel> gatox, ^
<gatox> need to restart..... partial upgrade
<gatox> back
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to have lunch :)
<gatox> mandel, please don't forget to review my branch
<gatox> i really need you to do that
<mandel> gatox, yes!
<alecu> mandel: the thing we discussed with gatox was regarding "nested structures" being sent thru ipc
<alecu> mandel: so, right now what is being sent is thru pb, and it's using the serialization mechanism for pb, right?
<alecu> (good mornin all, btw!)
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu, i'm having some problems with variant :S
<alecu> gatox: tell me
<gatox> alecu, one of the variant for example is a list, when the list is empty, d-feet shows: ValueError: Unable to guess signature from an empty list
<gatox> do i need to create the variant in some special way?
<gatox> i'm just assigning the python list
<gatox> ah..... i could do that, when the list is empty, don't send that key :P
<gatox> that work
<alecu> uh!
<gatox> alecu, you don't like it?
<alecu> I've just found out that the family we have in bariloche has just arrived for a surprise visit.
<alecu> gatox: ^
<alecu> gatox: that means that I'll probably be taking a few vacation days next week.
<gatox> alecu, ohhhh!! well, you were going to take half of the day off today! so enjoy :P
<alecu> gatox: how did you end up doing the variant stuff?
<gatox> alecu, if the value that is going to be a variant, is empty..... as an empty list (we are using only list at this moment), don't add that key to the dict we are returning..... we just need to explore the dict with "get" (i think we are always doing this), so not problem there (from my point of view)
<ralsina> gatox: there is probably a dbus.List(signature) or something, we had that for dicts
 * ralsina goes away again
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<gatox> brb
<alecu> gatox: here's how I would do it:
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1099994/
<alecu> gatox: being explicit with the signature of composite dbus types (dict, array, struct) is the best way to avoid nasty surprises.
<alecu> gatox: well, in fact, it's nice to use the same for basic types too, because we are defining an api.
<alecu> gatox: so, let me expand on this example to include other values...
<dobey> hmm
<gatox> back
<alecu> gatox: take 2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1100006/
 * gatox looking..
<gatox> i see
<dobey> doh
<dobey> anyone can review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-4-0/+merge/115607 ?
<dobey> alecu: that example looks like it is duplicating API we already have :-/
<dobey> alecu, gatox: also, why are we defining new API here? if this is for integrating in unity, we don't need to define any new APIs afaik
<gatox> dobey, it's not only unity
<dobey> gatox: right, but maybe we should move the tray icon stuff for windows, into syncdaemon
<dobey> or if we need to do stuff outside syncdaemon, we should peruse the APIs we already have, and not define a new one which just lumps all the data in a single signal
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is correct, changing it is not a problem
<gatox> dobey, we are doing it inside syncdaemon, and we are not using signal, as alecu explain yesterday, we are defying a new method that we are going to check from the menu, only when it's needed
<dobey> gatox: still, i think it should result in all the current signals we have, which would be relevant, getting called, rather than defining a new way to get the same data. people will abuse this to get the data they want anyway
 * briancurtin coffee run, back in a few mins
<progre55> hi guys. I've got ubuntu-one installed on my computer(ubuntu) and got ubuntu-one-mobile on my phone (galaxy s3). I'm sharing a couple of files from my phone, but the computer ubuntu-one doesnt even see the device. When I open one.ubuntu.com from my comp, I only see the computer under "devices", but from the mobile browser, I can see all my devices. Yes, I have cleared the browser cache. Any suggestions, please?
<alecu> dobey: moving tray icon stuff inside syncdaemon on windows means using the qtreactor for it, and I don't like the qtreactor that much.
<alecu> progre55: what does the web show?
<progre55> alecu, it doesnt show my mobile under devices when opened on the computer browser (firefox), but does show it when opened on a mobile browser (firefox)
<alecu> progre55: it seems like a bug we've already encountered... let me check.
<progre55> alecu, the ubuntu client doesnt have the mobile under "devices" either
<alecu> progre55: it looks like two user accounts were created for you...
<alecu> progre55: can you check if the email in both accounts is the same?
<progre55> hmm.. let me see
<progre55> oh, apparently different emails
<progre55> how can I join them?
<mandel> gatox, review has been done.. by the way, there is some weird problem in the mp, some code we removed in clean-fsevents is back :(
<progre55> well I guess I'll just pick one and use it :)
<dobey> progre55: file a support request about it at https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<progre55> alecu, nah no problem, I'll just use one, and keep the other one in case I exceed my 5Gb limit :)
<alecu> progre55: I'm not sure if support can join both accounts; it might be easier to just pick one, right.
<alecu> progre55: I would suggest keeping the one already syncd with your pc
<progre55> yes, I also thought so, as I've got my backup data in that one..
<progre55> alecu, thanks a lot, appreciate
<mandel> dobey, any idea about what happened here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fsevents-daemon/+merge/114836 ?
<dobey> mandel: hrmm
<dobey> mandel: looks like maybe a package was missing or something
<mandel> weird..
<mandel> weekly call is happening, right?
<dobey> is it?
<briancurtin> aren't we short a bunch of people?
<gatox> mandel, branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<mandel> gatox, superb!
<mandel> briancurtin, dobey, I was not told otherwise
<dobey> briancurtin: just ralsina no?
<gatox> mandel, weekly call?? ralsiina is on vacation
<briancurtin> i thought mmcc and thisfred as well
<dobey> oh
<dobey> thisfred is here at least
<thisfred> are we not skipping it|
<briancurtin> ah. mmcc is on the way back to san diego the next few days or something
<mandel> so we have all but ralsina and mmcc, is that right?
<thisfred> he only said not to party, not specifically to not slack off ;)
<mandel> so I guess we can vote to skip it :)
<dobey> heh
 * thisfred votes skip
 * mandel votes skip
 * dobey skips voting to skip
 * briancurtin skips
 * gatox votes skip
<mandel> dobey, got the same exact error, can you take a look
<mandel> dobey, also, it seems that the config test is giving an error
<mandel> and complains about setlocale ?
<mandel> wtf
<dobey> mandel: yes, because the locale isn't getting set correctly
<dobey> mandel: because it fails if the locale encoding isn't in UTF-8
<mandel> dobey, what changed in tarmac to be getting this things?
<dobey> mandel: setting the locale to C.UTF-8 (now en_US.UTF-8 because lucid/natty don't have C.UTF-8 avaialble at all), so that we can have the encoding set to UTF-8
<mandel> dobey, but there, right now it seems that no branch will land, is that correct?
<dobey> mandel: yes. i'll look into it
<mandel> dobey, thx!
<ralsina> Don't slack off!
 * ralsina goes back into hibernation
<ralsina> just kidding, it's ok
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> Also, don't sell the cow formagic beans.
<mandel> ralsina, I got a good deal for gatox :)
<mandel> 2 bananas and a pony
<gatox> mandel, shhhhh
<mandel> gatox, I think we should remove that in_modify thing and import the IN_MODIFY from the right spot, which module is importing it?
<mandel> gatox, it was remove in trunk AFAIK and everything is ok
<gatox> mandel, read the comment... there it explains why i don't tihnnk that is the best solution, and alecu agree with me when i explain tihs
<mandel> gatox, but there are no IN_ consumed from that module afaik, not in ubuntuone/platform/filesystem_notifications/windows or darwin
<mandel> gatox, right now they all use the pyinotify agnostic module, so I don't understand the comment
<gatox> mmmmmm in that case yes it's not really necessary
<gatox> mandel, changed pushed
<mandel> gatox, super :)
<dobey> mandel: ah  i see what happened
<mandel> dobey, fixable?
<dobey> mandel: yes
<mandel> dobey, lovely
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<mandel> and I eod, see you all tom
<mandel> gatox, branch has my +1
<mandel> dobey, can you approve the failing branch whenever tarmac is fixed
 * gatox lunch!
<briancurtin> heading to the doctor + lunch combo, back in a bit
<alecu> dobey: while trying to run trunk on mac, I get this error regarding dirspec: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1100349/
<alecu> dobey: any ideas?
<alecu> and gatox_lunch: the tests won't run on windows nor mac on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289
<alecu> ok, early eod for me. See you guys tomorrow.
<gatox_lunch> alecu, fixed..... it was a typo
<dobey> alecu: you need newer dirspec
 * briancurtin back
<equinto> anyone using javascript to connect ubuntu one?
<dobey> alright, gotta run for a few. brb
<gatox> eod here! see you tomorrow people! :D
<dobey> ugh, it's about to storm here :(
<briancurtin> we had it last night. something like 40k without power
<dobey> guess my new truck will get dirty :-/
<briancurtin> what'd you get?
<dobey> 09 Chevy Avalanche
<briancurtin> nice. i kind of want a tahoe in that same body style whenever i'm done with this trailblazer
<dobey> yeah, it's the LTZ, so fully loaded with folding running boards and mirrors, and bose dvd+nav, and all kinds of buttons to play with
<dobey> later all, gotta run
<equinto> anyone issues with https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/ ?
#ubuntuone 2012-07-20
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<alecu> good morning all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<dobey> meh
<gatox> alecu, dobey mandel just send me a direct message en twitter..... she fainted in the restaurant and he is in an ambulance right now, he says he is ok, but is not going to be here soon :S
<alecu> gatox: by "she" you mean "he", right?
<alecu> gatox: or is there another "she" that we don't know about?
<gatox> alecu, yes..... i was writing fast.... didn't tihnk really well the message
<gatox> hope he is ok
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> gatox, dobey: any news on mandel?
<gatox> ralsina, not yet
<dobey> he twitted he's at the hospital
<dobey> but that's all i know
<ralsina> dobey: yes, saw that
<ralsina> ok, gatox, can you text me if there's any news?
<gatox> ralsina, of course!
<dobey> meh
<dobey> standup?
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> thisfred? alecu?
<alecu> me
<dobey> DONE: more releases/uploads, discovered e-d-s broke API
<dobey> TODO: reviews, finish releases/uploads, investigate twisted-less dev-tools, work on some reorg to drop ubuntuone-installer for good, finish SRU verification poking
<dobey> BLCK: None.
<dobey> gatox: go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Working in the Ubuntu One Menu, almost completely functional.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the recent transfers and progress items. Test it on Windows. Write Tests.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: a few unicode changes
<briancurtin> TODO: wrap up the first unicode branch and make sure i'm getting it right
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: many reviews, and half day off
<alecu> TODO: some more reviews, debug sync bug
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> thisfred: go
<alecu> NOTE: will be taking a few days holidays next week
<alecu> gatox: do you have some NOTE for next week holiday, or something, too?
<gatox> oh yes!
<gatox> COMMENT: I won't be here until August 1st
<gatox> but i said that on monday or tuesday too
<dobey> oh
<dobey> that's a long holiday
<briancurtin> can i come with?
<dobey> i guess ralsina still needs to accept some days in the admin interface. people off but not in the calendar
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> I have only a request from alecu as pending
<dobey> ralsina: at least, i don't see mike on the admin calendar, or alecu for his 3 days next week
<ralsina> the admin calendar lies
<ralsina> I just approved a half day for alecu which was my last pending leave request
<alecu> dobey: I didn't say "three". I said "a few", and have not decide which yet.
<dobey> alecu: oh, well "few" means "between (inclusive) 3 and 5"
<dobey> :)
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> anyway, gotta run an errand, and get lunch. bbiab
<alecu> "one or three dwarf friends"
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> DONE: release a buggy version of u1db | fixed bug TODO: release a less buggy version | finish combine mapping BLOCKED: no
 * briancurtin coffee, brb
 * briancurtin back
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> I'm alive!
<mandel> hello gatox_lunch dobey thedac ralsina !
<dobey> hey mandel
<gatox_lunch> mandel, hey!
<dobey> all well i hope
<ralsina> hello mandel!
<mandel> dobey, yes, big hit in the head because i fainted with the bad luck that I hit a head with the head
<ralsina> too much poisonous sushi?
<ralsina> "a head"
<ralsina> ?!
<mandel> ralsina, sorry chair..
<mandel> brain is working so so
<briancurtin> ouch
<ralsina> mandel: he
<ralsina> mandel: are you on observation or something?
<dobey> so back to normal then? :)
<mandel> ralsina, got some drugs and got told that if my head hurts go to er but that I should be ok
<ralsina> mandel: ok. Do as they say, head injuries are not a joke
<mandel> ralsina, is was a combination of low blood pressure, dehydration and to much heat
<mandel> yeah, just wanted to say hi
<ralsina> mandel: ok, so go rest now
<ralsina> mandel: can you stay at your parent's or something for a day at least?
<briancurtin> water is your best friend. drink plenty and relax
<mandel> ralsina, family is away... now that just mention I hope I don't have a problem and the dog eats me during the weekend..
<ralsina> mandel: get a friend or someone. Talking from experience here.
 * ralsina has taken way too many people to ER already
<mandel> yes, I will, right now I'm going to go offline take a shower and rest, just wanted to let everyone know I'm not that easy to kill
<briancurtin> haha
<mandel> all, have a great weekend
 * mandel goes to rest..
<gatox_lunch> mandel, bye mandel!
<briancurtin> take it easy mandel
<gatox_lunch> mandel, and turn japanese more carefully next time :P
<ralsina> don't slip in the shower!
<directhex> so it seems the windows u1 client has lots of C:\ hardcoding in it. this is Bad(tm) since it keeps throwing exceptions due to files not being on C:\
<alecu> directhex: can you give me an example?
<directhex> exceptions.IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'C:\\ProgramData\\ubuntuone-storageprotocol\\UbuntuOne-Go_Daddy_Class_2_CA.pem'
<briancurtin> alecu: mmcc was just looking at that exact file...
<alecu> directhex: do you have your home folder elsewhere? or have you installed u1 elsewhere?
<briancurtin> directhex: do you have that file in D:\\ProgramData\\..
<directhex> alecu: the former
<directhex> briancurtin: on k:\programdata yes
<alecu> briancurtin: this looks like some issue with the installer, right?
<briancurtin> directhex: can you open a command prompt and type "set USERPROFILE" and paste the directory is shows?
<alecu> briancurtin: do we have any open bug for this? perhaps we can ask directhex to open one and paste all his info there?
<directhex> C:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone\dist>set USERPROFILE
<directhex> USERPROFILE=K:\Users\Jo Shields
<briancurtin> alecu: i'm not familiar with any, perhaps a new bug would be best
<directhex> the UI also has C:\ hardcoded as the path for purchased from u1
<dobey> directhex: huh, that C:\ProgramData path isn't hard-coded. it's pulled from the registry
<directhex> dobey: which key?
<briancurtin> directhex: i don't think it's hardcoded, it may just be getting the information from the wrong place. we get that "C:\ProgramData" folder from where the registry tells us the shell folders are, but we should be looking for *your* specific folder (or something)
<briancurtin> directhex: it comes from HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders
<briancurtin> directhex: "Common AppData" is the specific key
<dobey> what he said
<briancurtin> so we probably shouldnt be looking at the "Common" one but a user-specific one
<directhex> briancurtin: hm, that key indeed uses C:\
<directhex> briancurtin: HKCU uses K:\ as it should though
<briancurtin> directhex: that's what i was just starting to look at :)
<dobey> directhex: does the HKLM or HKCU key for "Personal" in \Explorer\Shell\Folders show C:\ as well?
<briancurtin> directhex: inside the HKCU path, is it called "Common AppData" there as well or is there a different key you're getting it from?
<directhex> dobey: Personal in HKCU is K:\Users\Jo Shields\Documents
<briancurtin> i see "AppData" and "Local AppData"
<directhex> all the HKLM keys are C:\
<directhex> hm
<dobey> so it looks like we are grabbing those values by using this: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/bb762181
<briancurtin> i would expect the HKLM keys to be C:\ because it's for the local machine, which is all setup under C:\. the stuff for the current user, under HKLM, is where i would expect it to be different
<dobey> briancurtin: well, we aren't directly poking the keys; we're using standard api to get the values
<dobey> briancurtin: but i guess it's failing on vista+ because we're using the deprecated API, to work on XP
<directhex> urgh! so if you override the shell folders at install time, it doesn't correct the values in HKLM. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList has the folder override values in it, which is why KHCU and HKLM don't match
<directhex> e.g. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\ProfileList\ProgramData = K:\ProgramData
<directhex> so all new users get the right values in HKCU, but HKLM is always wrong
<dobey> ugh
<directhex> i guess that kind of brokenness is why it's disrecommended to do this. it's just everyone with an ssd under 500 gig does it, since it's the only way to comprehensively have c:\users on a non-boot drive
<briancurtin> directhex: do you happen to have the directions you used to set up your user on the other drive? Just so i can follow the same steps in a VM to reproduce this and find a way to support it?
<directhex> briancurtin: sure, give me a minute to find it again
<dobey> briancurtin: i wonder if just switching to the non-deprecated API will 'fix' it; and we only fall back to the old API for XP
<dobey> briancurtin: see get_special_folders() in dirspec.utils
<directhex> briancurtin: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-files/win7-how-do-i-move-user-folder-to-a-different/565f16a5-e5ed-43c9-8422-4f56aebb296e is the guide i used - i guess i could just re-do the mklink stuff (i was sure i did it, but apparently not) as a workaround
<directhex> ooh, fun new exceptions!
<directhex> yay, data!
<directhex> had to turn both c:\users and c:\programdata into junction points (symlinks), and that's made it work
<briancurtin> directhex: just to make sure we get the whole story documented, would you mind reporting a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client?
<directhex> briancurtin: oh, sure, no problem
<directhex> no apport on windows then? :p
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> that bug *probably* belongs on dirspec, not ubuntuone-client; btw
<dobey> alecu: any idea why "u1trial -r twisted ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/tests/test_timestamp.py" would fail miserably in sso?
<briancurtin> dobey: is it possible after the fact to reclassify the project, or do we need to confirm that first?
<dobey> briancurtin: yeah, we can move it after it's filed
<dobey> gah. just had an epiphany about how to do something in littleBigPlanet
<alecu> dobey: looking
<directhex> briancurtin:  Bug #1027178
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1027178 in Ubuntu One Client "[Windows] Does not deal with "shell folders" not being on C:\" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027178
<directhex> mklink works though, file sync finished
<briancurtin> directhex: thanks for submitting that!
<directhex> briancurtin: need more data?
<briancurtin> directhex: i think it looks good for now. if we need anything else we'll leave a comment on there or try to catch you on IRC if you're around
<directhex> i'm always around. it's an addiction. a sickness.
<dobey> briancurtin: btw, where are you at on the py3unicode branches?
<dobey> alecu: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/darwin-tests-refactoring/+merge/113289 as well please? :)
<briancurtin> dobey: i'm going back through and looking into one of alecu's comments about being more careful where we do unicode_literals. i wish i had more done but bouncing around between a few things and hitting sort of a mental roadblock has made it a bit slower than i was hoping.
<dobey> briancurtin: cool. just checking since i see there's still in the active reviews list
<briancurtin> dobey: i pulled one of them back to in progress, i'll change the others
<alecu> dobey: I found the issue. The code that chooses the webclient for the time call has two options: the libsoup based webclient or the qtnetwork one.
<alecu> dobey: that's why changing "-r twisted" to "-r qt4" or "-r gi" makes that line work fine.
<alecu> dobey: when running with "-r twisted", it ends up using the libsoup one, but no events ever come out of it.
<alecu> dobey: I plan to re-review gatox's branch after lunch.
<dobey> ah, ok
<dobey> alecu: i wonder if anything is using the libsoup weblient.
 * dobey would love to get rid of that too
<dobey> hrmm, disk i/o seems to be a worse problem on my new hardware. wonder if it's just a driver issue in 12.04
<dobey> gatox: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/dirspec/windows-buildout/+merge/115423 ?
<gatox> ack
 * briancurtin lunch
 * alecu reboots to install the neu coolers on his workstation
 * briancurtin2 back
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> alecu, ok, eod for me.... i'll send an email later if i found anything, i have the menu working with all the things of the document, the thing is, the widget to display progressbar, etc in the menu, i tested on windows and it works, but it's showing an empty widget on ubuntu with the same code.... i'm checking if ubuntu has any conflict with that or something
<dobey> brb, gotta run an errand
<_behrooz_> hello i have question
<dobey> hi
<_behrooz_> dobey  , how can install ubuntu one in chakra
<dobey> what is chakra?
<_behrooz_> chakra is distru gnu/linux .
<_behrooz_> are you use Gnu/linux ?
<dobey> i am using ubuntu. is chakra based on ubuntu?
<_behrooz_> no , it base arch ,
<dobey> i believe someone has packaged it for arch, but i don't know if that person is in this channel
<_behrooz_> ok
<dobey> have a good weekend all
#ubuntuone 2013-07-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Get Out of the Dog House Day! :-D
<anonee> hi all, about Ubuntu One, is it normal that I unselected all the folders to sync during setup, but it still syncing all the hidden directories under /home/me ?
<anonee> hi all, about Ubuntu One, is it normal that I unselected all the folders to sync during setup, but it still syncing all the hidden directories under /home/me ?
<anonee> is it normal that I unselected all the folders to sync during setup, but it still syncing all the hidden directories under /home/me ?
<anonee> can anyone read me?
<anonee> no?
<davmor2> anonee: yeap
<anonee> davmor2 thank you
<anonee> davmor2 is it normal that I unselected all the folders to sync during setup, but it still syncing all the hidden directories under /home/me ? I can't even browse or in anyway access the synced files, and I've seen the log, they contain every directory I unselected, how can you explain this?
<anonee> davmor2 correction: not only the hidden ones, all the /home/me directory actually.
<davmor2> anonee: you'll be best off asking later on when more of the devs are online
<anonee> davmor2 thank you...
<anonee> davmor2 what time is it on your side?
<davmor2> 14:00 the bulk of the devs are in argentina/america so should be on shortly
<anonee> it seems I missed 448 msgs
<anonee> telepathy got unresponsive
<anonee> anyway, my question is: I unchecked directories to exclude them from being synced, however, seems ubuntuone insists on syncing everything /home/myname  (including the directories I unchecked). I deleted the device and added it 3 times and got the same results, and I can't even browse my files online. can anyone please tell me what's going on?
<davmor2> ralsina, is this something you can help with or point someone who can help to please ^
<ralsina> davmor2: I pointed it to dobey but he's having lunch
<davmor2> ralsina: ah thanks :)
<dobey> anonee: how did you manage to sync all of your $HOME?
<ralsina> dobey: I think he means "all the UDFs under $HOME" :-)
<anonee> no, I mean /home
<anonee> dobey, ralsina
<anonee> the whole /home, it's 1.3 GB
<ralsina> anonee: that's strange. And you can't do that because the logs of uploads are in there...
<ralsina> davmor2: looks like we'll need someone to check the account server side to see what s there...
<anonee> ralsina what do u mean I can't do that because the logs of uploads are in there?
<anonee> ralsina I didn't get it
<ralsina> anonee: when you upload something it's logged and changes a file. That file would then be marked for upload. Which will be logged. And so on.
<dobey> anonee: you can't sync all of home. you can only sync select folders under home
<ralsina> anonee: that's one of the many reasons why you can't sync $HOME
<dobey> ralsina: well, if you have UDFs, it's impossible to sync home anyway. and i think it's still impossible even if you don't, because the code errors if you try
<ralsina> dobey: yes, ~/Ubuntu One would be nested
<anonee> yes ralsina dobey yes I thought the same way, but I assure you, it's synced!
<anonee> dobey ralsina plz wait a min I'll show you
<anonee> dobey, ralsina
<dobey> yes?
<anonee> dobey http://imageshack.com/i/05hg6sp
<ralsina> anonee: why does that picture suggest to you that folder is synced?
<ralsina> Also, that's /home not even your own home
<anonee> home contains only me
<ralsina> anonee: so? Still doesn't mean it's synced :)
<dobey> you cannot sync /home
<dobey> ubuntuone can only sync actual folders which are underneath your user's home directory
<anonee> ralsina I used to think this way, but I saw the pathes when I clicked "show details" while they were "backing up"
<dobey> ubuntuone does not do any "backing up" of any sort
<ralsina> anonee: so you are backing up /home using deja dup, by any chance?
<dobey> are you talking about deja-dup?
<anonee> yes, but I didn't ask it to do so
<dobey> yes you did. you must have. it won't do it unless you configure it to do so
<anonee> I just set up the backup as it requested, and I didn't decide which directories I wanna backup
<dobey> well it does have defaults. and you configured it to store backups on ubuntuone
<anonee> dobey I'll check, please hold on
<dobey> you had to enable deja-dup to back things up. it has nothing to do with ubuntuone syncing files though
<ralsina> anonee: so, changing things in ubuntu one control panel will not do anything, you need to change them in deja dup itself
<anonee> yes dobey ralsina in fact, at first I didn't know what is this thing "deja.." but now I remember, I didn't even start using ubuntuOne until this thing popped up and said hey! it's important to backup!
<ralsina> anonee: It is! :-)
<anonee> Okay now everything is under control, but would you please just clarify to me why can't I see the files or the archive or whatever format deja backs up, why can't I see them in the web panel of ubuntuone?
<anonee> ralsina? dobey?
<anonee> suggestions?
<dobey> you're not looking in the right place perhaps? or it hasn't successfully uploaded a backup
<anonee> dobey as you saw in the screenshots, Files: 1.3 GB ... View files >
<ralsina> anonee: dejadup IIRC saves the backup as encrypted files, so you should be able to see them in the ubuntu one website
<ralsina> anonee: of course it's a bad idea to sync those backups back into your device
<anonee> I know they're encrypted, but I just wanna see the file, not access it
<anonee> I don't wanna sync them back
<dobey> anonee: that screenshot didn't tell me anything about what deja-dup did or didn't do.
<anonee> ralsina is it called dejadup IRC?
<dobey> it tells me you have 1.3GB of files in /home
<ralsina> IIRC == If I Recall Correctly
<ralsina> anonee: then if it has been uploaded it should be available at http://one.ubuntu.com
<anonee> ralsina they're there now, for some reason they took sometime to appear, the backup is there, splitted @ 25MB files
<ralsina> anonee: awesome, no problem then?
<anonee> ralsina no problem then :)
<anonee> ralsina thanks for the IIRC :)
<ralsina> anonee: happy to help!
<anonee> Okay bye bye room, you're awesome
<dandrader> I'm no longer able to share or publish files. This feature seems to has been disabled (disappeared) completely. Is anyone experiencing the same?
<dandrader> hmm, found a way to do it via the Ubuntu One Qt application. It's so weird this option no longer shows up in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ or nautilus
#ubuntuone 2013-07-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Corn Fritter Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy International Criminal Justice Day! :-D
<dpm> hey dobey, around?
<dobey> hi dpm
<dpm> hi!
<dobey> what's up?
<dpm> dobey, I'd like to see if we can test U1 music streaming for the music app. As far as I can tell, all it's needed is the qtdeclarative5-ubuntuone-credentials-plugin package
<dobey> yes, now that it's finally building correctly on armhf anyway
<dpm> ah, cool
<dobey> dpm: you can copy the package out of ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies into your PPA if that will make it easier
<dpm> yeah, that's what I was thinking
<dpm> mhall119, popey, how do we usually get the packages required to run QML plugins (e.g. file manager, terminal) into the coreapps daily PPA? Do we build them using recipes or do we just copy them over from other PPAs?
<dobey> dpm: please don't create yet another recipe that does the exact same thing :)
<dpm> dobey, I was just thinking of the better way to get up-to-date builds, but I can see the point in not getting more builders busy :)
<dpm> *best way ,I meant
<dobey> dpm: well, hopefully will get it in ubuntu proper soon too.
<popey> yeah, i just do a copy-package
<popey> (with binaries)
<dpm> popey, mhall119, done, copied the binaries for raring and saucy over
<dpm> thanks dobey
<popey> sweet
<dobey> sure
<dpm> ah dobey, before looking at it in more detail, do you know off the top of your head if copying over the ubuntuone-credentials will be enough, or are there other dependencies required?
<dobey> dpm: should be enough. all the deps should be in raring and saucy already.
<dpm> perfect, thanks dobey
#ubuntuone 2013-07-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Nelson Mandela Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-07-19
<Lionthinker> hi anyone here?
<Lionthinker> hi anyone here
<Lionthinker> so I have a sync problem
<Lionthinker> tried refresh shares, checked AskUbuntu, still it says things are synced but they 5gb short
<Lionthinker> hello - anyone here
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday, and happy Soyuz 14 Landing Day! :-D
<saintcajetan> Hello I am wondering how to recover my ID
<saintcajetan> I had an account that I have paid some software in the Ubuntu Software Center
<saintcajetan> but I dont know where exactly, because I think I made a few accounts and I have been searching for that in the Ubuntu website.
<saintcajetan> But I can't find it, would appreciate the help.
<saintcajetan> :( no one here?
#ubuntuone 2013-07-20
<Saviq> hey, I'm getting a CSRF verification error when trying to create a link to an album - I've tried logging out and back in, dropped all the cookies and tried incognito mode, too
<Saviq> on top of that there's no error - the site just gets stuck at the "Loading. Please wait" popup
#ubuntuone 2013-07-21
<floogy> Hi, I got issues on ubuntu one 12.04. i'm no longer able to publish files. Is that a new feature?
<floogy> I only see "Download file" and if I copy that link it brings me to a login page.
<floogy> If I click that link from elsewhere.
<floogy> If I 'publish' a file by right click in nautilus, I'll get a notification 'a file is no longer published'
<floogy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/309448/publish-a-file-fails-cannot-access-web-link-a-file-is-no-longer-published
<floogy> Is that recently as intended?
#ubuntuone 2014-07-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Shark Awareness Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Gummi Worm Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Apollo 11 Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-17
<xD_zx_lool> hola
<xD_zx_lool> son neds
<xD_zx_lool> ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Peach Ice Cream Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-07-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Mandela Day! :-D
